# Watsapp?



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti.
Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
In questa seconda conversazione i messaggi sono del genere "Mi manchi", "Vorrei vederti", "Anch'io", "Faresti di nuovo l'amore con me?" "Certo che si" "Ti voglio", etc. etc... ma c'è da dire che questi messaggi sono datati 2012 e quindi appartenenti a un periodo in cui non stavamo insieme.
Poi, a un certo punto, in una conversazione lui le chiede di vedersi e lei risponde che non può, lui chiede se lei ha dei legami e lei risponde che si, ha legami col padre di sua figlia (io).
Infine leggo una conversazione, datata 1 e 2 luglio 2014, in cui lui le scrive cose piccanti, lei risponde che è eccitata, lui le manda una foto del suo coso in mano, lei risponde che lo vuole, etc. etc. etc.... 
Dopodichè la conversazione si interrompe e non c'è nulla oltre quella data, ma non mi meraviglia affatto visto quella data coincide più o meno con la data in cui le ho regalato il telefonino nuovo, per cui potrebbe essere continuata sul nuovo dispositivo, sul quale, però, non ho più modo di metter mano perchè lei si sveglia.
Ci penso una notte e un giorno intero e la sera dopo, seduti sul divano, tiro fuori l'argomento e glie ne parlo faccia a faccia.
Lei sostiene che non sente quella persona da almeno 2 anni, che aveva avuto una storia precedente a me e che si era chiusa.
Alla mia obiezione che l'ultima conversazione è datata circa 2 settimane fa, risponde che no, quella conversazione è di 2 anni fa e dev'essere la data di watsapp ad essere sbagliata.
Le faccio presente che PRIMA d quella conversazione datata luglio 2014, ce n'è un' altra che fa riferimento al padre di sua figlia e che quindi quella è avvenuta adesso, non 2 anni fa... e che mi risulta difficile credere che watsapp abbia incasinato le date in maniera così machiavellica.... quello che è stato scritto prima me lo metti dopo sballandone la data ma quello che è successo dopo lo mantieni nella data corretta? Nello stesso storico conversazione???
A questa cosa lei non sa dare spiegazione, risponde solo che quella conversazione è di due anni fa e che lo giura su sua (mia) figlia, che lei passa le giornate in casa con la bimba e non ha per niente la testa a cose del genere, come dimostra il suo comportamento quotidiano (non si trucca, indossa vestiti "comodi" da casa, si depila raramente, etc.); che non sa in che modo convincermi che non sta facendo nulla di male se non con i suoi comportamenti quotidiani che sono sotto gli occhi miei e delle nostre famiglie, di madre a tempo pieno che non fa altro che occuparsi di casa e figlia.
Per completezza di informazione vi dico che tutto questo è vero, che tutto quello che vedo mi racconta una storia che corrisponde a quello che dice lei; il punto è che quello che dicono quei messaggi, e soprattutto la data degli stessi, mi raccontano un'altra storia, completamente diversa.
Ora la domanda la giro a voi: sono uno stronzo se non riesco a credere alla spiegazione delle date sbagliate?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


La data dei messaggi di whatsapp non può essere sbagliata. Punto.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


Sul fatto che lei abbia tutto questo tempo, con una bimba di 6 mesi e prima con la gravidanza, di farsi trombare da un amante ci credo poco. Non è escluso invece che abbia continuato a messaggiarsi col tizio. Che watsapp sbagli le date credo che sia assolutamente impossibile. 
Difficile che tu abbia le corna. Anche perchè lei è stata chiara quando lui le aveva chiesto se aveva legami. Diciamo che si è divertita un pò a fantasticare. Può dare molto fastidio ma non è nulla di così grave. Metabolizza, tieni dritte le antenne e vai avanti.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

Sei solo preoccupato.
A lasciare che tua moglie si trascuri per il fatto che non la aiuti un po' in casa: ecco dove eventualmente saresti uno STRONZO.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Sei solo preoccupato.
> *A lasciare che tua moglie si trascuri per il fatto che non la aiuti un po' in casa: ecco dove eventualmente saresti uno STRONZO.


Eh no. No no.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Maaa*

Se dovessi trovare in data 1 luglio 2014 nel cellulare della mia compagna la foto di uno con il cazzo fra le mani....credo che la cosa finirebbe molto male......Credo che ci sia parecchio da preoccuparsi....quel cazzo fra un pò finirà altrove.....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei solo preoccupato.
> A lasciare che tua moglie si trascuri per il fatto che non la aiuti un po' in casa: ecco dove eventualmente saresti uno STRONZO.


Anche questo consiglio è un buon consiglio.  Aiutala. Che non è certamente facile per lei questo periodo. 

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sul fatto che lei abbia tutto questo tempo, con una bimba di 6 mesi e prima con la gravidanza, di farsi trombare da un amante ci credo poco. Non è escluso invece che abbia continuato a messaggiarsi col tizio. Che watsapp sbagli le date credo che sia assolutamente impossibile.
> Difficile che tu abbia le corna. Anche perchè lei è stata chiara quando lui le aveva chiesto se aveva legami. Diciamo che si è divertita un pò a fantasticare. Può dare molto fastidio ma non è nulla di così grave. Metabolizza, tieni dritte le antenne e vai avanti.
> 
> Buscopann



Ok, in effetti è probabile...
Però ti aggiungo un pezzo. Vado a memoria quindi posso sbagliarmi nei dettagli, ma non nella sostanza.
"Ho voglia di vederti", "Anche io", "Quando puoi?", "Tutto è possibile, basta saperlo che mi organizzo", "Giovedì?", "Giovedi potrebbe essere un giorno buono". Poi i messaggi si interrompono per i motivi che ho detto nell'altro post.
Aggiungo che di mestiere fa l'estetista e che, essendo in maternità, fa lavori su appuntamento a casa di clienti fidate che la pagano in nero invece che passare dal negozio.... non sto accusando nessuno, ma tecnicamente potrebbe spacciare un appuntamento "galante" per uno di lavoro, lasciare la bimba ai nonni (come è accaduto più e più volte) per 2/3 ore e nessuno si accorgerebbe di nulla....
Ma in ogni caso, una cosa ho chiesto, durante il confronto: sincerità. Mi sarebbe stato per assurdo più semplice accettare una risposta del tipo "Mi diverto a fantasticare", come dici tu, o addirittura un "Si, è un ex che non riesco a dimenticare, mi fa ancora effetto, parliamone" piuttosto che questa cosa incredibile delle date sballate.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Busco*

Pure?aiutata in cosa?


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche questo consiglio è un buon consiglio.  Aiutala. Che non è certamente facile per lei questo periodo.
> 
> Buscopann


Non è facile per nessuno dei due. La differenza è che io non ricevo foto di genitali femminili su watsapp.
Finiamola con ste storie.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non è facile per nessuno dei due. La differenza è che io non ricevo foto di genitali femminili su watsapp.
> Finiamola con ste storie.



Infatti non ci siamo proprio per niente.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se dovessi trovare in data 1 luglio 2014 nel cellulare della mia compagna la foto di uno con il cazzo fra le mani....credo che la cosa finirebbe molto male......Credo che ci sia parecchio da preoccuparsi....quel cazzo fra un pò finirà altrove.....


Dipende. Io ritengo che sia da tempo solo un rapporto virtuale. Con una bimba di 6 mesi penso che sia molto meglio trovare un compromesso.  E cercare di far funzionare il rapporto. Alla fine è una stronzata. Nulla di più. 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende. Io ritengo che sia da tempo solo un rapporto virtuale. Con una bimba di 6 mesi penso che sia molto meglio trovare un compromesso. E cercare di far funzionare il rapporto. Alla fine è una stronzata. Nulla di più.
> 
> Buscopann


Ha aggiunto un pezzo. Quale stronzata, le patate.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, in effetti è probabile...
> Però ti aggiungo un pezzo. Vado a memoria quindi posso sbagliarmi nei dettagli, ma non nella sostanza.
> "Ho voglia di vederti", "Anche io", "Quando puoi?", "Tutto è possibile, basta saperlo che mi organizzo", "Giovedì?", "Giovedi potrebbe essere un giorno buono". Poi i messaggi si interrompono per i motivi che ho detto nell'altro post.
> Aggiungo che di mestiere fa l'estetista e che, essendo in maternità, fa lavori su appuntamento a casa di clienti fidate che la pagano in nero invece che passare dal negozio.... non sto accusando nessuno, ma tecnicamente potrebbe spacciare un appuntamento "galante" per uno di lavoro, lasciare la bimba ai nonni (come è accaduto più e più volte) per 2/3 ore e nessuno si accorgerebbe di nulla....
> Ma in ogni caso, una cosa ho chiesto, durante il confronto: sincerità. Mi sarebbe stato per assurdo più semplice accettare una risposta del tipo "Mi diverto a fantasticare", come dici tu, o addirittura un "Si, è un ex che non riesco a dimenticare, mi fa ancora effetto, parliamone" piuttosto che questa cosa incredibile delle date sballate.


E allora cosa vuoi fare? Scavare a fondo una verità che non saprai mai per certa per cosa? La soluzione cosa sarebbe? Una separazione con una bimba di 6 mesi? Ora ci stai male.  Prova però a farti due calcoli e vediamo cosa è meglio per te, per tua figlia, per la tua famiglia.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende. Io ritengo che sia da tempo solo un rapporto virtuale. Con una bimba di 6 mesi penso che sia molto meglio trovare un compromesso.  E cercare di far funzionare il rapporto. Alla fine è una stronzata. Nulla di più.
> 
> Buscopann



E fammi sentire come faresti funzionare il rapporto?tacendo le foto di un altro cazzo sul cellulare della tua compagna?tanto è una stronzata?busco ma sei serio o prendi per il culo?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E allora cosa vuoi fare? *Scavare a fondo una verità che non saprai mai per certa* per cosa? La soluzione cosa sarebbe? Una separazione con una bimba di 6 mesi? Ora ci stai male. Prova però a farti due calcoli e vediamo cosa è meglio per te, per tua figlia, per la tua famiglia.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma veramente c'è poca da fraintendere. Poi quello che ha intenzione di fare è un altro paio di maniche, ma ripeto c'è poco da dare per incerto.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende. Io ritengo che sia da tempo solo un rapporto virtuale. Con una bimba di 6 mesi penso che sia molto meglio trovare un compromesso.  E cercare di far funzionare il rapporto. Alla fine è una stronzata. Nulla di più.
> 
> Buscopann


La bimba di sei mesi e il rapporto da far funzionare non sono in discussione.
Qui la discussione verte sul comprendere cosa sta succedendo, non fatevi influenzare dal contesto: perchè se così' fosse, allora anche un tradimento palesemente consumato (che non è quello in oggetto, almeno in base agli elementi a disposizione) potrebbe essere sacrificato sull'altare del rapporto da salvaguardare con una bimba di sei mesi.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E allora cosa vuoi fare? Scavare a fondo una verità che non saprai mai per certa per cosa? La soluzione cosa sarebbe? Una separazione con una bimba di 6 mesi? Ora ci stai male.  Prova però a farti due calcoli e vediamo cosa è meglio per te, per tua figlia, per la tua famiglia.
> 
> Buscopann


La soluzione sarebbe la sincerità. Sarebbe più facile da affrontare. Risulta così difficile da comprendere?


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> La soluzione sarebbe la sincerità. Sarebbe più facile da affrontare. Risulta così difficile da comprendere?



Se non c'è sincerità,c'è un buon motivo....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fammi sentire come faresti funzionare il rapporto?tacendo le foto di un altro cazzo sul cellulare della tua compagna?tanto è una stronzata?busco ma sei serio o prendi per il culo?


Non stai dando una soluzione. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> *La soluzione sarebbe la sincerità*. Sarebbe più facile da affrontare. Risulta così difficile da comprendere?


esatto... ma a quanto pare sfugge spesso questo particolare, direi invece fondamentale in un rapporto di coppia quantomeno decente.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma veramente c'è poca da fraintendere*. Poi quello che ha intenzione di fare è un altro paio di maniche, ma ripeto c'è poco da dare per incerto.


Non è vero. Per lei tutto ciò poteva essere semplicemente qualcosa per sentirsi di nuovo donna. I primi mesi dopo la nascita di un figlio sono una fase molto delicata per una donna, completamente calata nel ruolo di madre.
Secondo me non c'è stato nessun incontro. Ma la verità la sa solo lei.
In ogni caso cosa resta da fare a questo poveraccio? Lo aiutiamo oppure gli diciamo che per moglie ha una zoccola ed è meglio se mandi a puttane tutto il suo matrimonio?

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> La soluzione sarebbe la sincerità. Sarebbe più facile da affrontare. Risulta così difficile da comprendere?


La sincerità sarebbe un mezzo per arrivarci, ma non la soluzione. Se la sincerità fosse che a lei vuole sto tizio perchè semplicemente ne è attratta, vorrei vedere esattamente cosa faresti.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> La soluzione sarebbe la sincerità. Sarebbe più facile da affrontare. Risulta così difficile da comprendere?


La sincerità assoluta è un'utopia. In qualsiasi tipo di rapporto. E a volte è meglio anche non pretenderla, perché le verità spesso sono molto dolorose 
Ma questo è solo il mio punto di vista. Ovvio che non deve necessariamente essere anche il tuo.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è vero. Per lei tutto ciò poteva essere semplicemente qualcosa per sentirsi di nuovo donna. I primi mesi dopo la nascita di un figlio sono una fase molto delicata per una donna, completamente calata nel ruolo di madre.
> Secondo me non c'è stato nessun incontro. Ma la verità la sa solo lei.
> In ogni caso cosa resta da fare a questo poveraccio? Lo aiutiamo oppure gli diciamo che per moglie ha una zoccola ed è meglio se mandi a puttane tutto il suo matrimonio?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma io non sto mica dicendo che l'incontro ci sia stato, sto dicendo che è molto difficile, a meno di non negare l'evidenza (tipo con la storia delle date di whatsapp sballate) che non ci sarebbe stato. Merda si stavano mettendo d'accordo sul giorno, su. Quale fantasia.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La sincerità sarebbe un mezzo per arrivarci, ma non la soluzione. Se la sincerità fosse che a lei vuole sto tizio perchè semplicemente ne è attratta, vorrei vedere esattamente cosa faresti.


Su questo sono totalmente d'accordo.

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La sincerità sarebbe un mezzo per arrivarci, ma non la soluzione. Se la sincerità fosse che a lei vuole sto tizio perchè semplicemente ne è attratta, vorrei vedere esattamente cosa faresti.


Preferisco avere una moglie vittima di una debolezza che avere una moglie vittima di una debolezza e bugiarda. Tu no?


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*A*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Preferisco avere una moglie vittima di una debolezza che avere una moglie vittima di una debolezza e bugiarda. Tu no?


A me sembra tutte e due le cose per adesso...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sto mica dicendo che l'incontro ci sia stato, sto dicendo che è molto difficile, a meno di non negare l'evidenza (tipo con la storia delle date di whatsapp sballate) che non ci sarebbe stato. Merda si stavano mettendo d'accordo sul giorno, su. Quale fantasia.


Tra il dire e il fare...Ci passa un fiumiciattolo, ma a volte anche un oceano. Soprattutto se l'oceano contiene una bimba di 6 mesi.
Creare i presupposti di un incontro è una cosa. Presentarsi e farsi una bella scopata è tutt'altra cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare...Ci passa un fiumiciattolo, ma a volte anche un oceano. Soprattutto se l'oceano contiene una bimba di 6 mesi.
> Creare i presupposti di un incontro è una cosa. Presentarsi e farsi una bella scopata è tutt'altra cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


Ok, quindi devo lasciar "flirtare" mia moglie con un ex che le manda foto di genitali a cui lei risponde che lo vuole, che le propone date per ipotetici incontri a cui lei risponde che si potrebbe organizzare, messaggi in cui lei dice che a causa dell'eccitamento della sera prima ha fatto fatica a dormire per certi sogni che posso solo immaginare.... nella speranza che esista questo fiumiciattolo? E farmi passare la stronzata delle date sballate come spiegazione?


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, quindi devo lasciar "flirtare" mia moglie con un ex che le manda foto di genitali a cui lei risponde che lo vuole, che le propone date per ipotetici incontri a cui lei risponde che si potrebbe organizzare, messaggi in cui lei dice che a causa dell'eccitamento della sera prima ha fatto fatica a dormire per certi sogni che posso solo immaginare.... nella speranza che esista questo fiumiciattolo? E farmi passare la stronzata delle date sballate come spiegazione?



Se ti metti ad indagare per bene salterà fuori pure altro....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, quindi devo lasciar "flirtare" mia moglie con un ex che le manda foto di genitali a cui lei risponde che lo vuole, che le propone date per ipotetici incontri a cui lei risponde che si potrebbe organizzare, messaggi in cui lei dice che a causa dell'eccitamento della sera prima ha fatto fatica a dormire per certi sogni che posso solo immaginare.... nella speranza che esista questo fiumiciattolo? E farmi passare la stronzata delle date sballate come spiegazione?


No. Devi farle capire che non ti bevi certe stronzate. Che il tuo matrimonio comunque (questo è quello che farei io) non verrà messo in discussione da questa cosa, sebbene per te non sia una cagata.
Devi farle capire che si riparte, ma che la fiducia non è incondizionata. Devi farglielo capire coi fatti e le parole. Per il resto ti consiglio di non covare rancori. Lavora molto su questo aspetto. I rancori sono un veleno che impediscono la ricostruzione di qualsiasi rapporto.

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti metti ad indagare per bene salterà fuori pure altro....


Difficile ormai. Io al suo posto da questo momento cancellerei qualsiasi parvenza di traccia. E, se stavo facendo qualcosa oltre alle chiacchiere, me ne starei buono per un bel pò.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti metti ad indagare per bene salterà fuori pure altro....


Non serve a un cazzo indagare. Se non a stare peggio.
Serve invece salvare un matrimonio. E' su questo che deve lavorare. Non sulle indagini.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, in effetti è probabile...
> Però ti aggiungo un pezzo. Vado a memoria quindi posso sbagliarmi nei dettagli, ma non nella sostanza.
> "Ho voglia di vederti", "Anche io", "Quando puoi?", "Tutto è possibile, basta saperlo che mi organizzo", "Giovedì?", "Giovedi potrebbe essere un giorno buono". Poi i messaggi si interrompono per i motivi che ho detto nell'altro post.
> Aggiungo che di mestiere fa l'estetista e che, essendo in maternità, fa lavori su appuntamento a casa di clienti fidate che la pagano in nero invece che passare dal negozio.... non sto accusando nessuno, ma tecnicamente potrebbe spacciare un appuntamento "galante" per uno di lavoro, lasciare la bimba ai nonni (come è accaduto più e più volte) per 2/3 ore e nessuno si accorgerebbe di nulla....
> Ma in ogni caso, una cosa ho chiesto, durante il confronto: sincerità. Mi sarebbe stato per assurdo più semplice accettare una risposta del tipo "Mi diverto a fantasticare", come dici tu, o addirittura un "Si, è un ex che non riesco a dimenticare, mi fa ancora effetto, parliamone" piuttosto che questa cosa incredibile delle date sballate.


Ovviamente qui le cose cambiano.
Avevo capito che tua moglie era sempre a casa con la bimba


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare...Ci passa un fiumiciattolo, ma a volte anche un oceano. Soprattutto se l'oceano contiene una bimba di 6 mesi.
> Creare i presupposti di un incontro è una cosa. Presentarsi e farsi una bella scopata è tutt'altra cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


Credo che qua stai davvero facendo una difesa estrema dell'indifendibile. Tra un po' verrà fuori che magari finchè non li trovava a letto non poteva essere certo ed anche in quel caso bisognava capire se l'aveva infilato o dormivano solo abbracciati. Lascia un attimo perdere la bimba.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che qua stai davvero facendo una difesa estrema dell'indifendibile. Tra un po' verrà fuori che magari finchè non li trovava a letto non poteva essere certo ed anche in quel caso bisognava capire se l'aveva infilato o dormivano solo abbracciati. Lascia un attimo perdere la bimba.


:up:


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2014)

Domandona:
Seconte te tua moglie ti ama?
Se sì da cosa lo capisci?

Guarda che non è una domanda oziosa, ne' ironica.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. Devi farle capire che non ti bevi certe stronzate. *Che il tuo matrimonio comunque *(questo è quello che farei io) *non verrà messo in discussione da questa cosa*, sebbene per te non sia una cagata.
> Devi farle capire che si riparte, ma che la fiducia non è incondizionata. Devi farglielo capire coi fatti e le parole. Per il resto ti consiglio di non covare rancori. Lavora molto su questo aspetto. I rancori sono un veleno che impediscono la ricostruzione di qualsiasi rapporto.
> 
> Buscopann


Questo lo faresti tu, e va bene, ma lui lascialo un attimo decidere per conto suo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Non serve a un cazzo indagare. Se non a stare peggio.
> Serve invece salvare un matrimonio. E' su questo che deve lavorare. Non sulle indagini.
> 
> Buscopann



Sai cosa mi fa incazzare di quelli come te?che girate le spalle davanti ai problemi,nascondete la polvere sotto al tappeto,l'importante è salvare la faccia....Ma cosa cazzo hai nel cervello?Serve eccome,serve capire chi hai di fronte,serve capire che persona hai dall'altra parte,chi è effettivamente la madre di tua figlia,prima bisogna conoscere la verità poi si può decidere di salvare o ricostruire.Tu invece no:non indagare,non sapere,ricostruisci e vai avanti,ma quanti cazzo di anni hai busco per ragionare così?Lavorare su cosa?sulla base di menzogne?ma ti rendi conto di cosa cazzo scrivi pure tu?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che qua stai davvero facendo una difesa estrema dell'indifendibile. Tra un po' verrà fuori che magari finchè non li trovava a letto non poteva essere certo ed anche in quel caso bisognava capire se l'aveva infilato o dormivano solo abbracciati. Lascia un attimo perdere la bimba.


Sto cercando di aiutarlo. Perché alla fine deve trovare una soluzione.
Secondo me più si focalizza sul fatto che lei abbia o meno scopato col tizio in questione e più si allontana dal nocciolo della questione: salvare il rapporto.
Io cercherei di ignorare un po' quello che potrebbe essere accaduto e investirei le mie energie sul rapporto tra me e mia moglie.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sto cercando di aiutarlo. Perché alla fine deve trovare una soluzione.
> Secondo me più si focalizza sul fatto che lei abbia o meno scopato col tizio in questione e più si allontana dal nocciolo della questione: salvare il rapporto.
> Io cercherei di ignorare un po' quello che potrebbe essere accaduto e investirei le mie energie sul rapporto tra me e mia moglie.
> 
> Buscopann



Ma cosa c'entra?lui deve ragionare sui fatti.Ed i fatti sono foto di altro pisello più tentativo di incontro.Fine.Ed è un bruttissimo punto di partenza,perchè evidentemente cela un rapporto decisamente troppo confidenziale per una donna impegnata e madre di una bimba di 6 mesi, questo è un fatto oggettivo.Se ci sia stata una scopata o meno e dà vedere ...resta l'episodio molto grave,troppo grave.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa incazzare di quelli come te?che girate le spalle davanti ai problemi,nascondete la polvere sotto al tappeto,l'importante è salvare la faccia....Ma cosa cazzo hai nel cervello?Serve eccome,serve capire chi hai di fronte,serve capire che persona hai dall'altra parte,chi è effettivamente la madre di tua figlia,prima bisogna conoscere la verità poi si può decidere di salvare o ricostruire.Tu invece no:non indagare,non sapere,ricostruisci e vai avanti,ma quanti cazzo di anni hai busco per ragionare così?Lavorare su cosa?sulla base di menzogne?ma ti rendi conto di cosa cazzo scrivi pure tu?


Beh affrontare la verità serve sempre, concordo. Ci puoi restare secco e perderci il sistema nervoso (alcune verità sono così brutte che le si rimuove per sopravvivenza) ma concordo con te sull'idea.
Non entro invece nel merito del tuo scambio con Buscopann perchè non vi ho letto.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa incazzare di quelli come te?che girate le spalle davanti ai problemi,nascondete la polvere sotto al tappeto,l'importante è salvare la faccia....Ma cosa cazzo hai nel cervello?Serve eccome,serve capire chi hai di fronte,serve capire che persona hai dall'altra parte,chi è effettivamente la madre di tua figlia,prima bisogna conoscere la verità poi si può decidere di salvare o ricostruire.Tu invece no:non indagare,non sapere,ricostruisci e vai avanti,ma quanti cazzo di anni hai busco per ragionare così?Lavorare su cosa?sulla base di menzogne?ma ti rendi conto di cosa cazzo scrivi pure tu?


No. Io non giro le spalle davanti ai problemi. Li affronto. Cercando di farlo in modo lucido e accettando il fatto che alla fine un paio di corna non sono la fine del mondo, mentre la fine di un rapporto nel quale ho creduto potrebbe invece essere la fine di quello che (fino a quel momento) credevo il mio mondo.
Affrontarli non vuol dire focalizzarsi su quello che potrebbe essere accaduto, ma cercare di capire se si abbia o meno voglia di continuare. Di mandare a monte un matrimonio per un paio di corna di cui nemmeno si ha certezza. Di uscire di casa e lasciare una bimba di 6 mesi con la donna che disprezzi per una foto di un cazzo sul telefonino.
Questo, secondo me, non è la maniera giusta di affrontare i problemi. Ma è solo il mio punto di vista. E mi spiace che ti faccio incazzare. Me ne farò una ragione.

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?lui deve ragionare sui fatti.Ed i fatti sono foto di altro pisello più tentativo di incontro.Fine.Ed è un bruttissimo punto di partenza,perchè evidentemente *cela un rapporto decisamente troppo confidenziale per una donna impegnata* e madre di una bimba di 6 mesi, questo è un fatto oggettivo.Se ci sia stata una scopata o meno e dà vedere ...resta l'episodio molto grave,troppo grave.


precisamente. A prescindere dal fatto che abbiano "consumato" o meno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> precisamente. A prescindere dal fatto che abbiano "consumato" o meno.


Bello, guarda che comunque con quella donna ti ci sei messo insieme tu e ci hai fatto una figlia tu.
Due anni di rapporto e una figlia di sei mesi, se ho capito bene. O manca ancora qualche pezzo?


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bello, guarda che comunque con quella donna ti ci sei messo insieme tu e ci hai fatto una figlia tu.
> Due anni di rapporto e una figlia di sei mesi, se ho capito bene. O manca ancora qualche pezzo?


Bella.. sinceramente mi sfuggono i motivi di questa contrapposizione così netta che hai nei miei confronti.
O manca qualche pezzo?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?lui deve ragionare sui fatti.Ed i fatti sono foto di altro pisello più tentativo di incontro.Fine.Ed è un bruttissimo punto di partenza,perchè evidentemente cela un rapporto decisamente troppo confidenziale per una donna impegnata e madre di una bimba di 6 mesi, questo è un fatto oggettivo.Se ci sia stata una scopata o meno e dà vedere ...resta l'episodio molto grave,troppo grave.


E allora tu cosa faresti. Separazione e divorzio? Oppure riconciliazione previa fustigazione in pubblico?

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Buscopann ha detto:


> No. Io non giro le spalle davanti ai problemi. Li affronto. Cercando di farlo in modo lucido e accettando il fatto che alla fine un paio di corna non sono la fine del mondo, mentre la fine di un rapporto nel quale ho creduto potrebbe invece essere la fine di quello che (fino a quel momento) credevo il mio mondo.
> Affrontarli non vuol dire focalizzarsi su quello che potrebbe essere accaduto, ma cercare di capire se si abbia o meno voglia di continuare. Di mandare a monte un matrimonio per un paio di corna di cui nemmeno si ha certezza. Di uscire di casa e lasciare una bimba di 6 mesi con la donna che disprezzi per una foto di un cazzo sul telefonino.
> Questo, secondo me, non è la maniera giusta di affrontare i problemi. Ma è solo il mio punto di vista. E mi spiace che ti faccio incazzare. Me ne farò una ragione.
> 
> Buscopann



No, busco tu non li affronti i problemi nella loro interezza.Tu li affronti a modo tuo, come conviene a te, nel modo che fa piacere a te.....E ma cazzo ,la vita mica funziona così sai?Accade un incidente?a te non frega un cazzo di capire come è successo  cosa è successo,e sti cazzi se uno dei due è passato con il rosso,l'importante e che nessuno ci abbia rimesso la vita e alla prossima...ma si può ragionare così?La voglia di continuare semmai deve venire dopo.ADESSO è IL MOMENTO DI CAPIRE COSA è SUCCESSO,TUTTO QUELLO CHE è SUCCESSO  e se c'è altro.....Perche se permetti mi viene difficile da accettare che un estraneo mandi foto del suo cazzo alla mia compagna senza che ci sia STATO NULLA.E cazzo.E non va neanche bene che sta donna neghi un evidenza,quindi continuare un rapporto sulla base DI MENZOGNE è SOLO UN RIMANDARE I PROBLEMI O NON VOLERLI AFFRONTARE.Io sono abituato a prendere i problemi di petto.....e cazzo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

E' una storia del cazzo.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, busco tu non li affronti i problemi nella loro interezza.Tu li affronti a modo tuo, come conviene a te, nel modo che fa piacere a te.....E ma cazzo ,la vita mica funziona così sai?Accade un incidente?a te non frega un cazzo di capire come è successo  cosa è successo,e sti cazzi se uno dei due è passato con il rosso,l'importante e che nessuno ci abbia rimesso la vita e alla prossima...ma si può ragionare così?La voglia di continuare semmai deve venire dopo.ADESSO è IL MOMENTO DI CAPIRE COSA è SUCCESSO,TUTTO QUELLO CHE è SUCCESSO  e se c'è altro.....Perche se permetti mi viene difficile da accettare che un estraneo mandi foto del suo cazzo alla mia compagna senza che ci sia STATO NULLA.E cazzo.E* non va neanche bene che sta donna neghi un evidenza*,quindi continuare un rapporto sulla base DI MENZOGNE è SOLO UN RIMANDARE I PROBLEMI O NON VOLERLI AFFRONTARE.Io sono abituato a prendere i problemi di petto.....e cazzo.


Ripeto. La fonte della mia preoccupazione al momento è prevalentemente questa: il fatto che neghi l'evidenza. A prescindere dal fatto che sia realmente accaduto qualcosa di concreto.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> E allora tu cosa faresti. Separazione e divorzio? Oppure riconciliazione previa fustigazione in pubblico?
> 
> Buscopann



Cosa farei?certo non quello che faresti tu,culo a 90 e avanti....!Io indagherei,mi incazzerei chiederei conto di questa foto con il cazzo in prima linea,non gli darei tregua,paventando anche una prossima fine,la storia delle date è ridicola.Poi vorrei sapere chi è il proprietario del cazzo in foto,e magari andarlo a prendere sotto casa...insomma se vuoi giocare con la mia vita provaci pure, io ti ci faccio giocare fin quando poi  non incomincio a giocare io con la tua di vita....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Bella.. sinceramente mi sfuggono i motivi di questa contrapposizione così netta che hai nei miei confronti.
> O manca qualche pezzo?


Il mio quadro è abbastanza chiaro, a dire il vero.
Due anni di rapporto e un figlio piccolo: io immagino il colmo della mia felicità, perché così è stato per me.
Spero che sia così anche per te.
Epperò il tuo primo pensiero davanti a questa circostanza è: ho sposato una troia.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo meridio*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ripeto. La fonte della mia preoccupazione al momento è prevalentemente questa: il fatto che neghi l'evidenza. A prescindere dal fatto che sia realmente accaduto qualcosa di concreto.



Massimo hai ragione,e ti ripeto ho la sgradevole sensazione che ci sia altro....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una storia del cazzo.


Tu corri a derattizzare, micio :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


l'ho sempre affermato che oggi la tecnologia non aiuta, anzi...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, busco tu non li affronti i problemi nella loro interezza.Tu li affronti a modo tuo, come conviene a te, nel modo che fa piacere a te.....E ma cazzo ,la vita mica funziona così sai?Accade un incidente?a te non frega un cazzo di capire come è successo  cosa è successo,e sti cazzi se uno dei due è passato con il rosso,l'importante e che nessuno ci abbia rimesso la vita e alla prossima...ma si può ragionare così?La voglia di continuare semmai deve venire dopo.ADESSO è IL MOMENTO DI CAPIRE COSA è SUCCESSO,TUTTO QUELLO CHE è SUCCESSO  e se c'è altro.....Perche se permetti mi viene difficile da accettare che un estraneo mandi foto del suo cazzo alla mia compagna senza che ci sia STATO NULLA.E cazzo.E non va neanche bene che sta donna neghi un evidenza,quindi continuare un rapporto sulla base DI MENZOGNE è SOLO UN RIMANDARE I PROBLEMI O NON VOLERLI AFFRONTARE.Io sono abituato a prendere i problemi di petto.....e cazzo.


No. 
Non è vero che non mi interessa sapere chi è passato col rosso. Una volta stabilito chi a torto o meno (in questo caso non ci sono dubbi che è sua moglie), mi interessa aggiustare la macchina. Oppure chiediamo pure la perizia psichiatrica di chi è passato col rosso, gli esami del sangue per sapere se aveva bevuto, il numero di scarpe e il codice fiscale?
Vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio? Riparti da quello. Se invece hai già deciso che è una troia e la vuoi lasciare indaga fino alla nausea.Ti potrebbe servire poi in sede di divorzio.

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (17 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il mio quadro è abbastanza chiaro, a dire il vero.
> Due anni di rapporto e un figlio piccolo: io immagino il colmo della mia felicità, perché così è stato per me.
> Spero che sia così anche per te.
> Epperò il tuo primo pensiero davanti a questa circostanza è: ho sposato una troia.


Mi fa piacere per te che hai questa capacità di leggere i pensieri degli altri senza che questi li esprimano.
Ho scritto nel primo post che vivo una situazione di contrasto tra quello che vedo e vivo quotidianamente e quello che "sembrano" suggerire date e contenuti di quei messaggi, uniti alla negazione insensata della cosa da parte di lei.
Ho affrontato la cosa faccia a faccia con lei senza accusarla, ma chiedendole di darmi una spiegazione, in maniera molto pacata e civile, cosa che sfido chiunque a fare in una situazione del genere, e invece mi sento accusare di non ho capito bene cosa.
Ho scritto questo post principalmente per avere conferme di quello che so a proposito delle date di watsapp )e cioè che non possono essere sbagliate, sostanzialmente perchè le date indicate non sono quelle di invio e ricezione dal telefonino, ma quelle del server watsapp) e in seconda battuta per avere delle opinioni terze, e in quanto tali meno influenzate, sulla realtà dei fatti.
Questo, a mio modesto avviso, è ben lungi dal dare della troia a mia moglie.
Ma prendo atto che per te è già tutto chiaro.


----------



## gas (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massimo hai ragione,e ti ripeto ho la sgradevole sensazione che ci sia altro....


certo che tu ......


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Buscopann ha detto:


> No.
> Non è vero che non mi interessa sapere chi è passato col rosso. Una volta stabilito chi a torto o meno (in questo caso non ci sono dubbi che è sua moglie), mi interessa aggiustare la macchina. Oppure chiediamo pure la perizia psichiatrica di chi è passato col rosso, gli esami del sangue per sapere se aveva bevuto, il numero di scarpe e il codice fiscale?
> Vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio? Riparti da quello. Se invece hai già deciso che è una troia e la vuoi lasciare indaga fino alla nausea.Ti potrebbe servire poi in sede di divorzio.
> 
> Buscopann



No!Tu vuoi aggiustare la corrozzeria della macchina senza andare a vedere se ci sono stati altri danni alle parti meccaniche....perchè alla fine l'interesse tuo e salvare la macchina ad ogni costo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> certo che tu ......




Ho capito,ma che ti devo dire?le foto di cazzi in tiro non arrivano casualmente nel mio mondo....e se arrivano è gia troppo tardi....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere per te che hai questa capacità di leggere i pensieri degli altri senza che questi li esprimano.
> Ho scritto nel primo post che vivo una situazione di contrasto tra quello che vedo e vivo quotidianamente e quello che "sembrano" suggerire date e contenuti di quei messaggi, uniti alla negazione insensata della cosa da parte di lei.
> Ho affrontato la cosa faccia a faccia con lei senza accusarla, ma chiedendole di darmi una spiegazione, in maniera molto pacata e civile, cosa che sfido chiunque a fare in una situazione del genere, e invece mi sento accusare di non ho capito bene cosa.
> Ho scritto questo post principalmente per avere conferme di quello che so a proposito delle date di watsapp )e cioè che non possono essere sbagliate, sostanzialmente perchè le date indicate non sono quelle di invio e ricezione dal telefonino, ma quelle del server watsapp) e in seconda battuta per avere delle opinioni terze, e in quanto tali meno influenzate, sulla realtà dei fatti.
> ...


Davanti ai modo incalzante e categorico di oscuro sull'argomento ho ravvisato una tua accondiscendenza. Probabilmente ho ravvisato male.
È giusto chiedere un chiarimento con lei. 
E parlarne con lei il più possibile.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Davanti ai modo incalzante e categorico di oscuro sull'argomento ho ravvisato una tua accondiscendenza. Probabilmente ho ravvisato male.
> È giusto chiedere un chiarimento con lei.
> E parlarne con lei il più possibile.



Io non ho dato della troia a nessuna.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Tu vuoi aggiustare la corrozzeria della macchina senza andare a vedere se ci sono stati altri danni alle parti meccaniche....perchè alla fine l'interesse tuo e salvare la macchina ad ogni costo.


Non ad ogni costo, ma soppesando pro e contro. Non mi interessa mica sapere se mia moglie abbia o meno trombato in questo caso. Sarebbe invece più utile sapere perché ha avuto queste necessità. E tuto ciò lo posso sapere indagando dentro il mio matrimonio e non su whatsup.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ad ogni costo, ma soppesando pro e contro. Non mi interessa mica sapere se mia moglie abbia o meno trombato in questo caso. Sarebbe invece più utile sapere perché ha avuto queste necessità. E tuto ciò lo posso sapere indagando dentro il mio matrimonio e non su whatsup.
> 
> Buscopann


 E allora deciditi:deve indagare o no?massimo ha fatto delle domande,le risposte profumano di presa per il culo,quindi cosa dovrebbe fare?io continuerei ad indagare in modo lecito e meno lecito,poi vorrei conoscere nome e cognome del proprietario di quel cazzone in primo piano,scambiarci due parole,magari consegno una foto del mio cazzo con accanto un proiettile a sto stronzo....le pippe se le tira altrove.....


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ad ogni costo, ma soppesando pro e contro. Non mi interessa mica sapere se mia moglie abbia o meno trombato in questo caso. Sarebbe invece più utile sapere perché ha avuto queste necessità. E tuto ciò lo posso sapere indagando dentro il mio matrimonio e non su whatsup.
> 
> Buscopann


Il senso della mia domanda di prima era questo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

le foto dei cazzi altrui no pero'...a me farebbe anche un po schifo onestamente, a meno che non lo volessi...
in caso contrario mi darebbe fastidio la visione sola della cosa


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora deciditi:deve indagare o no?massimo ha fatto delle domande,le risposte profumano di presa per il culo,quindi cosa dovrebbe fare?io continuerei ad indagare in modo lecito e meno lecito,poi vorrei conoscere nome e cognome del proprietario di quel cazzone in primo piano,scambiarci due parole,magari consegno una foto del mio cazzo con accanto un proiettile a sto stronzo....le pippe se le tira altrove.....


Non deve perdere la testa per sapere cosa è successo.
Deve solo chiedersi se quello che è successo (virtuale e/o reale) sia motivo per mandare a puttane un matrimonio con una bimba di 6 mesi. Per me non lo sarebbe quasi mai. A meno che non ci siano dei precedenti.
A quel punto si riparte dal matrimonio, parlando chiaro alla moglie e facendole capire determinate cose. C'è chi la potrebbe vedere come una sconfitta. Per me no. Per me è solo voglia di non mandare a puttane tutto. Perché soppesando le due cose, il piatto della bilancia pende sempre dalla parte del matrimonio. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso della mia domanda di prima era questo.


Mi era sfuggita. E ti quoto

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso della mia domanda di prima era questo.


ma se non ha trombatao vuol dire che non c'e' stata necessita....
e' ovvio che devi conoscere i fatti nel toto per trarre conclusioni...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma se non ha trombatao vuol dire che non c'e' stata necessita....
> *e' ovvio che devi conoscere i fatti nel toto per trarre conclusioni*...


Devi conoscere i fatti in toto se fai il giudice.
Il compito di un marito non è quello di giudicare, ma soprattutto quello di capire che una persona può commettere un errore. E stabilire se ci sono i presupposti per ripartire. Se l'errore è stata la trombata o una sgrillettata davanti ai messaggini di whatsup poco cambia a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


Io dico che a prescindere da quello che può essere successo, non è bell oche lei messaggi con un suo ex. Il resto spetta a te.

Comunque ennesima riprova che la tecnologia ha reso troppo facile il broccolaggio.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Devi conoscere i fatti in toto se fai il giudice.
> Il compito di un marito non è quello di giudicare, ma anche quello di capire che una persona può commettere un errore. E stabilire se ci sono i presupposti per ripartire. Se l'errore è stata la trombata o una sgrillettata davanti ai messaggini di whatsup poco cambia a mio parere.
> 
> Buscopann


ho capito, ma se quell errore non c'e' stato....
come fai a valutare. mica hai bisogno di sapere se l ha fatto per dirle : brutta troia, o brutta troia mancata...
se permetti, se venissi a sapere che il compagno ha scopato con una, anzi, forse ha scopato con una, prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione dovrei capire se ci ha scopato o no.
il tuo discorso per me vale se non c'e' stato l atto, allora ci sediamo e capiamo perche ne hai sentito il bisogno anche se poi non l hai fatto....
se partiamo dalla base che anche solo scambiarsi piselli e tette per whazzapp e' sbagliato (se sei in coppia) 
la scopata e' l; aggravante...e anche bella grossa...non e' marginale come dettaglio


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che a prescindere da quello che può essere successo, non è bell oche lei messaggi con un suo ex. Il resto spetta a te.
> 
> *Comunque ennesima riprova che la tecnologia ha reso troppo facile il broccolaggio*.


ha reso anche facile scoprirlo...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho capito, ma se quell errore non c'e' stato....
> come fai a valutare. mica hai bisogno di sapere se l ha fatto per dirle : brutta troia, o brutta troia mancata...
> se permetti, se venissi a sapere che il compagno ha scopato con una, anzi, forse ha scopato con una, prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione dovrei capire se ci ha scopato o no.
> il tuo discorso per me vale se non c'e' stato l atto, allora ci sediamo e capiamo perche ne hai sentito il bisogno anche se poi non l hai fatto....
> ...


Io credo che indagando difficilmente riuscirà ad avere la certezza ce sua moglie ci abbia scopato o meno col tizio.
La certezza è invece che ci ha flirtato. Questa è una prova che sua moglie non può permettersi di discutere.
Si riparte da qui. Ho questa certezza in mano. Indagare non credo che lo aiuterà più di così. Partendo da quello che è certo, c'è la volontà di salvare questo matrimonio oppure no? Se io fossi al posto suo ti risponderei di sì. E lavorerei su questo aspetto. Ma io non sono lui. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha reso anche facile scoprirlo...


Ecco..in effetti, secondo me, ha reso molto più facile scoprirlo. Tempo fa si tradiva uguale, ma non si riuscivano a trovare le prove 

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma se non ha trombatao vuol dire che non c'e' stata necessita....
> e' ovvio che devi conoscere i fatti nel toto per trarre conclusioni...


Mi paicerebbe capire qualcosa in più del loro rapporto, al di la' del fattaccio. Prima di prendere posizioni avventate bisogna capire loro come stanno messi, anche solo per dare consigli sul da fare.
Poi sì anche capire la dinamica di quello che è successso è importante.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che indagando difficilmente riuscirà ad avere la certezza ce sua moglie ci abbia scopato o meno col tizio.
> La certezza è invece che ci ha flirtato. Questa è una prova che sua moglie non può permettersi di discutere.
> Si riparte da qui. Ho questa certezza in mano. Indagare non credo che lo aiuterà più di così. Partendo da quello che è certo, c'è la volontà di salvare questo matrimonio oppure no? Se io fossi al posto suo ti risponderei di sì. E lavorerei su questo aspetto. Ma io non sono lui.
> 
> Buscopann


scusa...ma lui non le scrive cose anche del tipo: faresti l amore con me di nuovo?
quando ci vediamo....
tutto e' possibile...
si e' vero si parte dalla certezza ma non smuovi il culo da casa finche la verita non viene fuori, e scusa, ma non mi sembra questo il caso di verita assoluta se gia nega le date di whazzapp. a maggior ragione vorrei vedere fino a che pounto puoi arrivare, perche se mi fermasi al flirt la cosa nasce e muore li. che fai? vuoi divorziare per un flirt? non credo...caso ben diverso e' il caso della penetrazione che non e' per nulla e' quando il pene entra in azione.
se riesci a raggirrami su una cosa del genere, am su che basi mando avanti il rapporto|? con tutto il bene del mondo ....


----------



## net (17 Luglio 2014)

*ma decimo..*

intanto glielo hai accennato o no che non hai bevuto la sua storia?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi paicerebbe capire qualcosa in più del loro rapporto, al di la' del fattaccio. Prima di prendere posizioni avventate bisogna capire loro come stanno messi, anche solo per dare consigli sul da fare.
> Poi sì anche capire la dinamica di quello che è successso è importante.


.................... e due anni non sono poi cosi tanti, bimba o non bimba....
io non cerco i cazzi degli altri dopo 7 anni di amore....e non mi succedera mai.,....ma meno che mai dopo solo 2 anni....


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> .................... e due anni non sono poi cosi tanti, bimba o non bimba....
> io non cerco i cazzi degli altri dopo 7 anni di amore....e non mi succedera mai.,....ma meno che mai dopo solo 2 anni....



Appunto.Per me c'è altro....!


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> .................... e due anni non sono poi cosi tanti, bimba o non bimba....
> io non cerco i cazzi degli altri dopo 7 anni di amore....e non mi succedera mai.,....ma meno che mai dopo solo 2 anni....


Attenta a parlare così, mi ricordi qualcuno...

Mai dire mai.

Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

ma questo wattsap ma solo io non ce l'ho?
ma peraltro mi pare che come uno faccia una puzzetta l'intera rete Wattzap lo sappia in tempo reale ....
Insomma privacy zero?
I miei figli e mia moglie e gli amici e i genitori degli amici un unico megacalderone
io voglio farmi i fatti miei e con sto coso parrebbe impossibile o no?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa...ma lui non le scrive cose anche del tipo: faresti l amore con me di nuovo?
> quando ci vediamo....
> tutto e' possibile...
> si e' vero si parte dalla certezza ma non smuovi il culo da casa finche la verita non viene fuori, e scusa, ma non mi sembra questo il caso di verita assoluta se gia nega le date di whazzapp. a maggior ragione vorrei vedere fino a che pounto puoi arrivare, perche se mi fermasi al flirt la cosa nasce e muore li. che fai? vuoi divorziare per un flirt? non credo...caso ben diverso e' il caso della penetrazione che non e' per nulla e' quando il pene entra in azione.
> se riesci a raggirrami su una cosa del genere, am su che basi mando avanti il rapporto|? con tutto il bene del mondo ....


Io, di fronte a una situazione dove è assai probabile che non riuscirei a scoprire nulla di più di quello che già so (e quindi a non avere certezze se il rapporto si sia consumato o meno), eviterei di annegare nelle seghe mentali del sospetto e partirei dalla coppia per valutare se ci sono le condizioni o meno per salvare un matrimonio.
Ti dirò di più. Anche di fronte alla certezza di un tradimento mi comporterei nella stessa maniera. Con la sola differenza che la certezza fa più male di un dubbio in questo caso.
I motivi per andare avanti o meno, con una moglie e una bimba di 6 anni, li cercherei dentro la mia famiglia e non fuori.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Attenta a parlare così, mi ricordi qualcuno...
> 
> Mai dire mai.
> 
> Ma questa è un'altra storia.


mmm...guarda ...se mai dovesse essere e non sara', sarebbe per sesso....non altro...ho il cuore troppo occupato 
non mando a puttane quello che ho, la persona che ho accanto, per una scopata....no.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo wattsap ma solo io non ce l'ho?
> ma peraltro mi pare che come uno faccia una puzzetta l'intera rete Wattap lo sappia in tempo reale ....
> Insomma privacy zeo?


Questo no, è possibile vedere solo se uno è online. Anzi, mi pare che ora sia pure possibile nascondere il proprio stato.

Comunque si, sei sol otu a non averlo.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Attenta a parlare così, mi ricordi qualcuno...
> 
> Mai dire mai.
> 
> Ma questa è un'altra storia.


Straquoto
Da tempo diffido parecchio di chi usa parole come MAI o SEMPRE

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm...guarda ...se mai dovesse essere e non sara', sarebbe per sesso....non altro...ho il cuore troppo occupato
> non mando a puttane quello che ho, la persona che ho accanto, per una scopata....no.


Caciottina... non chiamarti la sfiga da sola. 

Mai dire mai. Punto. E se mai sarà davvero, buon per te.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo no, è possibile vedere solo se uno è online. Anzi, mi pare che ora sia pure possibile nascondere il proprio stato.
> 
> Comunque si, sei sol otu a non averlo.


Un inguaribile snob, che posso farci ....:up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io, di fronte a una situazione dove è assai probabile che non riuscirei a scoprire nulla di più di quello che già so (e quindi a non avere certezze se il rapporto si sia consumato o meno), eviterei di annegare nelle seghe mentali del sospetto e partirei dalla coppia per valutare se ci sono le condizioni o meno per salvare un matrimonio.
> Ti dirò di più. Anche di fronte alla certezza di un tradimento mi comporterei nella stessa maniera. Con la sola differenza che la certezza fa più male di un dubbio in questo caso.
> I motivi per andare avanti o meno, con una moglie e una bimba di 6 anni, li cercherei dentro la mia famiglia e non fuori.
> 
> Buscopann


Io ho capito quello che vuoi dire. tu perdoneresti. cerca di capire che chi come oscuro per dire non perdonerebbe , vuole avere il sacrosanto dirirtto di sapere chi si infila sotto le mutande della moglie....
perche poi la tocchi dove l ha toccata lui, la baci dove l ha baciata lui....e' diverso dal flirt....nel flirt la tua donna re4sta pura e tua, un po zoccola inside ma chissenefrega se si fermasse davvero solo al flirt.
che poi le ragioni per nadare avantio vadano cercate dentro la famiglia e' vero.
ma lei dove le ha cercate? fuori, mi sembra..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Sono allibita.
Con una bambina di sei mesi, fa l'estetista, non trova il tempo di depilarsi però riesce a depilare le altre e intanto ha anche voglia di scambiarsi messaggi con un altro?
Forse se lo avesse fatto lui qualcuno sarebbe più morbido e direbbe che era solo porno virtuale.
Busco non ha torto se si considerano queste cose fatti che possono accadere.
Ma MassimoMeridio non mi sembra di quel tipo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che a prescindere da quello che può essere successo, *non è bell oche lei messaggi con un suo ex*. Il resto spetta a te.
> 
> Comunque ennesima riprova che la tecnologia ha reso troppo facile il broccolaggio.


Ecco. Non è bello. Ecco, sì. Bravo. Non è bello. Hai proprio colto il nocciolo del problema.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Straquoto
> Da tempo diffido parecchio di chi usa parole come MAI o SEMPRE
> 
> Buscopann


:up:

Anzi, solitamente sono proprio quelli del mai, a piazzartela intheass.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo wattsap ma solo io non ce l'ho?
> ma peraltro mi pare che come uno faccia una puzzetta l'intera rete Wattzap lo sappia in tempo reale ....
> Insomma privacy zero?
> I miei figli e mia moglie e gli amici e i genitori degli amici un unico megacalderone
> io voglio farmi i fatti miei e con sto coso parrebbe impossibile o no?


Ma no: fai come vuoi gruppi, conversazioni private, come si sceglie.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco. Non è bello. Ecco, sì. Bravo. Non è bello. Hai proprio colto il nocciolo del problema.


Arribaaaa!


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Un inguaribile snob, che posso farci ....:up:



Siamo in due allora...!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Caciottina... non chiamarti la sfiga da sola.
> 
> Mai dire mai. Punto. E se mai sarà davvero, buon per te.


ma tu non lo sai che io sono la persona piu sfigata del mondo? 
mica la devo chiamare la sfiga, conviviamo felicemente da ben 27 anni. 
davvero. che credi? sono fatta di carne anche io, e ho gli occhi per vedere.
ma quando hai il cuore cosi pieno....anche dopo cosi tanto tempo (perche dai per una coppia 7 anni insieme anxcora senza figli e matrimonio e' tanto) non ti passa nemmeno per la testa...puoi dire: ammazza che figo quello...ma poi bon...
certo, poi incontri JB di persona e... ahahahaha scherzo.
su poche cose sono sicyura nella vita. una su tutte , la MIA fedelta'....o meglio....lealta'


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no: fai come vuoi gruppi, conversazioni private, come si sceglie.


scusa ma io ho mail e sms e mms illimitati che vantaggio ne avrei? posso inviare foto e video? ma già lo posos fare


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

secondo me non c'è nessun mistero: lei ha la possibilità di uscire quando vuole senza la bimba, mi sembra chiaro che abbia visto il tipo dei messaggi e stia negando l'evidenza


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu non lo sai che io sono la persona piu sfigata del mondo?
> mica la devo chiamare la sfiga, conviviamo felicemente da ben 27 anni.
> davvero. che credi? sono fatta di carne anche io, e ho gli occhi per vedere.
> ma quando hai il cuore cosi pieno....anche dopo cosi tanto tempo (perche dai per una coppia 7 anni insieme anxcora senza figli e matrimonio e' tanto) non ti passa nemmeno per la testa...puoi dire: ammazza che figo quello...ma poi bon...
> ...


Ti stimo, bambina. Ti stimo ASSAI


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> su poche cose sono sicyura nella vita. una su tutte , la MIA fedelta'....o meglio....lealta'


Son odavvero molto contento per te. Ma ripeto: mai dire mai. Altro non ho da dire.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in due allora...!


Due sfaccimmoni :mrgreen::rotfl:
Esagerati proprio :mrgreen::mrgreen::mexican::carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> scusa ma io ho mail e sms e mms illimitati che vantaggio ne avrei? posso inviare foto e video? ma già lo posos fare


E' una chat, non un sistema di messaggistica. E' tutto più immediato e comodo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Straquoto
> Da tempo diffido parecchio di chi usa parole come MAI o SEMPRE
> 
> Buscopann


a me invece piacciono le persone che in quel momento credono fortemente in quello che dicono con passione e forza ...
poi si sa che tutto può succedere ma un bel mai o per sempre  liberano l'anima o la riempono.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> E' una chat, non un sistema di messaggistica. E' tutto più immediato e comodo.


Ok grazie
insomma rischi sputtanamento pubblico molto elevato


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me invece piacciono le persone che in quel momento credono fortemente in quello che dicono con passione e forza ...
> poi si sa che tutto può succedere ma un bel mai o per sempre  liberano l'anima o la riempono.


Probabilemten hai ragione... sarà che in passato mi sono sbilanciato troppo!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> scusa ma io ho mail e sms e mms illimitati che vantaggio ne avrei? posso inviare foto e video? ma già lo posos fare


E' più facile l'invio immediato di qualunque cosa e per chi ha altri piani tariffari o usufruisce di linee altrui è più economico.
Credo anche (ma non lo so con certezza) che se una persona è accorta e cancella le conversazioni non si possono ricostruire sulla base di tabulati.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ok grazie
> insomma rischi sputtanamento pubblico molto elevato


No, non c'è nulla di pubblico. E' come un sistema di messaggistica in real time.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti stimo, bambina. Ti stimo ASSAI


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non c'è nulla di pubblico. E' come un sistema di messaggistica in real time.


tipo aim o messanger, esatto?


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> tipo aim o messanger, esatto?


Ecco dai, siamo lì. Solo che si basa sull'associazione utente/numero di telefono. Niente login per capirci.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Probabilemten hai ragione... sarà che in passato mi sono sbilanciato troppo!


ma perche tu hai quell indole li 
io no


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche tu hai quell indole li
> io no


Io ho scoperto di averla dopo un bel pò...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu non lo sai che io sono la persona piu sfigata del mondo?
> mica la devo chiamare la sfiga, conviviamo felicemente da ben 27 anni.
> davvero. che credi? sono fatta di carne anche io, e ho gli occhi per vedere.
> ma quando hai il cuore cosi pieno....anche dopo cosi tanto tempo (perche dai per una coppia 7 anni insieme anxcora senza figli e matrimonio e' tanto) non ti passa nemmeno per la testa...puoi dire: ammazza che figo quello...ma poi bon...
> ...


Mai dire mai.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai dire mai.


che poi è un'evidente contraddizione


----------



## Frithurik (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


Mah ,questa storia mi da la sensazione che sia una minchiata,io leggo cose del genere ,vedo pannocchie altrui nel telefono di mia moglie, e aspetto due giorni per chiarire la faccenda e lei non mi sa dare spiegazioni, Bohh.
Come la stai vivendo dalla scoperta ad oggi? Lei e tranquilla?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto di averla dopo un bel pò...


ah. oh ma mica ho 5 anni... 
cmq, ho capito quel che vuoi dire.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi è un'evidente contraddizione


Non ne usciamo più...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi è un'evidente contraddizione


infatti. 
mai dire mai e mai dire sempre se non ci credi. secondo me. 
ci sono tante cose su cui non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco. cose che anche riguardano no, e la mia relazione o la fedelta del mio compagno...
altre cose invece le sai, e le senti dentro ed anche giusto che gli altri non le capiscano


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti.
> mai dire mai e mai dire sempre se non ci credi. secondo me.
> ci sono tante cose su cui non metterei *mai* la mano sul fuoco. cose che anche riguardano no, e la mia relazione o la fedelta del mio compagno...
> altre cose invece le sai, e le senti dentro ed anche giusto che gli altri non le capiscano


Mai dire mai.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Mah ,questa storia mi da la sensazione che sia una minchiata,io leggo cose del genere ,*vedo pannocchie altrui nel telefono di mia moglie*, e aspetto due giorni per chiarire la faccenda e lei non mi sa dare spiegazioni, Bohh.
> Come la stai vivendo dalla scoperta ad oggi? Lei e tranquilla?


ROTFL


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

molto vero





miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti.
> mai dire mai e mai dire sempre se non ci credi. secondo me.
> ci sono tante cose su cui non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco. cose che anche riguardano no, e la mia relazione o la fedelta del mio compagno...
> *altre cose invece le sai, e le senti dentro ed anche giusto che gli altri non le capiscano*


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Preferisco avere una moglie vittima di una debolezza che avere una moglie vittima di una debolezza e bugiarda. Tu no?


Se è stata Vittima  di una 'chiamiamola' debolezza..... automaticamente ha mentito.

Chi tradisce mente o non è un tradimento.


Hai sbagliato a parlargliene subito.  Dovevi curarla x un po'.

Personalmente trovo più deprimente che abbia frequentato e senta ancora uno che invia la foto del suo pisello.

Troncherei all'istante. 

A meno che per voi sia normale.

Il vostro rapporto funziona bene o siete in  crisi e ci sonp  incomprensioni?


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' più facile l'invio immediato di qualunque cosa e per chi ha altri piani tariffari o usufruisce di linee altrui è più economico.
> Credo anche (ma non lo so con certezza) che se una persona è accorta e cancella le conversazioni non si possono ricostruire sulla base di tabulati.


Ho letto anch'io che è stato studiato proprio per non lasciare traccia.Se cancelli.

l'inventore del sistema era un perseguitato politico non ricordo di che paese dell'est.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto vero


E sempre mai dire mai rimane.


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, quindi devo lasciar "flirtare" mia moglie con un ex che le manda foto di genitali a cui lei risponde che lo vuole, che le propone date per ipotetici incontri a cui lei risponde che si potrebbe organizzare, messaggi in cui lei dice che a causa dell'eccitamento della sera prima ha fatto fatica a dormire per certi sogni che posso solo immaginare.... nella speranza che esista questo fiumiciattolo? E farmi passare la stronzata delle date sballate come spiegazione?


Questo rende poco credibile la storia.

mi rifiuto di credere che un ex abbia un approccio simile. O uno in generale.

A meno che abbiano continuato a vedersi e spero di no. Confidenza totale e depravato. 

Chi di voi maschi farebbe una cosa simile con una ex appena diventata mamma....??????

o per scopare con una?


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, in effetti è probabile...
> Però ti aggiungo un pezzo. Vado a memoria quindi posso sbagliarmi nei dettagli, ma non nella sostanza.
> "Ho voglia di vederti", "Anche io", "Quando puoi?", "Tutto è possibile, basta saperlo che mi organizzo", "Giovedì?", "Giovedi potrebbe essere un giorno buono". Poi i messaggi si interrompono per i motivi che ho detto nell'altro post.
> Aggiungo che di mestiere fa l'estetista e che, essendo in maternità, fa lavori su appuntamento a casa di clienti fidate che la pagano in nero invece che passare dal negozio.... non sto accusando nessuno, ma tecnicamente potrebbe spacciare un appuntamento "galante" per uno di lavoro, lasciare la bimba ai nonni (come è accaduto più e più volte) per 2/3 ore e nessuno si accorgerebbe di nulla....
> Ma in ogni caso, una cosa ho chiesto, durante il confronto: sincerità. Mi sarebbe stato per assurdo più semplice accettare una risposta del tipo "Mi diverto a fantasticare", come dici tu, o addirittura un "Si, è un ex che non riesco a dimenticare, mi fa ancora effetto, *parliamone" piuttosto che questa cosa incredibile delle date sballate*.


Parti dal presupposto, inconfutabile, che chiunque, nella posizione della tua compagna, tenti in ogni modo di camuffare o manovrare i fatti al fine di renderli plausibili.

Lei naturalmente se riuscisse a dimostrarti che le date sono sballate per un mero errore dell'applicazione si salverebbe il culo e, soprattutto, la credibilità. Senza sapere che se fosse sincera farebbe più bella figura. Ma funziona cosi, si tenta di arrampicarsi sugli specchi fin quando si ha la sensazione che si possa salvare la faccia, direi inoltre, di salvare la situazione in modo che venga preservata cosi come era prima quando il partner era all'oscuro di tutto.

Tu, intanto, smetti di girare intorno all'assurdità delle date sbagliate. Le date sono corrette, e lei, nel migliore dei casi, ha condiviso col tizio le vecchie fantasie.

Però vedo che sei già ben incanalato, dato che è la sincerità totale che cerchi in questo momento e non che qualcuno ti indori la pillola. Questo però deve capirlo anche lei, è inutile che tenti di aggirarti, tu però cerca di essere chiaro e fermo nei tuoi sospetti.

E poi, come ha giustificato l'ultimo messaggio? Quello sul nuovo smartphone.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo rende poco credibile la storia.
> 
> mi rifiuto di credere che un ex abbia un approccio simile. O uno in generale.
> 
> ...


Premetto che io non l'ho mai fatto.

Ma non ci vedo nulla di così strano... voglio dire, se è tanto tempo che si conoscono e flirtano in allegria con ogni mezzo, non mi stupisco che siano arrivati al punto di mandarsi foto osè. Non mi sembra mica una cosa così assurda. 

Piuttosto è assurdo che lei non abbia tentato di occultare quei messaggi.

Comunque non vorrei mai essere nei suoi panni. Fortunatamente non a quei livelli, ma so cosa significa sgamare un traditore leggendo le effusioni che scambia con l'altro. Un colpo al cuore.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto, inconfutabile, che chiunque, nella posizione della tua compagna, tenti in ogni modo di camuffare o manovrare i fatti al fine di renderli plausibili.
> 
> Lei naturalmente se riuscisse a dimostrarti che le date sono sballate per un mero errore dell'applicazione si salverebbe il culo e, soprattutto, la credibilità. Senza sapere che se fosse sincera farebbe più bella figura. Ma funziona cosi, si tenta di arrampicarsi sugli specchi fin quando si ha la sensazione che si possa salvare la faccia, direi inoltre, di salvare la situazione in modo che venga preservata cosi come era prima che il partner era all'oscuro di tutto.
> 
> ...


oooooh....mi piace sempre leggerti


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo rende poco credibile la storia.
> 
> mi rifiuto di credere che un ex abbia un approccio simile. O uno in generale.
> 
> ...


Mah, io posso dirti che non lo farei in ogni caso...ma io, oppure tu. Il fatto è che non devi stupirti se altri sono cosi disinibiti. E in quel contesto la maternità non credo sia minimamente contemplata.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, io posso dirti che non lo farei in ogni caso...ma io, oppure tu. Il fatto è che non devi stupirti se altri sono cosi disinibiti. E in quel contesto la maternità non credo sia minimamente contemplata.


Ma soprattutto, se lui l'ha fatto significa che la cosa è gradita e/o reciproca.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, se lui l'ha fatto significa che la cosa è gradita e/o reciproca.


E' chiaro, intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, io posso dirti che non lo farei in ogni caso...ma io, oppure tu. Il fatto è che non devi stupirti se altri sono cosi disinibiti. E in quel contesto la maternità non credo sia minimamente contemplata.


guarda, qualcuno mi ha detto, che spesso la maternita o anche la gravidanza, sono davvero molto conteplate inq ueste situazioni...sicuramente non tutte


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, io posso dirti che non lo farei in ogni caso...ma io, oppure tu. Il fatto è che non devi stupirti se altri sono cosi disinibiti. E in quel contesto la maternità non credo sia minimamente contemplata.


Che tristezza. 

Fosse qualcosa di bello da vedere....un bel tramonto o un viso....ma un organo genitale. ..boh!


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oooooh....mi piace sempre leggerti


Grazie little miss, troppo buona.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tristezza.
> 
> Fosse qualcosa di bello da vedere....un bel tramonto o un viso....ma un organo genitale. ..boh!


Si ma anche tu... il pisello del tuo uomo ti fa schifo? 

Si flirta per sesso, per evasione, per il fascino del proibito, mica per condividere sfondi per il desktop.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma anche tu... il pisello del tuo uomo ti fa schifo?
> 
> Si flirta per sesso, per evasione, per il fascino del proibito, mica per condividere sfondi per il desktop.


ma ....scusa...se adesso io ti chiedessi una foto del tuo willy in mp?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma anche tu... il pisello del tuo uomo ti fa schifo?
> 
> Si flirta per sesso, per evasione, per il fascino del proibito, mica per condividere sfondi per il desktop.


A me fa ridere e un po' pena.
Mi piacciono molto di più le parole.
Capisco che ognuno è diverso.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tristezza.
> 
> Fosse qualcosa di bello da vedere....un bel tramonto o un viso....ma un organo genitale. ..boh!


Il fatto è che, oltre quello che hai detto, c'è anche quello. A te sembrerà squallido, anche a me, ma tant'è.
Il senso del pudore è soggettivo, sai?


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda, qualcuno mi ha detto, che spesso la maternita o anche la gravidanza, sono davvero molto conteplate inq ueste situazioni...sicuramente non tutte


Beh, si. Se uno ti manda una foto simile accompagnata dalla definizione di creapopoli....allora si. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Io non ne capisco il senso.
Mi ecciterebbero molto di piu un paio di mani...per dire...
ma tu mi mandi la foto del tuo pisello. bene,
apro e vedo un pisello, un bellissimo pisello per carita, dritto duro che si vede pure da qui, gorsso lungo come ti pare a te....
ma poi?
che devo farci?
non lo capisco...metto il cellulare in modalita vibratore, salvo la foto come screensaver e poi mi masturbo? non capisco il senso delle foto genitali...come non lo capire di un bel paio di tette...


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,ma che ti devo dire?le foto di cazzi in tiro non arrivano casualmente nel mio mondo....e se arrivano è gia troppo tardi....


A prescindere dal caso specifico, nel quale mi sembra ovvio che ci sia un trascorso e la foto è solo la ciliegina...
Ma ti garantisco che a volte arrivano cazzi senza che siano richiesti, senza che si sia consumato niente, senza che si consumerà mai niente...


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ....scusa...se adesso io ti chiedessi una foto del tuo willy in mp?


Non siamo mica amanti, che domande. Ma se me lo chiedesse l'amante e avessi molta confidenza magari si. Dipende come è impostata la relazione... se si basa sul sesso, perchè no? Io ho avuto l'amante romantica, quindi non facevamo ste cose. Parlavamo alla pucci pucci per capirci.

 Però dai, non è mai capitato a nessuno di stuzzicare ? Nessuna che ha fatto vedere le tette al proprio partner ufficiale o non? Boh, a me pare una cosetta da poco.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma anche tu... il pisello del tuo uomo ti fa schifo?
> 
> Si flirta per sesso, per evasione, per il fascino del proibito, *mica per condividere sfondi per il desktop*.


E perché un pistolone per sfondo non ce lo vedi? :mrgreen:

Imposta come SFONDO!


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io non ne capisco il senso.
> Mi ecciterebbero molto di piu un paio di mani...per dire...
> ma tu mi mandi la foto del tuo pisello. bene,
> apro e vedo un pisello, un bellissimo pisello per carita, dritto duro che si vede pure da qui, gorsso lungo come ti pare a te....
> ...


Una delle differenze tra uomo e donna: l'eccitazione visiva.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E perché un pistolone per sfondo non ce lo vedi? :mrgreen:
> 
> Imposta come SFONDO!


Dipende dalla risoluzione! Ahahahah


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa ridere e un po' pena.
> Mi piacciono molto di più le parole.
> Capisco che ognuno è diverso.


Appunto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non siamo mica amanti, che domande. Ma se me lo chiedesse l'amante e avessi molta confidenza magari si. Dipende come è impostata la relazione... se si basa sul sesso, perchè no? Io ho avuto l'amante romantica, quindi non facevamo ste cose. Parlavamo alla pucci pucci per capirci.
> 
> Però dai, non è mai capitato a nessuno di stuzzicare ? Nessuna che ha fatto vedere le tette al proprio partner ufficiale o non? Boh, a me pare una cosetta da poco.


foto mandate ad estranei ( a parte due donne qui ) mai in vita mia, ne di viso ne di tette ne bip ne culo....nulla....amanti non ne ho mai avuti...le tette qualcuno me le avra anche viste...ma dal vivo...e non con uno scopo....non sicuramente per far eccitare qualcuno....
l amante romantica? e come ti sei trovato? tu che hai l animo maialino e farfallino?


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Per me c'è altro....!


Minimo la cosa non si è mai interrotta...


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> foto mandate ad estranei ( a parte due donne qui ) mai in vita mia, ne di viso ne di tette ne bip ne culo....nulla....amanti non ne ho mai avuti...le tette qualcuno me le avra anche viste...ma dal vivo...e non con uno scopo....non sicuramente per far eccitare qualcuno....
> l amante romantica? e come ti sei trovato? tu che hai l animo maialino e farfallino?


Non sono mica sconosciuti quei due, anzi...

Come mi sono trovato? Non mi crederai, ma in un ambito romantico dò il meglio di me.

Ero sensibile, romantico, protettivo, mai in vita mia avrei pensato di poter tradire la donna che ho sposato. Mi faceva schifo anche solo la parola "fedifrago".

Ecco perchè ti ho detto quelle cose prima.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sono mica sconosciuti quei due, anzi...
> 
> Come mi sono trovato? Non mi crederai, ma in un ambito romantico dò il meglio di me.
> 
> ...


eh l avevo capito. ma io vedi io sono aperta in questo senso (non fraintendermi)....se il mio compagno mi tradisse mi fregherebbe cazzi....o meglio, lo voglio sapere...se lo devo scoprire io, e' finita non ti do manco mezza possibilita. come ho gia detto puoi non essermi fedele, se vuoi stare con me DEVI essere leale.
al contrario, se avessi mai la voglia si fare sesso con un altro uomo, ma deve essere una voglia di quelle che mi si porta via, lo direi al mio compagno, ancora prima di farlo guarda.
ma avevo capito perche dicevi cosi....
ma guarda che io ti ci vedo benissimo ad essere romantico....e lo sei anche con la moglie?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sono mica sconosciuti quei due, anzi...
> 
> Come mi sono trovato? Non mi crederai, ma in un ambito romantico dò il meglio di me.
> 
> ...


ecco Kid...quindi miele fuori e dentro casa..ti invidio.io non ci riesco..fuori casa poi no.infatti l'amante mi ha rimandato al gattile,dopo 3 settimane.........


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco Kid...quindi miele fuori e dentro casa..ti invidio.io non ci riesco..fuori casa poi no.infatti l'amante mi ha rimandato al gattile,dopo 3 settimane.........


miao, io ti avrei dato anche un calcio su per......
ma con affetto


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che io ti ci vedo benissimo ad essere romantico....e lo sei anche con la moglie?


Da qualche mesetto son otornato ad esserlo, si.


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco Kid...quindi miele fuori e dentro casa..ti invidio.io non ci riesco..fuori casa poi no.infatti l'amante mi ha rimandato al gattile,dopo 3 settimane.........


Guarda il lato positivo: al gattile basta che fai gli occhi da cerbiatto e qualcuna che ti prende su la trovi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Da qualche mesetto son otornato ad esserlo, si.


e perche? non e' per farmi i fatti tuoi, mi intriga la tua mente....
dimmi....la hai sentito dentro che volevi essere o le circostanze ti hanno portato ad esserlo?


----------



## Homer (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se dovessi trovare in data 1 luglio 2014 nel cellulare della mia compagna *la foto di uno con il cazzo fra le mani*....credo che la cosa finirebbe molto male......*Credo che ci sia parecchio da preoccuparsi....quel cazzo fra un pò finirà altrove.....*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (17 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei solo preoccupato.
> A lasciare che tua moglie si trascuri per il fatto che non la aiuti un po' in casa: ecco dove eventualmente saresti uno STRONZO.



:up::up:


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e perche? non e' per farmi i fatti tuoi, mi intriga la tua mente....
> dimmi....la hai sentito dentro che volevi essere o le circostanze ti hanno portato ad esserlo?


Sono state una serie di circostanze e in particolare una lunga e intensa discussione fatta tempo addietro....

Avevamo entrambi paura di lasciarci andare, di rimetterci l'uno nelle mani dell'altro, era probabilmente un problema di fiducia non affrontato. Abbiamo passato anni senza il benchè minimo accenno di romanticismo, soprattutto da parte mia. Facevo fatica pure a dormire con lei. Ero... bloccato, ma non è che non la volessi stringere a me. 

Oggi mi sento più libero, più completo, più realista. Perchè ho visto tutto quello che gira intorno alle gioie dell'amore ma anche le efferatezze che si nascondono nei suoi più oscuri meandri.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono state una serie di circostanze e in particolare una lunga e intensa discussione fatta tempo addietro....
> 
> Avevamo entrambi paura di lasciarci andare, di rimetterci l'uno nelle mani dell'altro, era probabilmente un problema di fiducia non affrontato. Abbiamo passato anni senza il benchè minimo accenno di romanticismo, soprattutto da parte mia. Facevo fatica pure a dormire con lei. Ero... bloccato, ma non è che non la volessi stringere a me.
> 
> Oggi mi sento più libero, più completo, più realista. Perchè ho visto tutto quello che gira intorno alle gioie dell'amore ma anche le efferatezze che si nascondono nei suoi più oscuri meandri.


adesso ti faccio una domanda banale, ma prima hai detto un tempo non avresti mai e poi pensato di tradire la donna che hai sposato. poi l hai fatto. poi hai anche scritto giorni fa che le donne affascinanti ti fanno cedere.
e' per questo che hai tradito? per sesso? per debolezza? per bellezza? o ti eri innamorato?


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> adesso ti faccio una domanda banale, ma prima hai detto un tempo non avresti mai e poi pensato di tradire la donna che hai sposato. poi l hai fatto. poi hai anche scritto giorni fa che le donne affascinanti ti fanno cedere.
> e' per questo che hai tradito? per sesso? per debolezza? per bellezza? *o ti eri innamorato?*


Credevo di essere innamorato. In realtà successe qualcosa che mi fece allontanare dalla coppia, ma l'ho capito quando era ormai troppo tardi e mi sono fatto coinvolgere dal fascino di una bella ragazza.

Le belle donne si, mi fanno cedere. Nel senso che faccio lo scemo con loro, ho sempre la battuta pronta... diciamo che ci so fare. Ma mi fermo lì. Chiaro, forse finora ho solo avuto la fortuna di non trovare quella giusta. Spero di non scoprirlo mai.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Credevo di essere innamorato. In realtà successe qualcosa che mi fece allontanare dalla coppia, ma l'ho capito quando era ormai troppo tardi e mi sono fatto coinvolgere dal fascino di una bella ragazza.


che paura.
e hai confessato o sei stato beccato?

kid, devi andare nel privee, in "voci" che e' un mio thread, e devi caricare la tua voce...ci sono quasi tutte le voci degli altri


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che paura.
> e hai confessato o sei stato beccato?
> 
> kid, devi andare nel privee, in "voci" che e' un mio thread, e devi caricare la tua voce...ci sono quasi tutte le voci degli altri



Io ho confessato... in comode rate mensili. Ma me ne sono pentito. Potessi tornare indietro, non lo rifarei.

La mia voce? Oddio, ho una voce molto particolare, che vergogna!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho confessato... in comode rate mensili. Ma me ne sono pentito. Potessi tornare indietro, non lo rifarei.
> 
> La mia voce? Oddio, ho una voce molto particolare, che vergogna!


ti vergongi tu? e io? che ho dobuto dire JB ti amo ma ho il culo vergine???

su su  fatti coraggio.

dici cosi perche poi lei ti ha tradito?
pensi sarebbe successo lo stesso? e se no....quindi fu vendetta la sua?


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Tranquillo che il proprietario di quel cazzo mi troverebbe una sera qualsiasi sotto casa ad aspettarlo......


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che paura.
> e hai confessato o sei stato beccato?
> 
> kid, devi andare nel privee, in "voci" che e' un mio thread, e devi caricare la tua voce...ci sono quasi tutte le voci degli altri


ma non è di lolapal il thread?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è di lolapal il thread?


no era mio....lei aveva uploadato le voci


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti vergongi tu? e io? che ho dobuto dire JB ti amo ma ho il culo vergine???
> 
> su su  fatti coraggio.
> 
> ...


Esatto, ma anche perchè i ltradimento è una cosa "tua", che devi combattere da solo e mandare giu.

Sono certo che mia moglie non mi avrebbe tradito, se io fossi tornato subito sui binari. il problema è che c'ho messo parecchio tempo a farlo dopo il mio tradimento. Non la chiamerei vendetta... è che quando la coppia si perde di vista, il tradimento è la prima cosa che ti piomba in testa.

Era quasi inevitabile.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che il proprietario di quel cazzo mi troverebbe una sera qualsiasi sotto casa ad aspettarlo......


amico che c'entra lui scusa?????????quando scrivi cosi',mi metti paura..anche se io i cassi alle amanti,mai li ho mandati,e mai lo farei.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no era mio....lei aveva uploadato le voci


è ancora aperto o ha il lucchetto?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è ancora aperto o ha il lucchetto?


Non l avevo chiuso mi sembra...pero li ero ancora miss acacia...devo chiedere a tuba


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico che c'entra lui scusa?????????quando scrivi cosi',mi metti paura..anche se io i cassi alle amanti,mai li ho mandati,e mai lo farei.


Insomma,non c'entra nulla,ma se permetti fargli capire che viste le dimensioni... potrebbe astenersi da inviare foto....no?


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

l'ho trovato...ha il lucchetto , dobbiamo chiedere se si può riaprire





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non l avevo chiuso mi sembra...pero li ero ancora miss acacia...devo chiedere a tuba


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho trovato...ha il lucchetto , dobbiamo chiedere se si può riaprire


ho gia notificato admino


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,non c'entra nulla,ma se permetti fargli capire che viste le dimensioni... potrebbe astenersi da inviare foto....no?


:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho gia notificato admino


Posso dire quello che voglio... quindi anche broccolarti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso dire quello che voglio o posso broccolarti? :mrgreen:


puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi 
penso tuba admino lo stia riaprendo.
me l hanno chiuso :

senza ritegno


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho trovato...ha il lucchetto , dobbiamo chiedere se si può riaprire





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non l avevo chiuso mi sembra...pero li ero ancora miss acacia...devo chiedere a tuba


se il 3d lo hai aperto tu,puoi anche riaprirlo da sola.    se mi mandi il link,te lo riapro io

PS: quasi quasi ti accorpo i nick precedenti,giusto per fare ordine


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il 3d lo hai aperto tu,puoi anche riaprirlo da sola.    se mi mandi il link,te lo riapro io
> 
> PS: quasi quasi ti accorpo i nick precedenti,giusto per fare ordine


No no nessun accorpamento please


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No no nessun accorpamento please


ok,mi pareva una buona cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, io posso dirti che non lo farei in ogni caso...ma io, oppure tu. Il fatto è che non devi stupirti se altri sono cosi disinibiti. E in quel contesto la maternità non credo sia minimamente contemplata.


eh, oh, va bene tutto, posso pure credere che non la contemplasse lui. Ma porca zozza, con un rapporto che dura da due anni in cui ci stanno 9 mesi di gravidanza e 6 da neo-mamma, posso dire senza tema di parere una bigotta che si hanno, giustamente, ben altri pensieri che non le pannocchie del passato, con tutti i bei ricordi che ci possono aver lasciato.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,mi pareva una buona cosa


a me no 
sono felice cosi  grazie del pensiero, pero devo confessarti una cosa....non so fare sta cosa del copia incolla link


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, oh, va bene tutto, posso pure credere che non la contemplasse lui. Ma porca zozza, con un rapporto che dura da due anni in cui ci stanno 9 mesi di gravidanza e 6 da neo-mamma, posso dire senza tema di parere una bigotta che si hanno, giustamente, ben altri pensieri che non le pannocchie del passato, con tutti i bei ricordi che ci possono aver lasciato.


E si vede che la pannocchia era degna di nota. Ma poi quella foto non riguardava il periodo antecedente?

Comunque, lascia perdere la bigotteria, trattasi di libero arbitrio.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo wattsap ma solo io non ce l'ho?
> ma peraltro mi pare che come uno faccia una puzzetta l'intera rete Wattzap lo sappia in tempo reale ....
> Insomma privacy zero?
> I miei figli e mia moglie e gli amici e i genitori degli amici un unico megacalderone
> io voglio farmi i fatti miei e con sto coso parrebbe impossibile o no?





Kid ha detto:


> Questo no, è possibile vedere solo se uno è online. Anzi, mi pare che ora sia pure possibile nascondere il proprio stato.
> 
> Comunque si, sei sol otu a non averlo.


Anche io non ce l'ho!


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Anzi, solitamente sono proprio quelli del mai, a piazzartela intheass.


Truestory  
Solo illusoni che scaturiranno in delusioni!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me invece piacciono le persone che in quel momento credono fortemente in quello che dicono con passione e forza ...
> poi si sa che tutto può succedere ma un bel mai o per sempre  liberano l'anima o la riempiono.


A me invece fanno un po' paura. Mai e Sempre sono parole di un'estrema rigidità. E non mi piacciono le rigidità. Ma capisco che per le donne il discorso sia diverso. soprattutto quando si parla di parti intime. 

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Una delle differenze tra uomo e donna: l'eccitazione visiva.


Ferma i lavori


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me invece fanno un po' paura. Mai e Sempre sono parole di un'estrema rigidità. E non mi piacciono le rigidità. Ma capisco che per le donne il discorso sia diverso. soprattutto quando si parla di parti intime.
> 
> Buscopann


quando ti sei sposato non ti e' stato chiesto di essere fedele per sempre ect etc?
e tu non hai detto si?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo wattsap ma solo io non ce l'ho?
> ma peraltro mi pare che come uno faccia una puzzetta l'intera rete Wattzap lo sappia in tempo reale ....
> Insomma privacy zero?
> I miei figli e mia moglie e gli amici e i genitori degli amici un unico megacalderone
> io voglio farmi i fatti miei e con sto coso parrebbe impossibile o no?


devi modificare le impostazioni della privacy,nessuno sapra' quando ti colleghi.e sopratutto cancellare.........


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti.
> mai dire mai e mai dire sempre se non ci credi. secondo me.
> ci sono tante cose su cui non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco. cose che anche riguardano no, e la mia relazione o la fedelta del mio compagno...
> *altre cose invece le sai, e le senti dentro* ed anche giusto che gli altri non le capiscano


adad

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E si vede che la pannocchia era degna di nota. Ma poi quella foto non riguardava il periodo antecedente?
> 
> Comunque, lascia perdere la bigotteria, trattasi di libero arbitrio.


ma lascia stare le foto. Ma come, ho iniziato da due anni un rapporto, ho avuto da sei mesi un figlio e ho in testa di fare la cretina(volendo credere alla befana) con un mio ex? Secondo me il problema è strutturale, non episodico. Mi riferisco alla struttura del rapporto, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me invece fanno un po' paura. Mai e Sempre sono parole di un'estrema rigidità. E non mi piacciono le rigidità. Ma capisco che per le donne il discorso sia diverso. soprattutto* quando si parla di parti intime.
> *
> Buscopann


sì certo.
per me è l'esatto contrario, in un per sempre non vedo rigidità ma passione, anche in un maipiù


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lascia stare le foto. Ma come, ho iniziato da due anni un rapporto, ho avuto da sei mesi un figlio e ho in testa di fare la cretina(volendo credere alla befana) con un mio ex? Secondo me il problema è strutturale, non episodico. Mi riferisco alla struttura del rapporto, ovviamente.


Io con Jon ti ci vedrei bene, tante chiacchiere/zero azione, come ti piace.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> devi modificare le impostazioni della privacy,nessuno sapra' quando ti colleghi.e* sopratutto cancellare........*.


:forza::diavoletto::ira::up:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì certo.
> per me è l'esatto contrario, in un per sempre non vedo rigidità ma passione, anche in un maipiù


Ma si sa che la passione poi passa... Non si può proiettare la passione nel futuro. 
La passione è il momento. Così come certe convinzioni sono frutto solo del nostro presente e del passato. Cosa ci riserva il futuro non lo possiamo sapere.

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me invece fanno un po' paura. Mai e Sempre sono parole di un'estrema rigidità. E non mi piacciono le rigidità. Ma capisco che per le donne il discorso sia diverso. soprattutto quando si parla di parti intime.
> 
> Buscopann


Maremma...ma la finite con sto sessismo? E siamo persone... ci sono donne e donne e uomini e uomini...  a me mai e sempre irritano parecchio... anche in amore tendo a dire cheo scelgo ogni giorno...non per sempre... potrei anche non mantenere la parola in quel caso...non si sa mai... e io nei rapporti reali cerco di essere sempre di parola!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io con Jon ti ci vedrei bene, tante chiacchiere/zero azione, come ti piace.


la smetti di cercare di appiopparmi qualcuno? 
I badanti me li cerco da sola, quando è il momento, per ora sono ancora autosufficente.
Povero Jon poi, che t'ha fatto...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la smetti di cercare di appiopparmi qualcuno?
> I badanti me li cerco da sola, quando è il momento, per ora sono ancora autosufficente.
> Povero Jon poi, che t'ha fatto...


Ma lui sarebbe tutto contento, non lo vedi come sta?


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma si sa che la passione poi passa... *Non si può proiettare la passione nel futuro.
> *La passione è il momento. Così come certe convinzioni sono frutto solo del nostro presente e del passato. Cosa ci riserva il futuro non lo possiamo sapere.
> 
> Buscopann


si può tutto , tanto non cambia nulla e ci si conforta di più.
sappiamo di dovere morire...tuttavia c'è sempre un lume di speranza assurda in ognuno di noi


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti.
> mai dire mai e mai dire sempre se non ci credi. secondo me.
> ci sono tante cose su cui non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco. cose che anche riguardano no, e la mia relazione o la fedelta del mio compagno...
> altre cose invece le sai, e le senti dentro ed anche giusto che gli altri non le capiscano



Sono convinzioni che scaturiscono dalla tua educazione, dal tuo vissuto (passato e attuale) e dalla tua emotività.
 Ma tutto è contestualizzato. Basta una ventata per far crollare inesorabilmente i castelli di sabbia che ci costruiamo.
 Tu pensi che la gente che tradisce avesse mai messo in discussione la propria fedeltà prima che accadesse?
 Sai quante donne o quanti uomini si lanciavano in queste affermazioni di grande fedeltà per i propri partner..Poi ti ritrovi nel letto di qualcun altro e ti chiedi come sia potuto succedere..

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io con Jon ti ci vedrei bene, tante chiacchiere/zero azione, come ti piace.


Te sei il contrario???? Interessante :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono convinzioni che scaturiscono dalla tua educazione, dal tuo vissuto (passato e attuale) e dalla tua emotività.
> Ma tutto è contestualizzato. Basta una ventata per far crollare inesorabilmente i castelli di sabbia che ci costruiamo.
> Tu pensi che la gente che tradisce avesse mai messo in discussione la propria fedeltà prima che accadesse?
> Sai quante donne o quanti uomini si lanciavano in queste affermazioni di grande fedeltà per i propri partner..Poi ti ritrovi nel letto di qualcun altro e ti chiedi come sia potuto succedere..
> ...


non so che dirti busco.
a me non e' successo e non succedera'...se la pensi davvero cosi, allora forse e' il caso di chiedersi se il tradimento non sia la normalita'....e sia giusto cosi.
che accada, per far riavvicinare le persone, per allontanarle, per obbligarle a reinventarsi...
non e' da  escludere se per te nessuno e' in grado di amnetenere fede alla parola data


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si può tutto , tanto non cambia nulla e ci si conforta di più.
> sappiamo di dovere morire...tuttavia c'è sempre un lume di speranza assurda in ognuno di noi


Io sono molto più fatalista. In questo modo mi pare di essere più preparato per accogliere l'inaspettato. 
Seduto magari su una poltrona lo vedrò arrivare e lo accoglierò un mezzo sorriso e come l'oracolo di Matrix gli dirò "sapevo che prima o poi saresti arrivato..Bevi qualcosa?"
Chi non se lo aspetta invece ne rimane sconvolto. E non ne assapora neppure il gusto.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui sarebbe tutto contento, non lo vedi come sta?


eh, non lo vedo no, manco ha l'avatar.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so che dirti busco.
> a me non e' successo e non succedera'...se la pensi davvero cosi, allora forse e' il caso di chiedersi se il tradimento non sia la normalita'....e sia giusto cosi.
> che accada, per far riavvicinare le persone, per allontanarle, per obbligarle a reinventarsi...
> non e' da  escludere se per te nessuno e' in grado di amnetenere fede alla parola data


Il tradimento non è la normalità. Semplicemente è una delle tante cose che possono capitare o meno nella vita. 
Ricordati che non sono gli uomini a tradire, ma i loro guai. Come dice una canzone di Vasco. Questo non vuol dire che il tradimento non sia una libera scelta. Assolutamente sì. Ma questa libera scelta è condizionata dal momento e dalla situazione in cui ti trovi (psichica, emotiva e quant'altro).
L'unica cosa certa è che tutti dobbiamo morire.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, non lo vedo no, manco ha l'avatar.


Non a caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Te sei il contrario???? Interessante :rotfl:


Io sono un mondo a parte.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è la normalità. Semplicemente è una delle tante cose che possono capitare o meno nella vita.
> Ricordati che non sono gli uomini a tradire, ma i loro guai. Come dice una canzone di *Vasco*. Questo non vuol dire che il tradimento non sia una libera scelta. Assolutamente sì. Ma questa libera scelta è condizionata dal momento e dalla situazione in cui ti trovi (psichica, emotiva e quant'altro).
> L'unica cosa certa è che tutti dobbiamo morire.
> 
> Buscopann


Sputato Kant .
Ci sono persone che non si conoscono e altre che sanno come sono fatte.
Possono sbagliare entrambe. Anche chi sta in poltrona


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

non è la questione e non è neanche tema. 
Ma una cosa mi ha sorpresa. Nel 2012 aveva una relazione con un altro uomo,
e neanche due anni dopo, sposati con figlia ... scambi di messaggi con l'ex ... 
Ma questa donna, la conosci bene?


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è la questione e non è neanche tema.
> Ma una cosa mi ha sorpresa. Nel 2012 aveva una relazione con un altro uomo,
> ...


Dritta al punto e affilata come un rasoio :up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono molto più fatalista. In questo modo mi pare di essere più preparato per accogliere l'inaspettato.
> Seduto magari su una poltrona lo vedrò arrivare e lo accoglierò un mezzo sorriso e come l'oracolo di Matrix gli dirò "sapevo che prima o poi saresti arrivato..Bevi qualcosa?"
> Chi non se lo aspetta invece ne rimane sconvolto. E non ne assapora neppure il gusto.
> 
> Buscopann


sono preparata , forte e gagliarda e non ho neppure un generico che prenda il mio posto a differenza tua


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono preparata , forte e gagliarda e non ho neppure un generico che prenda il mio posto a differenza tua


Oggi sei in grande forma.
Questa è raffinatissima!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sputato Kant .
> Ci sono persone che non si conoscono e altre che sanno come sono fatte.
> Possono sbagliare entrambe. Anche chi sta in poltrona


Vasco secondo me, in mezzo a tante minchiate, dice moltissime cose che fanno pensare. E soprattutto le dice usando poche parole.
Poi sul fatto che con la filosofia lui c'azzecchi come le vongole a merenda siamo d'accordo. Però Kant sta cosa del Mai dire mai mica l'ha mai spiegata. E se l'ha fatto ha usato sicuramente troppe parole. Preferisco ascoltare una canzone 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono preparata , forte e gagliarda e non ho neppure un generico che prenda il mio posto a differenza tua


I generici ci sono. Ma il buscopann generico non lo vuole quasi nessuno. Tutti l'originale. Per quello che costo..

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono preparata , forte e gagliarda e non ho neppure un generico che prenda il mio posto a differenza tua


Sei preparata sì, adesso.


----------



## Trinità (17 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


Ciao,
per prima cosa il fatto che ti ha mentito sulla data è già molto sospetto.
Quindi per me non sei un stronzo.
Spiegazioni hai il diritto di averne.
La mia amante partiva da casa vestita da mammina e in meno di due minuti
si trasformava in una pantera.
Poi depilata o no una che vuole il coso non ci fa caso!
Per come la vedo io ti ha tradito.
Avete una splendida bimba di sei mesi quindi parlale quando sarai calmo
e affronta alla radice il problema.
Se vuole quel tipo di conversazioni ci sarà un perchè.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I generici ci sono. Ma il buscopann generico non lo vuole quasi nessuno. Tutti l'originale. Per quello che costo..
> 
> Buscopann


ma è incredibile....tutte le volte che in farmacia chiedono se si vuole il generico la gente risponde di no...ma saremo tonni?


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui sarebbe tutto contento, non lo vedi come sta?


Uè ricchiò...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è incredibile....tutte le volte che in farmacia chiedono se si vuole il generico la gente risponde di no...ma saremo tonni?


Beh..a volte i tonni non sono tutti scemi.
Se il buscopann orginale costa pochi euri e quello generico pochi euri meno qualche centesimo io prendo l'orginale. Se la differenza invece tra generico e originale è grande cambia tutto, soprattutto se la terapia è cronica.
Cmq il fascino dell'originale è innegabile. Il vestito verde pistacchio sta bene solo a me da anni. Al generico sta basso di cavallo.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Uè ricchiò...


Ciao amico.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la smetti di cercare di appiopparmi qualcuno?
> I badanti me li cerco da sola, quando è il momento, per ora sono ancora autosufficente.
> *Povero Jon poi, che t'ha fatto*...


Madonna, devi essere un guaio grosso...no dico se mi abbina a te.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao amico.


Ciao capello'...


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..a volte i tonni non sono tutti scemi.
> Se il buscopann orginale costa pochi euri e quello generico pochi euri meno qualche centesimo io prendo l'orginale. Se la differenza invece tra generico e originale è grande cambia tutto, soprattutto se la terapia è cronica.
> Cmq il fascino dell'originale è innegabile. Il vestito verde pistacchio sta bene solo a me da anni. Al generico sta basso di cavallo.
> 
> Buscopann


differenza?
credevo non ve ne fosse....qui tu sei l'esperto ; in cosa può consistere?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vasco secondo me, in mezzo a tante minchiate, dice moltissime cose che fanno pensare. E soprattutto le dice usando poche parole.
> Poi sul fatto che con la filosofia lui c'azzecchi come le vongole a merenda siamo d'accordo. Però Kant sta cosa del Mai dire mai mica l'ha mai spiegata. E se l'ha fatto ha usato sicuramente troppe parole. Preferisco ascoltare una canzone
> 
> Buscopann


Io adoro la filosofia della canzoni.

Kant aveva l'idea di una legge morale dentro di sé che non credo comprendesse "non si sa mai se una è proprio figa, chissà" :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> differenza?
> credevo non ve ne fosse....qui tu sei l'esperto ; in cosa può consistere?


Cambiano gli eccipienti, ergo la biodisponibilità (è ammessa in Italia, per legge, una tolleranza del + o - 20%). Quindi non parliamo di inezie.
Inoltre gli eccipienti diversi (in genere quelli dei generici sono materie a più basso costo), possono dare reazioni allergiche che magari non si scatenano con l'assunzione del medicinale.
Prova a prendere un Aulin o una Nimesulide generica. Ti accorgerai che non si sciolgono bene nello stesso modo in acqua. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cambiano gli eccipienti, ergo la biodisponibilità (è ammessa in Italia, per legge, una tolleranza del + o - 20%). Quindi non parliamo di inezie.
> Inoltre gli eccipienti diversi (in genere quelli dei generici sono materie a più basso costo), possono dare reazioni allergiche che magari non si scatenano con l'assunzione del medicinale.
> Prova a prendere un Aulin o una Nimesulide generica. Ti accorgerai che non si sciolgono bene nello stesso modo in acqua.
> 
> Buscopann


grazie,non sapevo


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è la normalità. Semplicemente è una delle tante cose che possono capitare o meno nella vita.
> Ricordati che non sono gli uomini a tradire, *ma i loro guai*. Come dice una canzone di Vasco. Questo non vuol dire che il tradimento non sia una libera scelta. Assolutamente sì. Ma questa libera scelta è condizionata dal momento e dalla situazione in cui ti trovi (psichica, emotiva e quant'altro).
> L'unica cosa certa è che tutti dobbiamo morire.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi puoi spiegare il grassetto, per favore? Senza polemica, cerco solo un chiarimento  per me stessa.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo wattsap ma solo io non ce l'ho?
> ma peraltro mi pare che come uno faccia una puzzetta l'intera rete Wattzap lo sappia in tempo reale ....
> Insomma privacy zero?
> I miei figli e mia moglie e gli amici e i genitori degli amici un unico megacalderone
> io voglio farmi i fatti miei e con sto coso parrebbe impossibile o no?





Kid ha detto:


> Questo no, è possibile vedere solo se uno è online. Anzi, mi pare che ora sia pure possibile nascondere il proprio stato.
> 
> Comunque si, sei sol otu a non averlo.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Anche io non ce l'ho!


Anch'io non c'è l'ho, e non lo voglio! E non ho neanche fb, di cui non mi interessa un fico secco!
L'unica cosa che so di wa e' che i messaggi si possono cancellare, ma non il contatto. Rimane comunque sempre nella lista delle persone con cui chatti o hai chattato.


----------



## georgemary (18 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io non c'è l'ho, e non lo voglio! E non ho neanche fb, di cui non mi interessa un fico secco!
> L'unica cosa che so di wa e' che i messaggi si possono cancellare, ma non il contatto. Rimane comunque sempre nella lista delle persone con cui chatti o hai chattato.


i contatti di whatsapp sono i contatti presenti nella rubrica telefonica, vengono presi in automatico.
La conversazione si può cancellare del tutto, ma naturalmente il contatto rimane presente essendo presente nella rubrica telefonica, si dovrebbe proprio cancellare il nominativo dalla rubrica.

Poi wa visualizza l'ultimo accesso dell'utente e quando è online. Credo di aver letto tempo fa che su iphone è possibile non visualizzare la data di accesso, su android non credo sia possibile.

Per me è molto carino wa, lo preferisco agli sms.


----------



## georgemary (18 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è la questione e non è neanche tema.
> Ma una cosa mi ha sorpresa. Nel 2012 aveva una relazione con un altro uomo,
> ...


Si infatti anche a me hanno stupito molto i tempi! Mi sembrano accelerati! Sarò io che faccio le cose sempre pian pianino


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Si ma... in definitiva, il nostro amico che sta facendo?


----------



## georgemary (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma... in definitiva, il nostro amico che sta facendo?


dovrebbe parlare alla moglie, perchè la sua storia non sta nè in cielo nè in terra!
Lui non è uno stronzo, non può crederle, le date parlano, hanno una bambina di soli 6 mesi, deve cercare di chiarire, non può buttare tutto all'aria.

Speriamo!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> i contatti di whatsapp sono i contatti presenti nella rubrica telefonica, vengono presi in automatico.
> La conversazione si può cancellare del tutto, ma naturalmente il contatto rimane presente essendo presente nella rubrica telefonica, si dovrebbe proprio cancellare il nominativo dalla rubrica.
> 
> Poi wa visualizza l'ultimo accesso dell'utente e quando è online. Credo di aver letto tempo fa che su iphone è possibile non visualizzare la data di accesso, su android non credo sia possibile.
> ...


Mi pare, ma ci vuole un esperto, che anche se non hai il contatto in rubrica il nome resta sempre nella lista.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> dovrebbe parlare alla moglie, perchè la sua storia non sta nè in cielo nè in terra!
> Lui non è uno stronzo, non può crederle, le date parlano, hanno una bambina di soli 6 mesi, deve cercare di chiarire, non può buttare tutto all'aria.
> 
> Speriamo!


Quella bimba rischia di diventare un'arma nelle mani della moglie. Mi spiace un casino per lui.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto. :smile:
Rispondo a questo tuo post iniziale, senza aver letto il resto degli interventi.

Io credo che i messaggi siano di questo ultimo periodo ma che siano solo messaggi. Se le cose stanno come tu hai raccontato, tua moglie è in una fase delicata. Com'era prima della gravidanza? Lavorava, si curava nell'aspetto, usciva, aveva amiche, ecc.?
A mio modesto avviso, più che focalizzarsi sulla data dei messaggi dovresti pensare al motivo per cui questi messaggi sono ricominciati... credo non sia successo nulla tra tua moglie e il suo ex, è probabile che sia un rigurgito dettato più dalla noia e dalla paura che da una reale voglia di tradimento.
Prova a parlare con lei di come si sente in realtà, secondo me è negativo che lei si sia lasciata andare così: forse ha bisogno che tu la prenda per un braccio e la tiri su...

:smile:


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto. :smile:
> Rispondo a questo tuo post iniziale, senza aver letto il resto degli interventi.
> 
> Io credo che i messaggi siano di questo ultimo periodo ma che siano solo messaggi. Se le cose stanno come tu hai raccontato, tua moglie è in una fase delicata. Com'era prima della gravidanza? Lavorava, si curava nell'aspetto, usciva, aveva amiche, ecc.?
> ...


Riapro questo forum e vedo che, oltre a una quantità considerevole di messaggi appena appena OT (ma ci sta, non vi sto cazziando...) vedo anche molte risposte nuove....
Rispondo a quest'ultima sia perchè le altre mi viene difficile recuperarle in mezzo agli altri fuori tema sia perchè, secondo me, centra il punto.
Dopo averci riflettuto a lungo anche io credo si tratti solo di messaggi; per una serie di motivi già accennati non mi sento di dire che escludo categoricamente, ma diciamo che sono portato a ritenere altamente improbabile che questi si siano tradotti in atto pratico e concreto.
Sono anch'io portato a pensare che si tratti di un "rigurgito" dettato dal momento particolare, dalla routine, dalla noia, dalla ricerca di un tocco di proibito che la facesse sentire femmina, attraente, desiderata, non solo da chi glie lo dice e glie lo ripete quotidianamente, perchè questi ultimi possono essere considerati giudizi annacquati dall'amore e quindi, magari, meno oggettivi. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto e accettabile, ma quante volte voi femminucce quando vi vedete grasse/brutte/magre/orribili/etcetcetc e vi sentite dire dal vostro uomo che siete bellissime non fate altro che pensare "Ma figurati, tu dici così perchè mi ami?".
Ma il punto non è questo, almeno non per me.
Il punto è che mi sta mentendo. Spudoratamente.
Come faccio a capire come sta, a capire perchè questi messaggi sono ricominciati, come faccio a prenderla in braccio a tirarla su se insiste, contro ogni evidenza, a negare le date?


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Riapro questo forum e vedo che, oltre a una quantità considerevole di messaggi appena appena OT (ma ci sta, non vi sto cazziando...) vedo anche molte risposte nuove....
> Rispondo a quest'ultima sia perchè le altre mi viene difficile recuperarle in mezzo agli altri fuori tema sia perchè, secondo me, centra il punto.
> Dopo averci riflettuto a lungo anche io credo si tratti solo di messaggi; per una serie di motivi già accennati non mi sento di dire che escludo categoricamente, ma diciamo che sono portato a ritenere altamente improbabile che questi si siano tradotti in atto pratico e concreto.
> Sono anch'io portato a pensare che si tratti di un "rigurgito" dettato dal momento particolare, dalla routine, dalla noia, dalla ricerca di un tocco di proibito che la facesse sentire femmina, attraente, desiderata, non solo da chi glie lo dice e glie lo ripete quotidianamente, perchè questi ultimi possono essere considerati giudizi annacquati dall'amore e quindi, magari, meno oggettivi. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto e accettabile, ma quante volte voi femminucce quando vi vedete grasse/brutte/magre/orribili/etcetcetc e vi sentite dire dal vostro uomo che siete bellissime non fate altro che pensare "Ma figurati, tu dici così perchè mi ami?".
> ...


Provo profonda stima per la tua compostezza, davvero.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Riapro questo forum e vedo che, oltre a una quantità considerevole di messaggi appena appena OT (ma ci sta, non vi sto cazziando...) vedo anche molte risposte nuove....
> Rispondo a quest'ultima sia perchè le altre mi viene difficile recuperarle in mezzo agli altri fuori tema sia perchè, secondo me, centra il punto.
> Dopo averci riflettuto a lungo anche io credo si tratti solo di messaggi; per una serie di motivi già accennati non mi sento di dire che escludo categoricamente, ma diciamo che sono portato a ritenere altamente improbabile che questi si siano tradotti in atto pratico e concreto.
> Sono anch'io portato a pensare che si tratti di un "rigurgito" dettato dal momento particolare, dalla routine, dalla noia, dalla ricerca di un tocco di proibito che la facesse sentire femmina, attraente, desiderata, non solo da chi glie lo dice e glie lo ripete quotidianamente, perchè questi ultimi possono essere considerati giudizi annacquati dall'amore e quindi, magari, meno oggettivi. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto e accettabile, ma quante volte voi femminucce quando vi vedete grasse/brutte/magre/orribili/etcetcetc e vi sentite dire dal vostro uomo che siete bellissime non fate altro che pensare "Ma figurati, tu dici così perchè mi ami?".
> ...



Infatti il problema sono le sue bugie,il suo voler negare l'evidenza.Che credibilità e affidabilità può avere una donna che agisce così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna, devi essere un guaio grosso...no dico se mi abbina a te.


Jon, guarda che mica ce l'ha con te E' che si è investito di questa missione impossibile di trovare uno che mi si tro... ehm, che allevii
 la mia solitudine. Allora ogni tanto prova a convincere qualcuno ad interessarsi al caso umano, ma le sue intenzioni sono buone, eh?
Solo che appunto è una missione impossibile, a meno di non trovare l'amatore del genere.
Tipo archeologo, o paleontologo, una roba così.
Fai finta di nulla, te ne prego, già è imbarazzante avere il mezzano.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Il punto è che mi sta mentendo. Spudoratamente.
> Come faccio a capire come sta, a capire perchè questi messaggi sono ricominciati, come faccio a prenderla in braccio a tirarla su se insiste, contro ogni evidenza, a negare le date?


Un conto è come ci si sente e ciò che si vuole (parlo di te); un conto è come atteggiarsi e come comportarsi (parlo sempre di te): queste due cose vanno tenute distinte. 
Tu puoi essere incline a credere che si tratti solo di messaggi (lo credo anche io); incline a pensare che sia un momento di sua debolezza; incline a perdonare e a voler riconquistare una certa idea di coppia, e va bene; MA esteriormente io credo che lei abbia bisogno di una bella scossa. Sii ferocemente incazzato, musone, intrattabile, minaccia di mollarla (cercando di essere convincente), dalle della svergognata (svergognata è pesante più di quell'altro insulto che pensiamo, perché è raro e fa più impressione), dille che ti ha deluso immensamente (è pure vero) e RIMANDALA DA SUA MADRE (o dalla sua migliore amica) con il figlio. 
So che è un prezzo alto quello che paghi tu. Però se hai sposato una farfallina è giunto il momento di saperlo ora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Riapro questo forum e vedo che, oltre a una quantità considerevole di messaggi appena appena OT (ma ci sta, non vi sto cazziando...) vedo anche molte risposte nuove....
> Rispondo a quest'ultima sia perchè le altre mi viene difficile recuperarle in mezzo agli altri fuori tema sia perchè, secondo me, centra il punto.
> Dopo averci riflettuto a lungo anche io credo si tratti solo di messaggi; per una serie di motivi già accennati non mi sento di dire che escludo categoricamente, ma diciamo che sono portato a ritenere altamente improbabile che questi si siano tradotti in atto pratico e concreto.
> Sono anch'io portato a pensare che si tratti di un "rigurgito" dettato dal momento particolare, dalla routine, dalla noia, dalla ricerca di un tocco di proibito che la facesse sentire femmina, attraente, desiderata, non solo da chi glie lo dice e glie lo ripete quotidianamente, perchè questi ultimi possono essere considerati giudizi annacquati dall'amore e quindi, magari, meno oggettivi. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto e accettabile, ma quante volte voi femminucce quando vi vedete grasse/brutte/magre/orribili/etcetcetc e vi sentite dire dal vostro uomo che siete bellissime non fate altro che pensare "Ma figurati, tu dici così perchè mi ami?".
> ...


a me dispiace essere dura con te, davvero. Ma sentir parlare di routine, di noia dopo due anni e per di più con la nascita di una bambina in mezzo è RIDICOLO. Non è accettabile, neppure palusibile.
 Quindi, dato che se non ho capito male state assieme solo da due anni, io se fossi in te mi chiederei cosa so di lei, prima di dare per scontate certe cose.


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Riapro questo forum e vedo che, oltre a una quantità considerevole di messaggi appena appena OT (ma ci sta, non vi sto cazziando...) vedo anche molte risposte nuove....
> Rispondo a quest'ultima sia perchè le altre mi viene difficile recuperarle in mezzo agli altri fuori tema sia perchè, secondo me, centra il punto.
> Dopo averci riflettuto a lungo anche io credo si tratti solo di messaggi; per una serie di motivi già accennati non mi sento di dire che escludo categoricamente, ma diciamo che sono portato a ritenere altamente improbabile che questi si siano tradotti in atto pratico e concreto.
> Sono anch'io portato a pensare che si tratti di un "rigurgito" dettato dal momento particolare, dalla routine, dalla noia, dalla ricerca di un tocco di proibito che la facesse sentire femmina, attraente, desiderata, non solo da chi glie lo dice e glie lo ripete quotidianamente, perchè questi ultimi possono essere considerati giudizi annacquati dall'amore e quindi, magari, meno oggettivi. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto e accettabile, ma quante volte voi femminucce quando vi vedete grasse/brutte/magre/orribili/etcetcetc e vi sentite dire dal vostro uomo che siete bellissime non fate altro che pensare "Ma figurati, tu dici così perchè mi ami?".
> ...


purtroppo non ho letto tutto, ma credo che tu debba parlare a tua moglie
farti un esame di coscenza e dopo parlarle cercando di capire dove possono essere stati fatti degli errori, ovviamente da entrambe le parti.
invece di pensare a fasciarti la testa con pensieri magari infondati

mi pare di aver letto che il tuo rapporto dura da un paio di anni e che avete pure una bambina piccola, per cui non posso pensare che il tuo rapporto sia degenerato di colpo.


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

*massimo*

ha ragione Sbri quando afferma che è un po presto per fare affermazioni relativamente alla noia dopo che sono trascorsi appena 2 anni..
e quando ne saranno passati 20 di cosa si parlerà?


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Riapro questo forum e vedo che, oltre a una quantità considerevole di messaggi appena appena OT (ma ci sta, non vi sto cazziando...) vedo anche molte risposte nuove....
> Rispondo a quest'ultima sia perchè le altre mi viene difficile recuperarle in mezzo agli altri fuori tema sia perchè, secondo me, centra il punto.
> Dopo averci riflettuto a lungo anche io credo si tratti solo di messaggi; per una serie di motivi già accennati non mi sento di dire che escludo categoricamente, ma diciamo che sono portato a ritenere altamente improbabile che questi si siano tradotti in atto pratico e concreto.
> Sono anch'io portato a pensare che si tratti di un "rigurgito" dettato dal momento particolare, dalla routine, dalla noia, dalla ricerca di un tocco di proibito che la facesse sentire femmina, attraente, desiderata, non solo da chi glie lo dice e glie lo ripete quotidianamente, perchè questi ultimi possono essere considerati giudizi annacquati dall'amore e quindi, magari, meno oggettivi. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto e accettabile, ma quante volte voi femminucce quando vi vedete grasse/brutte/magre/orribili/etcetcetc e vi sentite dire dal vostro uomo che siete bellissime non fate altro che pensare "Ma figurati, tu dici così perchè mi ami?".
> ...


Ciao. 
Sarò schietta: che ti frega delle date? Ti sei impuntato? Eppure mi sembra che tu abbia centrato il problema...
L'ami? Perfetto! Lei ti sta mentendo perché, a mio modesto avviso, si vergogna di provare quello che sta provando, si sente in colpa... lascia stare 'ste date del cavolo, scusa eh, concentrati sul dimostrarle che per te è bella, attraente, sexy... non dirlo solo a parole, che se una è depressa non sente le parole vere, ma quelle che le girano nella testa e solo quelle...
Dai! Coraggio!
Ti leggo un uomo intelligente... dai uno schiaffo al cannocchiale (cit.), cambia visuale!


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me dispiace essere dura con te, davvero. Ma sentir parlare di routine, di noia dopo due anni e per di più con la nascita di una bambina in mezzo è RIDICOLO. Non è accettabile, neppure palusibile.
> Quindi, dato che se non ho capito male state assieme solo da due anni, io se fossi in te mi chiederei cosa so di lei, prima di dare per scontate certe cose.


Non sono donna, non sono madre e non ho mai provato l'esperienza della gravidanza e del post-parto.
Ma suppongo che 9 mesi (o poco meno) in casa col pancione, l'acidità di stomaco, confrontandoti col tuo corpo che cambia in qualcosa che non sei tu o almeno non quella che eri abituata ad essere, vittima degli ormoni impazziti e, dopo il parto, sei mesi sempre in casa senza distrazioni oltre a pulire casa, cambiare pannolini, fare bagnetti, preparare biberon, preparare pappe e lavare bavaglini, in attesa del ritorno a casa del marito con cui cenare, scambiare 4 chiacchiere, mettere a dormire la bimba, rilassarsi 2 ore davanti alla tv con un orecchio puntato verso la culla, addormentarsi e il mattino dopo ricominciare da capo... beh... non so se noia e routine siano termini impropri, forse ce ne sono altri più adatti... ma non credo che la sostanza cambi poi in maniera così radicale.


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jon, guarda che mica ce l'ha con te E' che si è investito di questa missione impossibile di* trovare uno che mi si tro... *ehm, che allevii
> la mia solitudine. Allora ogni tanto prova a convincere qualcuno ad interessarsi al caso umano, ma le sue intenzioni sono buone, eh?
> Solo che appunto è una missione impossibile, a meno di non trovare l'amatore del genere.
> Tipo archeologo, o paleontologo, una roba così.
> Fai finta di nulla, te ne prego, già è imbarazzante avere il mezzano.


per quello in neretto ci sono sempre io


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ha ragione Sbri quando afferma che è un po presto per fare affermazioni relativamente alla noia dopo che sono trascorsi appena 2 anni..
> e quando ne saranno passati 20 di cosa si parlerà?



Dai cazzi in foto a cazzi sulla nuca.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non sono donna, non sono madre e non ho mai provato l'esperienza della gravidanza e del post-parto.
> Ma suppongo che 9 mesi (o poco meno) in casa col pancione, l'acidità di stomaco, confrontandoti col tuo corpo che cambia in qualcosa che non sei tu o almeno non quella che eri abituata ad essere, vittima degli ormoni impazziti e, dopo il parto, sei mesi sempre in casa senza distrazioni oltre a pulire casa, cambiare pannolini, fare bagnetti, preparare biberon, preparare pappe e lavare bavaglini, in attesa del ritorno a casa del marito con cui cenare, scambiare 4 chiacchiere, mettere a dormire la bimba, rilassarsi 2 ore davanti alla tv con un orecchio puntato verso la culla, addormentarsi e il mattino dopo ricominciare da capo... beh... non so se noia e routine siano termini impropri, forse ce ne sono altri più adatti... ma non credo che la sostanza cambi poi in maniera così radicale.


Una beata fava, scusa il francesismo.
Un amore che dura da due anni e una bambina che ha sei mesi?
Una donna è al culmine della felicità, se era quello che voleva. Non so se adesso mi sono spiegata.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un conto è come ci si sente e ciò che si vuole (parlo di te); un conto è come atteggiarsi e come comportarsi (parlo sempre di te): queste due cose vanno tenute distinte.
> Tu puoi essere incline a credere che si tratti solo di messaggi (lo credo anche io); incline a pensare che sia un momento di sua debolezza; incline a perdonare e a voler riconquistare una certa idea di coppia, e va bene; MA esteriormente io credo che lei abbia bisogno di una bella scossa. Sii ferocemente incazzato, musone, intrattabile, minaccia di mollarla (cercando di essere convincente), dalle della svergognata (svergognata è pesante più di quell'altro insulto che pensiamo, perché è raro e fa più impressione), dille che ti ha deluso immensamente (è pure vero) e RIMANDALA DA SUA MADRE (o dalla sua migliore amica) con il figlio.
> So che è un prezzo alto quello che paghi tu. Però se hai sposato una farfallina è giunto il momento di saperlo ora.


Fanti, altro che terapia d'urto! A me sembra un tantino esagerato, ma... non so, io sono una personcina che cerca sempre di dialogare, anche se mi rendo conto che certe volte una scrollata fatta bene fa meglio di mille parole... 

Svergonata?!? :rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non sono donna, non sono madre e non ho mai provato l'esperienza della gravidanza e del post-parto.
> Ma suppongo che 9 mesi (o poco meno) in casa col pancione, l'acidità di stomaco, confrontandoti col tuo corpo che cambia in qualcosa che non sei tu o almeno non quella che eri abituata ad essere, vittima degli ormoni impazziti e, dopo il parto, sei mesi sempre in casa senza distrazioni oltre a pulire casa, cambiare pannolini, fare bagnetti, preparare biberon, preparare pappe e lavare bavaglini, in attesa del ritorno a casa del marito con cui cenare, scambiare 4 chiacchiere, mettere a dormire la bimba, rilassarsi 2 ore davanti alla tv con un orecchio puntato verso la culla, addormentarsi e il mattino dopo ricominciare da capo... beh... non so se noia e routine siano termini impropri, forse ce ne sono altri più adatti... ma non credo che la sostanza cambi poi in maniera così radicale.


guarda che donna la gravidanza la vive bene, perchè porta dentro un frutto concepito con la persona amata.
detto ciò, potresti anche dargli una mano quando rientri a casa e accudire magari tu per qualche ora la bambina per permettere a lei di uscire un po, magari con la scusa di andare a guardarsi le vetrine (ovviamente senza la carta di credito )


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti il problema sono le sue bugie,il suo voler negare l'evidenza.Che credibilità e affidabilità può avere una donna che agisce così?


Ciao oscuro... prima bisogna capire bene cosa spinge una persona a mentire, soprattutto se è una persona che non lo ha mai fatto, invece di sospettare subito il peggio... :smile:

Ti ricordi la metafora del semaforo rosso? :smile:


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai cazzi in foto a cazzi sulla nuca.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una beata fava, scusa il francesismo.
> Un amore che dura da due anni e una bambina che ha sei mesi?
> Una donna è al culmine della felicità, se era quello che voleva. Non so se adesso mi sono spiegata.


ti sei spiegata BENISSIMO


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro... prima bisogna capire bene cosa spinge una persona a mentire, soprattutto se è una persona che non lo ha mai fatto, invece di sospettare subito il peggio... :smile:
> 
> Ti ricordi la metafora del semaforo rosso? :smile:


sempre che questa persona menta


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> guarda che donna la gravidanza la vive bene, perchè porta dentro un frutto concepito con la persona amata.
> detto ciò, potresti anche dargli una mano quando rientri a casa e accudire magari tu per qualche ora la bambina per permettere a lei di uscire un po, magari con la scusa di andare a guardarsi le vetrine (ovviamente senza la carta di credito )


scusa gas... certe cose non si risolvono con lo shopping (virutale o reale che sia), anche se per molte donne è un aiuto, ma non risolve...

da donna, ti dico che oltre ad aver bisogno di ore per sé, questa ragazza può aver bisogno anche di una presenza un po' diversa... in fondo, un figlio modifica gli equilibri e il ruolo del padre è spesso quello di aiutare madre e figlio a separarsi, soprattutto fisicamente, in modo che la madre possa sentirsi di nuovo anche donna...


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Sarò schietta: che ti frega delle date? Ti sei impuntato? Eppure mi sembra che tu abbia centrato il problema...
> L'ami? Perfetto! Lei ti sta mentendo perché, a mio modesto avviso, si vergogna di provare quello che sta provando, si sente in colpa... lascia stare 'ste date del cavolo, scusa eh, concentrati sul dimostrarle che per te è bella, attraente, sexy... non dirlo solo a parole, che se una è depressa non sente le parole vere, ma quelle che le girano nella testa e solo quelle...
> Dai! Coraggio!
> Ti leggo un uomo intelligente... dai uno schiaffo al cannocchiale (cit.), cambia visuale!


Scusa cara, ma le date sono proprio il nocciolo della questione, e non perchè mi sono impuntato ottusamente.
Quando mi sono seduto sul divano per parlarle, mi ero fatto delle idee in testa su come avrebbe voluto affrontare la cosa. Ero preparato ad affrontare una discussione sulle motivazioni, ad analizzare in maniera composta la situazione, a valutare i perchè della cosa e affrontarli da persona matura e, come dici tu, innamorata.
Quello che mi ha spiazzato è stata la, chiamiamola così, "linea difensiva". E qui le date non sono un dettaglio trascurabile, perchè se quei messaggi appartengono a un periodo precedente a noi, sticazzi, facesse quello che le pareva... ma se sono di 2 settimane fa cambia tutto, e il fatto che tu me lo neghi in maniera così poco credibile non può essere ignorato. 
Posso affrontare un flirt, posso provare a gestire anche, al limite, un tradimento, ma una moglie che mi mente in maniera così spudorata offendendo la mia intelligenza, no, questo proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sempre che questa persona menta


Mah... secondo me non è quello il punto... ma sono io eh, che sono stramba... :smile:


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> scusa gas... certe cose non si risolvono con lo shopping (virutale o reale che sia), anche se per molte donne è un aiuto, ma non risolve...
> 
> da donna, ti dico che oltre ad aver bisogno di ore per sé, questa ragazza può aver bisogno anche di una presenza un po' diversa... in fondo, un figlio modifica gli equilibri e il ruolo del padre è spesso quello di aiutare madre e figlio a separarsi, soprattutto fisicamente, in modo che la madre possa sentirsi di nuovo anche donna...


infatti...
il mio era solo un esempio, per cercare di farla svagare per 1 ora, per uscire un attimo, per farla respirare....


----------



## gas (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Scusa cara, ma le date sono proprio il nocciolo della questione, e non perchè mi sono impuntato ottusamente.
> Quando mi sono seduto sul divano per parlarle, mi ero fatto delle idee in testa su come avrebbe voluto affrontare la cosa. Ero preparato ad affrontare una discussione sulle motivazioni, ad analizzare in maniera composta la situazione, a valutare i perchè della cosa e affrontarli da persona matura e, come dici tu, innamorata.
> Quello che mi ha spiazzato è stata la, chiamiamola così, "linea difensiva". E qui le date non sono un dettaglio trascurabile, perchè se quei messaggi appartengono a un periodo precedente a noi, sticazzi, facesse quello che le pareva... ma se sono di 2 settimane fa cambia tutto, e il fatto che tu me lo neghi in maniera così poco credibile non può essere ignorato.
> Posso affrontare un flirt, posso provare a gestire anche, al limite, un tradimento, ma una moglie che mi mente in maniera così spudorata offendendo la mia intelligenza, no, questo proprio non ci riesco.


posso dubitare?
dubitare sul fatto che una donna dopo aver partorito da 6 mesi si trovi un amante. non credo che una donna dopo appena 6 mesi dal parto, abbia la necessità di farsi un amante.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Scusa cara, ma le date sono proprio il nocciolo della questione, e non perchè mi sono impuntato ottusamente.
> Quando mi sono seduto sul divano per parlarle, mi ero fatto delle idee in testa su come avrebbe voluto affrontare la cosa. Ero preparato ad affrontare una discussione sulle motivazioni, ad analizzare in maniera composta la situazione, a valutare i perchè della cosa e affrontarli da persona matura e, come dici tu, innamorata.
> Quello che mi ha spiazzato è stata la, chiamiamola così, "linea difensiva". E qui le date non sono un dettaglio trascurabile, perchè se quei messaggi appartengono a un periodo precedente a noi, sticazzi, facesse quello che le pareva... ma se sono di 2 settimane fa cambia tutto, e il fatto che tu me lo neghi in maniera così poco credibile non può essere ignorato.
> *Posso affrontare un flirt, posso provare a gestire anche, al limite, un tradimento, ma una moglie che mi mente in maniera così spudorata offendendo la mia intelligenza, no, questo proprio non ci riesco.*


Questo lo capisco :smile:
Però, continuo a vedere che il punto è: perché? E per capirlo, a mio modesto avviso, non è insistere sull'offesa alla tua intelligenza, perché lei si chiude ancora più a riccio e l'escalation all'incomprensione reciproca e all'arroccamento è dietro l'angolo. Diciamo che, in questo momento, tu sei il più lucido, tutto sommato... capita che anche noi donnine che cerchiamo di tenere sempre tutto sotto controllo si svalvoli...

Poi, posso anche sbagliare e, alla fine, lei stava organizzando qualcosa che tu le hai troncato scoprendola... tutto può essere...

:smile:


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> posso dubitare?
> dubitare sul fatto che una donna dopo aver partorito da 6 mesi si trovi un amante. non credo che una donna dopo appena 6 mesi dal parto, abbia la necessità di farsi un amante.


Ne dubito anche io. Ma quei messaggi, il loro contenuto e le date raccontano un'altra storia. Che mi fa dubitare dei miei dubbi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ne dubito anche io. Ma quei messaggi, il loro contenuto e le date raccontano un'altra storia. Che mi fa dubitare dei miei dubbi.


Temo invece che raccontino la storia corretta.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mi puoi spiegare il grassetto, per favore? Senza polemica, cerco solo un chiarimento  per me stessa.


Non è l'uomo che è traditore o meno. E' la situazione in cui si trova che lo può rendere o meno un traditore.
Indipendentemente dai nostri valori, chiunque di noi si potrebbe un giorno trovare in certe situazioni che non si sarebbe mai immaginato. Comprese quelle persone che avevano sempre fatto della fedeltà una missione di vita e poi non si spiegano come mai si trovano nel letto di un altro/a.
Faccio un altro esempio. Se io conduco una vita dignitosa e sono una persona onesta, nel momento in cui trovo una borsa con all'interno 100.000 euro non mi tengo un solo cent e porto tutto quanto alla polizia. Ma se io fossi una situazione in cui sono sull'orlo della bancarotta, ho dei figli da sfamare e non so che pesci prendere...Cosa farei? Probabilmente mi terrei tutto quanto, in barba ai miei valori.

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è l'uomo che è traditore o meno. E' la situazione in cui si trova che lo può rendere o meno un traditore.
> Indipendentemente dai nostri valori, chiunque di noi si potrebbe un giorno trovare in certe situazioni che non si sarebbe mai immaginato. Comprese quelle persone che avevano sempre fatto della fedeltà una missione di vita e poi non si spiegano come mai si trovano nel letto di un altro/a.
> Faccio un altro esempio. Se io conduco una vita dignitosa e sono una persona onesta, nel momento in cui trovo una borsa con all'interno 100.000 euro non mi tengo un solo cent e porto tutto quanto alla polizia. Ma se io fossi una situazione in cui sono sull'orlo della bancarotta, ho dei figli da sfamare e non so che pesci prendere...Cosa farei? Probabilmente mi terrei tutto quanto, in barba ai miei valori.
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie! Adesso ho capito cosa intendevi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Scusa cara, ma le date sono proprio il nocciolo della questione, e non perchè mi sono impuntato ottusamente.
> Quando mi sono seduto sul divano per parlarle, mi ero fatto delle idee in testa su come avrebbe voluto affrontare la cosa. Ero preparato ad affrontare una discussione sulle motivazioni, ad analizzare in maniera composta la situazione, a valutare i perchè della cosa e affrontarli da persona matura e, come dici tu, innamorata.
> Quello che mi ha spiazzato è stata la, chiamiamola così, "linea difensiva". E qui le date non sono un dettaglio trascurabile, perchè se quei messaggi appartengono a un periodo precedente a noi, sticazzi, facesse quello che le pareva... ma se sono di 2 settimane fa cambia tutto, e il fatto che tu me lo neghi in maniera così poco credibile non può essere ignorato.
> Posso affrontare un flirt, posso provare a gestire anche, al limite, un tradimento, ma una moglie che mi mente in maniera così spudorata offendendo la mia intelligenza, no, questo proprio non ci riesco.


Io proprio non ti capisco...
Ma lo sai che ci sarà almeno mezzo forum che ha la foto del mio ciccio in erezion?
E ti rendi conto che capita se lo vedono i mariti eh?

Senti sono sposato da venti anni...
Credimi MAI mi è passato per la testa di lurkare il cell di mia moglie...MAI...

In ogni caso tu ti angusti e ti angosci per cose a cui tu non hai assistito e non hai vissuto

Ma non ti è più comodo e funzionale dirti, solo la vita che ho qui con lei, conta, tutto il resto sono cazzate eh?

Cazzate a cui lei può divertirsi a dare il peso che vuole lei...

La mia comunque mi direbbe...

Hai forse guardato il mio cellulare di nascosto?
Bene...hai mangiato dell'albero proibito ora ne paghi le conseguenze...

Secondo me tutte giocattolano con serte robe eh?

Non capisco perchè ti preoccupi tanto...

Poi ti incazzi se la moglie mente...

Ma porco can
Tu non metterla in occasion di doverti mentire
NO?

Poi è peggio se tu chiedi e lei ti risponde con altre domande no?

Io ti dico solennemente che se io chiedo cose "sconvenienti" a mia moglie...lei mi risponde mentendo...

Laonde per cui...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è l'uomo che è traditore o meno. E' la situazione in cui si trova che lo può rendere o meno un traditore.
> Indipendentemente dai nostri valori, chiunque di noi si potrebbe un giorno trovare in certe situazioni che non si sarebbe mai immaginato. Comprese quelle persone che avevano sempre fatto della fedeltà una missione di vita e poi non si spiegano come mai si trovano nel letto di un altro/a.
> Faccio un altro esempio. Se io conduco una vita dignitosa e sono una persona onesta, nel momento in cui trovo una borsa con all'interno 100.000 euro non mi tengo un solo cent e porto tutto quanto alla polizia. Ma se io fossi una situazione in cui sono sull'orlo della bancarotta, ho dei figli da sfamare e non so che pesci prendere...Cosa farei? Probabilmente mi terrei tutto quanto, in barba ai miei valori.
> 
> Buscopann


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io proprio non ti capisco...
> Ma lo sai che ci sarà almeno mezzo forum che ha la foto del mio ciccio in erezion?
> E ti rendi conto che capita se lo vedono i mariti eh?
> 
> ...


Prendo atto che hai un'idea del matrimonio differente dalla mia.
La rispetto, ma non la condivido.
Prova a fare la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' più facile l'invio immediato di qualunque cosa e per chi ha altri piani tariffari o usufruisce di linee altrui è più economico.
> Credo anche (ma non lo so con certezza) che se una persona è accorta e cancella le conversazioni non si possono ricostruire sulla base di tabulati.


Si possono cancellare conversazioni e messaggi, wa è molto più celabile degli sms.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Prendo atto che hai un'idea del matrimonio differente dalla mia.
> La rispetto, ma non la condivido.
> Prova a fare la stessa cosa.


Ma per carità
Io con certe idee di matrimonio

Durerei 15 minuti

Poi direi aria perdio sto asfissiando...

Nella mia idea si guarda sempre a quello che è importante e CONCRETO.

Con le parole vere o false che siano

Io mi ci lavo il culo.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per carità
> Io con certe idee di matrimonio
> 
> Durerei 15 minuti
> ...


Importante e concreto. Come l'igiene intima a cui ti riferisci nella chiusura.
Me ne compiaccio.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Si possono cancellare conversazioni e messaggi, molto più sicura degli sms.



Danny...ti debbo insegnare tutto!!!Non vuoi lotharare pure tu????allora..sms una volta cancellato,rimane solo nei tabulati del gestore...wazzappp  come lo chiama il mio''amore''no.se usi iphone o smart,rimane...nn e'semplice accedere,ma rimane.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

Massimo, posso farti una domanda?
Stai con lei da un anno e mezzo, e hai una bimba di 6 mesi.
Il matrimonio era voluto o è stato conseguenza della maternità?
Come mai dopo 3 mesi che vi conoscevate avete deciso di avere un figlio?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danny...ti debbo insegnare tutto!!!?allora..sms una volta cancellato,rimane solo nei tabulati del gestore...wazzappp  come lo chiama il mio''amore''no.se usi iphone o smart,rimane...nn e'semplice accedere,ma rimane.



Dove?
Io li cancello dallo smartphone e non vi è traccia alcuna sul cellulare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Massimo, posso farti una domanda?
> Stai con lei da un anno e mezzo, e hai una bimba di 6 mesi.
> Il matrimonio era voluto o è stato conseguenza della maternità?
> Come mai dopo 3 mesi che vi conoscevate avete deciso di avere un figlio?


pare non ne voglia parlare di 'sta cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Massimo, posso farti una domanda?
> Stai con lei da un anno e mezzo, e hai una bimba di 6 mesi.
> Il matrimonio era voluto o è stato conseguenza della maternità?
> Come mai dopo 3 mesi che vi conoscevate avete deciso di avere un figlio?


Ecco...si questo punto è importante...


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pare non ne voglia parlare di 'sta cosa.


Il punto è che non è questo il punto. Quantomeno non è quello del mio discorso, da cui nasce questo 3d.
Non l'ho scritto per chiedervi se secondo voi mi tradisce.
Il senso è racchiuso nell'ultima domanda che pongo a chiusura del mio post iniziale: non credo alla spiegazione delle date sballate, faccio male? Questa era la domanda.
Poi si è andati oltre, e non me ne meraviglio, perchè chi popola questi forum è "vittima" anche di una certa dose di curiosità morbosa che è del tutto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe.
Ma visto che ci tenete tanto, ve la racconto tutta.
Nel primo post ho scritto che sto con mia moglie da fine 2012. E' corretto. Ma quello che non ho scritto è che fine 2012 è la data in cui siamo tornati insieme, dopo esserci sposati nel 2003, dopo esserci messi insieme nel 1996, dopo esserci separati nel 2008 e dopo aver vissuto 2 vite parallele e indipendenti per 4 anni e mezzo.
Perchè ci siamo separati nel 2008? Perchè ho scoperto un suo tradimento. Attraverso degli sms sul suo cellulare.
Perchè ho omesso di scriverlo? Perchè volevo dei pareri sul singolo fatto, non viziati dai precedenti.
Abbiamo ripreso a sentirci a metà 2012, quasi per caso, abbiamo ripreso a vederci, senza eccessivi impegni, e la cosa è cresciuta: i sentimenti non si erano mai sopiti del tutto e il suo essere cambiata (a parole e a fatti, almeno quelli che vedevo) mi hanno convinto a darci una seconda opportunità. Quando le cose si stavano mettendo bene e portavano a una determinata direzione (il completo ricongiungimento) lei è rimasta incinta, accelerando di fatto un percorso che era già intrapreso e che, a meno di improbabili stravolgimenti, avrebbe portato alla medesima conclusione.
Quindi, se ne fate una questione meramente temporale, sì, la conosco bene. Forse meglio di chiunque altro.
Ma qualcuno dice che non si finisce mai di conoscere una persona, quindi la frase di prima lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è questo il punto. Quantomeno non è quello del mio discorso, da cui nasce questo 3d.
> Non l'ho scritto per chiedervi se secondo voi mi tradisce.
> Il senso è racchiuso nell'ultima domanda che pongo a chiusura del mio post iniziale: non credo alla spiegazione delle date sballate, faccio male? Questa era la domanda.
> Poi si è andati oltre, e non me ne meraviglio, perchè chi popola questi forum è "vittima" anche di una certa dose di curiosità morbosa che è del tutto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Cazzarola, le cose cambiano un tantino... Era un dettaglio non da poco.


----------



## disincantata (18 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti...
> il mio era solo un esempio, per cercare di farla svagare per 1 ora, per uscire un attimo, per farla respirare....


Se un figlio nasce sano tutto il resto dovrebbe essere un piacere.

le donne sono forti e sanno benissimo dedicarsi ad un bimbo e ad una casa e pure al lavoro fuori. Se sono felici ancora meglio.

Che dovevano fare le donne che di figli ne hanno avuti  anche due o tre gemelli? Spararsi? Se poi  ce ne sono altri che fa?

Se ha messaggiato in maniera spinta con un ex e voleva incontrarlo c'è insoddisfazione con il marito.

Ovvio che tenti di salvarsi. Lo fanno tutti all'inizio.
Negano l'evidente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è questo il punto. Quantomeno non è quello del mio discorso, da cui nasce questo 3d.
> Non l'ho scritto per chiedervi se secondo voi mi tradisce.
> Il senso è racchiuso nell'ultima domanda che pongo a chiusura del mio post iniziale: *non* *credo alla spiegazione delle date sballate, faccio male?* Questa era la domanda.
> Poi si è andati oltre, e non me ne meraviglio, perchè chi popola questi forum è "vittima" anche di una certa dose di curiosità morbosa che è del tutto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Fai benissimo.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è questo il punto. Quantomeno non è quello del mio discorso, da cui nasce questo 3d.
> Non l'ho scritto per chiedervi se secondo voi mi tradisce.
> Il senso è racchiuso nell'ultima domanda che pongo a chiusura del mio post iniziale: non credo alla spiegazione delle date sballate, faccio male? Questa era la domanda.
> Poi si è andati oltre, e non me ne meraviglio, perchè chi popola questi forum è "vittima" anche di una certa dose di curiosità morbosa che è del tutto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Le cose messe così cambiano parecchio.
Però, caro Massimo, non è una questione di curiosità morbosa... se la domanda era puramente tecnica potevi andare su un forum che parla di whatsapp... senza polemica...
Non posso risponderti tecnicamente, ma credo che non sia possibile che l'app sbagli le date.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Alla mia obiezione che l'ultima conversazione è datata circa 2 settimane fa, risponde che no, quella conversazione è di 2 anni fa e dev'essere la data di watsapp ad essere sbagliata.
> Le faccio presente che PRIMA d quella conversazione datata luglio 2014, ce n'è un' altra che fa riferimento al padre di sua figlia e che quindi quella è avvenuta adesso, non 2 anni fa... e che mi risulta difficile credere che watsapp abbia incasinato le date in maniera così machiavellica.... quello che è stato scritto prima me lo metti dopo sballandone la data ma quello che è successo dopo lo mantieni nella data corretta? Nello stesso storico conversazione???
> ...



Domanda ulteriore: ma perché sul nuovo cellulare avrebbe ripristinato le conversazione via Wa del vecchio?
Poteva ripartire da zero evitando di farlo. Soprattutto eliminando il contatto visto che ora sta con te-


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Le cose messe così cambiano parecchio.
> Però, caro Massimo, non è una questione di curiosità morbosa... se la domanda era puramente tecnica potevi andare su un forum che parla di whatsapp... *senza polemica*...
> Non posso risponderti tecnicamente, ma credo che non sia possibile che l'app sbagli le date.


Tranquilla, non me la prendo...
Ho scritto qui e non su un forum tecnico perchè volevo vedere cosa avrebbero pensato altre persone in una situazione come questa. A prescindere da eventuali precedenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Non è possibile perchè whatsapp usa la rete dati e non quella telefonica per scambiare messaggi. Quindi l'orario (e la data) che fa fede non è quella dell'orologio (ammesso che sia sbagliata whatsapp va in errore), ma della rete dati che è esatta.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non me la prendo...
> Ho scritto qui e non su un forum tecnico perchè volevo vedere cosa avrebbero pensato altre persone in una situazione come questa. A prescindere da eventuali precedenti.


E quindi hai in qualche modo ottenuto delle risposte, magari non quelle che ti aspettavi, ma qui è prassi... :smile:


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda ulteriore: ma perché sul nuovo cellulare avrebbe ripristinato le conversazione via Wa del vecchio?
> Poteva ripartire da zero evitando di farlo. Soprattutto eliminando il contatto visto che ora sta con te-


Non l'ha ripristinata. Sul nuovo cellulare ha ricevuto un messaggio da parte di un altro... che non diceva nulla di eccessivamente compromettente, ma che mi ha fatto nascere il dubbio e mi ha portato a guardare il cell vecchio. Su cui era memorizzata la conversazione oggetto di questa discussione. Probabilmente si è dimenticata di cancellarla o, più probabilmente, non sapeva che sarebbe stata conservata nella memoria del telefono invece che "seguire" la sim.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non l'ha ripristinata. Sul nuovo cellulare ha ricevuto un messaggio da parte di un altro... che non diceva nulla di eccessivamente compromettente, ma che mi ha fatto nascere il dubbio e mi ha portato a guardare il cell vecchio. Su cui era memorizzata la conversazione oggetto di questa discussione. Probabilmente si è dimenticata di cancellarla o, più probabilmente, non sapeva che sarebbe stata conservata nella memoria del telefono invece che "seguire" la sim.


OK.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

cmq non e' per fare la bacchettona. ma se la base di tutto e' la sincerita' e io trovassi sul cellulare del mio compagno un messaggio di una che dice anche solo: MI MANCHI, oppure, eri bellissimo stamattina e le sue risposte, non avrei nemmeno bisogno di sapere se hanno scopato o no. val;ige fuori casa il giorno stesso. 
immediatamente.
altrimenti torni a casa e mi dici: oh, ho conosciuto una....la sento....che succede? parlaimone....poi uno puo decidere se restare insieme o meno e tutte le varianti del caso.....


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq non e' per fare la bacchettona. ma se la base di tutto e' la sincerita' e io trovassi sul cellulare del mio compagno un messaggio di una che dice anche solo: MI MANCHI, oppure, eri bellissimo stamattina e le sue risposte, non avrei nemmeno bisogno di sapere se hanno scopato o no. val;ige fuori casa il giorno stesso.
> immediatamente.
> altrimenti torni a casa e mi dici: oh, ho conosciuto una....la sento....che succede? parlaimone....poi uno puo decidere se restare insieme o meno e tutte le varianti del caso.....


Sei un pò troppo talebanina, caciottina.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq non e' per fare la bacchettona. ma se la base di tutto e' la sincerita' e io trovassi sul cellulare del mio compagno un messaggio di una che dice anche solo: MI MANCHI, oppure, eri bellissimo stamattina e le sue risposte, non avrei nemmeno bisogno di sapere se hanno scopato o no. val;ige fuori casa il giorno stesso.
> immediatamente.
> altrimenti torni a casa e mi dici: oh, ho conosciuto una....la sento....che succede? parlaimone....poi uno puo decidere se restare insieme o meno e tutte le varianti del caso.....


Ciccia, non tutti riescono ad affrontare le cose di petto... essere drastici non porta a nulla.
In questa situazione, solo Massimo sa esattamente chi ha davanti e cosa è la loro relazione.
Come in ogni situazione, ognuno sa in cuor suo quello che vuole... anche se può essere difficile capirlo e ammetterlo...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei un pò troppo talebanina, caciottina.


eh no tesoro mio. io ho messo le cose in chiaro da subito. sai che puoi far quel che vuoi, posso capire le debolezze umane e posso benissimo capire un cedimento. 
ma io sono stata  chiara fin dall inizio. voglio sincerita....ti scopi un altra una sera perche sei ubriaco? (per dire...dubito che a 35 anni possa ancora succedere) bene cazzi tuoi, ma me lo devi dire e ne dobbiamo parlare....
prendi una sbanmdata per un altra? puo succedere....succede....me lo devi dire....
se lo scopro io vuol dire che non hai capito un cazzo di me.,.,.infatti risottolineao, non mi interessa la fedelta, mi interessa la lealta'.
questo e' essere talebani?


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no tesoro mio. io ho messo le cose in chiaro da subito. sai che puoi far quel che vuoi, posso capire le debolezze umane e posso benissimo capire un cedimento.
> ma io sono stata  chiara fin dall inizio. voglio sincerita....ti scopi un altra una sera perche sei ubriaco? (per dire...dubito che a 35 anni possa ancora succedere) bene cazzi tuoi, ma me lo devi dire e ne dobbiamo parlare....
> prendi una sbanmdata per un altra? puo succedere....succede....me lo devi dire....
> se lo scopro io vuol dire che non hai capito un cazzo di me.,.,.infatti risottolineao, non mi interessa la fedelta, mi interessa la lealta'.
> questo e' essere talebani?


No no, mi riferivo al fatto che gli prepareresti le valige se leggessi sul cellulare una roba del tipo: "che bella che eri oggi".


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, mi riferivo al fatto che gli prepareresti le valige se leggessi sul cellulare una roba del tipo: "che bella che eri oggi".


mortacci...pure un calcio in culo in quel caso...
io , posso penmsarlo, ma non direi mai a nessun uomo: quanto eri bello oggi....
operche sappiamo entrambi che potrebbe essere l inizio della fine


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è questo il punto. Quantomeno non è quello del mio discorso, da cui nasce questo 3d.
> Non l'ho scritto per chiedervi se secondo voi mi tradisce.
> Il senso è racchiuso nell'ultima domanda che pongo a chiusura del mio post iniziale: non credo alla spiegazione delle date sballate, faccio male? Questa era la domanda.
> Poi si è andati oltre, e non me ne meraviglio, perchè chi popola questi forum è "vittima" anche di una certa dose di curiosità morbosa che è del tutto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


La curiosità non è morbosa. Mica ci siamo fermati a guardare un incidente. Se tu scrivi e chiedi un parare o fai una domanda... logicamente noi cerchiamo di capire, prima di dare una risposta. Tanto varrebbe leggere i biglietti nei biscottini cinesi, altrimenti. Avevo capito che c'era dell'altro, non mi hai dato sicuramente l'impressione dell'avventato, anzi.
E noi non popoliamo"questi" forum: popoliamo QUESTO forum.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mortacci...pure un calcio in culo in quel caso...
> io , posso penmsarlo, ma non direi mai a nessun uomo: quanto eri bello oggi....
> operche sappiamo entrambi che potrebbe essere l inizio della fine


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


>


a meno che non vogliamo la fine...
e poi io porto sempre i tacchi , i miei calci fanno male...
anche se...non ne ho mai dato uno in vita mia  ..............coi tacchi...si intende


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a meno che non vogliamo la fine...
> e poi io porto sempre i tacchi , i miei calci fanno male...
> anche se...non ne ho mai dato uno in vita mia  ..............coi tacchi...si intende


Il thread BDSM e bondage è sempre aperto.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Il thread BDSM e bondage è sempre aperto.


aahahahah....no....noi talebano non possiamo frequentare certi ambienti, forumistici e non...


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> aahahahah....no....noi talebano non possiamo frequentare certi ambienti, forumistici e non...


Che ne sai? Magari ti si apre un mondo!

:rotfl:


----------



## JON (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jon,* guarda che mica ce l'ha con te *E' che si è investito di questa missione impossibile di trovare uno che mi si tro... ehm, che allevii
> la mia solitudine. Allora ogni tanto prova a convincere qualcuno ad interessarsi al caso umano, ma le sue intenzioni sono buone, eh?
> Solo che appunto è una missione impossibile, a meno di non trovare l'amatore del genere.
> Tipo archeologo, o paleontologo, una roba così.
> Fai finta di nulla, te ne prego, già è imbarazzante avere il mezzano.


Capirai.

Ma non è che tenta di aggirarti perché in realtà lo stimoli parecchio. Se è veramente il tipo testosteronico che vuole far credere di essere è probabile che c'ha lo stimolo facile. Come archeologo ce lo vedo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq non e' per fare la bacchettona. ma se la base di tutto e' la sincerita' e io trovassi sul cellulare del mio compagno un messaggio di una che dice anche solo: MI MANCHI, oppure, eri bellissimo stamattina e le sue risposte, non avrei nemmeno bisogno di sapere se hanno scopato o no. val;ige fuori casa il giorno stesso.
> immediatamente.
> altrimenti torni a casa e mi dici: oh, ho conosciuto una....la sento....che succede? parlaimone....poi uno puo decidere se restare insieme o meno e tutte le varianti del caso.....


Ma cosa decidere che già gli hai assicurato che nel caso non sarebbe un problema.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa decidere che già gli hai assicurato che nel caso non sarebbe un problema.


se non capisci non parlare. grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Che ne sai? Magari ti si apre un mondo!
> 
> :rotfl:


no io sono una paurosa da morire....un po come una timorata di dio.....senza dio


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no io sono una paurosa da morire....un po come una timorata di dio.....senza dio


Sei mitica! Ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei mitica! Ahahah


:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se non capisci non parlare. grazie.


Ma è roba che riporto scritta da te, mica da me medesimo.


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no tesoro mio. io ho messo le cose in chiaro da subito. sai che puoi far quel che vuoi, posso capire le debolezze umane e posso benissimo capire un cedimento.
> ma io sono stata  chiara fin dall inizio. voglio sincerita....ti scopi un altra una sera perche sei ubriaco? (per dire...dubito che a 35 anni possa ancora succedere) bene cazzi tuoi, ma me lo devi dire e ne dobbiamo parlare....
> prendi una sbanmdata per un altra? puo succedere....succede....me lo devi dire....
> se lo scopro io vuol dire che non hai capito un cazzo di me.,.,.infatti risottolineao, non mi interessa la fedelta, mi interessa la lealta'.
> questo e' essere talebani?


ok... uomo avvisato mezzo salvato... e l'altra metà? :smile:

Voglio dire, nella teoria siamo d'accordo: se prendo una sbandata per un'altra te lo dico, sono sincero, ti rendo partecipe del mio mancamento, ma se poi nella pratica non ci riesco? Se penso di farlo, ma tergiverso per paura, perché magari mi sono reso conto che ho fatto una cazzata, o perché sono confuso... insomma... se se ne parla anche dopo? Se c'è la volontà di salvare, naturalmente...

:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è roba che riporto scritta da te, mica da me medesimo.


no non hai capito nulla, perche non vedi al di la del tuo naso. 
non ho mai scritto: se il mio compagno mi tradisce io lo accoglo a braccia aperte. sei stupiderrimo se pensi questo.
io ho detto e scritto che: se vuoi arrivare a tradirmi vuol dire che c''e un problema tra di noi, oppure no, forse e' solo attrazione ...quello che e'.
vorrei saperlo prima...prima di che? non lo sprima di doverlo scopreire io...priuma di rendermi conto che non hai nemmeno avuto le palle per essere sincero e dirmi cosa stava succedendo tra noi, no tra voi due che checazzomenefregaame...
prima di rendermi conto che ti ho datto tutto , ttutta la fiducia del mondo, tutta la liberta del mondo e tu l hai presa e buttata nel secchio e ci hai pisciato dentro....
vorrei che se ci fosse un problema che ti sta spingendo tra le braccia di un altra tu me lo dicessi, anche se volesse dire: voglio andarae avanti con questa cosa, voglio viverla, fino in fondo (nel senso di relazione proprio)....
io ti amo, vai e vivitela...ma io non saro' li...ma senza rancore....perche che cazzo di altri potevi fare? ti sei innamorato? succede...hai fatto bene a dirmelo, cosi io sapendo, posso scegliere...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ok... uomo avvisato mezzo salvato... e l'altra metà? :smile:
> 
> Voglio dire, nella teoria siamo d'accordo: se prendo una sbandata per un'altra te lo dico, sono sincero, ti rendo partecipe del mio mancamento, ma se poi nella pratica non ci riesco? Se penso di farlo, ma tergiverso per paura, perché magari mi sono reso conto che ho fatto una cazzata, o perché sono confuso... insomma... se se ne parla anche dopo? Se c'è la volontà di salvare, naturalmente...
> 
> :smile:


si salva tutto assolutamente, se c'e' volonta e ssincerita....non che a me dici salviamo tutto e poi di anscosto ti vedi con l altra....
se sei confuso un motivo ci sara' e ne parliamo...e se parlandone viene fuori che semplicemente il nostro tempo e' finito....basta, ciao ti amo buona vita mi mancherai...
poi muori dentro 
ma senza rancore e senza odio, augurandigli tutto il bene e l amore del modno


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non hai capito nulla, perche non vedi al di la del tuo naso.
> non ho mai scritto: se il mio compagno mi tradisce io lo accoglo a braccia aperte. sei stupiderrimo se pensi questo.
> io ho detto e scritto che: se vuoi arrivare a tradirmi vuol dire che c''e un problema tra di noi, oppure no, forse e' solo attrazione ...quello che e'.
> vorrei saperlo prima...prima di che? non lo sprima di doverlo scopreire io...priuma di rendermi conto che non hai nemmeno avuto le palle per essere sincero e dirmi cosa stava succedendo tra noi, no tra voi due che checazzomenefregaame...
> ...


No, un cazzo di niente. Tu hai scritto più volte che può fare quello che vuole e tu no, che ti impegni a non tradirlo comunque. Basta che te lo dica prima. Vaffanculo dai, porca puttana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Capirai.
> 
> Ma non è che tenta di aggirarti perché in realtà lo stimoli parecchio. Se è veramente il tipo testosteronico che vuole far credere di essere è probabile che c'ha lo stimolo facile. Come archeologo ce lo vedo.


ma no. Davvero, non lo credo affatto. E' davvero solo animato da buone intenzioni. Le quali buone intenzioni, si dice...


----------



## JON (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no. *Davvero, non lo credo affatto*. E' davvero solo animato da buone intenzioni. Le quali buone intenzioni, si dice...


Ecco brava, continua a fare la disinteressata.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, un cazzo di niente. Tu hai scritto più volte che può fare quello che vuole e tu no, che ti impegni a non tradirlo comunque. Basta che te lo dica prima. Vaffanculo dai, porca puttana.


ma vaffanculo tu. certo che io non posso ma non e' che non posso perche me lo dice lui....se io domani incontro p[incopallino e ci voglio scopare me ne innamoro, vado dal mio compagno e glielo dico senza l possibilita di rendenzione....
cioe' glielo dico e li finisce la storia....punto...senza capire parlare...e' fatto cosi, am che ti devo dire....
ma io faccio sempre quel che voglio....
ma quello che non ti entra in testa a te e' che io amo quest uomo e che lui mi neghi certe liberta o meno mi e' assolutamente indifferente perche tanto a me non interessano altre perosne....potrebbe succedere? quandoi succedera mi porro il problema...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo tu. certo che io non posso ma non e' che non posso perche me lo dice lui....se io domani incontro p[incopallino e ci voglio scopare me ne innamoro, vado dal mio compagno e glielo dico senza l possibilita di rendenzione....
> cioe' glielo dico e li finisce la storia....punto...senza capire parlare...e' fatto cosi, am che ti devo dire....
> ma io faccio sempre quel che voglio....
> ma quello che non ti entra in testa a te e' che io amo quest uomo e che lui mi neghi certe liberta o meno mi e' assolutamente indifferente perche tanto a me non interessano altre perosne....potrebbe succedere? quandoi succedera mi porro il problema...


Ma infatti la cosa spassosa è che non puoi proprio perchè NON te lo dice lui. Cioè, dai a lui una libertà che a te stessa neghi, da perfetta zerbina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa spassosa è che non puoi proprio perchè NON te lo dice lui. Cioè, dai a lui una libertà che a te stessa neghi, da perfetta zerbina.


ma tu stamattina stai litigando ovunque con chiunque e qualunquemente?


----------



## Diletta (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa spassosa è che non puoi proprio perchè NON te lo dice lui. Cioè, dai a lui una libertà che a te stessa neghi, da perfetta zerbina.




ma non se la nega affatto, è solo che non le interessa.
E' proprio diversa come cosa...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Con le ultime precisazioni di Massimo Decimo Meridio, impegnato in una dura battaglia per sedare le popolazioni barbare in rivolta sul fronte occidentale del suo matrimonio, direi che le cose cambiano di molto.
Perché se esistono dei precedenti e una storia interrotta per un tradimento subito allora tutto è diverso e assume dei connotati diversi. Isomma..la prima volta può valere la condizionale. Ma se uno è recidivo allora è difficile concederti ancor auna volta le attenuanti.
Ad ogni modo è una brutta storia del cazzo, come ha scritto il tuba  Sorrido ironicamente quando leggo di qualcuno che ti sbatterebbe fuori di casa, come se interrompere un matrimonio con in mezzo una bimba di 6 mesi sia uguale a mettere fuori dalla porta il gatto.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa spassosa è che non puoi proprio perchè NON te lo dice lui. Cioè, dai a lui una libertà che a te stessa neghi, da perfetta zerbina.


ma quanto sei povero ....davvero...
cmq, va bene con te si arriva al punto e capo, solo quando ti si da ragione...hai ragione, sono una zerbina con la merda nel cervello e la cazzate che escono dalla bocca, tanto per riprendere alcune citazioni tue e non.
immagino sia molto piu saggio invece fare le cose di nascosto...mi sembra giusto, si.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu stamattina stai litigando ovunque con chiunque e qualunquemente?


Solo stamattina?  
Diciamo che lo vedo bene. Mi preoccuperei se non litigasse :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma non se la nega affatto, è solo che non le interessa.
> E' proprio diversa come cosa...


Ma tu gli pagheresti le PUTTANE a tuo marito, di che cazzo parli? Ou.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con le ultime precisazioni di Massimo Decimo Meridio, impegnato in una dura battaglia per sedare le popolazioni barbare in rivolta sul fronte occidentale del suo matrimonio, direi che le cose cambiano di molto.
> Perché se esistono dei precedenti e una storia interrotta per un tradimento subito allora tutto è diverso e assume dei connotati diversi. Isomma..la prima volta può valere la condizionale. Ma se uno è recidivo allora è difficile concederti ancor auna volta le attenuanti.
> Ad ogni modo è una brutta storia del cazzo, come ha scritto il tuba  Sorrido ironicamente quando leggo di qualcuno che ti sbatterebbe fuori di casa, come se interrompere un matrimonio con in mezzo una bimba di 6 mesi sia uguale a mettere fuori dalla porta il gatto.
> 
> Buscopann


io parlavo per me buscoipann, e come sai non ho fiogli..per cui...


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con le ultime precisazioni di Massimo Decimo Meridio, impegnato in una dura battaglia per sedare le popolazioni barbare in rivolta sul fronte occidentale del suo matrimonio, direi che le cose cambiano di molto.
> Perché se esistono dei precedenti e una storia interrotta per un tradimento subito allora tutto è diverso e assume dei connotati diversi. Isomma..la prima volta può valere la condizionale. Ma se uno è recidivo allora è difficile concederti ancor auna volta le attenuanti.
> Ad ogni modo è una brutta storia del cazzo, come ha scritto il tuba  Sorrido ironicamente quando leggo di qualcuno che ti sbatterebbe fuori di casa, *come se interrompere un matrimonio con in mezzo una bimba di 6 mesi sia uguale a mettere fuori dalla porta il gatto.*
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io parlavo per me buscoipann, e come sai non ho fiogli..per cui...


Ecco..ma qui si sta parlando della situazione di chi chiede aiuto.
Non puoi paragonare la tua situazione a quella di un tizio sposato, con una bimba di 6 mesi. In quel caso voglio vedere in quanti si affretterebbero a fare le valigie..

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo stamattina?
> Diciamo che lo vedo bene. Mi preoccuperei se non litigasse :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


miii ma stamattina ha più fronti aperti lui della Germania nel '43. Sarà stremato ad arrivare a sera.

Occhio al fronte russo, eh? quello frega sempre tutti.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con le ultime precisazioni di Massimo Decimo Meridio, impegnato in una dura battaglia per sedare le popolazioni barbare in rivolta sul fronte occidentale del suo matrimonio, direi che le cose cambiano di molto.
> Perché se esistono dei precedenti e una storia interrotta per un tradimento subito allora tutto è diverso e assume dei connotati diversi. Isomma..la prima volta può valere la condizionale. Ma se uno è recidivo allora è difficile concederti ancor auna volta le attenuanti.
> Ad ogni modo è una brutta storia del cazzo, come ha scritto il tuba  *Sorrido ironicamente quando leggo di qualcuno che ti sbatterebbe fuori di casa, come se interrompere un matrimonio con in mezzo una bimba di 6 mesi sia uguale a mettere fuori dalla porta il gatto.*
> 
> Buscopann


Per fortuna non sono l'unica a sorridere. A parte il gatto, beninteso.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..ma qui si sta parlando della situazione di chi chiede aiuto.
> Non puoi paragonare la tua situazione a quella di un tizio sposato, con una bimba di 6 mesi. In quel caso voglio vedere in quanti si affretterebbero a fare le valigie..
> 
> Buscopann



bene allora esco da thread perche non sono sposata e non ho figli....


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bene allora esco da thread perche non sono sposata e non ho figli....


Assolutamente no.
Perché sei un utente che leggo molto volentieri e altri fanno lo stesso. Però devi capire che non si può avere le stesse reazioni quando si ha una famiglia con cui fare i conti. Nel tuo caso puoi anche avere ragione, ma alla fine a parte un fidanzato tu cosa perdi?
Se avessi una famiglia invece capiresti che ci sono implicazioni, anche economiche, che spesso ti fanno ingoiare più di un rospo prima di mettere qualcuno alla porta. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miii ma stamattina ha più fronti aperti lui della Germania nel '43. Sarà stremato ad arrivare a sera.
> 
> Occhio al fronte russo, eh? quello frega sempre tutti.


Col Generale Inverno non te la porti mica da casa


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Perché sei un'utente che leggo molto volentieri e altri fanno lo stesso. Però devi capire che non si può avere le stesse reazioni quando una famiglia. Nel tuo caso puoi anche avere ragione, ma alla fine a parte un fidanzato tu cosa perdi?
> Se avessi una famiglia invece capiresti che ci sono implicazioni, anche economiche, che spesso ti fanno ingoiare più di un rospo prima di mettere qualcuno alla porta.
> 
> Buscopann


io non ho fatto paragoni, ho scritto quello che fare io nelle MIE circostanze ....non quello che farei IO nelle SUE circostanze e l ho sacritto senza quotare nessuno e senza dare suggerimenti o consigli...era cosi, per dirlo....


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bene allora esco da thread perche non sono sposata e non ho figli....


Perché Miss vuoi uscire? Non sentirti offesa, e partecipa dando il tuo contributo e il tuo pensiero.
Sono preziosi proprio perché 'diversi'.:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho fatto paragoni, ho scritto quello che fare io nelle MIE circostanze ....non quello che farei IO nelle SUE circostanze e l ho sacritto senza quotare nessuno e senza dare suggerimenti o consigli...*era cosi, per dirlo*....


...   ... 
Non pensare di potertela cavare così. :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho fatto paragoni, ho scritto quello che fare io nelle MIE circostanze ....non quello che farei IO nelle SUE circostanze e l ho sacritto senza quotare nessuno e senza dare suggerimenti o consigli...era cosi, per dirlo....


Io, per quello che conta, lo avevo capito...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Col Generale Inverno non te la porti mica da casa


Ma..in verità il folle l'avrebbe anche portata a casa se avesse deciso di non impantanarsi a Stalingrado per vincere la sua guerra personale con l'altro pazzo.
Meno male che alla lunga i matti perdono anche la lucidità. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Io, per quello che conta, lo avevo capito...


Eh..ma qui siamo tremendi. Non ne lasciamo andare una che sia una :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con le ultime precisazioni di Massimo Decimo Meridio, impegnato in una dura battaglia per sedare le popolazioni barbare in rivolta sul fronte occidentale del suo matrimonio, direi che le cose cambiano di molto.
> Perché se esistono dei precedenti e una storia interrotta per un tradimento subito allora tutto è diverso e assume dei connotati diversi. Isomma..la prima volta può valere la condizionale. Ma se uno è recidivo allora è difficile concederti ancor auna volta le attenuanti.
> Ad ogni modo è una brutta storia del cazzo, come ha scritto il tuba  Sorrido ironicamente quando leggo di qualcuno che ti sbatterebbe fuori di casa, come se interrompere un matrimonio con in mezzo una bimba di 6 mesi sia uguale a mettere fuori dalla porta il gatto.
> 
> Buscopann


Dita tra n'antri
La minestra riscaldà mai sta bona...

Ma come si fa a torse indrio na donna di cui ci siamo liberati?

Per poi lamentarsi del fatto che lei è come prima?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Luglio 2014)

Prendi il cellulare di tua moglie, fatti una foto al tuo membro in mano glielo mandi e gli scrivi "...vuoi anche questo?..."
E vedi che succede. Stai sicuro che qualcosa succede e hai pure un sacco di risposte!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Prendi il cellulare di tua moglie, fatti una foto al tuo membro in mano glielo mandi e gli scrivi "...vuoi anche questo?..."
> E vedi che succede. Stai sicuro che qualcosa succede e hai pure un sacco di risposte!


come fa a mandarglielo alla moglie se sta facendo la foto dal cellulare di essa?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Luglio 2014)

Al presunto spasimante....non a Lei!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Al presunto spasimante....non a Lei!:rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2014)

Allora io torno a farvi ridere di nuovo e ripeto che non c'è soluzione possibile nella situazione di massimomeridio, se non quella di mettere paura a sua moglie. Non ho detto che debba mandarla al gattile, ma da sua madre (di lei), se ce l'ha. 
Se si vuole essere rispettati, occorre agire facendosi rispettare. Non vedo alternativa.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora io torno a farvi ridere di nuovo e ripeto che non c'è soluzione possibile nella situazione di massimomeridio, se non quella di mettere paura a sua moglie. Non ho detto che debba mandarla al gattile, ma da sua madre (di lei), se ce l'ha.
> Se si vuole essere rispettati, occorre agire facendosi rispettare. Non vedo alternativa.


In effetti quoto.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Prendi il cellulare di tua moglie, fatti una foto al tuo membro in mano glielo mandi e gli scrivi "...vuoi anche questo?..."
> E vedi che succede. Stai sicuro che qualcosa succede e hai pure un sacco di risposte!


Ma...straquoto!!! Un bel primo piano bello dritto....:up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ora la domanda la giro a voi: sono uno stronzo se non riesco a credere alla spiegazione delle date sbagliate?


Non lo sei e fossi in te non mi fiderei nel modo più assoluto.
I messaggi tipo "faresti di nuovo l'amore con me" e "Si, certo", potrebbero riferirsi a tempi molto più recenti.

Quando poi, io non vedo proprio il collegamento tra la routine/post-parto/autostima/etc (soprattutto l'autostima) col ricevere la foto del pene di un ex...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora io torno a farvi ridere di nuovo e ripeto che non c'è soluzione possibile nella situazione di massimomeridio, se non quella di mettere paura a sua moglie. Non ho detto che debba mandarla al gattile, ma da sua madre (di lei), se ce l'ha.
> Se si vuole essere rispettati, occorre agire facendosi rispettare. Non vedo alternativa.


E' singolare però che chi non ha figli sia per la soluzione drastica. Bisognerebbe aprire un thread a parte. Nel senso che con i figli determinate cose assumono un valore "leggermente" diverso.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' singolare però che chi non ha figli sia per la soluzione drastica. Bisognerebbe aprire un thread a parte. Nel senso che con i figli determinate cose assumono un valore "leggermente" diverso.
> 
> Buscopann


Un bambino di sei mesi non capisce ancora una fava. E mica i suoi smettono di essere genitori!! Ohi, ho detto "da sua madre", benedetta pupazzola.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un bambino di sei mesi non capisce ancora una fava. E mica i suoi smettono di essere genitori!! Ohi, ho detto "da sua madre", benedetta pupazzola.


In realtà la questione non è il livello di comprensione del bimbo. Ma quello che rappresenta in termini di impegno, energie e responsabilità un bimbo di quella età.  Senza tenere poi conto che allontanare la madre significa allontanare da me anche mio figlio e tutto il suo percorso di crescita. 
In genere chi non ha figli queste cose non le prende in considerazione perché non le vive  Ma un figlio ti rivoluziona la testa e l'anima. 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà la questione non è il livello di comprensione del bimbo. Ma quello che rappresenta in termini di impegno, energie e responsabilità un bimbo di quella età.  Senza tenere poi conto che allontanare la madre significa allontanare da me anche mio figlio e tutto il suo percorso di crescita.
> In genere chi non ha figli queste cose non le prende in considerazione perché non le vive  Ma un figlio ti rivoluziona la testa e l'anima.
> 
> Buscopann


:up:

Solo se ti ci ritrovi puoi capire.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Solo se ti ci ritrovi puoi capire.


Penso proprio sia così.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2014)

*Che dio me ne scampi!*

[video=youtube;OkDnDK8dEP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkDnDK8dEP8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube;E3UhVEOz034]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3UhVEOz034[/video]


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà la questione non è il livello di comprensione del bimbo. Ma quello che rappresenta in termini di impegno, energie e responsabilità un bimbo di quella età.  Senza tenere poi conto che allontanare la madre significa allontanare da me anche mio figlio e tutto il suo percorso di crescita.
> In genere chi non ha figli queste cose non le prende in considerazione perché non le vive  *Ma un figlio ti rivoluziona la testa e l'anima. *
> 
> Buscopann


Direi proprio di si, visto che la madre sembra aver bisogno della foto del pene di un ex, per questa rivoluzione...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si, visto che la madre sembra aver bisogno della foto del pene di un ex, per questa rivoluzione...


Brava:up:.
Insomma, secondo me l'episodio è grave, molto grave. Se decide di passarci sopra, massimomeridio per il fatto che è. anche padre, si candida a fare lo zerbino di sua moglie. Se certe cose vengono passate in cavalleria, il messaggio ultimo e decisivo che si dà è: potrai fare sempre quello che vuoi.
Certo, può aggiungere la postilla: "la prossima volta stai più attenta e vedi di nasconderlo meglio".


----------



## Higgins (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei solo preoccupato.
> A lasciare che tua moglie si trascuri per il fatto che non la aiuti un po' in casa: ecco dove eventualmente saresti uno STRONZO.



Io questa retorica che una donna tradisce perché è trascurata e l'uomo è stronzo perché la trascura la trovo di un'ipocrisia fotonica.
Il mondo andrà meglio quando la gente sarà capace di assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza scaricarle agli altri


----------



## Higgins (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente c'è poca da fraintendere. Poi quello che ha intenzione di fare è un altro paio di maniche, ma ripeto c'è poco da dare per incerto.


Ma infatti! Ma di che stiamo parlando? è evidente che l'ha tradito


----------



## Higgins (19 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava:up:.
> Insomma, secondo me l'episodio è grave, molto grave. Se decide di passarci sopra, massimomeridio per il fatto che è. anche padre, si candida a fare lo zerbino di sua moglie. Se certe cose vengono passate in cavalleria, il messaggio ultimo e decisivo che si dà è: potrai fare sempre quello che vuoi.
> Certo, può aggiungere la postilla: "la prossima volta stai più attenta e vedi di nasconderlo meglio".


Verde mio


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io questa retorica che una donna tradisce perché è trascurata e l'uomo è stronzo perché la trascura la trovo di un'ipocrisia fotonica.
> Il mondo andrà meglio quando la gente sarà capace di assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza scaricarle agli altri


Straquoto


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io questa retorica che una donna tradisce perché è trascurata e l'uomo è stronzo perché la trascura la trovo di un'ipocrisia fotonica.
> Il mondo andrà meglio quando la gente sarà capace di assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza scaricarle agli altri



Ciao 

quoto ...
certo, che è ipocrisia! Se non persino di più. 
Sempre detto, sono due cose distinte le difficoltà che possono sorgere in una coppia e il tradimento. 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io questa retorica che una donna tradisce perché è trascurata e l'uomo è stronzo perché la trascura la trovo di un'ipocrisia fotonica.
> Il mondo andrà meglio quando la gente sarà capace di assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza scaricarle agli altri


Quello che hai scritto è una grande verità, ma anche una grande banalità.
Non è l'essere trascurati o il trascurare la causa decisiva di un tradimento. Ma è comunque una componente che spesso non può essere ignorata. Altrimenti siamo sempre qui a dirci che il tradito è un poveretto e il traditore è uno stronzo. Chiudiamo il Forum e andiamo in pace. Che cazzo lo teniamo aperto a fare?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava:up:.
> Insomma, secondo me l'episodio è grave, molto grave. Se decide di passarci sopra, massimomeridio per il fatto che è. anche padre, si candida a fare lo zerbino di sua moglie. Se certe cose vengono passate in cavalleria, il messaggio ultimo e decisivo che si dà è: potrai fare sempre quello che vuoi.
> Certo, può aggiungere la postilla: "la prossima volta stai più attenta e vedi di nasconderlo meglio".


Non è vero. Non si tratta di non dare peso all'episodio. Ma di far capire determinate cose. Loro devono fare chiarezza tra loro e se ci sono le condizioni ripartire. Mandare la moglie dalla mamma (e con lei anche la bimba, ergo la figlia di lui, di 6 mesi) è un atteggiamento impulsivo e per nulla costruttivo.
Io agirei così, ma mettendo bene le cose in chiaro: "sono anche disposto a passarci sopra questa volta. Ma per la prossima non garantisco assolutamente". Ovviamente se ci sono le condizioni per andare avanti. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà la questione non è il livello di comprensione del bimbo. Ma quello che rappresenta in termini di impegno, energie e responsabilità un bimbo di quella età.  Senza tenere poi conto che allontanare la madre significa allontanare da me anche mio figlio e tutto il suo percorso di crescita.
> In genere chi non ha figli queste cose non le prende in considerazione perché non le vive  Ma un figlio ti rivoluziona la testa e l'anima.
> 
> Buscopann


Un rosso per questo thread. A chi stanno sulle balle i figli? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Trinità (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è una grande verità, ma anche una grande banalità.
> Non è l'essere trascurati o il trascurare la causa decisiva di un tradimento. Ma è comunque una componente che spesso non può essere ignorata. Altrimenti siamo sempre qui a dirci che il tradito è un poveretto e il traditore è uno stronzo. Chiudiamo il Forum e andiamo in pace. Che cazzo lo teniamo aperto a fare?
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè allora non ci si chiede" Perchè mi sono lasciato trascurare?" 
E' più facile dire mi sentivo una ruota di scorta.
Non ci sono cause decisive, a volte manca il coraggio........


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Perchè allora non ci si chiede" Perchè mi sono lasciato trascurare?"
> E' più facile dire mi sentivo una ruota di scorta.
> Non ci sono cause decisive, a volte manca il coraggio........


In molte cose della vita manca il coraggio. Il semplice atto del tradire a volte è una vigliaccata, perché ci si rifugia in quello che fa più comodo anziché affrontare di petto una situazione che sta precipitando.
Se fossimo tutti supereroi, con grandi valori e pronti a tutto pur di difenderli, non saremmo di certo gli esseri imperfetti che tutti quanti siamo. Ma guai a dirlo perché siamo spesso così spietati verso gli altri e così indulgenti verso noi stessi...

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molte cose della vita manca il coraggio. Il semplice atto del tradire a volte è una vigliaccata, perché ci si rifugia in quello che fa più comodo anziché affrontare di petto una situazione che sta precipitando.
> Se fossimo tutti supereroi, con grandi valori e pronti a tutto pur di difenderli, non saremmo di certo gli esseri imperfetti che tutti quanti siamo. Ma guai a dirlo perché siamo spesso così spietati verso gli altri e così indulgenti verso noi stessi...
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto.
Tu sei indulgente o spietato con te stesso?
Io molto spietata


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Tu sei indulgente o spietato con te stesso?
> Io molto spietata


Io so di essere molto indulgente con me stesso. Come la maggior parte della gente. Ma so anche che se mi guardassi da fuori, per molte cose che faccio sarei spietatissimo.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Tu sei indulgente o spietato con te stesso?
> Io molto spietata


La mia psico una volta mi ha detto che un po' di indulgenza verso me stessa sarebbe stata utile...


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> La mia psico una volta mi ha detto che un po' di indulgenza verso me stessa sarebbe stata utile...


L'errore mio è di esser indulgente verso gli altri e spietata verso me stessa... un disastro insomma


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> L'errore mio è di esser indulgente verso gli altri e spietata verso me stessa... un disastro insomma


Ciao scarry, bello questo tuo nuovo avatar.


----------



## Trinità (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molte cose della vita manca il coraggio. Il semplice atto del tradire a volte è una vigliaccata, perché ci si rifugia in quello che fa più comodo anziché affrontare di petto una situazione che sta precipitando.
> Se fossimo tutti supereroi, con grandi valori e pronti a tutto pur di difenderli, non saremmo di certo gli esseri imperfetti che tutti quanti siamo. Ma guai a dirlo perché siamo spesso così spietati verso gli altri e così indulgenti verso noi stessi...
> 
> Buscopann


E' vero, quindi sono d'accordo con quello che dici.
Ma non è forse vero che quello che sembra un attacco per Te , ai miei occhi può sembrare una difesa?
Certi comportamenti definiti vigliacchi potrebbero sembrare tali al momento ma dubito che li definiresti 
così se il risultato ottenuto fosse una sorpresa.....
Le storie vanno lette fino alla fine e poi alla luce del finale rileggere tutti i comportamenti.
Vedi se ALI' avesse affrontato FOREMAN di petto non avrebbe mai vinto....
Ha mancato di coraggio?


----------



## Higgins (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è una grande verità, ma anche una grande banalità.
> Non è l'essere trascurati o il trascurare la causa decisiva di un tradimento. Ma è comunque una componente che spesso non può essere ignorata. Altrimenti siamo sempre qui a dirci che il tradito è un poveretto e il traditore è uno stronzo. Chiudiamo il Forum e andiamo in pace. Che cazzo lo teniamo aperto a fare?
> 
> Buscopann


Attenzione a non fare confusione tra le cause e le giustificazione. Tra motivi e responsabilità. 
l'essere trascurati può essere la causa scatenante è vero, ma non può mai diventare una assenza di responsabilità. 
bisogna avere  il coraggio di dire: sto facendo una cosa sbagliata,  una bastardata. Se lo merita per 1000 motivi ma sono sempre io che decido.

Ce l'ha insegnato anche Vasco "lasciate che succeda e dite non è colpa mia"


----------



## Divì (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io questa retorica che una donna tradisce perché è trascurata e l'uomo è stronzo perché la trascura la trovo di un'ipocrisia fotonica.
> Il mondo andrà meglio quando la gente sarà capace di assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza scaricarle agli altri


Il verde e' mio.

Pouf pouf a leggere tutto.....


----------



## Trinità (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Attenzione a non fare confusione tra le cause e le giustificazione. Tra motivi e responsabilità.
> l'essere trascurati può essere la causa scatenante è vero, ma non può mai diventare una assenza di responsabilità.
> bisogna avere  il coraggio di dire: sto facendo una cosa sbagliata,  una bastardata. Se lo merita per 1000 motivi ma sono sempre io che decido.
> 
> Ce l'ha insegnato anche Vasco "lasciate che succeda e dite non è colpa mia"


:up::up::up::up:!!!!!!!


----------



## Divì (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è vero. Non si tratta di non dare peso all'episodio. Ma di far capire determinate cose. Loro devono fare chiarezza tra loro e se ci sono le condizioni ripartire. Mandare la moglie dalla mamma (e con lei anche la bimba, ergo la figlia di lui, di 6 mesi) è un atteggiamento impulsivo e per nulla costruttivo.
> Io agirei così, ma mettendo bene le cose in chiaro: "sono anche disposto a passarci sopra questa volta. Ma per la prossima non garantisco assolutamente". Ovviamente se ci sono le condizioni per andare avanti.
> 
> Buscopann


Scusa Busco. A me pare che la fase"passarci sopra per questa volta" sia stata superata.
Lei lo ha gia' tradito e su questo e' naufragato in passato il loro rapporto.

Scusate la crudezza ma se il nostro amico (cui rivolgo um pensiero di vera solidarieta' umana, soprattutto alla luce delle sue precisazioni) non ha ravveduto le condizioni per andare avanti una prima volta, fatico ad intravvedere una risoluzione positiva della faccenda.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Attenzione a non fare confusione tra le cause e le giustificazione. Tra motivi e responsabilità.
> l'essere trascurati può essere la causa scatenante è vero, ma non può mai diventare una assenza di responsabilità.
> bisogna avere  il coraggio di dire: sto facendo una cosa sbagliata,  una bastardata. Se lo merita per 1000 motivi ma sono sempre io che decido.
> 
> Ce l'ha insegnato anche Vasco "lasciate che succeda e dite non è colpa mia"


Ma guarda che nessuno nega le responsabilità, traditori compresi.
Ma non si può neppure negare quello che anche tu confermi e cioè che se non ci fossero le cause scatenanti, il problema delle responsabilità verrebbe meno perché il tradimento sarebbe cosa rara.
Chi tradisce e afferma che non ha colpe è solo un ipocrita. Ma chi ha mai detto il contrario?
Altrimenti mettiamoci pure a scrivere che non esistono più le mezze stagioni o che si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Scusa Busco. A me pare che la fase"passarci sopra per questa volta" sia stata superata.
> Lei lo ha gia' tradito e su questo e' naufragato in passato il loro rapporto.
> 
> Scusate la crudezza ma se il nostro amico (cui rivolgo um pensiero di vera solidarieta' umana, soprattutto alla luce delle sue precisazioni) non ha ravveduto le condizioni per andare avanti una prima volta, fatico ad intravvedere una risoluzione positiva della faccenda.


Quello che lui ha precisato dopo (con molto ritardo), cambia di parecchio le cose. Perché se c'è un precedente allora la questione si complica. In questo caso è chiaro che il piatto della bilancia comincia a pendere da un'altra parte. Ma questo prima lui non l'aveva specificato e si ragionava sul singolo episodio di Whatsup.
Cosa farei io nella sua situazione con una moglie recidiva? Sinceramente non lo so. Difficilmente la manderei da sua madre con mia figlia di 6 mesi. Però è chiaro che ricostruire il rapporto sarebbe estremamente più difficile in questo caso. Forse quasi impossibile. Ma qualsiasi decisione cercherei di prenderla in maniera lucida e non sulla spinta emotiva di quello che è successo.

Buscopann

PS. Senza tenere conto di una cosa: se lei non se ne va spontaneamente io non la posso cacciare di casa. Anzi, per la legge sarei io padre a dovermene andare consegnando pure le chiavi di casa a mia moglie. A uno dei miei zii è successa proprio questa cosa.


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Attenzione a non fare confusione tra le cause e le giustificazione. Tra motivi e responsabilità.
> l'essere trascurati può essere la causa scatenante è vero, ma non può mai diventare una assenza di responsabilità.
> bisogna avere  il coraggio di dire: sto facendo una cosa sbagliata,  una bastardata. Se lo merita per 1000 motivi ma sono sempre io che decido.
> 
> Ce l'ha insegnato anche Vasco "lasciate che succeda e dite non è colpa mia"


Ristraquoto e aggiungo che quando accade il contrario non c'è la stessa comprensione. Quindi sostenere che una donna trascurata sia legittimata a tradire è una osservazione sessista. 

Personalmente non sono comunque d'accordo. Se si è trascurati va affrontata la questione all'interno della coppia, non si vanno a cercare cazzi o fighe altrove. 

Poteva dire: mi sento trascurata, o affrontiamo la cosa o trovo il rimedio per conto mio.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (21 Luglio 2014)

Per la cronaca: non la trascuravo.
Comunque il suo atteggiamento negli ultimi giorni è del tipo "non devo dimostrare niente, ti ho giurato su nostra figlia che quei messaggi sono di 2 anni fa, se ho perso la tua fiducia mi dispiace ma non so cosa farci, vedi tu se vuoi metterci una pietra sopra"...
E, mi spiace deludere quelli che "ma perchè ti fissi sulle date?", ma io potrei valutare di mettere una pietra sopra alla "sostanza" dei messaggi, ma proprio non ci riesco a farlo nei confronti di una menzogna così palese.
Poi però prendo in braccio mia figlia e la guardo addormentarsi mentre mi tiene la mano e le cose diventano un filo più complicate.
Ma la convivenza con mia moglie in questi giorni è a dir poco glaciale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Per la cronaca: non la trascuravo.
> Comunque il suo atteggiamento negli ultimi giorni è del tipo "non devo dimostrare niente, ti ho giurato su nostra figlia che quei messaggi sono di 2 anni fa, se ho perso la tua fiducia mi dispiace ma non so cosa farci, vedi tu se vuoi metterci una pietra sopra"...
> E, mi spiace deludere quelli che "ma perchè ti fissi sulle date?", ma io potrei valutare di mettere una pietra sopra alla "sostanza" dei messaggi, ma proprio non ci riesco a farlo nei confronti di una menzogna così palese.
> Poi però prendo in braccio mia figlia e la guardo addormentarsi mentre mi tiene la mano e le cose diventano un filo più complicate.
> Ma la convivenza con mia moglie in questi giorni è a dir poco glaciale...


Capisco. Forza.


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Per la cronaca: non la trascuravo.
> Comunque il suo atteggiamento negli ultimi giorni è del tipo "non devo dimostrare niente, ti ho giurato su nostra figlia che quei messaggi sono di 2 anni fa, se ho perso la tua fiducia mi dispiace ma non so cosa farci, vedi tu se vuoi metterci una pietra sopra"...
> E, mi spiace deludere quelli che "ma perchè ti fissi sulle date?", ma io potrei valutare di mettere una pietra sopra alla "sostanza" dei messaggi, ma proprio non ci riesco a farlo nei confronti di una menzogna così palese.
> Poi però prendo in braccio mia figlia e la guardo addormentarsi mentre mi tiene la mano e le cose diventano un filo più complicate.
> Ma la convivenza con mia moglie in questi giorni è a dir poco glaciale...


Mi dispiace.Se capita diglielo che peggio ancora del tradimento e la menzogna che continua dopo averlo scoperto, se quello che sognava era quello di continuare la sua vita con un uomo che la considera bugiarda e che ogni giorno che passerà perdere sempre un pezzetto di stima nei suoi confronti fino a perderla tutta.Se quello che vuole è rendere un uomo rassegnato e ferito per tutta la vita....è brutto lo so e ci vuole forza per dire tutto questo.oppure tieniti tua figlia in braccio, guardatela e pensa che quella bimba si merita qualsiasi sacrificio e mettici una pietra sopra.non c'è una scelta non dolorosa in questi casi.ma qualsiasi cosa scegli
ti auguro tanta forza.:smile:


----------



## sheldon (21 Luglio 2014)

*riguardo*

all'altro messaggio, "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...",cosa invece ti ha detto?
Perchè anche se c'era scritto solo questo,che spiegazione ha dato...qui la data è certa,anche se non era la stessa persona.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (21 Luglio 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> all'altro messaggio, "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...",cosa invece ti ha detto?
> Perchè anche se c'era scritto solo questo,che spiegazione ha dato...qui la data è certa,anche se non era la stessa persona.


Che si tratta di un coglione (che io conosco, e confermo: è un coglione) che la corteggia da una vita (confermo: la corteggia da una vita).
Avendo la faccia come il culo, è abituato a fare battute sopra le righe, ma che in effetti restano solo battute.
Ma soprattutto, a differenza dell'altra conversazione, qui non c'era nulla di compromettente da parte di mia moglie, anzi: le sue risposte erano un "metterlo a posto", magari divertita e, in un certo senso, lusingata, ma comunque mantenendo le distanze.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo*

vai a fondo della questione: investiga, fai il diavolo a quattro, ma devi sapere come stanno le cose.
A parte che a me sembra già sufficientemente chiaro: altro che di due anni fa.
Devi solo sapere chi è quella seria persona che invia simili nefandezze (o lo sai, non ho letto tutto).
Non deve restare anonimo.
Poi, farai i conti anche con tua moglie...
Sono comunque allibita proprio per la foto in sé, che è di una sgradevolezza senza limiti e chi l'ha mandata sapeva che non sarebbe stata disapprovata.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Per la cronaca: non la trascuravo.
> Comunque il suo atteggiamento negli ultimi giorni è del tipo "non devo dimostrare niente, ti ho giurato su nostra figlia che quei messaggi sono di 2 anni fa, se ho perso la tua fiducia mi dispiace ma non so cosa farci, vedi tu se vuoi metterci una pietra sopra"...
> E, mi spiace deludere quelli che "ma perchè ti fissi sulle date?", ma io potrei valutare di mettere una pietra sopra alla "sostanza" dei messaggi, ma proprio non ci riesco a farlo nei confronti di una menzogna così palese.
> *Poi però prendo in braccio mia figlia e la guardo addormentarsi mentre mi tiene la mano e le cose diventano un filo più complicate.*
> Ma la convivenza con mia moglie in questi giorni è a dir poco glaciale...


In questo momento pensa soprattutto a questo.
Poi col tempo, quando le cose saranno più chiare anche nella tua testa prenderai una decisione. 

Buscopann


----------



## Higgins (21 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Che si tratta di un coglione (che io conosco, e confermo: è un coglione) che la corteggia da una vita (confermo: la corteggia da una vita).
> Avendo la faccia come il culo, è abituato a fare battute sopra le righe, ma che in effetti restano solo battute.
> Ma soprattutto, a differenza dell'altra conversazione, qui non c'era nulla di compromettente da parte di mia moglie, anzi: le sue risposte erano un "metterlo a posto", magari divertita e, in un certo senso, lusingata, ma comunque mantenendo le distanze.


In effetti questo mi sembra verosimile. Le donne hanno sempre qualcuno che le ronza intorno (con gli amici diciamo "che ci mena la zappa" :rotfl 

In ogni caso se una non vuole che le si continui a scrivere lo fa capire. Non che ci sia niente di male, però sommato magari ai fatti di cui sopra, può dare come risultato l'immagine di una persona che non è che abbia proprio la testa all'interno della coppia


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> In effetti questo mi sembra verosimile. Le donne hanno sempre qualcuno che le ronza intorno (con gli amici diciamo "che ci mena la zappa" :rotfl
> 
> In ogni caso se una non vuole che le si continui a scrivere lo fa capire. Non che ci sia niente di male, però sommato magari ai fatti di cui sopra, può dare come risultato l'immagine di una persona che non è che abbia proprio la testa all'interno della coppia



In poche parole una civettuola, che ti fa credere e ti illude per poi negarsi.
Una che la promette, ma non la dà, spero per il marito, anche se i fatti precedenti lo hanno smentito...
E comunque, una neomamma dovrebbe gioire del suo bimbo e non avere altro per la testa.


----------



## Higgins (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> In poche parole una civettuola, che ti fa credere e ti illude per poi negarsi.
> Una che la promette, ma non la dà, spero per il marito, anche se i fatti precedenti lo hanno smentito...
> *E comunque, una neomamma dovrebbe gioire del suo bimbo e non avere altro per la testa.*


Approvissimo :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> vai a fondo della questione: investiga, fai il diavolo a quattro, ma devi sapere come stanno le cose.
> A parte che a me sembra già sufficientemente chiaro: altro che di due anni fa.
> Devi solo sapere chi è quella seria persona che invia simili nefandezze (o lo sai, non ho letto tutto).
> Non deve restare anonimo.
> ...


Diletta, mortacci tua, ma cosa pensi che si dicano due che hanno la fregola, cantano forse l'amor cortese? Ma hai una qualche esperienza fuori dal matrimonio con quel volpone di tuo marito, al quale pagheresti le puttane?


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta, mortacci tua, ma cosa pensi che si dicano due che hanno la fregola, cantano forse l'amor cortese? Ma hai una qualche esperienza fuori dal matrimonio con quel volpone di tuo marito, al quale pagheresti le puttane?



Ma qui non è questione di dirsi cose, è questione di pisello turgido!!
A me non è mai capitato di ricevere una foto simile, e meno male visto che la trovo una cosa davvero da porconi.
Diciamolo dai che non è una cosa "fine", da personcine educate!


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> In poche parole una civettuola, che ti fa credere e ti illude per poi negarsi.
> Una che la promette, ma non la dà, spero per il marito, anche se i fatti precedenti lo hanno smentito...
> *E comunque, una neomamma dovrebbe gioire del suo bimbo e non avere altro per la testa*.


In realtà esiste anche qualcosa che si chiama depressione post-partum.. Che ti porta anche a ucciderli i figli..

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui non è questione di dirsi cose, è questione di pisello turgido!!
> A me non è mai capitato di ricevere una foto simile, e meno male visto che la trovo una cosa davvero da porconi.
> Diciamolo dai che non è una cosa "fine", da personcine educate!


Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui non è questione di dirsi cose, è questione di pisello turgido!!
> A me non è mai capitato di ricevere una foto simile, e meno male visto che la trovo una cosa davvero da porconi.
> *Diciamolo dai che non è una cosa "fine", da personcine educate*!


Ma perché? Scopare è cosa fine da personcine educate?

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo.


anche tu. Mica posso schiantarmi dal ridere adesso.
@Diletta, tu non c'entri, o meglio c'entri pure tu ma non te la prendere.
Voi due, solo quando vi fate questi scambi, non ve ne abbiate, siete da cabaret.
spetta va, vado a ghignarmela in separata sede.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui non è questione di dirsi cose, è questione di pisello turgido!!
> A me non è mai capitato di ricevere una foto simile, e meno male visto che la trovo una cosa davvero da porconi.
> Diciamolo dai che non è una cosa "fine", da personcine educate!


A me è capitato di ricevere foto simili...così dal nulla...giusto perché ci sono maschi che credono che facendoti vedere l'attrezzatura riescono a impressionarti...

Mah!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è capitato di ricevere foto simili...così dal nulla...giusto perché ci sono maschi che credono che facendoti vedere l'attrezzatura riescono a impressionarti...
> 
> Mah!


Ma come così dal nulla.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come così dal nulla.


Guarda...davvero...capita che con uno ci parli e questo pensa di avere la confidenza tale da spedirti certa roba proprio quando non si è nemmeno lontanamente parlato di cose sessuali inter nos...
So che è strambo, ma intorno ai 30 anni lo fanno in molti...
Ora non so quelli più adulti eh...

per me rimane una roba strana...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda...davvero...capita che con uno ci parli e questo pensa di avere la confidenza tale da spedirti certa roba proprio quando non si è nemmeno lontanamente parlato di cose sessuali inter nos...
> So che è strambo, ma intorno ai 30 anni lo fanno in molti...
> Ora non so quelli più adulti eh...
> 
> per me rimane una roba strana...


ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno a cui mandassero foto pubiche dal nulla.....
mi pare strano...


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda...davvero...capita che con uno ci parli e questo pensa di avere la confidenza tale da spedirti certa roba proprio quando non si è nemmeno lontanamente parlato di cose sessuali inter nos...
> So che è strambo, ma intorno ai 30 anni lo fanno in molti...
> Ora non so quelli più adulti eh...
> 
> *per me rimane una roba strana*...


il pisello?

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda...davvero...capita che con uno ci parli e questo pensa di avere la confidenza tale da spedirti certa roba proprio quando non si è nemmeno lontanamente parlato di cose sessuali inter nos...
> So che è strambo, ma intorno ai 30 anni lo fanno in molti...
> Ora non so quelli più adulti eh...
> 
> per me rimane una roba strana...


Scusami, ma che forum frequentavi? No, perchè se sono gli stessi del Micione forse direi che è normale. Forse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda...davvero...capita che con uno ci parli e questo pensa di avere la confidenza tale da spedirti certa roba proprio quando non si è nemmeno lontanamente parlato di cose sessuali inter nos...
> So che è strambo, ma intorno ai 30 anni lo fanno in molti...
> Ora non so quelli più adulti eh...
> 
> per me rimane una roba strana...


è esibizionismo. Ovviamente fatto nelle condizioni descritte da te.
Oppure pensano di avere una roba strana e vogliono essere rassicurati:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esibizionismo. Ovviamente fatto nelle condizioni descritte da te.
> Oppure pensano di avere una roba strana e vogliono essere rassicurati:mrgreen:


L'esibizionismo maschile credo che si esplichi in altro modo (pettorali e fisici palestrati in generale). 
Mostrare l'attrezzo è altra roba. Penso che abbia molto a che fare con i messaggi della pornografia, molto più accessibile rispetto a una quindicina di anni fa grazie a internet. 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esibizionismo. Ovviamente fatto nelle condizioni descritte da te.
> Oppure pensano di avere una roba strana e vogliono essere rassicurati:mrgreen:


Che esibizionismo, su. Ti hanno mai mandato foto del cazzo a te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'esibizionismo maschile credo che si esplichi in altro modo (pettorali e fisici palestrati in generale).
> Mostrare l'attrezzo è altra roba. Penso che abbia molto a che fare con i messaggi della pornografia, molto più accessibile rispetto a una quindicina di anni fa grazie a internet.
> 
> Buscopann


Io parlavo di parafilia. Quelli che una volta ti aspettavano nelle stradine per fartelo vedere.
Poveri palestrati, che tra l'altro, tra anabolizzanti e steroidi da esibire hanno pochetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che esibizionismo, su. Ti hanno mai mandato foto del cazzo a te?


Mi hanno mandato mail del cazzo, perlopiù. Foto no, mai. Ma credo che sia perchè, quelli che ho conosciuto intimamente, si sarebbero anche aspettati un certo tipo di reazione.
Cioè, che mi mandi, la foto di una roba che è esattamente come l'ultima volta che l'ho vista?
Abbastanza noioso...
Anche perchè immagino non siano quelle foto con uno sfondo paesaggistico...
Tipo: guarda, qui è il mio pipino a Parigi, prima di salire sulla tour eiffel.
Credo di non essere il tipo al quale si mandano foto del genere, ecco.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di parafilia. Quelli che una volta ti aspettavano nelle stradine per fartelo vedere.
> Poveri palestrati, che tra l'altro, tra anabolizzanti e steroidi da esibire hanno pochetto.


Quelli che ti aprivano l'impermeabile, e a cui ci avevano insegnato a dire:"tutto lì?":rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quelli che ti aprivano l'impermeabile, e a cui ci avevano insegnato a dire:"tutto lì?":rotfl:


esatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi hanno mandato mail del cazzo, perlopiù. Foto no, mai. Ma credo che sia perchè, quelli che ho conosciuto intimamente, si sarebbero anche aspettati un certo tipo di reazione.
> Cioè, che mi mandi, la foto di una roba che è esattamente come l'ultima volta che l'ho vista?
> Abbastanza noioso...
> Anche perchè immagino non siano quelle foto con uno sfondo paesaggistico...
> ...


Appunto. Per quello dicevo alla tua compaesana che non è che uno se n'esce così d'amblè. Cioè, per assurdo puoi capitare una volta, UNA e non diverse con diversi soggetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto. Per quello dicevo alla tua compaesana che non è che uno se n'esce così d'amblè. Cioè, per assurdo puoi capitare una volta, UNA e non diverse con diversi soggetti.


lei è di un'altra generazione però. Guarda cosa pubblicano sui vari social network, quelli dai 30 in giù.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei è di un'altra generazione però. Guarda cosa pubblicano sui vari social network, quelli dai 30 in giù.


Esempio?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei è di un'altra generazione però. Guarda cosa pubblicano sui vari social network, quelli dai 30 in giù.


Ma un cazzo (non il cazzo) dai su. Quale generazione. E che è, mò ricominciamo che non o giovano di oggi fanno tutti schifo, e non ci sono più le mezze stagioni. Ovviamente la risposta più semplice, ma anche la più probabile, e che lei civettando tra i tanti pesca pure tipi borderline.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno a cui mandassero foto pubiche dal nulla.....
> mi pare strano...


E continua a parere strano pure a me... :F


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Esempio?


Di tutto H7: ragazzine/donne che si fotografano in pose +/- provocanti, ma ci sono filmini hard i cui protagonisti possono essere o meno consapevoli e maggiorenni.
Adesso si pubblica tutto, si deve dimostrare a tutti tutto.
L'esibizionismo va dal pubblicare su istagram quello che hai nel piatto a postare su youtube un rapporto sessuale.  
Sono cose che appaiono completamente diverse ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
Sono quello che esibisco, quindi se non esibisco non sono.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma un cazzo (non il cazzo) dai su. Quale generazione. E che è, mò ricominciamo che non o giovano di oggi fanno tutti schifo, e non ci sono più le mezze stagioni. Ovviamente la risposta più semplice, ma anche la più probabile, e che lei civettando tra i tanti pesca pure tipi borderline.


Hai ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


si vede anche dai distributori che frequenti, peraltro.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di tutto H7: ragazzine/donne che si fotografano in pose +/- provocanti, ma ci sono filmini hard i cui protagonisti possono essere o meno consapevoli e maggiorenni.
> Adesso si pubblica tutto, si deve dimostrare a tutti tutto.
> L'esibizionismo va dal pubblicare su istagram quello che hai nel piatto a postare su youtube un rapporto sessuale.
> Sono cose che appaiono completamente diverse ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
> Sono quello che esibisco, quindi se non esibisco non sono.


Ma a me mi (  ) pare che tu sia davvero troppo avanti! Capisci...


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di tutto H7: ragazzine/donne che si fotografano in pose +/- provocanti, ma ci sono filmini hard i cui protagonisti possono essere o meno consapevoli e maggiorenni.
> Adesso si pubblica tutto, si deve dimostrare a tutti tutto.
> L'esibizionismo va dal pubblicare su istagram quello che hai nel piatto a postare su youtube un rapporto sessuale.
> Sono cose che appaiono completamente diverse ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
> *Sono quello che esibisco, quindi se non esibisco non sono.*


:up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

pisello turgido l'ha detto diletta o oscuro?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pisello turgido l'ha detto diletta o oscuro?:rotfl:


temo Dilly:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non mi ci far ripensare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a me mi (  ) pare che tu sia davvero troppo avanti! Capisci...


CIVETTONA:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo Dilly:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *non mi ci far ripensare *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ora è colpa mi se hai pensieri scabrosi:singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pisello turgido l'ha detto diletta o oscuro?:rotfl:


Diletta, Diletta!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


Che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà esiste anche qualcosa che si chiama *depressione post-partum.*. Che ti porta anche a ucciderli i figli..
> 
> Buscopann




...e che non c'entra nulla con il fatto in questione.
Quando si è depresse non si ha proprio nessuna voglia di vedere un cazzo in tiro e scusa il francesismo.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo.


...andata e tornata e sono quella di sempre.
Tu, invece, ti leggo sempre peggio.:unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma perché? Scopare è cosa fine da personcine educate?
> 
> Buscopann



in effetti no.
Ma ci deve essere un limite no?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...andata e tornata e sono quella di sempre.
> Tu, invece, ti leggo sempre peggio.:unhappy:


Diletta più ti penso più ho il cazzo in tiro, vuoi vederlo?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e che non c'entra nulla con il fatto in questione.
> Quando si è depresse non si ha proprio nessuna voglia di vedere un cazzo in tiro e scusa il francesismo.


1) La mia affermazione era contestualizzata a quello che avevi appena scritto e non al caso specifico di Massimomeridio.

2) Mi trovo nella situazione di doverti contestare anche questa tua affermazione. Se tu sei convinta che la depressione ti fa passare la voglia di vedere cazzi duri, penso che tu non sappia proprio bene che malattia di merda sia in realtà.
Se pensi al depresso come a uno che passa le giornate a piangere sdraiato sul letto sei proprio fuori strada. In realtà le fasi di abbattimento e pianti senza apparente motivo, si alternano a fasi di grande euforia (questo avviene nella maggior parte dei casi). Nelle fasi di euforia non è raro che il depresso abbia anche una gran voglia di trombare e cerca spesso conferme negli altri perché da solo non è in grado di darsele.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> in effetti no.
> Ma ci deve essere un limite no?


Quindi vuoi scopare senza vedere il cazzo che sennò è troppo da sporcaccioni?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2014)

*A me una volta*

... un tipo con cui giocavo a Ruzzle si è stupito con grande amarezza e disappunto che non avessi nel cellulare una foto della mia topa. Come dire: normale, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un tipo con cui giocavo a Ruzzle si è stupito con grande amarezza e disappunto che non avessi nel cellulare una foto della mia topa. Come dire: normale, no?


Ma ce l'avrai pure, solo che non volevi mandargliele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un tipo con cui giocavo a Ruzzle si è stupito con grande amarezza e disappunto che non avessi nel cellulare una foto della mia topa. Come dire: normale, no?


Fanty... TE PREGO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 1) La mia affermazione era contestualizzata a quello che avevi appena scritto e non al caso specifico di Massimomeridio.
> 
> 2) Mi trovo nella situazione di doverti contestare anche questa tua affermazione. Se tu sei convinta che la depressione ti fa passare la voglia di vedere cazzi duri, penso che tu non sappia proprio bene che malattia di merda sia in realtà.
> Se pensi al depresso come a uno che passa le giornate a piangere sdraiato sul letto sei proprio fuori strada. In realtà le fasi di abbattimento e pianti senza apparente motivo, si alternano a fasi di grande euforia (questo avviene nella maggior parte dei casi). Nelle fasi di euforia non è raro che il depresso abbia anche una gran voglia di trombare e cerca spesso conferme negli altri perché da solo non è in grado di darsele.
> ...




E invece lo so eccome e purtroppo.
Ma stai parlando del disturbo bipolare.  
Depressione maggiore e bipolarismo sono due patologie differenti e non so se la depressione post-partum rientra in quest'ultima, nel caso affermativo puoi anche aver ragione.  
Va da sé che il marito si accorge che qualcosa non va.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi vuoi scopare senza vedere il cazzo che sennò è troppo da sporcaccioni?



Ma certo, luce spenta e più vestiti possibile che senno mi fa schifo.
Ora sei lì a chiederti se ci faccio o se ci sono, vero?!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo, luce spenta e più vestiti possibile che senno mi fa schifo.
> Ora sei lì a chiederti se ci faccio o se ci sono, vero?!


bella diletta beata te, vorrei che certe proposte indecenti le facesse a me....approfittane ti prego...tutto quel ben di dio sprecato su post e post senno......su su....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo, luce spenta e più vestiti possibile che senno mi fa schifo.
> *Ora sei lì a chiederti se ci faccio o se ci sono, vero?!*


No no, da mò che ho dipanato l'arcano.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bella diletta beata te, vorrei che certe proposte indecenti le facesse a me....approfittane ti prego...tutto quel ben di dio sprecato su post e post senno......su su....



Eh, dici bene approfittane, ma se poi il gioco non vale la candela?
In effetti, dovrei prima verificare...molto rischioso da parte sua però in quanto sono parecchio chiacchierona...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eh, dici bene approfittane, ma se poi il gioco non vale la candela?
> In effetti, dovrei prima verificare...molto rischioso da parte sua però in quanto sono parecchio chiacchierona...


appunto, accetta la foto del pisellone li, e poi manda a me, valutiamo insieme e se e' il caso vai...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ce l'avrai pure, solo che non volevi mandargliele.


Ma dimmi per quale ragione pensi che io sia una che viaggia con foto della topa nel cell.

@Sbri, con la mia amica ridiamo ancora adesso ogni volta che lo rammentiamo.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dimmi per quale ragione pensi che io sia una che viaggia con foto della topa nel cell.
> 
> @Sbri, con la mia amica ridiamo ancora adesso ogni volta che lo rammentiamo.


Accade quando si è confusi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece lo so eccome e purtroppo.
> Ma stai parlando del disturbo bipolare.
> Depressione maggiore e bipolarismo sono due patologie differenti e non so se la depressione post-partum rientra in quest'ultima, nel caso affermativo puoi anche aver ragione.
> Va da sé che il marito si accorge che qualcosa non va.


Negli stati depressivi non eccessivamente gravi e         accompagnati da una componente ansiosa, l’attività sessuale può essere         utilizzata come meccanismo difensivo verso le pulsioni autodistruttive         proprie della depressione. *In questo caso la sessualità viene aumentata         come frequenza, ma il vissuto durante l’atto sessuale e povero di         piacere e soddisfazione. È una condizione che si riscontra in quelle         persone che sono dominate da una attività sessuale frenetica e spesso         promiscua, che tendono a colmare con il sesso il senso di vuoto         interiore cercano cioè di “curare” la loro depressione.*
*
Bibliografia * American Psychiatric Association,         _DSM IV TR_,Masson, Milano, 2001.Cociglio G., _Depessione e         sessualità_, Organon, Milano,  2001.Invernizzi G., _Manuale di         psichiatria e psicologia clinica_, McGraw-Hill, Milano, 1996. Zoli S.,  Cassano G.B., _        Liberaci dal male oscuro_,  Longanesi, 1993 

Buscopann
​


----------



## Divì (21 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quelli che ti aprivano l'impermeabile, e a cui ci avevano insegnato a dire:"tutto lì?":rotfl:


Quelli che a 15 - 20 anni attiravo come mosche al miele? Miiiiii! Il record ho battuto. Me ne capito' uno anche nella saletta d'attesa del mio relatore, all'universita' quando preparavo la tesi.


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Che si tratta di un coglione (che io conosco, e confermo: è un coglione) che la corteggia da una vita (confermo: la corteggia da una vita).
> Avendo la faccia come il culo, è abituato a fare battute sopra le righe, ma che in effetti restano solo battute.
> Ma soprattutto, a differenza dell'altra conversazione, qui non c'era nulla di compromettente da parte di mia moglie, anzi: le sue risposte erano un "metterlo a posto", magari divertita e, in un certo senso, lusingata, ma comunque mantenendo le distanze.


Comunque per tua informazione whatsup ha avuto diversi bug legati alle date, corretti nel corso del tempo. E quando si cambia cellulare è anche più facile che saltino fuori. Se i tuoi sospetti sono legati solo alla data di quei messaggi, e nient'altro, posso dirti che di concreto non hai nulla.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Negli stati depressivi non eccessivamente gravi e         accompagnati da una componente ansiosa, l’attività sessuale può essere         utilizzata come meccanismo difensivo verso le pulsioni autodistruttive         proprie della depressione. *In questo caso la sessualità viene aumentata         come frequenza, ma il vissuto durante l’atto sessuale e povero di         piacere e soddisfazione. È una condizione che si riscontra in quelle         persone che sono dominate da una attività sessuale frenetica e spesso         promiscua, che tendono a colmare con il sesso il senso di vuoto         interiore cercano cioè di “curare” la loro depressione.*
> *
> Bibliografia * American Psychiatric Association,         _DSM IV TR_,Masson, Milano, 2001.Cociglio G., _Depessione e         sessualità_, Organon, Milano,  2001.Invernizzi G., _Manuale di         psichiatria e psicologia clinica_, McGraw-Hill, Milano, 1996. Zoli S.,  Cassano G.B., _        Liberaci dal male oscuro_,  Longanesi, 1993
> 
> ...



Ok, Busco: mi arrendo, con i luminari non ce la posso fare!!
E comunque, come hai riportato tu, bisogna che ci sia una certa inclinazione alla promiscuità, e la cosa, se fossi il marito, non mi piacerebbe per nulla, ma proprio per nulla.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, Busco: mi arrendo, con i luminari non ce la posso fare!!
> E comunque, come hai riportato tu, bisogna che ci sia una certa inclinazione alla promiscuità, e la cosa, se fossi il marito, non mi piacerebbe per nulla, ma proprio per nulla.


Questo è un altro paio di maniche. Ma alla fin fine tuo marito ha fatto di peggio in tal senso e probabilmente senza che fosse depresso. Com'è che non ti piace solamente quando non ti riguarda direttamente? 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui non è questione di dirsi cose, è questione di pisello turgido!!
> A me non è mai capitato di ricevere una foto simile, e meno male visto che la trovo una cosa davvero da porconi.
> Diciamolo dai che non è una cosa "fine", da personcine educate!


EHi che ne dici se ti mando una fotina? 
Dai poi si ride...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (21 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è questo il punto. Quantomeno non è quello del mio discorso, da cui nasce questo 3d.
> *Non l'ho scritto per chiedervi se secondo voi mi tradisce.
> Il senso è racchiuso nell'ultima domanda che pongo a chiusura del mio post iniziale: non credo alla spiegazione delle date sballate, faccio male? Questa era la domanda.*
> Poi si è andati oltre, e non me ne meraviglio, perchè chi popola questi forum è "vittima" anche di una certa dose di curiosità morbosa che è del tutto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


La prima distribuzione di android 4.4 di tutti i terminali samsung vodafone, avevano un bug in cui tutte le app. Intallate sull'sd esterna facevano casino con l'ora dei messaggi. Skype, whatapp ecc... tutti i messaggi marcati con un ora di anticipo. (Data corretta). All'aggiornamento successivo tutti gli orari sono tornati a posto. Non mi risultano altri bug in cui whatapp abbia marcato l'ora o la data sbagliata. 

Supponiamo, per assurdo, che whatapp per qualche strano motivo abbia salvato la data dei messaggi che si sono scambiati sbagliata.... neppure la legge di murphy prevede che il messaggio rimanga post-datato di 1 anno 11 mesi e 2 settimane dopo l'invio e casualmente scoperto dopo 2 settimane che la data risulta passata.


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> La prima distribuzione di android 4.4 di tutti i terminali samsung vodafone, avevano un bug in cui tutte le app. Intallate sull'sd esterna facevano casino con l'ora dei messaggi. Skype, whatapp ecc... tutti i messaggi marcati con un ora di anticipo. (Data corretta). All'aggiornamento successivo tutti gli orari sono tornati a posto. Non mi risultano altri bug in cui whatapp abbia marcato l'ora o la data sbagliata.
> 
> Supponiamo, per assurdo, che whatapp per qualche strano motivo abbia salvato la data dei messaggi che si sono scambiati sbagliata.... neppure la legge di murphy prevede che il messaggio rimanga post-datato di 1 anno 11 mesi e 2 settimane dopo l'invio e casualmente scoperto dopo 2 settimane che la data risulta passata.


In informatica tutto è possibile, per cui non basta quella singola prova. Diverso sarebbe se nello storico delle chiamate trovasse una lunga telefonata sul numero di quel contatto whatsapp appena dopo l'invio della foto. Lo storico è accessibile dal sito dell'operatore. Se avesse anche quella prova allora diventerebbe certezza. Del resto è improbabile che una conversazione simile si possa essere interrotta senza seguire altrove.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (22 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> In informatica tutto è possibile, per cui non basta quella singola prova. Diverso sarebbe se nello storico delle chiamate trovasse una lunga telefonata sul numero di quel contatto whatsapp appena dopo l'invio della foto. Lo storico è accessibile dal sito dell'operatore. Se avesse anche quella prova allora diventerebbe certezza. Del resto è improbabile che una conversazione simile si possa essere interrotta senza seguire altrove.


Grazie per l'approfondimento tecnico.
Ma il punto non è tanto (o quanto meno, non solo) la data dell'ultima conversazione, quanto il raffronto tra questa e le precedenti: come accennato molti commenti fa, nello stesso storico di messaggi con questa persona si individuano almeno 2 momenti cruciali: il momento A, in cui si fa riferimento alla nostra bimba, che è nata nel 2014, che è datato PRIMA del momento B, in cui si scambiano le frasi oggetto del fattaccio.
Ora, la mia conoscenza tecnica di watsapp e dei suoi potenziali bugs è probabilmente infima rispetto alla vostra, ma quello che mi risulta francamente difficile credere è che la conversazione A abbia mantenuto la data corretta e nello storico rimanga PRIMA della conversazione B, la quale invece, in virtù dello sballamento di data, viene visualizzata DOPO anche se avvenuta prima.
Altro che legge di Murphy... qui nemmeno Machiavelli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Grazie per l'approfondimento tecnico.
> Ma il punto non è tanto (o quanto meno, non solo) la data dell'ultima conversazione, quanto il raffronto tra questa e le precedenti: come accennato molti commenti fa, nello stesso storico di messaggi con questa persona si individuano almeno 2 momenti cruciali: il momento A, in cui si fa riferimento alla nostra bimba, che è nata nel 2014, che è datato PRIMA del momento B, in cui si scambiano le frasi oggetto del fattaccio.
> Ora, la mia conoscenza tecnica di watsapp e dei suoi potenziali bugs è probabilmente infima rispetto alla vostra, ma quello che mi risulta francamente difficile credere è che la conversazione A abbia mantenuto la data corretta e nello storico rimanga PRIMA della conversazione B, la quale invece, in virtù dello sballamento di data, viene visualizzata DOPO anche se avvenuta prima.
> Altro che legge di Murphy... qui nemmeno Machiavelli...


Ti è difficile crederlo perchè è impossibile, se è impossibile lei ti ha detto il falso e pure questo è difficile da accettare, anche se è probabilmente la verità.
... ci siamo passati in tanti da questo giochino, in tanti ci siamo sentiti spiattellare le cose più improbabili... lo so quanto è dura e quanto brucia vedere anche insultata la propria intelligenza.
Cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti è difficile crederlo perchè è impossibile, se è impossibile lei ti ha detto il falso e pure questo è difficile da accettare, anche se è probabilmente la verità.
> ... ci siamo passati in tanti da questo giochino, in tanti ci siamo sentiti spiattellare le cose più improbabili... lo so quanto è dura e quanto brucia vedere anche insultata la propria intelligenza.
> Cosa pensi di fare?


Non lo so...
La cosa è talmente plateale che se "ci mettessi una pietra sopra" equivarrebbe a consegnarle un nulla osta per cagarmi in testa ogni volta che vuole e dirmi che è stato un asino che mi volava sopra (scusate il francesismo).
L'alternativa è mollare tutto (di nuovo).


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è un altro paio di maniche. Ma alla fin fine tuo marito ha fatto di peggio in tal senso e probabilmente senza che fosse depresso. Com'è che non ti piace solamente quando non ti riguarda direttamente?
> 
> Buscopann



Veramente la cosa non mi piace mai.
Mio marito si è salvato (finora) solo perché mi ha ragionevolmente convinto che le cosacce le ha fatte tutte prima del matrimonio (e ora non sorridere).
Ovviamente se salta fuori qualcos'altro...è come se avesse già la lettera dell'avvocato in mano e, in tal caso, lo vede cosa sono capace di fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente la cosa non mi piace mai.
> Mio marito si è salvato (finora) solo perché mi ha ragionevolmente convinto che le cosacce le ha fatte tutte prima del matrimonio (e ora non sorridere).
> Ovviamente se salta fuori qualcos'altro...è come se avesse già la lettera dell'avvocato in mano e, in tal caso, lo vede cosa sono capace di fare.


Scusa, prima che ti mando la foto del cazzo via whatsapp, volevo sapere cosa tu intenda per cosacce. Perchè se per cosacce intendi andare a ficcarlo un po' ovunque, anche a pagamento, non mi pare che tu abbia mai avuto nulla da obiettare in merito.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> La cosa è talmente plateale che *se "ci mettessi una pietra sopra" equivarrebbe a consegnarle un nulla osta per cagarmi in testa ogni volta che vuole e dirmi che è stato un asino che mi volava sopra (*scusate il francesismo).
> L'alternativa è mollare tutto (di nuovo).



Infatti.
La cosa pazzesca è che ci mettono in condizione di non sapere proprio che pesci prendere...e ne risente anche la salute mentale.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, prima che ti mando la foto del cazzo via whatsapp, volevo sapere cosa tu intenda per cosacce. Perchè se per cosacce intendi andare a ficcarlo un po' ovunque, anche a pagamento, non mi pare che tu abbia mai avuto nulla da obiettare in merito.




ma tralasci un elemento chiave per me:
la disonestà nel farle di nascosto e, di conseguenza, la presa per il culo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma tralasci un elemento chiave per me:
> la disonestà nel farle di nascosto e, di conseguenza, la presa per il culo.


brava diuletta bravissima. vieni a londra e andiamoci a mangiare una pizza.
e parliamo un po che secondo me ci confrontiamo bene sui questo argomento


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> La cosa è talmente plateale che se "ci mettessi una pietra sopra" equivarrebbe a consegnarle un nulla osta per cagarmi in testa ogni volta che vuole e dirmi che è stato un asino che mi volava sopra (scusate il francesismo).
> L'alternativa è mollare tutto (di nuovo).


Non so che dirti, vista la difficoltà della situazione, a parte che se vuoi sfogarti... siamo qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma tralasci un elemento chiave per me:
> la disonestà nel farle di nascosto e, di conseguenza, la presa per il culo.


Ah già. Giusto. Basta che te lo dica e finisce che gliele paghi pure tu. Esatto. Però le foto del cazzo via whatsapp, no eh! Ci vuole educazione.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah già. Giusto. Basta che te lo dica e finisce che gliele paghi pure tu. Esatto. Però le foto del cazzo via whatsapp, no eh! Ci vuole educazione.


Non avessi i cazzi miei per la testa (e quelli di altri nel cellulare di mia moglie) mi sarei quasi appassionato a questa diatriba...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> brava diuletta bravissima. vieni a londra e andiamoci a mangiare una pizza.
> e parliamo un po che secondo me ci confrontiamo bene sui questo argomento


Zerbine senza spina dorsale e, almeno in un caso, pure senza cervello.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non avessi i cazzi miei per la testa (e quelli di altri nel cellulare di mia moglie) mi sarei quasi appassionato a questa diatriba...


ma perche non ti sposti di thread? vieni un po di la, almeno 10 minuti per svagarti e non pensare sempre a quello!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zerbine senza spina dorsale e, almeno in un caso, pure senza cervello.


ma sai che mi frega JB, io vivo benissimo cosi....inoltre non pensoi che la morale possa proprio venire da te....che c hai la coscienza piu sporca del cesso dell autogrill preferito di oscuro....
poi zerbina, senza cervello...ma....opinioni...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sai che mi frega JB, io vivo benissimo cosi....inoltre non pensoi che la morale possa proprio venire da te....che c hai la coscienza piu sporca del cesso dell autogrill preferito di oscuro....
> poi zerbina, senza cervello...ma....opinioni...


Mica sto facendo la morale. Sto dicendo che siete due zerbine. Non è questione di coscienza. E' che SIETE DUE ZERBINE.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche non ti sposti di thread? vieni un po di la, almeno 10 minuti per svagarti e non pensare sempre a quello!


Mi svago già immaginando un'orgia tra te, Diletta, JoeyBlow e un numero indefinito di prostitute lautamente retribuite... :-D


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica sto facendo la morale. Sto dicendo che siete due zerbine. Non è questione di coscienza. E' che SIETE DUE ZERBINE.


dai parliamone....cosa vuol dire fare le zerbine?
tu sei bugiardo, non dai nemmeno modo a chi ti sta vicino di essere zerbino o tenerti testa o sbatterti fuori casa.
cosa vuol dire fare le zerbine?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Mi svago già immaginando un'orgia tra te, Diletta, JoeyBlow e un numero indefinito di prostitute lautamente retribuite... :-D


bravo!!! 
cosi ci piaci, solo che togli JB e mettici qualcun altro


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bravo!!!
> cosi ci piaci, solo che togli JB e mettici qualcun altro


Tecnicamente per un'opera così impegnativa (non foss'altro che per la quantità) un "maschio dominante alfa" casca a fagiuolo...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Tecnicamente per un'opera così impegnativa (non foss'altro che per la quantità) un "maschio dominante alfa" casca a fagiuolo...


 vero ma io sono troppo hippy e naive  e lui e' troppo fascio e cattivo...
capisci da te che al posto dell orgia viene fuori il il leone e il cucciolo di alpaca ...e il sangue ovuqnue...una strage....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai parliamone....cosa vuol dire fare le zerbine?
> tu sei bugiardo, non dai nemmeno modo a chi ti sta vicino di essere zerbino o tenerti testa o sbatterti fuori casa.
> cosa vuol dire fare le zerbine?


Vuol dire passare a Londra cinque anni appresso (e solo per lui) ad un mestruato con le crisi di panico aspettando pazientemente che gli passino i chiari di luna quotidiani e che dopo quattro anni acconsenta finalmente ad andare a vivere insieme, venendo trattata nel frattempo come una pezza da piedi al punto da convincersi pure che sognare un matrimonio sia ormai una roba demodè e che tutto sommato ha ragione lui e tu sei antica. Oltre a tutto il discorso che lui può tradirti quando e come gli pare basta che te lo dica e che tu fedele fino alla morte. Io ti tiro una testata e ti abbasso di altri venti centimentri se replichi le tue solite fesserie da anima in pena, regolati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Tecnicamente per un'opera così impegnativa (non foss'altro che per la quantità) un "maschio dominante alfa" casca a fagiuolo...


ahahahahahah


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire passare a Londra cinque anni appresso (e solo per lui) ad un mestruato con le crisi di panico aspettando pazientemente che gli passino i chiari di luna quotidiani e che dopo quattro anni acconsenta finalmente ad andare a vivere insieme, venendo trattata nel frattempo come una pezza da piedi al punto da convincersi pure che sognare un matrimonio sia ormai una roba demodè e che tutto sommato ha ragione lui e tu sei antica. Oltre a tutto il discorso che lui può tradirti quando e come gli pare basta che te lo dica e che tu fedele fino alla morte. Io ti tiro una testata e ti abbasso di altri venti centimentri se replichi le tue solite fesserie da anima in pena, regolati.


ma quale anima in pena... 
ma piantala, dai, non reggono le cose che dici.
ma il probelma e' alla radice JB, tu ormai, ti sei ficcati intesta che io sia svalvolata e stupida e con la merda in testa. quindi penso sarebbe anche inutile replicare perche davvero potrei dire qualsiasi cosa , cmq resterei quella che sono per te...
ma rispondero' lo stesso.
Non sono zerbina. Glia ttacchi di panico li ha avuti una volta....non e' una costatnte.
il matrimonio, mai detto che e' demode' o che io sia antica, tutt altro, ha chiaramente piu volte che non vuole sposarsi ma sposera' me,...
Si, sto qui da 6 anni per lui, e allora? avevo gia scritto che appena gli ho chiesto l anno sxcorso: possiamo tornare a casa? io qui non sto piu bene, lui ha risposto: dimmi solo quando...e tornaimo. quindi sono stata qui solo per anche se poi i vantaggi sono statai anche tantissimi altri, ma io ho potere decisionale , e se voglio tornare domani, armi e bagagli e si torna...
Mi spiace davvero che tu non riesca a vedere (ma forse perche io ne parlo poco) le cose positive che ha questa storia per me, che va avanti da anni, non mesi, per cui...e io corna da lui non ne porto. nemmeno l ombra, ma certamente non devo convicrti di questo, perche non te ne frega nulla a te ne a me di convincerti, e' per chiarire che stai delirando...parli di cose che non conosci, le trasformi per distorcerle il piu possibile..
sarebbe questo essere zerbine per te?
ne prendo atto


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah già. Giusto. Basta che te lo dica e finisce che gliele paghi pure tu. Esatto. Però le foto del cazzo via whatsapp, no eh! Ci vuole educazione.



Io non gradirei, che vuoi che ti dica...
Anche se fosse il suo, figuriamoci quello di un altro, se pur amante o trombamico.
Ogni cosa al momento giusto e whatsapp non lo è mai per queste cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale anima in pena...
> ma piantala, dai, non reggono le cose che dici.
> ma il probelma e' alla radice JB, tu ormai, ti sei ficcati intesta che io sia svalvolata e stupida e con la merda in testa. quindi penso sarebbe anche inutile replicare perche davvero potrei dire qualsiasi cosa , cmq resterei quella che sono per te...
> ma rispondero' lo stesso.
> ...


Ma porca puttana, t'avevo chiesto di non darmi ste risposte da svantaggiata. Ovviamente chiedo troppo. Tu sono ANNI che non stai bene lì. ANNI, caciò. Anni in cui tu sei rimasta lì per lui e solo per lui. Quale tornare de che? Quando e se tornerete lo deciderà LUI non tu, per i cazzi SUOI e non per i tuoi. O i vostri. Non esistono i cazzi vostri, esiste LUI. E a te sta cosa sta bene. Capito? Bene. Quali cose positive? Caciò, li mortacci tua. Giusto l'altro giorno ho letto sta cosa del matrimonio che tu forse sbagli e blablabla quando lui è un palese stronzo cagato a forza anche solo a cianciare di contrarietà al matrimonio se ti ama, porca puttana. Non è che deve sposare TE, dovrebbe cazzo stare zitto e non dire un cazzo ad una poverina che sta da anni in un paese straniero ed in una città che non ama solo per lui. Ou. Di che cazzo parli, quali positività? Ma come cazzo stavi PRIMA di essere così appresso ad un palesissimo stronzo? Stai a pensare alle corna quando già ti tratta di merda e gli hai pure detto più volte che non c'è problema se volesse basterebbe che te lo dicesse e che tu comunque gli sarai fedele SEMPRE? Ma che cazzo hai nella testa, svalvolata così come sei?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non gradirei, che vuoi che ti dica...
> Anche se fosse il suo, figuriamoci quello di un altro, se pur amante o trombamico.
> Ogni cosa al momento giusto e whatsapp non lo è mai per queste cose.


Ecco st'altra handicappata con l'intelligenza e l'acume per l'umorismo di un porcospino investito.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zerbine senza spina dorsale e, almeno in un caso, pure senza cervello.



quella pure senza cervello mi sa che sono io!
Dai, puoi fare di meglio che mi fai divertire...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non gradirei, che vuoi che ti dica...
> Anche se fosse il suo, figuriamoci quello di un altro, se pur amante o trombamico.
> *Ogni cosa al momento giusto e whatsapp non lo è mai per queste cose*.


eh?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non gradirei, che vuoi che ti dica...
> Anche se fosse il suo, figuriamoci quello di un altro, se pur amante o trombamico.
> Ogni cosa al momento giusto e whatsapp non lo è mai per queste cose.


non gradirei nemmeno io, nemmeno dal mio compagno o tanto meno da un ipotetico amante.
Non penso, che ci sia mai un momento per queste cose, anche perche come diceva non ricordo chi, non e' una cosa che cambia nel tempo da quando tui ho visto l ultima volta, quindi a me un pisello in erezione come foto su whazzapp mi farebbe arrabbiare parecchio e lo troverei fuori luogo fuori tempo e sgradevole


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


Forse è meglio scattata, sviluppata dal fotografo e spedita in busta chiusa con dedica...


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> brava diuletta bravissima. vieni a londra e andiamoci a mangiare una pizza.
> e parliamo un po che secondo me ci confrontiamo bene sui questo argomento


mi piacerebbe e si potrebbe anche fare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse è meglio scattata, sviluppata dal fotografo e spedita in busta chiusa con dedica...


con la cornice in argento fa tutta un'altra impressione, corretto.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, t'avevo chiesto di non darmi ste risposte da svantaggiata. Ovviamente chiedo troppo. Tu sono ANNI che non stai bene lì. ANNI, caciò. Anni in cui tu sei rimasta lì per lui e solo per lui. Quale tornare de che? Quando e se tornerete lo deciderà LUI non tu, per i cazzi SUOI e non per i tuoi. O i vostri. Non esistono i cazzi vostri, esiste LUI. E a te sta cosa sta bene. Capito? Bene. Quali cose positive? Caciò, li mortacci tua. Giusto l'altro giorno ho letto sta cosa del matrimonio che tu forse sbagli e blablabla quando lui è un palese stronzo cagato a forza anche solo a cianciare di contrarietà al matrimonio se ti ama, porca puttana. Non è che deve sposare TE, dovrebbe cazzo stare zitto e non dire un cazzo ad una poverina che sta da anni in un paese straniero ed in una città che non ama solo per lui. Ou. Di che cazzo parli, quali positività? Ma come cazzo stavi PRIMA di essere così appresso ad un palesissimo stronzo? Stai a pensare alle corna quando già ti tratta di merda e gli hai pure detto più volte che non c'è problema se volesse basterebbe che te lo dicesse e che tu comunque gli sarai fedele SEMPRE? Ma che cazzo hai nella testa, svalvolata così come sei?


parli di cose che non conosci. e di nuovo, sei tu che sbagli, non riesci ad essere obbiettivo. 
perche sei abbastanza sicuro che io sia una zerbina e non sia in grado di valutare la persona con cui sto...
ma va bene cosi....
non ho nulla da replicare, e lui non e' uno stronzo. forse tra i due la stronza sono io. ma vabbe...
va bene cosi JB...ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> parli di cose che non conosci. e di nuovo, sei tu che sbagli, non riesci ad essere obbiettivo.
> perche sei abbastanza sicuro che io sia una zerbina e non sia in grado di valutare la persona con cui sto...
> ma va bene cosi....
> non ho nulla da replicare, e lui non e' uno stronzo. *forse tra i due la stronza sono io.* ma vabbe...
> va bene cosi JB...ciao


Madonna.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


mi sono sbagliata...volevo dire:
ogni cosa nel contesto giusto!


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con la cornice in argento fa tutta un'altra impressione, corretto.


Personalmente preferirei il legno...sai...la durezza...le nervature...il colore...
L'argento è freddo!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


ti assicuro che si, e non e' facile ammetterlo perche con lui non lo faccio mai...
non sono una stronza nel senso che lo tratto male (e nemmeno lui tratta male da me , ma da dove le tiri fuori ste notizie?) o chissache'.
ma so essere cagacazzi all ennesima potenza, stronza e cinica piu di principessa e assillante come poxhe....
ce ne vuole di pazienza per stare con me.
ora, tu non sei li quando io sono con lui. non puoi pretendere davvero di sapere le ragioni del mio stare qui.
tu pensa, che io ho sempre pensato di essere molto infantile a piagnucolare perche non volevo stare qui e non sono riuscita a vedere le cose positive che invece mi ha dato satre qui....
e pensa anche che adesso, dopo che insieme se ne e' parlato e abbiamo deciso di tornare, credici oppure no, cazzi tuoi (e lui non avrebbe tutta sta fretta di tornare, ma capisce che io ne ho) io avrei ghia ricambiato idea e vorrei restare ancora qualche anno....
come puoi davvero credere di sapere cosa c'e' tra due persone?
e non parlo solo di me, parlo anche di quando esprimi giudizi lapidari su altre storie...
cosi per sapere...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti assicuro che si, e non e' facile ammetterlo perche con lui non lo faccio mai...
> non sono una stronza nel senso che lo tratto male (e nemmeno lui tratta male da me , ma da dove le tiri fuori ste notizie?) o chissache'.
> ma so essere cagacazzi all ennesima potenza, stronza e cinica piu di principessa e assillante come poxhe....
> ce ne vuole di pazienza per stare con me.
> ...


Tu vuoi solo essere rassicurata. Fine.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu vuoi solo essere rassicurata. Fine.


da te?
e che rassicurazioni potresti mai darmi?
io quelle che mi servono ce le ho...
e quello che mi dispiace tu non abbia capito e' che sto cercando di migliorare, non per lui, per me....e ho sempre fatto cosi....ed e' qui che cerco di fare ammissione di colpa e dirmi e sentirmi dire: sei infatile, una ragazzina piagnucolona ...perche e' quello che sono, e me ne rendo benissimo conto, come mi rendo conto dell uomo che ho accanto , che forse sara' unio stronzo per te un coglione per qualcun ltro., ma e' la persona per me, e' la mia persona....e quello che conta per me e' l amore che mi trasmette in piccole cose che forse tu nemmeno ricordi piu dal momento che non ami....
ma tanto tu vedi solo quello che vuoi vedere....
e se c e' una cosa che forse non ho mai scritto e' che io non mi sono mai fatta problemi a lasciare chi pensavo non mi amasse o mi tradisse o non mi rispettasse o fosse stronzo.....mai. sto bene da sola, certo mi fa un po paura ma sto bene da sola, e mi amo, a modo mio, e i miei sogni sono oiu grandi di qualsiasi altra cosa, anche piu grandi della more che provo per lui, perch ci ho messo anni a costruirli, con loro ho un rapporto decennale che non ho con lui, therefore, non avrei davvero nessun tipo di problema a riconoscere che questa persona non mi fa bene.
ergo, non sono stupida ne zerbina ne svalvolata, ne piena di merda.
bon.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2014)

gioi è lo psicologo dei poveri, una cosa come l'avvocato d'ufficio ma più inutile


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gioi è lo psicologo dei poveri, una cosa come l'avvocato d'ufficio ma più inutile


tu dici che viene tutto dall ....come era? ignoranza sentimentale? no dai come avevi detto....??


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> da te?
> e che rassicurazioni potresti mai darmi?
> io quelle che mi servono ce le ho...
> e quello che mi dispiace tu non abbia capito e' che sto cercando di migliorare, non per lui, per me....e ho sempre fatto cosi....ed e' qui che cerco di fare ammissione di colpa e dirmi e sentirmi dire: sei infatile, una ragazzina piagnucolona ...perche e' quello che sono, e me ne rendo benissimo conto, come mi rendo conto dell uomo che ho accanto , che forse sara' unio stronzo per te un coglione per qualcun ltro., ma e' la persona per me, e' la mia persona....e quello che conta per me e' l amore che mi trasmette in piccole cose che forse tu nemmeno ricordi piu dal momento che non ami....
> ...


Caciottì, non da me. Tu vuoi essere rassicurata da x ti stia accanto. Ma il punto non è che "cresci" bene così: non cresci affatto. Non è che migliori per te grazie a lui, migliori il tuo rapporto con lui ADEGUANDOTI a lui, che non è crescere. E' diverso, e tra l'altro lo fai solo tu e non lui, o comunque per grandissima parte sei tu che ti modifichi per lui. 
Senti: io non dubito che tu, in generale, abbia fatto passi avanti. Quello che non devi pare è che pensare il matrimonio con l'abito bianco come infantile perchè ti portano a pensarlo, quello che devi fare è renderti conto che sto bisogno di essere rassicurata ti porta proprio in quella direzione, il bisogno crea dipendenza. Tu dici di no, ma è così. Sono sei anni che è così.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu dici che viene tutto dall ....come era? ignoranza sentimentale? no dai come avevi detto....??


ok...io sono quella della domenica:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caciottì, non da me. Tu vuoi essere rassicurata da x ti stia accanto. Ma il punto non è che "cresci" bene così: non cresci affatto. Non è che migliori per te grazie a lui, migliori il tuo rapporto con lui ADEGUANDOTI a lui, che non è crescere. E' diverso, e tra l'altro lo fai solo tu e non lui, o comunque per grandissima parte sei tu che ti modifichi per lui.
> Senti: io non dubito che tu, in generale, abbia fatto passi avanti. Quello che non devi pare è che pensare il matrimonio con l'abito bianco come infantile perchè ti portano a pensarlo, quello che devi fare è renderti conto che sto bisogno di essere rassicurata ti porta proprio in quella direzione, il bisogno crea dipendenza. Tu dici di no, ma è così. Sono sei anni che è così.


allora chiedo scusa, forse il discorso del matrimonio l ho spiegato male. ci riprovo.
non ha mai detto che sono infantile a chiederlo, ha detto che e' infantile parlarne il venerdi sera e decidere insime che ci sposiamo l anno prossimo, e poi svegliarsi sabato mattina e piangere due ore perche non stiamo uscnedo e andnando a sposare in 30 secondi.
e allora e' li che io piango e faccio le scenate.....quando giusto la sera prima con calma e amore avevamo deciso tutt altro (me compresa, sono io che gli ho detto per prima aspettiamo di esserci tutti, facciamolo in italia, e poi la mattina dopo non mi sta piu bene quello che io stessa ho deciso)


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora chiedo scusa, forse il discorso del matrimonio l ho spiegato male. ci riprovo.
> non ha mai detto che sono infantile a chiederlo, ha detto che e' infantile parlarne il venerdi sera e decidere insime che ci sposiamo l anno prossimo, e poi svegliarsi sabato mattina e piangere due ore perche non stiamo uscnedo e andnando a sposare in 30 secondi.
> e allora e' li che io piango e faccio le scenate.....quando giusto la sera prima con calma e amore avevamo deciso tutt altro (me compresa, sono io che gli ho detto per prima aspettiamo di esserci tutti, facciamolo in italia, e poi la mattina dopo non mi sta piu bene quello che io stessa ho deciso)


Caciò.



miss caciotta ha detto:


> *Io stupidamente e ingenuamente penso ancora al giorno del matrimonio come il giorno fico con l.abito...io sono bellissima..lui pure....insomma proprio pensieri da barbie sposa. ..e mi rebdo conto che sono puttanate*


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caciò.


no no non provarci...non fare il randomista....
quello era riferito ad un altra cosa....
al fatto che oggi penso di volermi sposare cosi, oggi e proprio perche voglio sposarmi cosi non ha senso farlo a 40 anni, a 40 anni non penso che avro voglia di spoasarmi e nmetter eil vestitiop....in quel senso....

ma poi scusa fammi capire, tu pensi che lui stia li a dirmi quanto io sia infantile stupida.. (???...??...??) e io li a testa basse a dire: va bene hai ragione....??????
ma allora qui il porblema e' un altro


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no non provarci...non fare il randomista....
> quello era riferito ad un altra cosa....
> al fatto che oggi penso di volermi sposare cosi, oggi e proprio perche voglio sposarmi cosi non ha senso farlo a 40 anni, a 40 anni non penso che avro voglia di spoasarmi e nmetter eil vestitiop....in quel senso....
> 
> ...


Vado a pranzo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vado a pranzo.


buon pranzo


----------



## Tiki (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ok, in effetti è probabile...
> Però ti aggiungo un pezzo. Vado a memoria quindi posso sbagliarmi nei dettagli, ma non nella sostanza.
> "Ho voglia di vederti", "Anche io", "Quando puoi?", "Tutto è possibile, basta saperlo che mi organizzo", "Giovedì?", "Giovedi potrebbe essere un giorno buono". Poi i messaggi si interrompono per i motivi che ho detto nell'altro post.
> Aggiungo che di mestiere fa l'estetista e che, essendo in maternità, fa lavori su appuntamento a casa di clienti fidate che la pagano in nero invece che passare dal negozio.... non sto accusando nessuno, ma tecnicamente potrebbe spacciare un appuntamento "galante" per uno di lavoro, lasciare la bimba ai nonni (come è accaduto più e più volte) per 2/3 ore e nessuno si accorgerebbe di nulla....
> Ma in ogni caso, una cosa ho chiesto, durante il confronto: sincerità. Mi sarebbe stato per assurdo più semplice accettare una risposta del tipo "Mi diverto a fantasticare", come dici tu, o addirittura un "Si, è un ex che non riesco a dimenticare, mi fa ancora effetto, parliamone" piuttosto che questa cosa incredibile delle date sballate.


 Per esperienza diretta ti posso dire che quando scoperte le donne riescono ad inventare scuse così assurde ed illogiche che paradossalmente riescono nel loro intento, almeno nell'immediato perché ti spiazzano completamente; poi ragionando a mente fredda ti ricredi e ritorni all'attacco. E' un gioco lungo ed estenuante ma le fa guadagnare tempo per preparare difese più credibili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Per esperienza diretta ti posso dire che quando scoperte le donne riescono ad inventare scuse così assurde ed illogiche che paradossalmente riescono nel loro intento, almeno nell'immediato perché ti spiazzano completamente; poi ragionando a mente fredda ti ricredi e ritorni all'attacco. E' un gioco lungo ed estenuante ma le fa guadagnare tempo per preparare difese più credibili.


"Per esperienza diretta, ti posso dire che le donne da me scoperte a piantarmi in testa un cesto di lumache.....ecc"

Così lo vedo meglio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma tralasci un elemento chiave per me:
> la disonestà nel farle di nascosto e, di conseguenza, la presa per il culo.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> brava diletta bravissima. vieni a londra e andiamoci a mangiare una pizza.
> e parliamo un po che secondo me ci confrontiamo bene sui questo argomento


Il tradimento è tale proprio perché viene nascosto altrimenti potrebbe essere definito in altri modi.
Non vi rendete conto che il vostro è un vostro espediente per stare tranquille.
Lo so bene perché era anche il mio e non ne ero consapevole.
L'avere "stipulato" un patto non significa che questo venga rispettato.
Può invece significare che, in base a questo patto, ci si fidi, non si colgano segnali, non si facciano controlli perché "tanto lo sa che può dirmelo. Basta che sia sincero!".
Ma quale sincerità volete che possa esserci se una persona vuole tradire?!! Sarà mica scema ad annunciarlo?! Se una persona vuole concedersi delle varianti, mi spiegate perché dovrebbe parlarne sapendo che questo significherebbe privarsene o chiudere il rapporto?
E' chiaro che non lo dirà mai perché vuole sia mantenere il rapporto, sia le varianti.
Chi pensate che abbia un patto diverso?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Fra i miei genitori vigeva il patto : FAI QUELLO CHE VUOI, BASTA CHE IO NON LO SAPPIA E NON ME NE ACCORGA". Alla fine, credo davvero sia la cosa più intelligente che una coppia che si sposa o convive può stabilire come patto e soprattutto fare.
Primo, perché ė una frase che presuppone lunga durata del rapporto e praticarne i dettami la favorisce; secondo, perché non deresponsabilizza nessuno dei due; terzo, perché non fa finta che "a noi due non succederà perché il nostro amore è speciale, noi siamo speciali, ecc. ecc.", insomma è realistica.
Ho maturato questa convinzione dopo essere stata inorridita per anni dall'averla ascoltata. È la vecchiaia


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fra i miei genitori vigeva il patto : FAI QUELLO CHE VUOI, BASTA CHE IO NON LO SAPPIA E NON ME NE ACCORGA". Alla fine, credo davvero sia la cosa più intelligente che una coppia che si sposa o convive può stabilire come patto e soprattutto fare.
> Primo, perché ė una frase che presuppone lunga durata del rapporto e praticarne i dettami la favorisce; secondo, perché non deresponsabilizza nessuno dei due; terzo, perché non fa finta che "a noi due non succederà perché il nostro amore è speciale, noi siamo speciali, ecc. ecc.", insomma è realistica.
> Ho maturato questa convinzione dopo essere stata inorridita per anni dall'averla ascoltata. È la vecchiaia


Questo è anche il patto (creduto moderno) di altri, quali il Conte o Tebe.
Ma neppure questo può salvare da nulla.
Soprattutto perché è per principio squilibrato.
E' squilibrato perché ci sarà sempre una delle due persone della coppia (un tempo era tradizionalmente la donna per questioni di educazione e di controllo sociale) che non usufruirebbe di tale libertà, semplicemente perché ama e non ha nessun interesse a trovare altro o perché fa più fatica a trovare altro per condizioni di vita sociale o perché è fatta in modo tale che per poter avere un'altra relazione dovrebbe proprio trovare un'alternativa.
Per me è inutile cercare di inventarsi patti e accordi e accettare che tutti possiamo essere traditi, a meno che si stia con una persona che, per il suo modo di essere e amare e vivere la coppia, proprio non si senta di farlo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tale proprio perché viene nascosto altrimenti potrebbe essere definito in altri modi.
> Non vi rendete conto che il vostro è un vostro espediente per stare tranquille.
> Lo so bene perché era anche il mio e non ne ero consapevole.
> L'avere "stipulato" un patto non significa che questo venga rispettato.
> ...


E' difficile da spiegare Bruni.
Mmmm. Dipende. Ci sono persone che non hanno interesse nel mantenere l esclusivita' sessuale, il che significa che sapere che il proprio partner di tanto in tanto si concede un "extra" non crea nessun problema. In quel caso l annunciazione sarebbe gradita perche, che motivo avresti di non parlarmene se sai che a me non crea problemi? 
Piu nascodi piu hai da nascondere.
la maggior parte dei traditori qui dentro mi sembrano quelli che votavano berlusconi. Quando chiedevi nessuno che lo votava, poi pero mille voti...
molto qui non sono pentiti di quello che fanno, ci vedono del giusto, vedi Lothar, che e' il primo dei polletti da combattimento dei ranghi perche se fosse davvero sicuro di quello che fa, che non c'e' nulla di male nel farlo, che e' solo il 10% famoso di Tebe e che non c'entra nulla con l amore, allora lo idrebbe al partner...
e' questo quando io dico: se mai dovesse capitare a me certamente che lo direi al mio compagno, perche in alcuni casi io davvero non lo vedo come tradimento, meglio...betrayal.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche il patto (creduto moderno) di altri, quali il Conte o Tebe.
> Ma neppure questo può salvare da nulla.
> Soprattutto perché è per principio squilibrato.
> E' squilibrato perché ci sarà sempre una delle due persone della coppia (un tempo era tradizionalmente la donna per questioni di educazione e di controllo sociale) che non usufruirebbe di tale libertà, semplicemente perché ama e non ha nessun interesse a trovare altro o perché fa più fatica a trovare altro per condizioni di vita sociale o perché è fatta in modo tale che per poter avere un'altra relazione dovrebbe proprio trovare un'alternativa.
> Per me è inutile cercare di inventarsi patti e accordi e accettare che tutti possiamo essere traditi, a meno che si stia con una persona che, per il suo modo di essere e amare e vivere la coppia, proprio non si senta di farlo.


Sì, ci sono persone intrinsecamente fedeli. Che, guarda caso, sono irresistibilmente attratte da chi è intrinsecamente infedele. In realtà, infatti, non è che una persona di metta a "cercare altro", di solito agli intrinsecamente infedeli accade di "incontrare altro". Chi si mette nella condizione di "cercare" non è infedele, si sente solo.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tale proprio perché viene nascosto altrimenti potrebbe essere definito in altri modi.
> Non vi rendete conto che il vostro è un vostro espediente per stare tranquille.
> Lo so bene perché era anche il mio e non ne ero consapevole.
> L'avere "stipulato" un patto non significa che questo venga rispettato.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche il patto (creduto moderno) di altri, quali il Conte o Tebe.
> Ma neppure questo può salvare da nulla.
> Soprattutto perché è per principio squilibrato.
> E' squilibrato perché ci sarà sempre una delle due persone della coppia (un tempo era tradizionalmente la donna per questioni di educazione e di controllo sociale) che non usufruirebbe di tale libertà, semplicemente perché ama e non ha nessun interesse a trovare altro o perché fa più fatica a trovare altro per condizioni di vita sociale o perché è fatta in modo tale che per poter avere un'altra relazione dovrebbe proprio trovare un'alternativa.
> Per me è inutile cercare di inventarsi patti e accordi e accettare che tutti possiamo essere traditi, a meno che si stia con una persona che, per il suo modo di essere e amare e vivere la coppia, proprio non si senta di farlo.


Mi è piaciuta moltissimo la tua prima risposta, che condivido in pieno.
Molto meno la seconda invece. Credo che il non voler sapere non sia assolutamente un patto. Credo che sia solo una presa di posizione (a mio modo di vedere) intelligente, soprattutto se il tradimento è una scappatella.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Ma lo capisci o no che l'atteggiamento del tipo "va bene se vai con altre, basta che me lo dici" è una roba da palesissime dementi? Specie se poi queste sveglione non chiedono per loro la stessa libertà, anche solo ipoteticamente. Non perchè debbano essere interessate realmente, ma per cazzo livellare i termini del discorso. Invece no. E cianciano pure se uno scrive che sono delle zerbine rincoglionite.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che l'atteggiamento del tipo "va bene se vai con altre, basta che me lo dici" è una roba da palesissime dementi? Specie se poi queste sveglione non chiedono per loro la stessa libertà, anche solo ipoteticamente. Non perchè debbano essere interessate realmente, ma per cazzo livellare i termini del discorso. Invece no. E cianciano pure se uno scrive che sono delle zerbine rincoglionite.


hai finito? o devi ricominciare anche oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai finito? o devi ricominciare anche oggi?


Buttati dal London Bridge.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buttati dal London Bridge.


i will, tomorrow.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta moltissimo la tua prima risposta, che condivido in pieno.
> Molto meno la seconda invece. Credo che il non voler sapere non sia assolutamente un patto. Credo che sia solo una presa di posizione (a mio modo di vedere) intelligente, soprattutto se il tradimento è una scappatella.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma la seconda, per me, è implicita nella prima.
Una "scappatella" la si mette tutti in conto perché (in linea teorica e fantasmatica) può capitare: "un viaggio", "una serata che si è bevuto" ecc
La situazione fantasmatica il tradimento viene ridotto a non tradimento, a un sogno, a una "polluzione notturna", a una fantasia realizzata.
In realtà io credo che la scappatella non esista in quei termini.
Non si tratta di vivere liberamente il sesso, come può accadere da chi non in coppia (vedi Tara) ma di scegliere di trovarsi in situazioni in cui si può realizzare del sesso facile. Scegliere di mettersi in quelle situazioni è già tradire perché non credo che sia quello che si intende come scappatella andare regolarmente soli in discoteca cercando l'acchiappo e il sesso nel parcheggio.
Per tutte le altre situazioni non di questo tipo ogni tradimento comporta anche un avvicinamento progressivo, un dialogo, un gioco di seduzione e allora, altro che scappatella!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono persone intrinsecamente fedeli. Che, guarda caso, sono irresistibilmente attratte da chi è intrinsecamente infedele. In realtà, infatti, non è che una persona di metta a "cercare altro", di solito agli intrinsecamente infedeli accade di "incontrare altro". Chi si mette nella condizione di "cercare" non è infedele, si sente solo.


Queste sono affermazioni più semplicistiche perfino della mia "bisogno di conferme".


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E' difficile da spiegare Bruni.
> Mmmm. Dipende. Ci sono persone che non hanno interesse nel mantenere l esclusivita' sessuale, il che significa che sapere che il proprio partner di tanto in tanto si concede un "extra" non crea nessun problema. In quel caso l annunciazione sarebbe gradita perche, che motivo avresti di non parlarmene se sai che a me non crea problemi?
> Piu nascodi piu hai da nascondere.
> la maggior parte dei traditori qui dentro mi sembrano quelli che votavano berlusconi. Quando chiedevi nessuno che lo votava, poi pero mille voti...
> ...


Mi fai un esempio di come si può realizzare l'extra e come può essere raccontato senza problemi?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

quando mi buttero daL London Bridge (ignorans, ignorantis) lascero' un bigliettino con scritto: se voltee sapere perche, loggatevi su questo forum, questo e' il nick, questa e' la password e chiedete a Joey Blow perche l ho fatto.


----------



## morfeo78 (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fra i miei genitori vigeva il patto : FAI QUELLO CHE VUOI, BASTA CHE IO NON LO SAPPIA E NON ME NE ACCORGA". Alla fine, credo davvero sia la cosa più intelligente che una coppia che si sposa o convive può stabilire come patto e soprattutto fare.
> Primo, perché ė una frase che presuppone lunga durata del rapporto e praticarne i dettami la favorisce; secondo, perché non deresponsabilizza nessuno dei due; terzo, perché non fa finta che "a noi due non succederà perché il nostro amore è speciale, noi siamo speciali, ecc. ecc.", insomma è realistica.
> Ho maturato questa convinzione dopo essere stata inorridita per anni dall'averla ascoltata. È la vecchiaia


Il non sottovalutare la cosa senza dire "a noi non succederà mai" è un discorso, il trovare fare certi tipi di patti è un altro.
A fronte di un sospetto allora non si dovrebbe accertarsi della cosa?? E se sgammati sul fatto si ammonisce: "stai più attenta! Devi essere più brava a mentire e nascondermi l'amante! Dai, su. Andate a scopare da un'altra parte..."???

Non è però che sento questo ragionamento. Lo dice pure un carissimo amico che conosco dall'infanzia (Traditore cronico/seriale). Ma lo pensa, lo dice a me ma non credo lo dica a lei. 

Capisco di più quelli che scelgono di essere una coppia aperta. Ma aperta veramente e non solo da una parte per egoismo di uno e l'essere succube dell'altro.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando mi buttero daL London Bridge (ignorans, ignorantis) lascero' un bigliettino con scritto: se voltee sapere perche, loggatevi su questo forum, questo e' il nick, questa e' la password e chiedete a Joey Blow perche l ho fatto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la seconda, per me, è implicita nella prima.
> Una "scappatella" la si mette tutti in conto perché (in linea teorica e fantasmatica) può capitare: "un viaggio", "una serata che si è bevuto" ecc
> La situazione fantasmatica il tradimento viene ridotto a non tradimento, a un sogno, a una "polluzione notturna", a una fantasia realizzata.
> In realtà io credo che la scappatella non esista in quei termini.
> ...


Evidenzio fino al sesso, perché poi sul facile ci sarebbe da aprire un altro thread. Poche te la mollano facile 
Si. Sono d'accordo. Ma io do un'altra valenza al tradimento, nel senso che la libera scelta è certamente quella del tradire e quindi di ingannare. Questo non è in discussione. Ma nel momento in cui ciò avviene, se la coppia funziona e tutto ciò si ferma a una sbandata, io preferisco non sapere e vivere nella mia inconsapevolezza. Decisamente meno tormentata e consolatrice della spietata verità.
Se invece la coppia non funziona e ci sono grossi problemi, allora forse è meglio scoprire il tradimento, perché è lo tsunami che spazza via tutto. Da lì poi si cambia strada oppure si cotruisce su basi diverse da quelle di prima. Ogni coppia segue il suo percorso.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che l'atteggiamento del tipo "va bene se vai con altre, basta che me lo dici" è una roba da palesissime dementi? Specie se poi queste sveglione non chiedono per loro la stessa libertà, anche solo ipoteticamente. Non perchè debbano essere interessate realmente, ma per cazzo livellare i termini del discorso. Invece no. E cianciano pure se uno scrive che sono delle zerbine rincoglionite.


I fedeli desiderano sapere per decidere cosa fare. Cioè desiderano essere messi nella condizione di scegliere, desiderano essere trattati alla pari, con trasparenza. Insomma, non vogliono essere presi per il culo. E' assolutamente legittimo. 
Ma chi promette al fedele che sì, va bene, se ti tradisco te lo dico, mente. 
Perché un tradimento non si confessa, non si confessa mai, a meno che non venga scoperto. Questo almeno è quello che succede nel 90 per cento dei casi.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai un esempio di come si può realizzare l'extra e come può essere raccontato senza problemi?


non lo so, non mi e' capitato. Io lo metto sempre in conto chje possa succedere, per questo ho chiesto onesta.
e non fedelta. pretendere fedelta significa che se poi non puoi mantenerla,menti, dici bugie, ti nascondi, ed e' proprio quello che non voglio io. preferirei essere al corrente della scappatella (sia chiaro, parliamo di scappatelle, anzi, una o due scappatella nelll arco della vita, non relazioni parallele, in quel caso ti ritrovi le valige fuori ancora prima di confessarlo), saperlo per poterne parlare.
si prendo l esempio del tuo "un viaggio" perche la sera in cui si ha bevuto....mm a 35 anni ....davvero ti ubriachi cosi tanto da confondere me con un altra...? preferisco il viaggio.
gradirei che al rientro mi fosse confessato il misfatto.
vorrei capire perche e' successo, e' successo perche non vado piu bene io?
e' successo perche hai sentito attrazione e l hai voluto fare?
e' successo perche volevi farmi del male apposta?
anche li gradirei sincerita.
sbaglio? dovrei teneremi le corna come la maggior parte qui dentro, e poi scoprire tutto magari dopo anni?e non sapere piu dive sta la verita o le bugie?
sbaglio a cercare di capire le debolezze umane e separarle dall amore?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando mi buttero daL London Bridge (ignorans, ignorantis) lascero' un bigliettino con scritto: se voltee sapere perche, loggatevi su questo forum, questo e' il nick, questa e' la password e chiedete a Joey Blow perche l ho fatto.


Ahò...Ce mettono er duro in gabbia. Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono affermazioni più semplicistiche perfino della mia "bisogno di conferme".


Ma guarda che non c'è mica tanto da fare filosofia su queste cose, eh...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Evidenzio fino al sesso, perché poi sul facile ci sarebbe da aprire un altro thread. Poche te la mollano facile
> Si. Sono d'accordo. Ma io do un'altra valenza al tradimento, nel senso che la libera scelta è certamente quella del tradire e quindi di ingannare. Questo non è in discussione. Ma nel momento in cui ciò avviene, se la coppia funziona e tutto ciò si ferma a una sbandata, io preferisco non sapere e vivere nella mia inconsapevolezza. Decisamente meno tormentata e consolatrice della spietata verità.
> Se invece la coppia non funziona e ci sono grossi problemi, allora forse è meglio scoprire il tradimento, perché è lo tsunami che spazza via tutto. Da lì poi si cambia strada oppure si cotruisce su basi diverse da quelle di prima. Ogni coppia segue il suo percorso.
> 
> Buscopann


Capisco.
Allora la "scappatella" non esiste. Si sta parlando di tradimento che ci si augura di breve durata e per solo sesso.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non lo so, non mi e' capitato. Io lo metto sempre in conto chje possa succedere, per questo ho chiesto onesta.
> e non fedelta. pretendere fedelta significa che se poi non puoi mantenerla,menti, dici bugie, ti nascondi, ed e' proprio quello che non voglio io. preferirei essere al corrente della scappatella (sia chiaro, parliamo di scappatelle, anzi, una o due scappatella nelll arco della vita, non relazioni parallele, in quel caso ti ritrovi le valige fuori ancora prima di confessarlo), saperlo per poterne parlare.
> si prendo l esempio del tuo "un viaggio" perche la sera in cui si ha bevuto....mm a 35 anni ....davvero ti ubriachi cosi tanto da confondere me con un altra...? preferisco il viaggio.
> gradirei che al rientro mi fosse confessato il misfatto.
> ...


Il tradito, salvo rarissime eccezioni, non può mai capire perché l'altro/a gli ha messo le corna. E' una verità che non fa parte del tradito, ma che appartiene esclusivamente al traditore.
Sarebbe come cercare di capire perché lui preferisce il cioccolato e non la vaniglia. Te lo può spiegare. Ma non lo capirai mai. L'unica cosa chiara nella tua testa e nella tua anima sarà solo il dolore. 


Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non lo so, non mi e' capitato. Io lo metto sempre in conto chje possa succedere, per questo ho chiesto onesta.
> e non fedelta. pretendere fedelta significa che se poi non puoi mantenerla,menti, dici bugie, ti nascondi, ed e' proprio quello che non voglio io. preferirei essere al corrente della scappatella (sia chiaro, parliamo di scappatelle, anzi, una o due scappatella nelll arco della vita, non relazioni parallele, in quel caso ti ritrovi le valige fuori ancora prima di confessarlo), saperlo per poterne parlare.
> si prendo l esempio del tuo "un viaggio" perche la sera in cui si ha bevuto....mm a 35 anni ....davvero ti ubriachi cosi tanto da confondere me con un altra...? preferisco il viaggio.
> gradirei che al rientro mi fosse confessato il misfatto.
> ...


Non dico che sbagli, dico che è irrealistico,.
Per quale motivo ti dovrebbe raccontare di un'avventura sessuale che si è aperta e chiusa nell'arco di una notte o di pochi giorni? Solo per farti male? Se non ha importanza e tu non ne verresti mai a conoscenza, perché raccontartela?
E' come quando vomiti alle 10 di mattina e poi stai bene, perché dovresti raccontarlo a chi ti vuole bene se è ansioso e poi si fa mille problemi sulla tua salute? Te lo tieni per te, se sai che non ha importanza.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Vedo di essere più chiara.
Due si amano, decidono di diventare una coppia stabile. La fedeltà è un implicito finché c'è amore.
Ma si sa che la fase dell'innamoramento passa. E' a quel punto e solo a quel punto che l'intrinsacamente infedele comincerà ad accorgersi che il mondo è pieno di possibilità inesplorate. E tradirà, o prima o poi. 
A quel punto il fedele ha due possibilità: 
1. lo sospetta, lo viene a sapere: prende e porta a casa; molla e ricomincia da zero. 
2. non lo sospetta, non lo sa: continua sereno la sua vita di coppia.

Tu cosa scegli?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I fedeli desiderano sapere per decidere cosa fare. Cioè desiderano essere messi nella condizione di scegliere, desiderano essere trattati alla pari, con trasparenza. Insomma, non vogliono essere presi per il culo. E' assolutamente legittimo.
> Ma chi promette al fedele che sì, va bene, se ti tradisco te lo dico, mente.
> Perché un tradimento non si confessa, non si confessa mai, a meno che non venga scoperto. Questo almeno è quello che succede nel 90 per cento dei casi.


Ma cos'è "i fedeli"? Ma i fedeli de che? Gli insicuri cronici, non "i fedeli" generici alla cazzo di cane. Gli insicuri, i deboli senza nerbo. Questo è. E non è essere trattati "alla pari", è essere rassicurati nella tenuta del rapporto accordando alla controparte tutto o quasi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non c'è mica tanto da fare filosofia su queste cose, eh...


Per me c'è da fare psicologia.
Ma si può anche far finta di no. Come si preferisce.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico che sbagli, dico che è irrealistico,.
> Per quale motivo ti dovrebbe raccontare di un'avventura sessuale che si è aperta e chiusa nell'arco di una notte o di pochi giorni? Solo per farti male? Se non ha importanza e tu non ne verresti mai a conoscenza, perché raccontartela?
> E' come quando vomiti alle 10 di mattina e poi stai bene, perché dovresti raccontarlo a chi ti vuole bene se è ansioso e poi si fa mille problemi sulla tua salute? Te lo tieni per te, se sai che non ha importanza.


non so risponderti. so solo che lo vorrei sapere.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedo di essere più chiara.
> Due si amano, decidono di diventare una coppia stabile. *La fedeltà è un implicito finché c'è amore.*
> Ma si sa che la fase dell'innamoramento passa. E' a quel punto e solo a quel punto che l'intrinsacamente infedele comincerà ad accorgersi che il mondo è pieno di possibilità inesplorate. E tradirà, o prima o poi.
> A quel punto il fedele ha due possibilità:
> ...


Anche questa, a mio parere, è un'affermazione non vera.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cos'è "i fedeli"? Ma i fedeli de che? Gli insicuri cronici, non "i fedeli" generici alla cazzo di cane. Gli insicuri, i deboli senza nerbo. Questo è. E non è essere trattati "alla pari", è essere rassicurati nella tenuta del rapporto accordando alla controparte tutto o quasi.


No, JB, esistono persone che sono piene di senso dell'onore, veramente oneste, veramente magnanime. Non sono dei deboli, sono persone forti, che pagano sempre per gli errori che fanno e pretendono che chi condivide con loro la vita sia come loro: grande. 
Sono i fedeli: gente strutturata così. Guarda che non devi mica cercare tanto lontano: Oscuro è così.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche questa, a mio parere, è un'affermazione non vera.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma dai! Gli innamorati pensano a fare le corna?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so risponderti. so solo che lo vorrei sapere.


Lo vuoi sapere perché vuoi tenere tutto sotto controllo.
E' il non avere il controllo della situazione che ti sbarella. E' comune a molte persone. Sopratttto di quelle molto insicure.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so risponderti. so solo che lo vorrei sapere.


Come in un diagramma di flusso, torna al mio primo post qui.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non lo so, non mi e' capitato. Io lo metto sempre in conto chje possa succedere, per questo ho chiesto onesta.
> e non fedelta. pretendere fedelta significa che se poi non puoi mantenerla,menti, dici bugie, ti nascondi, ed e' proprio quello che non voglio io. preferirei essere al corrente della scappatella (sia chiaro, parliamo di scappatelle, anzi, una o due scappatella nelll arco della vita, non relazioni parallele, in quel caso ti ritrovi le valige fuori ancora prima di confessarlo), saperlo per poterne parlare.
> si prendo l esempio del tuo "un viaggio" perche la sera in cui si ha bevuto....mm a 35 anni ....davvero ti ubriachi cosi tanto da confondere me con un altra...? preferisco il viaggio.
> gradirei che al rientro mi fosse confessato il misfatto.
> ...


Caciottina, pretendere onestà è un conto, chiedere al tuo partner di confessarti eventuali tradimenti è un altro. Sai che non funziona così, non è una cosa che puoi chiedere, anche se legittima.

E comunque è sempre meglio non sapere... occhio non vede....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, JB, esistono persone che sono piene di senso dell'onore, veramente oneste, veramente magnanime. Non sono dei deboli, sono persone forti, che pagano sempre per gli errori che fanno e pretendono che chi condivide con loro la vita sia come loro: grande.
> Sono i fedeli: gente strutturata così. Guarda che non devi mica cercare tanto lontano: Oscuro è così.


Ma cosa CAZZO stai dicendo?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fra i miei genitori vigeva il patto : FAI QUELLO CHE VUOI, BASTA CHE IO NON LO SAPPIA E NON ME NE ACCORGA". Alla fine, credo davvero sia la cosa più intelligente che una coppia che si sposa o convive può stabilire come patto e soprattutto fare.
> Primo, perché ė una frase che presuppone lunga durata del rapporto e praticarne i dettami la favorisce; secondo, perché non deresponsabilizza nessuno dei due; terzo, perché non fa finta che "a noi due non succederà perché il nostro amore è speciale, noi siamo speciali, ecc. ecc.", insomma è realistica.
> Ho maturato questa convinzione dopo essere stata inorridita per anni dall'averla ascoltata. È la vecchiaia


ognuno faccia il patto che crede ma definirlo oggettivamente il più "intelligente" non mi pare il caso.
fare lo struzzo non mi è mai piaciuto e pensare di vivere con il mio uomo con un mondo taciuto e sommerso come da patto stabilito  mi fa schifo .e non vedo perchè non partire dalla convinzione che si sia speciali l'uno per l'altro pur nella consapevolezza che tutto cambia e si trasforma ...ma si affronta momento per momento .
ma quando si vive lo si fa con il massimo del trasporto e passione, non con la pulce del chissà chi sei veramente


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo vuoi sapere perché vuoi tenere tutto sotto controllo.
> E' il non avere il controllo della situazione che ti sbarella. E' comune a molte persone. Sopratttto di quelle molto insicure.
> 
> Buscopann


naaa, a me il controllo non interessa....non ho proprio il controllo di nulla se non della mia vita, in generale.
se fosse cosi, tenderei a controllare anche lui, invece mi pare la persona piu libera del mondo....
non gli controllo ilo cellulare, se esce e' grasso che cola se gli faccio una telefonata che in genere e; solo per dire: torni a cena o no?
non sono una che controlla...


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dai! Gli innamorati pensano a fare le corna?


Amore e innamoramento sono due cose diverse. L'innamoramento è la sbronza. Quando questa ti passa allora si può parlare di amore (se è amore) o di altro.
In ogni caso alcune persone tradiscono anche da innamorate.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ognuno faccia il patto che crede ma definirlo oggettivamente il più "intelligente" non mi pare il caso.
> fare lo struzzo non mi è mai piaciuto e pensare di vivere con il mio uomo con un mondo taciuto e sommerso come da patto stabilito  mi fa schifo .e non vedo perchè non partire dalla convinzione che si sia speciali l'uno per l'altro pur nella consapevolezza che tutto cambia e si trasforma ...ma si affronta momento per momento .
> ma quando si vive lo si fa con il massimo del trasporto e passione, non con la pulce del chissà chi sei veramente


Ma se chi tradisce NON ti mette mai nella condizione di saperlo, sospettarlo, intuirlo, cioè fa come Lothar, che si occupa sempre della sua mogliettina, scusa...


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dai! Gli innamorati pensano a fare le corna?


Nessuno pensa a fare le corna. E' una cosa che ti capita. Come quando pesti una cacca di cane al parco. Certo, avresti potuto evitarla, ma non è sempre così facile.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Amore e innamoramento sono due cose diverse. L'innamoramento è la sbronza. Quando questa ti passa allora si può parlare di amore (se è amore) o di altro.
> In ogni caso alcune persone tradiscono anche da innamorate.
> 
> Buscopann


Le eprsone che tradiscono da innamorate per conto mio non sono persone, sono merde.


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> La cosa è talmente plateale che se "ci mettessi una pietra sopra" equivarrebbe a consegnarle un nulla osta per cagarmi in testa ogni volta che vuole e dirmi che è stato un asino che mi volava sopra (scusate il francesismo).
> L'alternativa è mollare tutto (di nuovo).


Ma non puoi parlarle di nuovo e puntare sul fatto che nei messaggi parli della loro bimba? E che quindi le date non possono essere sballate? Magari con domande, che la mettono in condizioni di riflettere,  tipo: Che hai fatto a fare un figlio con me se poi vuoi ricevere foto del genere? Dovevi soddisfare il tuo senso di maternità?
Credo che tu debba provocare l lei la voglia di discutere, perché se ogni volta taglia con "" le date sono sbagliate sei tu il cattivo"", non si risolve proprio nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Caciottina, pretendere onestà è un conto, chiedere al tuo partner di confessarti eventuali tradimenti è un altro. Sai che non funziona così, non è una cosa che puoi chiedere, anche se legittima.
> 
> E comunque è sempre meglio non sapere... occhio non vede....


ma perche?
perche non dovrei volerlo sapere?
almeno vorrei vedere se ha le palle di farmi questo e poi confessarlo, per darmi modo di decidere cosa voglio fare...
se lui dovessde avere una sola notte di sesso , e non me lo dicesse, lo dovessi scoprire io (che poi io non sono una che indaga, ma se c'e' qualcosa io la trovo, smuovo mari e monti e la trovo) , non potrei mai perdonarlo.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> naaa, a me il controllo non interessa....non ho proprio il controllo di nulla se non della mia vita, in generale.
> se fosse cosi, tenderei a controllare anche lui, invece mi pare la persona piu libera del mondo....
> non gli controllo ilo cellulare, se esce e' grasso che cola se gli faccio una telefonata che in genere e; solo per dire: torni a cena o no?
> non sono una che controlla...


Avere la situazione sotto controllo e controllare sono due concetti che hanno poco in comune. Sono due cose diverse.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa a fare le corna. E' una cosa che ti capita. Come quando pesti una cacca di cane al parco. Certo, avresti potuto evitarla, ma non è sempre così facile.


Cioè ti capita di non saper tenerti il cazzo nei pantaloni? Allora sei una merda.


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa a fare le corna. E' una cosa che ti capita. Come quando pesti una cacca di cane al parco. Certo, avresti potuto evitarla, ma non è sempre così facile.



Ciao

cioè, per non farlo capitare ... a tua moglie, la imbavagli? ...


sienne


----------



## morfeo78 (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I fedeli desiderano sapere per decidere cosa fare. Cioè desiderano essere messi nella condizione di scegliere, desiderano essere trattati alla pari, con trasparenza. Insomma, non vogliono essere presi per il culo. E' assolutamente legittimo.
> Ma chi promette al fedele che sì, va bene, se ti tradisco te lo dico, mente.
> Perché un tradimento non si confessa, non si confessa mai, a meno che non venga scoperto. Questo almeno è quello che succede nel 90 per cento dei casi.


Il fedele chiede solo onesta. Se vuoi andare con un altro non sono io a trattenerti, ma (possibilmente prima) lasciami. Stare con una e vivere qualcosa di finto non mi interessa.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche?
> perche non dovrei volerlo sapere?
> almeno vorrei vedere se ha le palle di farmi questo e poi confessarlo, per darmi modo di decidere cosa voglio fare...
> se lui dovessde avere una sola notte di sesso , e non me lo dicesse, lo dovessi scoprire io (che poi io non sono una che indaga, ma se c'e' qualcosa io la trovo, smuovo mari e monti e la trovo) , non potrei mai perdonarlo.


Un traditore non confesserà mai. Anche solo per paura.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avere la situazione sotto controllo e controllare sono due concetti che hanno poco in comune. Sono due cose diverse.
> 
> Buscopann


no busco, avere la situazione sotto controllo, vuol dire anche sapere cosa succede sempre, e io quando lui non e' con me, non ho la minima idea di cosa faccia e con chi sia e manco mi frega....perche io pretendo lo stesso....se esco con le amiche non mi devi tartassare ogni 5 minuti, perche poi mi scogliono e dormo fuori.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

tu fai troppi calcoli e discorsi,
una coppia innamorata inizia un percorso con tutto l'entusiasmo possibile ed è giusto che sia così, la vita e il tempo daranno modo di temprare e mettere a prova l'unione che vedrà sì...momenti di curiosità e tentazioni varie come dicic tu...ma conoscerà anche intimità e forze comuni dei quali forse non hai idea .
tutto ciò per dire?:singleeye:
ah...che c'è tanto altro oltre a tette, culi e cazzi nuovi    





Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedo di essere più chiara.
> Due si amano, decidono di diventare una coppia stabile. La fedeltà è un implicito finché c'è amore.
> Ma si sa che la fase dell'innamoramento passa. E' a quel punto e solo a quel punto che l'intrinsacamente infedele comincerà ad accorgersi che il mondo è pieno di possibilità inesplorate. E tradirà, o prima o poi.
> A quel punto il fedele ha due possibilità:
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè ti capita di non saper tenerti il cazzo nei pantaloni? Allora sei una merda.


Io vorrei aprirti la testa e vedere cosa minchia potrà mai esserci che ti va in corto così. Non capisci mai un cazzo, sei bislacca da morì ed hai "teorie" e spiegazioni allucinanti che potrebbero valere giusto nella tana del bianconiglio. Porca puttana, hai cinquanta e rotti anni. Mi fa male il cervello.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè ti capita di non saper tenerti il cazzo nei pantaloni? Allora sei una merda.


Ma in che mondo vivete ragazzi? Tutti possono tradire, anche i più retti e pii. Non è propriamente una cosa che programmi di fare. Può succedere, siamo umani (magari di merda).


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cioè, per non farlo capitare ... a tua moglie, la imbavagli? ...
> 
> ...


Non ho capito...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Un traditore non confesserà mai. Anche solo per paura.


e allora perche l hai fatto?
li non hai avuto paura di perdere tutto?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma se chi tradisce NON ti mette mai nella condizione di saperlo, sospettarlo, intuirlo, cioè fa come Lothar, che si occupa sempre della sua mogliettina, scusa...


non è un motivo valido per il quale debba siglare un accordo di lecita  menzogna .
non posso basare un matrimonio o una convivenza su queste basi, non io.gli altri ovviamente se sono concordi facciano come credono


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa a fare le corna. E' una cosa che ti capita. Come quando pesti una cacca di cane al parco. Certo, avresti potuto evitarla, ma non è sempre così facile.


Madonna kid: ma perché ci tieni sempre così tanto a farti insultare?


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora perche l hai fatto?
> li non hai avuto paura di perdere tutto?


Io l'ho confessato del tutto solo quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento. Abbiamo scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Madonna kid: ma perché ci tieni sempre così tanto a farti insultare?


BDSM


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io l'ho confessato del tutto solo quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento. Abbiamo scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora.


ah....quindi ahai avuto una paura fottuta.....HAI ASPETTATO CHE FOSSE ELI LA PRIMA ADIRE TUTTO TUTTO E POI HAI FATTO TU COSI...
ecco io ti prendevo a morsi le palle fino a farti piangfere


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora perche l hai fatto?
> li non hai avuto paura di perdere tutto?


Ben per quello si tace.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per quello si tace.


non capisco la paura di parlare rispetto a quella di agire.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah....quindi ahai avuto una paura fottuta.....HAI ASPETTATO CHE FOSSE ELI LA PRIMA ADIRE TUTTO TUTTO E POI HAI FATTO TU COSI...
> ecco io ti prendevo a morsi le palle fino a farti piangfere


Mia moglie non ha mai creduto ad un mio tradimento platonico. Diciamo che sapeva, ma non ha voluto indagare. La cosa è saltata fuori durante la terapia di coppia, dove si chiedeva espressamente "assoluta sincerità".


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capisco la paura di parlare rispetto a quella di agire.


semplice 
egoismo


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capisco la paura di parlare rispetto a quella di agire.


Una scopata te la puoi portare dentro senza problemi.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> semplice
> egoismo


Molto, si.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capisco la paura di parlare rispetto a quella di agire.


Come fai a non capirla?
Hai mai raccontato balle a casa o a un'amica per non avere rogne? Non hai mai raccontato una balla per giustificare che non eri preparata a scuola o in palestra?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

e bisogna fare terapia per arrivarci?
perché ci si sceglie per la vita per poi raccontarsi frottole e nascondersi dietro a falsità?nessuno ci obbliga  a stare con un altro





Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non ha mai creduto ad un mio tradimento platonico. Diciamo che sapeva, ma non ha voluto indagare. La cosa è saltata fuori durante la terapia di coppia, dove si chiedeva espressamente "assoluta sincerità".


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Il fedele chiede solo onestà. Se vuoi andare con un altro non sono io a trattenerti, ma (possibilmente prima) lasciami. Stare con una e vivere qualcosa di finto non mi interessa.


Bravissimo. E' così. E uomini (e donne) così, ne esistono. Qui c'è Oscuro, per esempio. Il mio GA è così, per esempio.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fai a non capirla?
> Hai mai raccontato balle a casa o a un'amica per non avere rogne? Non hai mai raccontato una balla per giustificare che non eri preparata a scuola o in palestra?


no.
ho sempre avuto la faccia come il culo e mi sono sempre fatta scudo di questo. se  a scuola non ero preparata dicevo solo : bnon sono preparata.
a casa nemmeno, non ho mai fatto nul;la senza avere il permsso firmato dei miei, non sono mai andata a ballare di nascosto poer dire, ho aspettato di avere il permesso. e sai perche? per la paura di essere scoperta.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e bisogna fare terapia per arrivarci?
> perché ci si sceglie per la vita per poi raccontarsi frottole e nascondersi dietro a falsità?nessuno ci obbliga  a stare con un altro


Io parto dal presupposto che inel 90% dei casi, chi tradisce non vuole lasciare il partner. Altrimenti perchè tradirlo e non lasciarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bravissimo. E' così. E uomini (e donne) così, ne esistono. Qui c'è Oscuro, per esempio. Il mio GA è così, per esempio.


 e infatti tu sei fedelissima.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bravissimo. E' così. E uomini (e donne) così, ne esistono. Qui c'è Oscuro, per esempio. Il mio GA è così, per esempio.


Ma tu pensi che Oscuro te lo direbbe? Allora non hai capito nulla di un traditore.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Una scopata te la puoi portare dentro senza problemi.


tu forse, io morirei


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che inel 90% dei casi, chi tradisce non vuole lasciare il partner. Altrimenti perchè tradirlo e non lasciarlo?


la banale botte piena e moglie ubriaca, certo.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu forse, io morirei


Io sono morto a portarmela dentro, sia chiaro. Ma era più forte la paura di perdere lei.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono morto a portarmela dentro, sia chiaro. Ma era più forte la paura di perdere lei.


paura che non hai provato quando hai agito...lì la spinta supera la paura


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la banale botte piena e moglie ubriaca, certo.


Ma infatti. Ma se la moglie non sospetta e non ha proprio modo di accorgersene, nel senso che lui non le fa mancare nulla e le dimostra quello che le ha sempre dimostrato, che problema c'è?
C'è il problema che hai per le mani un infedele. Ma non lo sai. E finché non lo sai, stai bene.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono morto a portarmela dentro, sia chiaro. Ma era più forte la paura di perdere lei.


eh no Kid, tu non hai avuto solo una scopata.....eh....


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> paura che non hai provato quando hai agito...lì la spinta supera la paura


Lì semplicemente non pensi, almeno io ricordo questo.

Non pensavo mai a mia moglie, nè in positivo, nè in negativo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e infatti tu sei fedelissima.


Io NON sono così, infatti.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no Kid, tu non hai avuto solo una scopata.....eh....


Per questo ho portato mia moglie a tradirmi... perchè il peso della cosa mi ha portato a non essere più me stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capisco la paura di parlare rispetto a quella di agire.


ma è talmente semplice da risultare banale: agisci senza parlare e non paghi conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no.
> ho sempre avuto la faccia come il culo e mi sono sempre fatta scudo di questo. se  a scuola non ero preparata dicevo solo : bnon sono preparata.
> a casa nemmeno, non ho mai fatto nul;la senza avere il permsso firmato dei miei, non sono mai andata a ballare di nascosto poer dire, ho aspettato di avere il permesso. e sai perche? per la paura di essere scoperta.


Perché per te era importante avere anche l'approvazione implicita e quindi facevi in modo di far la cosa giusta.
Ma avrai avuto amiche che raccontavano balle. E' normale. Dipende da cosa viene considerato non lecito. Se viene considerato tale quello che per te è una sciocchezza, la farai e la nasconderai. Ti ho fatto anche l'esempio della bugia bianca di non dire che hai vomitato per non mettere in ansia inutilmente.
Si fa. Lo fanno tutti.
Tu vuoi che l'idea di dover dire una cosa sgradevole e dolorosa blocchi il fare quella cosa ma non funziona così.
Il tuo patto l'ho fatto anch'io e lo fanno quasi tutti. Gli altri fanno l'altro: fai ma non lo devo sapere.
Sono due facce della stessa medaglia per dire: se deve essere tradimento non deve intaccare il NOI.
E' la stessa cosa del 10% di Tebe.
Ma sono tutte balle perché eccome che intacca il noi!!
Qui si fanno mille distinguo sul tradire nel letto perché il letto è di entrambi e il corpo no.
Ma son balle anche queste. Se sei in coppia e hai un patto di fedeltà il tuo corpo non è più solo tuo e quel che ci fai non è solo più affare tuo. 
E se si vuol tradire si tradisce e non lo si dice, finché il tradimento non allontana definitivamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Il fedele chiede solo onesta. Se vuoi andare con un altro non sono io a trattenerti, ma (possibilmente prima) lasciami. Stare con una e vivere qualcosa di finto non mi interessa.


Ma non è "il fedele". Chiunque di media è così, in qualsiasi ambito. Non è essere Uomini o Donne con la maiuscola, è essere un filo normodotati mentalmente. Perchè poi ci sono quelli che non gliene frega un cazzo ed è un discorso, quelli che preferiscono non sapere ed è un altro, e poi quelle che gli pagherebbero le puttane e zerbine assortite che è pure peggio.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Per questo ho portato mia moglie a tradirmi... perchè il peso della cosa mi ha portato a non essere più me stesso.


che cosa hai fatto?
che vuol dire...ho portato mia moglie a tradirmi?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che inel 90% dei casi, chi tradisce non vuole lasciare il partner. Altrimenti perchè tradirlo e non lasciarlo?


Certo!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è talmente semplice da risultare banale: agisci senza parlare e non paghi conseguenze.


comunque non ha senso, non e' che detta cosi passi...non passa.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Per questo ho portato mia moglie a tradirmi... perchè il peso della cosa mi ha portato a non essere più me stesso.


o semplicemente lei ha agito nelle tue stesse condizioni


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

arrgggggggggggggle fa mancare onestà, correttezza , sincerità e rispetto





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Ma se la moglie non sospetta e non ha proprio modo di accorgersene, nel senso *che lui non le fa mancare nulla *e le dimostra quello che le ha sempre dimostrato, che problema c'è?
> C'è il problema che hai per le mani un infedele. Ma non lo sai. E finché non lo sai, stai bene.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che cosa hai fatto?
> che vuol dire...ho portato mia moglie a tradirmi?


Il famoso "sequestro emozionale". Non riuscivo a darle nulla.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> o semplicemente lei ha agito nelle tue stesse condizioni


No fidati... non riuscivo nemmeno a tenerla per mano. Ero vuoto.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per te era importante avere anche l'approvazione implicita e quindi facevi in modo di far la cosa giusta.
> Ma avrai avuto amiche che raccontavano balle. E' normale. Dipende da cosa viene considerato non lecito. Se viene considerato tale quello che per te è una sciocchezza, la farai e la nasconderai. Ti ho fatto anche l'esempio della bugia bianca di non dire che hai vomitato per non mettere in ansia inutilmente.
> Si fa. Lo fanno tutti.
> Tu vuoi che l'idea di dover dire una cosa sgradevole e dolorosa blocchi il fare quella cosa ma non funziona così.
> ...


si ho amiche che dicevano balle.
io non l ho fatto perche ho sempre penmsato che ci fosse un eta per tutto e ho sempre confidato che se i miei (che sono molto libertini) mi vietavano di fare una cosa, allora era meglio non farla. e ragionare cosi non me le ha nemmeno mai fatte pesare.
per la seconda parte, vorra dire che se dovesse farlo e non dirmelo, ne paghera le conseguenze amaramente.
io ho chiesto solo una cosa che non e' nemmeno fedelta. se non e' in grado di adrmi nemmeno quella, non e' la persona per me.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrgggggggggggggle fa mancare onestà, correttezza , sincerità e rispetto


e lo paga, se ha una coscienza, eccome se lo paga...


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ho amiche che dicevano balle.
> io non l ho fatto perche ho sempre penmsato che ci fosse un eta per tutto e ho sempre confidato che se i miei (che sono molto libertini) mi vietavano di fare una cosa, allora era meglio non farla. e ragionare cosi non me le ha nemmeno mai fatte pesare.
> *per la seconda parte, vorra dire che se dovesse farlo e non dirmelo, ne paghera le conseguenze amaramente.
> io ho chiesto solo una cosa che non e' nemmeno fedelta. se non e' in grado di adrmi nemmeno quella, non e' la persona per me*.


Il problema è che quasi certamente no nverrai mai a saperlo. Che facciamo ,lo lasciamo preventivamente nel dubbio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> comunque non ha senso, non e' che detta cosi passi...non passa.


ma come non ha senso?
il senso è fare quello che non dovremmo fare, senza pagare le naturali conseguenze che ricadono su chi vìola un patto.
Non pagare dazio, chiamalo come ti pare.
Oltre al gusto del proibito, ovviamente, tutto il circo adrenalinico.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> e lo paga, se ha una coscienza, eccome se lo paga...


non me ne frega niente se paga o no, voglio un rapporto onesto


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me ne frega niente se paga o no, voglio un rapporto onesto


Ma chi non lo vorrebbe? Anch' io vorrei una vita perfetta.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che quasi certamente no nverrai mai a saperlo. Che facciamo ,lo lasciamo preventivamente nel dubbio?


assolutamente no, e nemmeno mi mettero a spiare o cose cosi. 
ma lo conosco da 7 anni, lo so come si comporta quando e' nel pallone e si sta impanicando....
quando mi dice le bugie...
se mi dovesse capitare di nutrire sospetti trovero' le prove e gliel sbattero in faccia.
non ho paurta di sapere la verita.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ho amiche che dicevano balle.
> io non l ho fatto perche ho sempre penmsato che ci fosse un eta per tutto e ho sempre confidato che se i miei (che sono molto libertini) mi vietavano di fare una cosa, allora era meglio non farla. e ragionare cosi non me le ha nemmeno mai fatte pesare.
> per la seconda parte, vorra dire che se dovesse farlo e non dirmelo, ne paghera le conseguenze amaramente.
> io ho chiesto solo una cosa che non e' nemmeno fedelta. se non e' in grado di adrmi nemmeno quella, non e' la persona per me.


SE lo scopri.
In quanto al chiudere è poi da vedere. Vedi qui quanti hanno chiuso.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me ne frega niente se paga o no, voglio un rapporto onesto


Quante pretese, madama la marchesa.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> assolutamente no, e nemmeno mi mettero a spiare o cose cosi.
> ma lo conosco da 7 anni, lo so come si comporta quando e' nel pallone e si sta impanicando....
> quando mi dice le bugie...
> se mi dovesse capitare di nutrire sospetti trovero' le prove e gliel sbattero in faccia.
> non ho paurta di sapere la verita.


Il tradito stenta a riconoscere la realtà. Se ripenso a quante prove avevo a portata di mano... mi sento uno scemo. Non vuoi vedere, è così.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> assolutamente no, e nemmeno mi mettero a spiare o cose cosi.
> ma lo conosco da 7 anni, lo so come si comporta quando e' nel pallone e si sta impanicando....
> quando mi dice le bugie...
> se mi dovesse capitare di nutrire sospetti trovero' le prove e gliel sbattero in faccia.
> non ho paurta di sapere la verita.


Non hai mai visto "Via col vento"?
Non sai quanto può mentire bene Melania.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SE lo scopri.
> In quanto al chiudere è poi da vedere. Vedi qui quanti hanno chiuso.



se lo scoprissi certto, e credimi che fino all ultimo farei di tutto per non scoprirlo, per dargli la possibilita di dimrelo lui.
chiudere: si chiudeo. io merito tutto il meglio del mondo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quante pretese, madama la marchesa.


e ma si lavora per questo.nel caso si pagano pure le conseguenze
scusa, non hai detto che se si tace si vive tranquilli? se si decide per la sincerità no, evidentemente .
ergo la pretesa di vivere in un mondo che non esiste è di chi decide per il patto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se lo scoprissi certto, e credimi che fino all ultimo farei di tutto per non scoprirlo, per dargli la possibilita di dimrelo lui.
> chiudere: si chiudeo. io merito tutto il meglio del mondo.


Saremmo in due.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saremmo in due.


Pensa che io aspiro ad un mondo dove non esiste il tradimento, fai tu.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

certo, tacendo lo confermi...ma voglio anch'io la mia.cosa che tu mi stai negando





Kid ha detto:


> Ma chi non lo vorrebbe? Anch' io vorrei una vita perfetta.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saremmo in due.


tutti meritano il meglio 
scusa, non volevo suonare egocentrica...era cosi...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ma si lavora per questo.nel caso si pagano pure le conseguenze
> scusa, non hai detto che se si tace si vive tranquilli? se si decide per la sincerità no, evidentemente .
> ergo la pretesa di vivere in un mondo che non esiste è di chi decide per il patto


Vero. Ma pretendere sincerità in amore è bizzarra follia. Sottolineo che distinguo molto tra amore e coppia. Se formi una coppia fai i patti che vuoi. Ma non è che amarsi e fare coppia siano coincidenti.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, tacendo lo confermi...ma voglio anch'io la mia.cosa che tu mi stai negando


Cazzo quante persone rette e infallibili che ci sono in sto forum!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzo quante persone rette e infallibili che ci sono in sto forum!


mmm non e' vero questo, ma ti chiedo....
capita che ci conosciamo in vacanza io e te, tu mi trovi irresistibilmente attraente, e meravigliosamente seducente oltre dolcissima...
e io ti provoco, anzi, ti zompo proprio addosso...siamo solo io e te in vacaza a miliardi di km di distanza da casa....
tu che fai?


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzo quante persone rette e infallibili che ci sono in sto forum!


Ci sono solo persone assolutamente convinte di quello che pensano.
Vero è che ognuno pensa al proprio...e spesso non capisce chi ha davanti...o semplicemente non lo condivide.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tutti meritano il meglio
> scusa, non volevo suonare egocentrica...era cosi...


Mi riferivo al chiudere.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al chiudere.


:rotfl: ok


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

l'amore è un po' folle...perchè devi renderlo diversamente...ci pensa già la vita nel caso .tempo al tempo  e non sciupiamo la magia quando c'è 





Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. Ma pretendere sincerità in amore è *bizzarra follia*. Sottolineo che distinguo molto tra amore e coppia. Se formi una coppia fai i patti che vuoi. Ma non è che amarsi e fare coppia siano coincidenti.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm non e' vero questo, ma ti chiedo....
> capita che ci conosciamo in vacanza io e te, tu mi trovi irresistibilmente attraente, e meravigliosamente seducente oltre dolcissima...
> e io ti provoco, anzi, ti zompo proprio addosso...siamo solo io e te in vacaza a miliardi di km di distanza da casa....
> tu che fai?


Ho imparato a non dare risposte preventive.

A prescindere, ora tendo a stare lontano dal fuoco.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzo quante persone rette e infallibili che ci sono in sto forum!


figata!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho imparato a non dare risposte preventive.
> 
> A prescindere, ora tendo a stare lontano dal fuoco.


non e' preventiva, e' ipotetica, come se ti chiedessi cosa faresti se restassi solo sulla cima dell everest....
uguale....non puoi starmi lontano perche sono io che ti predo...tu ti ritrovi vittioma delle mie molestie....che fai?
ho anche 10 anni meno di te, quindi gioco proprio sporchissimo


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' preventiva, e' ipotetica, come se ti chiedessi cosa faresti se restassi solo sulla cima dell everest....
> uguale....non puoi starmi lontano perche sono io che ti predo...tu ti ritrovi vittioma delle mie molestie....che fai?
> ho anche 10 anni meno di te, quindi gioco proprio sporchissimo


Davvero: non lo so.

P.S. Come sai la mia età, te l'ho detta?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Davvero: non lo so.


e con queste premesse, tu vorresti un mondo senza tradimento?
forse vorresti senza tentazioni....


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Davvero: non lo so.
> 
> P.S. Come sai la mia età, te l'ho detta?


si non a me, qui era scritto....forse avevo letto un tuo vecchio post di anni fa dove dicevi l eta...insomma non la so precisamnte ma credo vada dai 35 ai 38


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e con queste premesse, tu vorresti un mondo senza tradimento?
> forse vorresti senza tentazioni....


Spesso le due cose coincidono.

Io comunque, non ho mai promesso fedeltà a nessuno. La si sottintende di solito.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Spesso le due cose coincidono.
> 
> Io comunque, non ho mai promesso fedeltà a nessuno. La si sottintende di solito.


be quando ti sei sposato si che l hai promessa, non promettesti di esserle fedele sempre? in salute e malattia? etc etc


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be quando ti sei sposato si che l hai promessa, non promettesti di esserle fedele sempre? in salute e malattia? etc etc


Civilmente sta cosa non viene menzionata. Ma penso sia sottintesa pure lì.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Civilmente sta cosa non viene menzionata. *Ma penso sia sottintesa pure lì*.


non credo sia importante dove sia sottintesa, credo sia importante che sia intesa per te


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no.
> ho sempre avuto la faccia come il culo e mi sono sempre fatta scudo di questo. se  a scuola non ero preparata dicevo solo : bnon sono preparata.
> a casa nemmeno, non ho mai fatto nul;la senza avere il permsso firmato dei miei, non sono mai andata a ballare di nascosto poer dire, ho aspettato di avere il permesso. e sai perche? per la paura di essere scoperta.


Cioè..tu non hai mai raccontato una balla in vita tua? mai mai?
Permettimi di non crederti. Saresti una marziana o una cavia per la NASA. 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Civilmente sta cosa non viene menzionata. Ma penso sia sottintesa pure lì.


Viene menzionata tra i diritti e doveri che si assumono i coniugi.
Se così non fosse non sarebbe rilevante in una giudiziale.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non credo sia importante dove sia sottintesa, credo sia importante che sia intesa per te


Ripeto: ero assolutamente estraneo e contrario al tradimento (quasi come te), ero peggio di un ex fumatore che rompeva le palle ad un fumatore. Mai avrei immaginato di poterlo anche solo pensare.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene menzionata tra i diritti e doveri che si assumono i coniugi.
> Se così non fosse non sarebbe rilevante in una giudiziale.


M'era sfuggito il passaggio allora. :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Civilmente sta cosa non viene menzionata. Ma penso sia sottintesa pure lì.


“Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri (Cost. artt. 29, 30). Dal matrimonio deriva l’obbligo reciproco* alla fedeltà,* all’assistenza morale e materiale, alla collaborazione nell’interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione. Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia”.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cioè..tu non hai mai raccontato una balla in vita tua? mai mai?
> Permettimi di non crederti. Saresti una marziana o una cavia per la NASA.
> 
> Buscopann


si e' vero le ho dette, le uniche balle che ho sempre detto erano e sono sul mangiare. anche quando non mangio ( a parte a lui al quale non riesco a mentire) per non avere rotture di palle dico che mangio....
poi sono omissioni o postposte, nel senso faccio una cosa (che ne so , tipo al mio compagno non piacciono i tatuaggi, li odia, io ne ho 8 e quando vado a farmene uno nuovo non glielo dico, lo faccio e poi torno a casa  e glielo dico una volta fatto)ma la dico solo dopo


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> “Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri (Cost. artt. 29, 30). Dal matrimonio deriva l’obbligo reciproco* alla fedeltà,* all’assistenza morale e materiale, alla collaborazione nell’interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione. Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia”.


Sai che mi aspettavo sta cosa? :rotfl:

Ok ok, m'era sfuggito.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

te la sei cercata


Kid ha detto:


> Sai che mi aspettavo sta cosa? :rotfl:
> 
> Ok ok, m'era sfuggito.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> te la sei cercata


Si ma sii un pò elastica: nessuno si sposa con la premessa di voler tradire.

Oppure si?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e' vero le ho dette, le uniche balle che ho sempre detto erano e sono sul mangiare. anche quando non mangio ( a parte a lui al quale non riesco a mentire) *per non avere rotture di palle dico che mangio....*
> poi sono omissioni o postposte, nel senso faccio una cosa (che ne so , tipo al mio compagno non piacciono i tatuaggi, li odia, io ne ho 8 e *quando vado a farmene uno nuovo non glielo dico, lo faccio e poi torno a casa  e glielo dico *una volta fatto)ma la dico solo dopo


Ecco.
Se non lo vedesse, non glielo diresti neppure dopo.
Funziona così.
Il patto non garantisce nulla.
Nessun patto, neppure il 10% garantisce nulla, perché se poi uno si fa prendere, altro che 10% ti toglie!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma sii un pò elastica: nessuno si sposa con la premessa di voler tradire.
> 
> Oppure si?


E' motivo di annullamento.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

temo che non c'entri l'elasticità. tu affermi che nel rito non viene menzionata e non è così.punto.ora fai una domanda che racchiude lo stesso principio per il quale ho scritto tre post sopra.


Kid ha detto:


> Si ma sii un pò elastica: nessuno si sposa con la premessa di voler tradire.
> 
> Oppure si?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ripeto: ero assolutamente estraneo e contrario al tradimento (quasi come te), ero peggio di un ex fumatore che rompeva le palle ad un fumatore. Mai avrei immaginato di poterlo anche solo pensare.


lo so l ho capito. ma non ho paura di caderci io, controllo le mie azioni. non posso controllare quelle sue e nemmeno voglio, ma ho paura che possa succedere, come e' successo a te e la cosa piu briutta e scusami se te lo dico, sarebbe che facesse quello che hai fatto tu, portarmi a tradirti perche non hai la forza di sopportare quello che hai fatto.
sprofondi nella merda e vuoi che io venga con te.
senza sapere se, magari tu ti ripigli, io invece no....e sarebbe stata solo colpa tua...
hai capito quello che fatto?
che poi in realta nemmeno tanto, perche nessuna tteggiamento del mio compagno mi porterebbe a tradirlo...
se non mi caghi piu, non mi tieni piu per mano, etc etc, io ti mollo, li dove ti ho preso,(se ovviamente non sai darmi una mtoiviazione valida del motivo per cui fai cosi), mica tio tradisco


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> “Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri (Cost. artt. 29, 30). Dal matrimonio deriva l’obbligo reciproco* alla fedeltà,* all’assistenza morale e materiale, alla collaborazione nell’interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione. Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia”.


eh. Postalo a Princi che ancora crede di aver vinto la bambolina.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Se non lo vedesse, non glielo diresti neppure dopo.
> Funziona così.
> Il patto non garantisce nulla.
> Nessun patto, neppure il 10% garantisce nulla, perché se poi uno si fa prendere, altro che 10% ti toglie!


no come no, certo che glielo direi, voglio ben che sappia quello che facciop, mica devo nascondermi o vergognarmi di fare una cosa che mi piace, come tatuarmi


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so l ho capito. ma non ho paura di caderci io, controllo le mie azioni. non posso controllare quelle sue e nemmeno voglio, ma ho paura che possa succedere, come e' successo a te e la cosa piu briutta e scusami se te lo dico, sarebbe che facesse quello che hai fatto tu, portarmi a tradirti perche non hai la forza di sopportare quello che hai fatto.
> sprofondi nella merda e vuoi che io venga con te.
> senza sapere se, magari tu ti ripigli, io invece no....e sarebbe stata solo colpa tua...
> hai capito quello che fatto?
> ...


Parli perchè l'hai scampata fin oad ora e naturalmente ti auguro di non incapparci mai.

Ma non è una cosa che programmi, succede e basta, è probabilmente solo una questione di coincidenze.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo che non c'entri l'elasticità. tu affermi che nel rito non viene menzionata e non è così.punto.ora fai una domanda che racchiude lo stesso principio per il quale ho scritto tre post sopra.


Ti odio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so l ho capito. ma non ho paura di caderci io, controllo le mie azioni. non posso controllare quelle sue e nemmeno voglio, ma ho paura che possa succedere, come e' successo a te e la cosa piu briutta e scusami se te lo dico, sarebbe che facesse quello che hai fatto tu, *portarmi a tradirti perche non hai la forza di sopportare quello che hai fatto.
> *sprofondi nella merda e vuoi che io venga con te.
> senza sapere se, magari tu ti ripigli, io invece no....e sarebbe stata solo colpa tua...
> hai capito quello che fatto?
> ...


Alle persone con un minimo di cervello una cosa così ovviamente non accadrebbe. A te in effetti può essere.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Parli perchè l'hai scampata fin oad ora e naturalmente ti auguro di non incapparci mai.
> 
> Ma non è una cosa che programmi, succede e basta, è probabilmente solo una questione di coincidenze.


no kid eddai su no.
scusa ti rigiro l esempio, sei tu che in vacanza mi tampini, io posso pure pensare: madonna che fico, questo si che me lo farei da mattina a sera, ma se anche solo provi ad avvicinarti, e molestarmi (graziosamnete si intende,) lo sai la papagna che ti arriva in faccia si?
non sei un automa, se una cosa non la vuoi fare non la fai.
se invcece voglio lo faccio. punto, ma non e' che lo faccio e poi dico: oops e' capitato, mica sei briteny spears...

non essere cosi sicuro che io l abbia scampata.
perche non lo sono nemmeno io.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alle persone con un minimo di cervello una cosa così ovviamente non accadrebbe. A te in effetti può essere.


vaffanculo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vaffanculo


...furono le sue ultime parole prima di finire nelle scure e gelide acque del Tamigi.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...furono le sue ultime parole prima di finire nelle scure e gelide acque del Tamigi.


ti diverti?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti diverti?


Sempre con moderazione.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre con moderazione.


buon per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no kid eddai su no.
> scusa ti rigiro l esempio, sei tu che in vacanza mi tampini, io posso pure pensare: madonna che fico, questo si che me lo farei da mattina a sera, ma se anche solo provi ad avvicinarti, e molestarmi (graziosamnete si intende,) lo sai la papagna che ti arriva in faccia si?
> non sei un automa, se una cosa non la vuoi fare non la fai.
> se invcece voglio lo faccio. punto, ma non e' che lo faccio e poi dico: oops e' capitato, mica sei briteny spears...
> ...


Perchè c'è uno che ti tampina e pensi "madonna che figo, questo sì che me lo farei da mattina a sera"?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè c'è uno che ti tampina e pensi "madonna che figo, questo sì che me lo farei da mattina a sera"?


Ma perche devi fare cosi?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma perche devi fare cosi?


Perché è lo stile suo.
Anch'io ho pensato: "ma non funziona mica così".


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è lo stile suo.
> Anch'io ho pensato: "ma non funziona mica così".


Cioe?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma perche devi fare cosi?


Perchè sono fatto così.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per te era importante avere anche l'approvazione implicita e quindi facevi in modo di far la cosa giusta.
> Ma avrai avuto amiche che raccontavano balle. E' normale. Dipende da cosa viene considerato non lecito. Se viene considerato tale quello che per te è una sciocchezza, la farai e la nasconderai. Ti ho fatto anche l'esempio della bugia bianca di non dire che hai vomitato per non mettere in ansia inutilmente.
> Si fa. Lo fanno tutti.
> Tu vuoi che l'idea di dover dire una cosa sgradevole e dolorosa blocchi il fare quella cosa ma non funziona così.
> ...


Condivido anche i punti e le virgole.

:up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Cioe?


Perché non si tradisce perché si viene tentati da qualcuno di estremamente attraente che ti si offre su un piatto d'argento.
Si tradisce in mille situazioni diverse dall'innamoramento o infatuazione fino al gusto del sentirsi trasgressivi.
Ognuno ha situazioni che possono far provare sensazioni inaspettate e piacevoli che colpiscono un punto debole che non sapevi di avere.
Magari anche solo sentirti considerare una persona coerente e impeccabile può solleticare la vanità al punto di non essere più impeccabile.
Sei qui e non hai letto le tante situazioni diverse?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non si tradisce perché si viene tentati da qualcuno di estremamente attraente che ti si offre su un piatto d'argento.
> Si tradisce in mille situazioni diverse dall'innamoramento o infatuazione fino al gusto del sentirsi trasgressivi.
> Ognuno ha situazioni che possono far provare sensazioni inaspettate e piacevoli che colpiscono un punto debole che non sapevi di avere.
> Magari anche solo sentirti considerare una persona coerente e impeccabile può solleticare la vanità al punto di non essere più impeccabile.
> Sei qui e non hai letto le tante situazioni diverse?


io si, sei tu che escludi quello che ho detto io e non lo metti in conto come possibile situazione..io conosco gente che ha tradito cosi....
che discorso fai?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io si, sei tu che escludi quello che ho detto io e non lo metti in conto come possibile situazione..io conosco gente che ha tradito cosi....
> che discorso fai?


Faccio sempre lo stesso discorso ovvero che immaginarsi delle possibilità di tradimento, episodiche, con la persona figa, in viaggio ecc è sempre fuorviante perché ipoteticamente tu potresti essere tradita con una ultraquarantenne, sciatta, sovrappeso che neanche considereresti tentatrice, per ragioni che neppure lui saprebbe spiegare.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio sempre lo stesso discorso ovvero che immaginarsi delle possibilità di tradimento, episodiche, con la persona figa, in viaggio ecc è sempre fuorviante perché ipoteticamente tu potresti essere tradita con una ultraquarantenne, sciatta, sovrappeso che neanche considereresti tentatrice, per ragioni che neppure lui saprebbe spiegare.


E' pur vero che tu in generale fai un sacco di viaggi mentali e zero pratica.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio sempre lo stesso discorso ovvero che immaginarsi delle possibilità di tradimento, episodiche, con la persona figa, in viaggio ecc è sempre fuorviante perché ipoteticamente tu potresti essere tradita con una ultraquarantenne, sciatta, sovrappeso che neanche considereresti tentatrice, per ragioni che neppure lui saprebbe spiegare.


allora ho sbagliato termine usando fico....e' sempre riferito a cosa ci piace, ovviamente potrebbe troare una donna 50 enne molto piu attraente e fuorviante rispetto ad una 30enne o 25 enne o ciome ti pare...fatto sta che non si tradisce con una persona che non ci piace...che sia in viaggio , al monastero, sull hymalaya o a casa


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' pur vero che tu in generale fai un sacco di viaggi mentali e zero pratica.


Colpa tua che non m'inviti mai


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tale proprio perché viene nascosto altrimenti potrebbe essere definito in altri modi.
> Non vi rendete conto che il vostro è un vostro espediente per stare tranquille.
> Lo so bene perché era anche il mio e non ne ero consapevole.
> L'avere "stipulato" un patto non significa che questo venga rispettato.
> ...



Ma nel mio caso, e parlo per me, se ha voglia di varianti ha solo da dirmelo e non succederà proprio nulla di quello che affermi tu Brunetta.
E, per non dare adito a malintesi, per varianti intendo proprio quello che intendi tu.
A me una botta di allegria, molto sporadica, non dice nulla e non ha niente a che vedere col nostro rapporto che continuerebbe immutato e forse ci guadagnerebbe pure.
E ora ditemi che non sono lucida, ma invece non lo sono mai stata come ora...
Proprio per il fatto che "da noi" si può rimediare a questo, se scopro qualcosa di nascosto, non solo finisce il matrimonio, ma finisce molto male per lui, te lo assicuro!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora ho sbagliato termine usando fico....e' sempre riferito a cosa ci piace, ovviamente potrebbe troare una donna 50 enne molto piu attraente e fuorviante rispetto ad una 30enne o 25 enne o ciome ti pare...fatto sta che non si tradisce con una persona che non ci piace...che sia in viaggio , al monastero, sull hymalaya o a casa


E' questo il punto. Non lo sa il potenziale tradito e non lo sa il potenziale traditore.
E' come essere convintamente vegetariano poi vedi una bistecca e, non sai perché, ti vien voglia di mangiarla. Pensi a tutti i motivi per cui sei vegetariano ma quella bistecca la vuoi lo stesso e te la mangi. Non lo racconterai mai agli altri vegetariani.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colpa tua che non m'inviti mai


Sì. Venite. Organizzate un pullman.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questo il punto. Non lo sa il potenziale tradito e non lo sa il potenziale traditore.
> E' come essere convintamente vegetariano poi vedi una bistecca e, non sai perché, ti vien voglia di mangiarla. Pensi a tutti i motivi per cui sei vegetariano ma quella bistecca la vuoi lo stesso e te la mangi. Non lo racconterai mai agli altri vegetariani.


e allora brunetta viviamo in modo di bugie e tornaconti.....io finche posso mi rpoteggo con la verita.....ho visto cosa succede nel tradimento e nella bugie dietro a questo ed e' qualcxoasa che DEVE STARE FUORI DALLA MIA VITA, non dalla nostra, mia e di lui, in generale...
non voglio che mi succeda nulla


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso, e parlo per me, se ha voglia di varianti ha solo da dirmelo e non succederà proprio nulla di quello che affermi tu Brunetta.
> E, per non dare adito a malintesi, per varianti intendo proprio quello che intendi tu.
> A me una botta di allegria, molto sporadica, non dice nulla e non ha niente a che vedere col nostro rapporto che continuerebbe immutato e forse ci guadagnerebbe pure.
> E ora ditemi che non sono lucida, ma invece non lo sono mai stata come ora...
> Proprio per il fatto che "da noi" si può rimediare a questo, se scopro qualcosa di nascosto, non solo finisce il matrimonio, ma finisce molto male per lui, te lo assicuro!


Io non sono convinta.
Perché con quello che avete passato, col cavolo che si fida che tu la prenderesti con allegria.
E per me farebbe bene perché non la prenderesti con allegria per nulla.
Leggi la biografia di Jane Birkin che si era buttata nella Senna per una botta di allegria concordata.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora brunetta viviamo in modo di bugie e tornaconti.....io finche posso mi rpoteggo con la verita.....ho visto cosa succede nel tradimento e nella bugie dietro a questo ed e' qualcxoasa che DEVE STARE FUORI DALLA MIA VITA, non dalla nostra, mia e di lui, in generale...
> *non voglio che mi succeda nulla*


Non è possibile. Anche vivendo come fai tu non è realmente possibile, sia nel rapporto di coppia che più in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> *Nessuno pensa a fare le corna*. E' una cosa che ti capita. Come quando pesti una cacca di cane al parco. Certo, avresti potuto evitarla, ma non è sempre così facile.


bè insomma. Se ti iscirvi a un sito di incontro e voi a escort ci pensi eccome


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso, e parlo per me, se ha voglia di varianti ha solo da dirmelo e non succederà proprio nulla di quello che affermi tu Brunetta.
> E, per non dare adito a malintesi, per varianti intendo proprio quello che intendi tu.
> *A me una botta di allegria*, molto sporadica, non dice nulla e non ha niente a che vedere col nostro rapporto che continuerebbe immutato e forse ci guadagnerebbe pure.
> E ora ditemi che non sono lucida, ma invece non lo sono mai stata come ora...
> Proprio per il fatto che "da noi" si può rimediare a questo, se scopro qualcosa di nascosto, non solo finisce il matrimonio, ma finisce molto male per lui, te lo assicuro!


Io in testa te la darei la botta. Demente. Succede che se lo fa e non te lo dice tornano in campo psicologo e prete, ecco che succede. E tu finisci peggio di come stai adesso. Impiastra e zerbina. Pagagli le puttane, così non ti tradisce ed è contento, no? Giusto. Merda se mi fai vomitare.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è possibile. Anche vivendo come fai tu non è realmente possibile, sia nel rapporto di coppia che più in generale.


questo lo dici tu. io non voglio e non lo permettero, anche a costo di cambiare paese ogni anno e non fare assolutamente nulla della mia vita. non avere compagni, non avere una famiglia....va bene, ma mai soffrire in quel modo. mai. io non riuscirei a sopportarlo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora brunetta viviamo in modo di bugie e tornaconti.....io finche posso mi rpoteggo con la verita.....ho visto cosa succede nel tradimento e nella bugie dietro a questo ed e' qualcxoasa che DEVE STARE FUORI DALLA MIA VITA, non dalla nostra, mia e di lui, in generale...
> non voglio che mi succeda nulla


Tu stai tentando di proteggerti. L'ho fatto anch'io.
Ma non funziona.
Il tradimento può esserci lo stesso perché è un tradimento, perché è tradire il patto, qualunque esso sia, perché non si vogliono discussioni, rogne, spiegazioni, perché nulla ti può preservare dal tradimento e dal dolore.
Cercare di essere trasparenti, di non essere come chi hai conosciuto che ha tradito o è stato tradito, cercare di avere solo rapporti leggeri, cercare di avere solo rapporti seri, niente funziona.
Ci si prova.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no kid eddai su no.
> scusa ti rigiro l esempio, sei tu che in vacanza mi tampini, io posso pure pensare: madonna che fico, questo si che me lo farei da mattina a sera, ma se anche solo provi ad avvicinarti, e molestarmi (graziosamnete si intende,) lo sai la papagna che ti arriva in faccia si?
> non sei un automa, se una cosa non la vuoi fare non la fai.
> se invcece voglio lo faccio. punto, ma non e' che lo faccio e poi dico: oops e' capitato, mica sei briteny spears...
> ...


E' chiaro che alla base ci deve essere un malessere da parte della coppia. Diciamo che è un pò come lasciare socchiusa una porta.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu. io non voglio e non lo permettero, anche a costo di cambiare paese ogni anno e non fare assolutamente nulla della mia vita. non avere compagni, non avere una famiglia....va bene, ma mai soffrire in quel modo. mai. io non riuscirei a sopportarlo


Svalvolata.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu. io non voglio e non lo permettero, anche a costo di cambiare paese ogni anno e non fare assolutamente nulla della mia vita. non avere compagni, non avere una famiglia....va bene, ma mai soffrire in quel modo. mai. io non riuscirei a sopportarlo


Ma sì: si sopporta tutto.
Poi se ne esce e si ricomincia.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè insomma. Se ti iscirvi a un sito di incontro e voi a escort ci pensi eccome


Quelli son casi disperati. Non è essere traditori, è esseri puttanieri.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Svalvolata.


Ma piantala, vai vai...cosa c'e' ? ti da fastidio che ci siano persone che tentano di proteggersi dal male che quelli come te fanno?
sarei la svalvolata?
pure?
una bella fetta di culo vicina all osso la vuoi? tagliata fina magari.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> E' chiaro che alla base ci deve essere un malessere da parte della coppia. Diciamo che è un pò come lasciare socchiusa una porta.


Tu te ne sei inventata un'altra.
E sì se c'è malessere, se invece c'è tanta complicità puoi star tranquillo.
Non vorrei sembrare Oscuro: ma cosa gli insegni ai tuoi figli? Che se è complice del suo amico quello non lo tradirà? E via a coalizzarsi a rubare merendine così cementa l'amicizia?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma piantala, vai vai...cosa c'e' ? ti da fastidio che ci siano persone che tentano di proteggersi dal male che quelli come te fanno?
> sarei la svalvolata?
> pure?
> una bella fetta di culo vicina all osso la vuoi? tagliata fina magari.....


Ti proteggi pensando che potrà succedere, non cercando modi perché non succeda.
Altrimenti è come costruire missili per avere la pace.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma piantala, vai vai...cosa c'e' ? ti da fastidio che ci siano persone che tentano di proteggersi dal male che quelli come te fanno?
> sarei la svalvolata?
> pure?
> una bella fetta di culo vicina all osso la vuoi? tagliata fina magari.....


Tu non è che vuoi proteggerti da "quelli come me". Proteggendoti da quelli come me stai appresso ad uno che è un palese imbecille il quale, peraltro, se stai così non ti sta aiutando per un cazzo di nulla, e come potrebbe: chi non è buono per sè, di media non è buono neanche per gli altri.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu te ne sei inventata un'altra.
> *E sì se c'è malessere, se invece c'è tanta complicità puoi star tranquillo.*
> Non vorrei sembrare Oscuro: ma cosa gli insegni ai tuoi figli? Che se è complice del suo amico quello non lo tradirà? E via a coalizzarsi a rubare merendine così cementa l'amicizia?


Senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Senza alcun dubbio.


E' la stessa illusione che avevi quando credevi che a tradire fossi stato solo tu.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non è che vuoi proteggerti da "quelli come me". Proteggendoti da quelli come me stai appresso ad uno che è un palese imbecille il quale, peraltro, se stai così non ti sta aiutando per un cazzo di nulla, e come potrebbe: chi non è buono per sè, di media non è buono neanche per gli altri.


senti, tu non sai di cosa stai parlando e va bene cosi.
guardati i cazzacci tuoi e pensa alla bella vita che fai tra non amore e amanti, insegna questo ai tuoi figli.
tu non sai nulla di lui, ed e' ancora meglio cosi, perche tu non concepisci nulla di cio che e' diverso da te o dal tuo sentire o dal tuo fare.
io mi proteggo da cioe che ritengo possa farmi male eddaje che ne dici, ma lui a me di male non ne ha fatto. ripeto, ne riparleremo quando la signora tua moiglie sara a consocenza delle tue marachelle....poi vediamo chi e' l imbecille che non aiuta ....
oggi, mi hai rotto il cazzo in maniera indecente. e quindi ciao e buona giornata a todos.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora brunetta viviamo in modo di bugie e tornaconti.....*io finche posso mi rpoteggo con la verita....*.ho visto cosa succede nel tradimento e nella bugie dietro a questo ed e' qualcxoasa che DEVE STARE FUORI DALLA MIA VITA, non dalla nostra, mia e di lui, in generale...
> non voglio che mi succeda nulla


La verità non ti protegge. E' semplicemente oggettiva. Ed è oggettivo che la verità in alcuni casi può proteggerti, in altri può distruggerti.
Dire delle bugie serve proprio questo. A seconda delle circostanze sono loro che a volte riuscirebbero a proteggerti, mentre la verità ti potrebbe condurre a distruzione certa.
Non viviamo nel paese della favole. Bisogna anche sapere mediare. I valori sono importanti, ma perseguirli fino alla morte è autolesionistico.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la stessa illusione che avevi quando credevi che a tradire fossi stato solo tu.


E allora dimmi: su che basi poggia il tradimento?


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti, tu non sai di cosa stai parlando e va bene cosi.
> guardati i cazzacci tuoi e pensa alla bella vita che fai tra non amore e amanti, insegna questo ai tuoi figli.
> tu non sai nulla di lui, ed e' ancora meglio cosi, perche tu non concepisci nulla di cio che e' diverso da te o dal tuo sentire o dal tuo fare.
> io mi proteggo da cioe che ritengo possa farmi male eddaje che ne dici, ma lui a me di male non ne ha fatto. ripeto, ne riparleremo quando la signora tua moiglie sara a consocenza delle tue marachelle....poi vediamo chi e' l imbecille che non aiuta ....
> oggi, mi hai rotto il cazzo in maniera indecente. e quindi ciao e buona giornata a todos.


Ma dai stai qui con noi, che è una bella discussione. Andiamo sull'Everest? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora dimmi: su che basi poggia il tradimento?


su nessuna, in effetti. E dovresti ben saperlo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora dimmi: su che basi poggia il tradimento?


L'ho scritto anche qui. Se punti deboli, varchi che anche chi tradisce magari non pensava di avere e di cui può non avere consapevolezza neppure dopo.
Si può essere rigorosissimi e sentirsi travolti proprio da una situazione oscura o viceversa.
Non esiste una ricetta per salvaguardarsi.
Mi sembra semplice la mia idea e la vedo confermata qui da tutti i diversi tradimenti.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora dimmi: su che basi poggia il tradimento?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su nessuna, in effetti. E dovresti ben saperlo.


Le basi sono talmente tante quanto i granelli della spiaggia Miami.
Generalizzando si può dire che si tradisce quando vengono tradite le aspettative. Poi però ci sono i micioni, che tradiscono solo per divertimento. O quelli che tradiscono solo per vanità. O quelli che...potremmo andare avanti all'infinito.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su nessuna, in effetti. E dovresti ben saperlo.


No. Io ero in crisi con mia moglie, ben prima del mio tradimento. Poi ognuno avrà la sua storia. Mi baso sulla mia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No. Io ero in crisi con mia moglie, ben prima del mio tradimento. Poi ognuno avrà la sua storia. Mi baso sulla mia.


sulle basi si fondano cose destinate a durare, sulle basi si costruisce. Il tradimento non è costruire.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sulle basi si fondano cose destinate a durare, sulle basi si costruisce. Il tradimento non è costruire.


Si vabbè. .anche tu..basi come sinonimo di motivi. Meglio così? 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si vabbè. .anche tu..basi come sinonimo di motivi. Meglio così?
> 
> Buscopann


sì potrebbe, se non fosse che quelli, spesso, saltano fuori dopo. Tipo le giustificazioni.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io in testa te la darei la botta. *Demente.* Succede che se lo fa e non te lo dice tornano in campo psicologo e prete, ecco che succede. E tu finisci peggio di come stai adesso. Impiastra e zerbina. Pagagli le puttane, così non ti tradisce ed è contento, no? Giusto. Merda se mi fai vomitare.


sono queste le cose che non ti devi permettere.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì potrebbe, se non fosse che quelli, spesso, saltano fuori dopo. Tipo le giustificazioni.


I motivi ci sono. Quasi sempre. Se uno li utilizza come giustificazioni o scuse sbaglia. Ma continuo a sostenere che, tranni rari casi, il tradito non è mai totalmente immune da colpe. Sebbene chi tradisce sia colui che certamente si diverte di più

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I motivi ci sono. Quasi sempre. Se uno li utilizza come giustificazioni o scuse sbaglia. Ma continuo a sostenere che, tranni rari casi, il tradito non è mai totalmente immune da colpe. Sebbene chi tradisce sia colui che certamente si diverte di più
> 
> Buscopann


quindi secondo te uno si diverte ingannando e tradendo ma è colpa pure dell'altro che, per inciso, è inconsapevole del tradimento e forse pure della colpa?
Perchè se io ho una colpa e tu me ne metti al corrente... e mi dici a che ci sta portando... è un discorso.
Ma se tu, partendo dall'assunto che di colpe ne abbiamo tutti, alla colpa mia reagisci andando a trombare fuori a me pare che...




GNNNNEEEEEECCCCHHHHH

ops, qualcuno si sta arrampicando su un vetro?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I motivi ci sono. Quasi sempre. Se uno li utilizza come giustificazioni o scuse sbaglia. Ma continuo a sostenere che, tranni rari casi, il tradito non è mai totalmente immune da colpe. Sebbene chi tradisce sia colui che certamente si diverte di più
> 
> Buscopann


spesso è vero ....ma proprio tu che non tolleravi il mai per altro...non puoi ora affermare questo.
immagino che ci sia eccome chinon ha mezza colpa e siè visto cornificare


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi secondo te uno si diverte ingannando e tradendo ma è colpa pure dell'altro che, per inciso, è inconsapevole del tradimento e forse pure della colpa?
> Perchè se io ho una colpa e tu me ne metti al corrente... e mi dici a che ci sta portando... è un discorso.
> Ma se tu, partendo dall'assunto che di colpe ne abbiamo tutti, alla colpa mia reagisci andando a trombare fuori a me pare che...
> 
> ...



Oh ragazzi, anche qui le sensazion ipercepite variano a seconda dei casi.

Io e mia moglie ad esempio ci siamo detti fuori dai denti che farsi l'amante non è stato affatto divertente e che abbiamo vissuto con ansia questa situazione. Certo, bello il brivido della novità e il piacere del proibito, ma alla fin fine era più forte il disagio e la paura derivanti dalla tresca.

Pure il sesso per me è stato deludente da questo punto di vista. Era più che altro un'attrazione mentale.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono queste le cose che non ti devi permettere.


Madonna che palle.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso è vero ....ma proprio tu che non tolleravi il mai per altro...non puoi ora affermare questo.
> immagino che ci sia eccome chinon ha mezza colpa e siè visto cornificare


Io. Mio marito lo sostiene spesso.

Non è affatto consolatorio anzi.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi secondo te uno si diverte ingannando e tradendo ma è colpa pure dell'altro che, per inciso, è inconsapevole del tradimento e forse pure della colpa?
> Perchè se io ho una colpa e tu me ne metti al corrente... e mi dici a che ci sta portando... è un discorso.
> Ma se tu, partendo dall'assunto che di colpe ne abbiamo tutti, alla colpa mia reagisci andando a trombare fuori a me pare che...
> 
> ...


La prima che hai detto. A volte al tradimento ci si arriva dopo che il traditore aveva provato a parlare senza risultato alcuno.
In quei casi può bastare un bel sorriso per far rimbalzare gli ormoni che hanno toccato terra.
Altre volte il tradito non ha consapevolezza di alcune cose che invece possono essere delle mancanze verso l'altro. È come per la legge. Ci può essere dolo, preterintenzionalità oppure involontarietà. Ma tirarsene fuori dicendo che non è stata colpa mia non sta in piedi. A meno di aver sposato un Lothar.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso è vero ....ma proprio tu che non tolleravi il mai per altro...non puoi ora affermare questo.
> immagino che ci sia eccome chinon ha mezza colpa e siè visto cornificare


L'ho anche scritto.  Non parlo quasi mai in termini assolutistici. E se lo faccio sto parlando di qualcosa che è certa come la morte.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

*ma*

io non capisco l equazione crisi= tradimento..
perche se siamo in ciris devo tradirti?
cosi a me suona in modo...sostitutivo. in quel momnento di crisi tra me e te , a me tu non vai piu bene e per il momento ti sostituisco con un altra..
ma sono io l unica che quando c'e' stata una crisi si e' fatta una canna , ha scritto tutta la merda che pnesavo su un foiglio, l ho letta e riletta, e poi sono anadta a dare da mangiare ai piccioni a saint paul come a mary poppins?
mi spuegate perche la crisi di coppia porta al traidmento?
non sara' una scusa semplice e buona?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti, tu non sai di cosa stai parlando e va bene cosi.
> guardati i cazzacci tuoi e pensa alla bella vita che fai tra non amore e amanti, insegna questo ai tuoi figli.
> tu non sai nulla di lui, ed e' ancora meglio cosi, perche tu non concepisci nulla di cio che e' diverso da te o dal tuo sentire o dal tuo fare.
> io mi proteggo da cioe che ritengo possa farmi male eddaje che ne dici, ma lui a me di male non ne ha fatto. ripeto, ne riparleremo quando la signora tua moiglie sara a consocenza delle tue marachelle....poi vediamo chi e' l imbecille che non aiuta ....
> *oggi, mi hai rotto il cazzo in maniera indecente*. e quindi ciao e buona giornata a todos.


E vedrai come ti piacerà quando passerò al culo.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto. A volte al tradimento ci si arriva dopo che il traditore aveva provato a parlare senza risultato alcuno.
> *In quei casi può bastare un bel sorriso per far rimbalzare gli ormoni che hanno toccato terra.*
> Altre volte il tradito non ha consapevolezza di alcune cose che invece possono essere delle mancanze verso l'altro. È come per la legge. Ci può essere dolo, preterintenzionalità oppure involontarietà. Ma tirarsene fuori dicendo che non è stata colpa mia non sta in piedi. A meno di aver sposato un Lothar.
> 
> Buscopann


Ahahah. Mia moglie mi ha confessato che le era bastato sentirsi dire delle stronzate dall'altro, perchè in quel momento le bastava anche un "che bella che sei" per sentirsi meglio.

Io invece ho sentito la necessità di "cacciare" per sentirmi di nuovo apprezzato.

E' vero, è così.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non capisco l equazione crisi= tradimento..
> perche se siamo in ciris devo tradirti?
> cosi a me suona in modo...sostitutivo. in quel momnento di crisi tra me e te , a me tu non vai piu bene e per il momento ti sostituisco con un altra..
> ma sono io l unica che quando c'e' stata una crisi si e' fatta una canna , ha scritto tutta la merda che pnesavo su un foiglio, l ho letta e riletta, e poi sono anadta a dare da mangiare ai piccioni a saint paul come a mary poppins?
> ...


Sei anche un pò giovane cara... e non è un insulto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che palle.


che palle un cazzo, tu non ti devi permettere di insultare gratuitamente una persona solo perché non la pensa come te .
cretino


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei anche un pò giovane cara... e non è un insulto.


no non e' un insulto certamente, ma cosa c entra?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle un cazzo, tu non ti devi permettere di insultare gratuitamente *una persona* solo perché non la pensa come te .
> cretino


Che esagerazione.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non e' un insulto certamente, ma cosa c entra?


C'entra molto. Perchè quando si è giovani si è molto più idealisti. 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'entra molto. Perchè quando si è giovani si è molto più idealisti.
> 
> Buscopann


ma cosa c entra l idealismo?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa c entra l idealismo?


Infatti nulla, mica c'hanno capito gnende. Dai retta a me, quando ti trapano l'ano?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti nulla, mica c'hanno capito gnende. Dai retta a me, quando ti trapano l'ano?


mai


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non e' un insulto certamente, ma cosa c entra?


Non per forza la crisi  è nella coppia.

Noi non lo eravamo affatto. 

Mio marito aveva una montagna di problemi tutti causati da se stesso  e  sicuramente era ancora più in crisi rapportandosi a me che mandavo avanti nonostante tutto la  famiglia  e riparavo ai suoi guai. 

Chissà quanti possono essere messi male  e fragili e non per mancanze del coniuge ma nel mio caso ed in casi peggiori, per eccesso di bene che non meriterebbero proprio. Al di là del tradimento.

Tradire li fa sentire bene almeno in quei momenti perché  staccano da tutto e tutti.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa c entra l idealismo?


Come cosa c'entra? Solo il fatto che dici che tu non tradirai mai. Che non ti potrà mai accadere.  Perchè lo senti. Perchè non ti appartiene. E non capisci come può succedere che una crisi porti al tradimento quando basterebbe parlare.
Che cos'è questo se non un inno all'idealismo?

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non per forza la crisi  è nella coppia.
> 
> Noi non lo eravamo affatto.
> 
> ...


scusami, ma io non sono d accordo. ho un idea, solo mia perche non so nulla di te, ma secodno me anche tu hai le tue colpe...e preferisco pensarla cosi, perche senno che persona ipocrita saresti? 
se pensassi davvero stes cose di tuo marito non ci sateretsi piu....invece sei tale e quale a lui.
ti assicuro che prima eri un esempio per me, quando ho letto che ti sei fatta l amico, non riesco piu aleggeteri nello stesso modo, scusa ma e' quello che penso


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ho anche scritto.  Non parlo quasi mai in termini assolutistici. E se lo faccio sto parlando di qualcosa che è certa come la morte.
> 
> Buscopann


sì, come crediamo tutti quando lo facciamo e come ti ho detto io a suo tempo.non vedo affatto questa certezza, naturalmente


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come cosa c'entra? Solo il fatto che dici che tu non tradirai mai. Che non ti potrà mai accadere.  Perchè lo senti. Perchè non ti appartiene. E non capisci come può succedere che una crisi porti al tradimento quando basterebbe parlare.
> Che cos'è questo se non un inno all'idealismo?
> 
> Buscopann



ma bastaaaaaaa bastaaaaa cazzo bastaaaaaaaa. cosa c entra essere giovanio e didealista!!! 
ma senti ma se tua filgia o figlio viene su dicendoti: papa io non vorro mai tradire, lo sento dentro tu gli dici: figlio/a mia non illuderti, sei un povero idealista????
ma assurdo...addirttura mettere in discussione il mio sentire ...
ma lo sapro io oppure no?]
se tu pensavi che non l avresti mai fatto e poi l hai fatto NON E' DETTO che sia cosi anche per me....
ma guarda che insolenza


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto. A volte al tradimento ci si arriva dopo che il traditore aveva provato a parlare senza risultato alcuno.
> In quei casi può bastare un bel sorriso per far rimbalzare gli ormoni che hanno toccato terra.
> Altre volte il tradito non ha consapevolezza di alcune cose che invece possono essere delle mancanze verso l'altro. È come per la legge. Ci può essere dolo, preterintenzionalità oppure involontarietà. Ma tirarsene fuori dicendo che non è stata colpa mia non sta in piedi. A meno di aver sposato un Lothar.
> 
> Buscopann


quello che fa acqua è questo: le colpe le abbiamo tutti, le mancanze le abbiamo tutti. Uno dimentica di avvitare il tappo al dentifricio, l'altro non controlla mai la posta.
Poi uno decide di rallegrarsi la giornata trombando fuori e l'altro invece sta lì a dirsi che nessuno è perfetto, magari.
Capisci anche tu allora che poi sentirsi dire: eh ma le tue colpe le avevi anche tu è ... ridondante?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mai


See.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma bastaaaaaaa bastaaaaa cazzo bastaaaaaaaa. cosa c entra essere giovanio e didealista!!!
> ma senti ma se tua filgia o figlio viene su dicendoti: papa io non vorro mai tradire, lo sento dentro tu gli dici: figlio/a mia non illuderti, sei un povero idealista????
> ma assurdo...addirttura mettere in discussione il mio sentire ...
> ma lo sapro io oppure no?]
> ...


più che altro incoerenza pura perché esclude assolutamente una possibilità


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma bastaaaaaaa bastaaaaa cazzo bastaaaaaaaa. cosa c entra essere giovanio e didealista!!!
> ma senti ma se tua filgia o figlio viene su dicendoti: papa io non vorro mai tradire, lo sento dentro tu gli dici: figlio/a mia non illuderti, sei un povero idealista????
> ma assurdo...addirttura mettere in discussione il mio sentire ...
> ma lo sapro io oppure no?]
> ...


Anche incazzarsi così è figlio dell'idealismo :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello che fa acqua è questo: le colpe le abbiamo tutti, le mancanze le abbiamo tutti. Uno dimentica di avvitare il tappo al dentifricio, l'altro non controlla mai la posta.
> Poi uno decide di rallegrarsi la giornata trombando fuori e l'altro invece sta lì a dirsi che nessuno è perfetto, magari.
> Capisci anche tu allora che poi sentirsi dire: eh ma le tue colpe le avevi anche tu è ... ridondante?


Secondo me non è ridondante. Lo diventa se qualcuno fa pesare le tue eventuali colpe per sminuire le sue.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro incoerenza pura perché esclude assolutamente una possibilità


Lungi da me escludere questa possibilità!  Io sono apertissimo a tutte le soluzioni. Contesto solo chi non lo è 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma bastaaaaaaa bastaaaaa cazzo bastaaaaaaaa. cosa c entra essere giovanio e didealista!!!
> ma senti ma se tua filgia o figlio viene su dicendoti: papa io non vorro mai tradire, lo sento dentro tu gli dici: figlio/a mia non illuderti, sei un povero idealista????
> ma assurdo...*addirttura mettere in discussione il mio sentire ...
> *ma lo sapro io oppure no?]
> ...


Amplifon e passa tutto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lungi da me escludere questa possibilità!  Io sono apertissimo a tutte le soluzioni. Contesto solo chi non lo è
> 
> Buscopann


io non contesto mai


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lungi da me escludere questa possibilità!  Io sono apertissimo a tutte le soluzioni. Contesto solo chi non lo è
> 
> Buscopann


ma ....
quindi potrei dirti, sei un idealista se escludi la possibilita che potresti uccidere qualcuno?
ma cosa dici? tradire e' una cosa sbagliata, orrenda, non mi sento idealista se mi dico: a te non succedera mai, la geste fa quel che vuole e non escludo di non beccarmele le corna figurati, troppe ne ho forse...chi lo sa...
dico che a me non succedera mai.
punto. altro che debolezze, e' il mio nemico da combattere per la vita./


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma bastaaaaaaa bastaaaaa cazzo bastaaaaaaaa. cosa c entra essere giovanio e didealista!!!
> ma senti ma se tua filgia o figlio viene su dicendoti: papa io non vorro mai tradire, lo sento dentro tu gli dici: figlio/a mia non illuderti, sei un povero idealista????
> ma assurdo...addirttura mettere in discussione il mio sentire ...
> ma lo sapro io oppure no?]
> ...


Gli dico bravo e gli do una pacca sulla spalla, sorridendo. E gli auguro buona fortuna.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Gli dico bravo e gli do una pacca sulla spalla, sorridendo. E augurandogli buona fortuna.


...


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ....
> quindi potrei dirti, sei un idealista se escludi la possibilita che potresti uccidere qualcuno?
> ma cosa dici? tradire e' una cosa sbagliata, orrenda, non mi sento idealista se mi dico: a te non succedera mai, la geste fa quel che vuole e non escludo di non beccarmele le corna figurati, troppe ne ho forse...chi lo sa...
> dico che a me non succedera mai.
> punto. altro che debolezze, e' il mio nemico da combattere per la vita./


E come faccio io a dire con certezza che non ucciderò mai qualcuno? Se trovo un tizio che sodomizza mio figlio di pochi anni e lo colgo sul fatto. .Come faccio a dire che non potrei essere in grado di uccidere in quel momento?

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E come faccio io a dire con certezza che non ucciderò mai qualcuno? Se trovo un tizio che sodomizza mio figlio di pochi anni e lo colgo sul fatto. .Come faccio a dire che non potrei essere in grado di uccidere in quel momento?
> 
> Buscopann


Bravo, quoto. Cacio sei una giovane idealista, lo siamo stati tutti a vent'anni.

Ancora una volta non è un insulto, anzi.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non contesto mai


Il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino. A me l'asino va bene. Tu vuoi cambiare la bestia?

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Bravo, quoto. Cacio sei una giovane idealista, lo siamo stati tutti a vent'anni.
> 
> Ancora una volta non è un insulto, anzi.


ma non ho vent anni.
che palle....vedete di finirla co sta storia dell eta e dell idealismo....
siete assurdi.....


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ....
> quindi potrei dirti, sei un idealista se escludi la possibilita che potresti uccidere qualcuno?
> ma cosa dici? tradire e' una cosa sbagliata, orrenda, non mi sento idealista se mi dico: a te non succedera mai, la geste fa quel che vuole e non escludo di non beccarmele le corna figurati, troppe ne ho forse...chi lo sa...
> dico che a me non succedera mai.
> punto. altro che debolezze, e' il mio nemico da combattere per la vita./


Sì, caciottina, sì. Nessuno può escludere mai nulla di orrendo da sé per sempre. Può certamente attenersi a dei principi e esservi fedele e questo fa onore e bontà, ma mai dire mai e mai dire sempre nella vita, dai retta alla zia. Con questo, ben venga un po' di idealismo. Senza idealisti il mondo sarebbe sicuramente più inospitale e inabitabile.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Bravo, quoto. Cacio sei una giovane idealista, lo siamo stati tutti a vent'anni.
> 
> Ancora una volta non è un insulto, anzi.


"a 20 anni, si è stupidi davvero
 quante balle si hanno in testa a quell'età"

Formaggia non uccidermi..non l'ho detto io. E' Guccini. In una sua canzone 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, caciottina, sì. Nessuno può escludere mai nulla di orrendo da sé per sempre. Può certamente attenersi a dei principi e esservi fedele e questo fa onore e bontà, ma mai dire mai e mai dire sempre nella vita, dai retta alla zia. Con questo, ben venga un po' di idealismo. Senza idealisti il mondo sarebbe sicuramente più inospitale e inabitabile.


ma forse allora voi dovete realizzare che per voi il tradimento rientra nelle cose nromali della vita.
lo capisci che non stiamo parlando della possibilita di mangiare cavallette piuttosto che fare paracadustismo piuttosto che scalare l everest?
stiamo parlando di qualcosa che ferisce a morte le persone....
e voi non vi sentite di escluderla?
begli egoisti


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E come faccio io a dire con certezza che non ucciderò mai qualcuno? Se trovo un tizio che sodomizza mio figlio di pochi anni e lo colgo sul fatto. .Come faccio a dire che non potrei essere in grado di uccidere in quel momento?
> 
> Buscopann


ma per favore....se andiamo a cercare che non possiamo dire che  non mangeremmo mai una cacca perché se ci trovassimo improvvisamente in uin mondo dove un virus letaleuccide tutti gli ortaggi, la frutta,gli animali da carne e i pesci forse lo faremmo anche...:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> "a 20 anni, si è stupidi davvero
> quante balle si hanno in testa a quell'età"
> 
> Formaggia non uccidermi..non l'ho detto io. E' Guccini. In una sua canzone
> ...


vado per i 30.
dio santo aiutami tu


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, caciottina, sì. Nessuno può escludere mai nulla di orrendo da sé per sempre. Può certamente attenersi a dei principi e esservi fedele e questo fa onore e bontà, ma mai dire mai e mai dire sempre nella vita, dai retta alla zia. Con questo, ben venga un po' di idealismo. *Senza idealisti il mondo sarebbe sicuramente più inospitale e inabitabile.*


Mmmm..'nzomma..
Sai com'è..sionisti..terroristi...brigatisti..nazisti..fascisti..comunisti...
Finisco tutti in isti.
Sarà un caso?

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma forse allora voi dovete realizzare che per voi il tradimento rientra nelle cose nromali della vita.
> lo capisci che non stiamo parlando della possibilita di mangiare cavallette piuttosto che fare paracadustismo piuttosto che scalare l everest?
> stiamo parlando di qualcosa che ferisce a morte le persone....
> e voi non vi sentite di escluderla?
> begli egoisti


Cacio, purtroppo non c'è cosa più naturale del tradimento in natura. Oppure per te la monogamia è normale?

Poi chiaro, pure le malattie sono nature, ma si cerca di evitarle!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> *Cacio, purtroppo non c'è cosa più naturale del tradimento in natura. *Oppure per te la monogamia è normale?
> 
> Poi chiaro, pure le malattie sono nature, ma si cerca di evitarle!


Senti quest'altro.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Cacio, purtroppo non c'è cosa più naturale del tradimento in natura. Oppure per te la monogamia è normale?
> 
> Poi chiaro, pure le malattie sono nature, ma si cerca di evitarle!


ma guarda che non sei super mario che cerca di evitare i cosini brutti ma poi anche se ti colpiscono o rinasci o diventi solo piu piccolo....
non e' naturale il tradimento, e se per te non e' normale la monogamia, ma che ti sei sposato a fare dico io..


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore....se andiamo a cercare che non possiamo dire che  non mangeremmo mai una cacca perché se ci trovassimo improvvisamente in uin mondo dove un virus letaleuccide tutti gli ortaggi, la frutta,gli animali da carne e i pesci forse lo faremmo anche...:singleeye:


Ma dai Minerva, non dirmi che dire "io non tradirò mai" non è assurdo. Diverso è se dici "spero di non tradire mai".


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che non sei super mario che cerca di evitare i cosini brutti ma poi anche se ti colpiscono o rinasci o diventi solo piu piccolo....
> non e' naturale il tradimento, e se per te non e' normale la monogamia, ma che ti sei sposato a fare dico io..


L'uomo non è monogamo di natura, penso che questo non si possa obiettare. La coppia è un'ideazione della società.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> L'uomo non è monogamo di natura, penso che questo non si possa obiettare. La coppia è un'ideazione della società.


che a te stava bene finche non c'e' stata la possibilita di provare altro...
e quando non ti e' andato piu bene hai trascinato la moglie sulla stessa barca che affondasva per poter dire: moglie, siamo in due adesso sulla barca, se affonda non e' piu solo colpa mia.
e adesso col senno di poi...
ma del senno di poi son piene le fosse, anzi strabordano.
se davvero la pensi cosi |Kid non ti dovevi sposare, perche poi il risultato e' questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vado per i 30.
> dio santo aiutami tu


Sì, ma a livello di maturazione emotiva sei forse ai quindici. Forse.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma a livello di maturazione emotiva sei forse ai quindici. Forse.


su questo siamo d'accordissimo. non mi pare di averlo mai negato.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai Minerva, non dirmi che dire "io non tradirò mai" non è assurdo. Diverso è se dici "spero di non tradire mai".


che ne so .io non dico né uno , né l'altro
comunque perché ....spero?
se arrivo a tradire vuol dire che mi piace:singleeye:
l'unica cosa che penso è che non riuscirei  e non vorrei  tacerlo


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che a te stava bene finche non c'e' stata la possibilita di provare altro...
> e quando non ti e' andato piu bene hai trascinato la moglie sulla stessa barca che affondasva per poter dire: moglie, siamo in due adesso sulla barca, se affonda non e' piu solo colpa mia.
> e adesso col senno di poi...
> ma del senno di poi son piene le fosse, anzi strabordano.
> se davvero la pensi cosi |Kid non ti dovevi sposare, perche poi il risultato e' questo.


A ventanni ero un idealista che credeva nell'amore romantico e nel matrimonio. Non mi vergogno e non penso di offendere nessuno dicendo che oggi non lo riferei. Ma non certo per colpa di mia moglie, è solo che non la penso più così.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> su questo siamo d'accordissimo. non mi pare di averlo mai negato.


Sì, ma neanche ne hai coscienza, altrimenti non staresti così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me non è ridondante. Lo diventa se qualcuno fa pesare le tue eventuali colpe per sminuire le sue.
> 
> Buscopann


No secondo me lo è in tantissimi casi, a meno che quelle colpe non siano tali da condurre ad una vera crisi della coppia che sta andando verso lo 'scoppiamento' della coppia stessa.
Allora la colpa, del tradito, può essere quella di non aver visto o capito o compreso le motivazioni dell'allontanamento.
Anche se, pur con le sue colpe, il tradito non può assumersi quella dell'inganno che gli è perpetrato.
Ma non è sempre così, anzi.
Qui è pieno di gente, traditi e traditori, che sconfessano ci fosse una crisi, nel momento in cui c'è stato il tradimento.
Spesso, tanto spesso, ho letto di voglia di novità, di sentirsi nuovamente corteggiati, di sentire di nuovo la sensazione, bellissima, dell'innamoramento.
E qui siam buoni tutti, a dir che è bello.:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vado per i 30.
> dio santo aiutami tu


stai invecchiando con una rapidità allarmante, queste nuove generazioni non tengono botta.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma neanche ne hai coscienza, altrimenti non staresti così.


be no, dai lo dico spesso, averen coscienza e il riuscire poi a maturare emotivamente sono due cose diverse...
io ne sono ben consapoevole, e cosa credi? che mi piaccia essere cosi?
pensi che a modo mio non stia provando a crescere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mmmm..'nzomma..
> Sai com'è..sionisti..terroristi...brigatisti..nazisti..fascisti..comunisti...
> Finisco tutti in isti.
> Sarà un caso?
> ...


linotipisti
gatti neri
cattivi pensieri


... e non abbiamo da mangiareeee


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai invecchiando con una rapidità allarmante, queste nuove generazioni non tengono botta.


a me piace l idea...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me piace l idea...


sì, mo te piace. Ne riparliamo tra 10 annetti.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, mo te piace. Ne riparliamo tra 10 annetti.


meglio ancora


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma forse allora voi dovete realizzare che per voi il tradimento rientra nelle cose nromali della vita.
> lo capisci che non stiamo parlando della possibilita di mangiare cavallette piuttosto che fare paracadustismo piuttosto che scalare l everest?
> stiamo parlando di qualcosa che ferisce a morte le persone....
> e voi non vi sentite di escluderla?
> begli egoisti


E' solo avere il senso dei propri limiti. Io avrei giurato su mia madre (per me sacra) che mai avrei tradito GA. Mi sono smentita. Il tempo è la variabile che i diversamente giovani non contemplano.
Solo alle soglie della morte puoi dire chi sei, perché sai chi sei stato, lo dice la vita che non puoi più modificare, lo dice la STORIA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' solo avere il senso dei propri limiti. Io avrei giurato su mia madre (per me sacra) che mai avrei tradito GA. Mi sono smentita. Il tempo è la variabile che i diversamente giovani non contemplano.
> Solo alle soglie della morte puoi dire chi sei, perché sai chi sei stato, lo dice la vita che non puoi più modificare, lo dice la STORIA.


i famosi paletti mobili, qual piuma al vento.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' solo avere il senso dei propri limiti. Io avrei giurato su mia madre (per me sacra) che mai avrei tradito GA. Mi sono smentita. Il tempo è la variabile che i diversamente giovani non contemplano.
> Solo alle soglie della morte puoi dire chi sei, perché sai chi sei stato, lo dice la vita che non puoi più modificare, lo dice la STORIA.


ma io non sto definendo chi sono, ne voglio farlo.
sto definendo quello che non voglio essere e non saro'.
tu forse non eri a conoscienza dei tuoi limiti. io lo sono. 
il giorno che avro la tentazione , non rendero ilo compagno un cornutazzo da strapazzao


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono convinta.
> Perché con quello che avete passato, col cavolo che si fida che tu la prenderesti con allegria.
> E per me farebbe bene perché non la prenderesti con allegria per nulla.
> Leggi la biografia di Jane Birkin che si era buttata nella Senna per una botta di allegria concordata.



E allora sai che ti dico?
Peggio per lui se non si fida, io vivo bene uguale.
Se invece volesse mettermi alla prova accetterei la sfida di buon grado, e a me le sfide sono sempre piaciute tanto.
Anzi, non vedo l'ora.

Non conosco quella tizia, se si è buttata nella Senna per avere fatto una botta di allegria, vuol dire che non era convinta di volerlo fare, sarà che se io decido una cosa, prima la pondero anni luce e se la faccio significa che la mia coscienza me lo permette, se, al contrario, si è buttata nel fiume per il dolore ricevuto a causa di stessa azione compiuta dal partner, ma....non mi fare commentare che è meglio.
Buttarsi nel fiume e perdere la vita per una cosa così, ma non ci credo neanche...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora sai che ti dico?
> Peggio per lui se non si fida, io vivo bene uguale.
> Se invece volesse mettermi alla prova accetterei la sfida di buon grado, e a me le sfide sono sempre piaciute tanto.
> Anzi, non vedo l'ora.
> ...


pian pianino con queste affermazioni Diletta


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i famosi paletti mobili, qual piuma al vento.


Ricordo bene una conversazione tra noi dopo un paio d'anni di paradiso (e ne sarebbero seguiti molti altri):

Io: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?"
GA: "assolutamente sì"
Io: "io assolutamente no. Perché vorresti saperlo?"
GA: "Per avere la possibilità di scegliere, per avere la libertà di decidere"
Io : "hai ragione, di principio. Io non vorrei saperlo e non lo direi. Credo che me ne accorgerei, perché non sei il tipo che fa le corna tanto per... vorrebbe dire che sei innamorato di un'altra, e questo vale anche per me."
GA : "no, io non voglio indovinare. Io voglio lealtà, quindi per favore dimmelo, se dovesse capitare"
Io : "e invece io voglio indovinare e che tu indovini. Se non si intuiscono queste cose, vuol dire che non si ama più e siccome noi ci reggiamo solo sull'amore e nient'altro, scusa tanto, ma la mia esigenza è più legittima della tua" - e aggiunsi, mentendo - "però se vuoi che te lo dica, te lo dirò"...
Ero convinta che non sarebbe mai capitato e che quiindi non mi sarei trovata nel dubbio lo dico/non lo dico. Ma sapevo in cuor mio che fosse davvero capitato MAI gliel'avrei detto.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non sto definendo chi sono, ne voglio farlo.
> sto definendo quello che non voglio essere e non saro'.
> tu forse non eri a conoscienza dei tuoi limiti. io lo sono.
> il giorno che avro la tentazione , non rendero ilo compagno un cornutazzo da strapazzao


Cacio, non hai la sfera di cristallo e lo sai. Nessuno ti sta dicendo che la tua non sia una onorevolissima volontà, ma la vita spesso ti fa cozzare contro le tue convinzioni.

Nessuno ha reso il proprio partner cornuto gioendo.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai invecchiando con una rapidità allarmante, queste nuove generazioni non tengono botta.


Ahahah. Ricordo ancora i quando mi dicevano che ero troppo giovane per capire certe cose qui nel forum.

Avevano ragione.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ricordo bene una conversazione tra noi dopo un paio d'anni di paradiso (e ne sarebbero seguiti molti altri):
> 
> Io: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?"
> GA: "assolutamente sì"
> ...


Dopo il neretto, mi sarei alzato, mi sarei rivestito. Mi sarei fatto un selfie. Te lo avrei inviato al tuo telefonino con la seguente didascalia:

Il giorno che vorrai rivedermi, usa questo.


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io in testa te la darei la botta. Demente. Succede che se lo fa e non te lo dice tornano in campo psicologo e prete, ecco che succede. E tu finisci peggio di come stai adesso. Impiastra e zerbina. Pagagli le puttane, così non ti tradisce ed è contento, no? Giusto. Merda se mi fai vomitare.



...e allora fammi andare a prendere il secchio!

Come dono della veggenza stai a zero, non hai capito che io me ne strafrego di una trombata, ho mille altre cose che davvero mi interessano e che riempono la mia vita, cose di spessore che nulla hanno a che vedere con lo squallore di cui si parla e che lascio volentierissimo a chi, invece, interessa.
De gustibus non disputandum est...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah. Ricordo ancora i quando mi dicevano che ero troppo giovane per capire certe cose qui nel forum.
> 
> Avevano ragione.


senti Kid, non ho 20 anni. non so nemmeno come sscrivertelo.
non vivo di convinzioni ne me frega in particolar modo di vivere una vita onorevolissima...
ma non permetto a nessuno di mettere bocca sulle mie apsettative e su quello che sono certa di non voler fare, solo perche voi altri ci siete caduti con tutte le scarope, per tua stessa ammissione tu eviti il contatto con donne che ritieni affascinanti e attraenti perche non sai se te lo riesci a tenere nelle mutande..
sono proprio le premesse che sono sbagliate...
ora, possiamo andrae oltre sta cosa dell eta o vuoi ribadirlo in ogni singolo post?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo il neretto, mi sarei alzato, mi sarei rivestito. Mi sarei fatto un selfie. Te lo avrei inviato al tuo telefonino con la seguente didascalia:
> 
> Il giorno che vorrai rivedermi, usa questo.


Molto difficile usare l'intuito in amore? Cioè, cosa c'è di così assurdo in ciò che dissi?
GA è estremamente intuitivo...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ricordo bene una conversazione tra noi dopo un paio d'anni di paradiso (e ne sarebbero seguiti molti altri):
> 
> Io: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?"
> GA: "assolutamente sì"
> ...



come sei machiavellica cara Fanta...a questo benedetto uomo gli confondi le idee e alla fine ti ringrazia pure


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ricordo bene una conversazione tra noi dopo un paio d'anni di paradiso (e ne sarebbero seguiti molti altri):
> 
> Io: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?"
> GA: "assolutamente sì"
> ...


ma infatti un numero limitato di paletti è mobile per tutti, man mano che la nostra vita va avanti. Se sono tutti mobili si è paraculi, o in malafede, invece.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti Kid, non ho 20 anni. non so nemmeno come sscrivertelo.
> non vivo di convinzioni ne me frega in particolar modo di vivere una vita onorevolissima...
> ma non permetto a nessuno di mettere bocca *sulle mie apsettative e su quello che sono certa di non voler fare*, solo perche voi altri ci siete caduti con tutte le scarope, per tua stessa ammissione tu eviti il contatto con donne che ritieni affascinanti e attraenti perche non sai se te lo riesci a tenere nelle mutande..
> sono proprio le premesse che sono sbagliate...
> ora, possiamo andrae oltre sta cosa dell eta o vuoi ribadirlo in ogni singolo post?


Che è cosa ben diversa dall'essere certa che non ti capiterà mai. Tutto qui.

Ripeto: pure io la pensavo così e sono umano pure io eh...  

Non puoi sapere cosa succederà domani. Take it easy.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molto difficile usare l'intuito in amore? Cioè, cosa c'è di così assurdo in ciò che dissi?
> GA è estremamente intuitivo...


Guarda che l'amore non è la settimana enigmistica. E' più simile al cubo di Rubik: è matematica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Che è cosa ben diversa dall'essere certa che non ti capiterà mai. Tutto qui.
> 
> Ripeto: pure io la pensavo così e sono umano pure io eh...
> 
> Non puoi sapere cosa succederà domani. Take it easy.


ma porca zozza, ma che ne sapete pure voi di quello che capiterà a lei.
è cosa buona e giusta che lei ci sbatta il grazioso grugnetto che ha, quando sarà il momento.
Tu e Busco invece siete invidiosi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> su questo siamo d'accordissimo. non mi pare di averlo mai negato.


Potrebbe essere un vantaggio.
Magari averne 10!


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza, ma che ne sapete pure voi di quello che capiterà a lei.
> è cosa buona e giusta che lei ci sbatta il grazioso grugnetto che ha, quando sarà il momento.
> Tu e Busco invece siete invidiosi


Invidiosi? Ma và, a me caciottina sta mooolto simpatica, ma è una talebana. Tutti gli estremismi sono dannosi. Io lo dico per lei, a me cosa cambia?


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ricordo bene una conversazione tra noi dopo un paio d'anni di paradiso (e ne sarebbero seguiti molti altri):
> 
> Io: "se ti tradissi, vorresti saperlo?"
> GA: "assolutamente sì"
> ...



E' una giustificazione? 

Lo chiedo anche per me.  Pure io gli ho detto che mi ritengo libera.

Non lo so perché ma GA mi ricorda Man di Tebe. 

Marito integerrimo padre esemplare contrario al tradimento però ogni tanto scopa  con Tebe. 

Da due anni guardandomi in giro ho scoperto che è più facile vincere al superenalotto che contare persone leali. 

Non dice fedeli. ...leali.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non sto definendo chi sono, ne voglio farlo.
> sto definendo quello che non voglio essere e non saro'.
> tu forse non eri a conoscienza dei tuoi limiti. io lo sono.
> il giorno che avro la tentazione , non rendero ilo compagno un cornutazzo da strapazzao


Su questo ti capisco e concordo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo ti capisco e concordo.


e stimo pure


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Invidiosi? Ma và, a me caciottina sta mooolto simpatica, ma è una talebana. Tutti gli estremismi sono dannosi. Io lo dico per lei, a me cosa cambia?


a me la vieni a raccontare? Sei invidioso perchè ti ricorda quando eri come lei.:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Invidiosi? Ma và, a me caciottina sta mooolto simpatica, ma è una talebana. Tutti gli estremismi sono dannosi. Io lo dico per lei, a me cosa cambia?


È stata solo toccata dalla vita fin dall'infanzia per problemi che non avrebbero dovuto nemmeno sfiorarla. 

E' logica la sua conseguenza.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me la vieni a raccontare? Sei invidioso perchè ti ricorda quando eri come lei.:mrgreen:


Ah, questo può essere!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora sai che ti dico?
> Peggio per lui se non si fida, io vivo bene uguale.
> Se invece volesse mettermi alla prova accetterei la sfida di buon grado, e a me le sfide sono sempre piaciute tanto.
> Anzi, non vedo l'ora.
> ...


Non sai chi è?
Non è morta per nulla è qui viva e vegeta. Quello che aveva avuto la botta di allegria era lui, del quale conserva un ricordo bellissimo. Avevano una relazione aperta ma lei non ha retto l'ennesimo tradimento-non tradimento-accordato.
Avrà ben altro di cui piangere ora, visto che si è suicidata una figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo il neretto, mi sarei alzato, mi sarei rivestito. Mi sarei fatto un selfie. Te lo avrei inviato al tuo telefonino con la seguente didascalia:
> 
> Il giorno che vorrai rivedermi, usa questo.


Anch'io.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molto difficile usare l'intuito in amore? Cioè, cosa c'è di così assurdo in ciò che dissi?
> GA è estremamente intuitivo...


Prima di tutto la tesi: se non intuisci non mi ami.

Poi io sono uno per la comunicazione chiara e diretta che non lascia spazio a dubbi; odio i non detti.

Per parafrasare uno scritto che girava per la rete tempo fa:

Se alla domanda "Cos'hai ?" mi si risponde "Niente", io mi comporterò esattamente come se non avessi niente. Se invece stai male, problemi tuoi (tuoi generico, non tuoi di Fantastica).


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima di tutto la tesi: se non intuisci non mi ami.
> 
> Poi io sono uno per la comunicazione chiara e diretta che non lascia spazio a dubbi; odio i non detti.
> 
> ...


Ah, ma sono completamente d'accordo! Anche io detesto i sottintesi. e Reagisco esattamente come te alla risposta "niente".
Indovinare non era nel senso: adesso ti tradisco e spargo indizi vediamo se capisci.
Ma era: ti sto tradendo, te lo nascondo in ogni modo, ma sicuramente tu lo capisci lo stesso. 

GA aveva intuito il tradimento di sua moglie. Non sarebbe stato "nuovo" alla cosa. E ho già raccontato che per un sospetto di tradimento (mai avvenuto!) mi mollò seduta stante senza nessuna parola.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma sono completamente d'accordo! Anche io detesto i sottintesi. e Reagisco esattamente come te alla risposta "niente".
> Indovinare non era nel senso: adesso ti tradisco e spargo indizi vediamo se capisci.
> Ma era: ti sto tradendo, te lo nascondo in ogni modo, ma sicuramente tu lo capisci lo stesso.
> 
> GA aveva intuito il tradimento di sua moglie. Non sarebbe stato "nuovo" alla cosa. E ho già raccontato che per un sospetto di tradimento (mai avvenuto!) mi mollò seduta stante senza nessuna parola.



Alle luce di questo tuo scritto, a maggior ragione, non mi capacito del perché, se alla domanda diretta lui a risposto "Vorrei che me lo dicessi", gli hai fatto tutta quella storia sull'indovinare, l'intuizione, l'esigenza più legittima, etc etc.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma sono completamente d'accordo!* Anche io detesto i sottintesi.* e Reagisco esattamente come te alla risposta "niente".
> Indovinare non era nel senso: adesso ti tradisco e spargo indizi vediamo se capisci.
> Ma era: ti sto tradendo, te lo nascondo in ogni modo, ma sicuramente tu lo capisci lo stesso.
> 
> GA aveva intuito il tradimento di sua moglie. Non sarebbe stato "nuovo" alla cosa. E ho già raccontato che per un sospetto di tradimento (mai avvenuto!) mi mollò seduta stante senza nessuna parola.



si vede


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (23 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non puoi parlarle di nuovo e puntare sul fatto che nei messaggi parli della loro bimba? E che quindi le date non possono essere sballate? Magari con domande, che la mettono in condizioni di riflettere,  tipo: Che hai fatto a fare un figlio con me se poi vuoi ricevere foto del genere? Dovevi soddisfare il tuo senso di maternità?
> Credo che tu debba provocare l lei la voglia di discutere, perché se ogni volta taglia con "" le date sono sbagliate sei tu il cattivo"", non si risolve proprio nulla.


L'ho fatto... ma la risposta è che alcune date sono giuste, altre no... E se non mi fido non sa cos'altro fare.

P.S: scusate l'OT...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima di tutto la tesi: se non intuisci non mi ami.
> 
> Poi io sono uno per la comunicazione chiara e diretta che non lascia spazio a dubbi; odio i non detti.
> 
> ...



dipende...se risponde *G-N-E-N-T-E! *​secondo me ha qualcosa:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto... ma la risposta è che alcune date sono giuste, altre no... E se non mi fido non sa cos'altro fare.
> 
> P.S: scusate l'OT...


ciao, ma tu non ci sei mai e noi teniamo acceso il 3d, lo facciamo per te.
Comunque: le hai obbiettato che quello che dice non esiste in natura e che quindi fai fatica ad accettarlo, anche volendo?


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto... ma la risposta è che alcune date sono giuste, altre no... E se non mi fido non sa cos'altro fare.
> 
> P.S: scusate l'OT...


Amico, davvero non si può ragionare con la premessa delle date sbaglaite. Non esiste proprio. 

E'    I M P O S S I B I L E. Punto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto... ma la risposta è che alcune date sono giuste, altre no... E se non mi fido non sa cos'altro fare.
> 
> P.S: scusate l'OT...


Per gli sms ci sono casi di orari e date sballate. Gli esperti dicono che con Whatsapp no.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto... ma la risposta è che alcune date sono giuste, altre no... E se non mi fido non sa cos'altro fare.
> 
> P.S: scusate l'OT...


Tu cosa intendi fare?
Consideri digeribile che lei possa aver fatto una cazzata enorme?

P.S. sei spiritoso.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alle luce di questo tuo scritto, a maggior ragione, non mi capacito del perché, se alla domanda diretta lui a risposto "Vorrei che me lo dicessi", gli hai fatto tutta quella storia sull'indovinare, l'intuizione, l'esigenza più legittima, etc etc.


Allora. L'hai scritto proprio tu: io e lui non siamo una coppia. Non abbiamo nessun contratto, nessuna comproprietà, nessuna discendenza. 
La fedeltà, in un rapporto del genere, NON è un obbligo, e nemmeno una scelta, è un dato di fatto. Nel momento in cui svanisce questo fatto, è evidente che uno dei due si è innamorato di un altro, altrimenti non ci si trova proprio nella situazione.
Cioè: per quale assurdo motivo ci si deve confessare un tradimento, quando non si hanno responsabilità verso nessuno, e non si hanno patti scritti di nessun tipo, vincoli legali, nemmeno amici in comune, cosa dirà la gente, ecc ecc., ma solo buoni sentimenti condivisi? Per me, se tradisci non ami più, è molto semplice. Ma se non lo dici è perché non vuoi ferire. E non vuoi ferire perché vuoi bene a quella persona che non ami più. Che non la ami più sarà lei ad accorgersene. Se non se ne accorgerà significherà che a dispetto del fatto che la cornifichi, tu la ami ancora e lei ti ama ancora, perché non sei un mentitore probvetto e nemmeno l'altro lo è, e dopo tanti anni leggi anche le sfumature, leggi tutto, soprattutto se NON hai l'abitudine di avere l'altro sempre sotto gli occhi tanto che non lo vedi letteralmente più (come i soprammobili di casa).
Sai quanti non detti circolano in un amore di lunga data?... Io so che tu sai che io so... ma io non rinuncio a te, tu non rinunci a me.. e perché se non abbiamo NULLA DI MATERIALE da difendere: non proprietà, non figli, non contratti? Beh.. forse per amore?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. L'hai scritto proprio tu: io e lui non siamo una coppia. Non abbiamo nessun contratto, nessuna comproprietà, nessuna discendenza.
> La fedeltà, in un rapporto del genere, NON è un obbligo, e nemmeno una scelta, è un dato di fatto. Nel momento in cui svanisce questo fatto, è evidente che uno dei due si è innamorato di un altro, altrimenti non ci si trova proprio nella situazione.
> Cioè: per quale assurdo motivo ci si deve confessare un tradimento, quando non si hanno responsabilità verso nessuno, e non si hanno patti scritti di nessun tipo, vincoli legali, nemmeno amici in comune, cosa dirà la gente, ecc ecc., ma solo buoni sentimenti condivisi? Per me, se tradisci non ami più, è molto semplice. Ma se non lo dici è perché non vuoi ferire. E non vuoi ferire perché vuoi bene a quella persona che non ami più. Che non la ami più sarà lei ad accorgersene. Se non se ne accorgerà significherà che a dispetto del fatto che la cornifichi, tu la ami ancora e lei ti ama ancora, perché non sei un mentitore probvetto e nemmeno l'altro lo è, e dopo tanti anni leggi anche le sfumature, leggi tutto, soprattutto se NON hai l'abitudine di avere l'altro sempre sotto gli occhi tanto che non lo vedi letteralmente più (come i soprammobili di casa).
> Sai quanti non detti circolano in un amore di lunga data?... Io so che tu sai che io so... ma io non rinuncio a te, tu non rinunci a me.. e perché se non abbiamo NULLA DI MATERIALE da difendere: non proprietà, non figli, non contratti? Beh.. forse per amore?


Oggi fai ragionamenti contorti.
Prima dici che se tradisci lo fai perché non ami più. Ma tu hai tradito colui che consideri ancora GA. Del resto PER TE il fatto che lui non l'abbia capito o l'abbia capito e finga di no è un brutto sintomo.
Per me devi fare una pausa e chiarirti piuttosto che cercare di rispondere a tono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. L'hai scritto proprio tu: io e lui non siamo una coppia. Non abbiamo nessun contratto, nessuna comproprietà, nessuna discendenza.
> La fedeltà, in un rapporto del genere, NON è un obbligo, e nemmeno una scelta, è un dato di fatto. Nel momento in cui svanisce questo fatto, è evidente che uno dei due si è innamorato di un altro, altrimenti non ci si trova proprio nella situazione.
> Cioè: per quale assurdo motivo ci si deve confessare un tradimento, quando non si hanno responsabilità verso nessuno, e non si hanno patti scritti di nessun tipo, vincoli legali, nemmeno amici in comune, cosa dirà la gente, ecc ecc., ma solo buoni sentimenti condivisi? *Per me, se tradisci non ami più, è molto semplice*. Ma se non lo dici è perché non vuoi ferire. E non vuoi ferire perché vuoi bene a quella persona che non ami più. Che non la ami più sarà lei ad accorgersene. Se non se ne accorgerà significherà che a dispetto del fatto che la cornifichi, *tu la ami ancora e lei ti ama ancora*, perché non sei un mentitore probvetto e nemmeno l'altro lo è, e dopo tanti anni leggi anche le sfumature, leggi tutto, soprattutto se NON hai l'abitudine di avere l'altro sempre sotto gli occhi tanto che non lo vedi letteralmente più (come i soprammobili di casa).
> Sai quanti non detti circolano in un amore di lunga data?... Io so che tu sai che io so...* ma io non rinuncio a te, tu non rinunci a me.. e perché se non abbiamo NULLA DI MATERIALE da difendere: non proprietà, non figli, non contratti? Beh.. forse per amore?*


Prof, si è accorta di essersi sbagliata nel confondersi? O confusa nel contraddirsi. Una a scelta


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo????*

se non posti mai, quando posti scrivi col contagocce e rispondi dopo giorni, non è che possiamo fare tutto noi, qui, eh?
Giusto perchè sei simpatico pure a me.


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. L'hai scritto proprio tu: io e lui non siamo una coppia. Non abbiamo nessun contratto, nessuna comproprietà, nessuna discendenza.
> La fedeltà, in un rapporto del genere, NON è un obbligo, e nemmeno una scelta, è un dato di fatto. Nel momento in cui svanisce questo fatto, è evidente che uno dei due si è innamorato di un altro, altrimenti non ci si trova proprio nella situazione.
> Cioè: per quale assurdo motivo ci si deve confessare un tradimento, quando non si hanno responsabilità verso nessuno, e non si hanno patti scritti di nessun tipo, vincoli legali, nemmeno amici in comune, cosa dirà la gente, ecc ecc., ma solo buoni sentimenti condivisi? Per me, se tradisci non ami più, è molto semplice. Ma se non lo dici è perché non vuoi ferire. E non vuoi ferire perché vuoi bene a quella persona che non ami più. Che non la ami più sarà lei ad accorgersene. Se non se ne accorgerà significherà che a dispetto del fatto che la cornifichi, tu la ami ancora e lei ti ama ancora, perché non sei un mentitore probvetto e nemmeno l'altro lo è, e dopo tanti anni leggi anche le sfumature, leggi tutto, soprattutto se NON hai l'abitudine di avere l'altro sempre sotto gli occhi tanto che non lo vedi letteralmente più (come i soprammobili di casa).
> Sai quanti non detti circolano in un amore di lunga data?... Io so che tu sai che io so... ma io non rinuncio a te, tu non rinunci a me.. e perché se non abbiamo NULLA DI MATERIALE da difendere: non proprietà, non figli, non contratti? Beh.. forse per amore?


Ammazza se sei contorta.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prof, si è accorta di essersi sbagliata nel confondersi? O confusa nel contraddirsi. Una a scelta


No, mi sono accorta sì... Provo sulla mia pelle che pur cornificando io amo GA. Vuol dire che per me lui è il mio uomo, che mi sento la sua donna, che nessuno sulla faccia della Terra è più grande di lui.
Ma per tutto parla la "Chanson des vieux amants" che è per ma LA canzone d'amore per noi... 

http://www.musicaememoria.com/jacques_brel_la_chanson_des_vieux_amants.htm


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, mi sono accorta sì... Provo sulla mia pelle che pur cornificando io amo GA. Vuol dire che per me lui è il mio uomo, che mi sento la sua donna, che nessuno sulla faccia della Terra è più grande di lui.
> Ma per tutto parla la "Chanson des vieux amants" che è per ma LA canzone d'amore per noi...
> 
> http://www.musicaememoria.com/jacques_brel_la_chanson_des_vieux_amants.htm


La canzone d'amore più triste del mondo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

uccidetemi:unhappy:





Fantastica ha detto:


> No, mi sono accorta sì... Provo sulla mia pelle che pur cornificando io amo GA. Vuol dire che per me lui è il mio uomo, che mi sento la sua donna, che nessuno sulla faccia della Terra è più grande di lui.
> Ma per tutto parla la "*Chanson des vieux amants" c*he è per ma LA canzone d'amore per noi...
> 
> http://www.musicaememoria.com/jacques_brel_la_chanson_des_vieux_amants.htm


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uccidetemi:unhappy:


Ti fa schifo?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La canzone d'amore più triste del mondo.


Per me invece suprema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. L'hai scritto proprio tu: io e lui non siamo una coppia. Non abbiamo nessun contratto, nessuna comproprietà, nessuna discendenza.
> La fedeltà, in un rapporto del genere, NON è un obbligo, e nemmeno una scelta, è un dato di fatto. Nel momento in cui svanisce questo fatto, è evidente che uno dei due si è innamorato di un altro, altrimenti non ci si trova proprio nella situazione.
> Cioè: per quale assurdo motivo ci si deve confessare un tradimento, quando non si hanno responsabilità verso nessuno, e non si hanno patti scritti di nessun tipo, vincoli legali, nemmeno amici in comune, cosa dirà la gente, ecc ecc., ma solo buoni sentimenti condivisi? *Per me, se tradisci non ami più, è molto semplice.* Ma se non lo dici è perché non vuoi ferire. E non vuoi ferire perché vuoi bene a quella persona che non ami più. Che non la ami più sarà lei ad accorgersene. Se non se ne accorgerà significherà che a dispetto del fatto che la cornifichi, tu la ami ancora e lei ti ama ancora, perché non sei un mentitore probvetto e nemmeno l'altro lo è, e dopo tanti anni leggi anche le sfumature, leggi tutto, *soprattutto se NON hai l'abitudine di avere l'altro sempre sotto gli occhi tanto che non lo vedi letteralmente più *(come i soprammobili di casa).
> Sai quanti non detti circolano in un amore di lunga data?... Io so che tu sai che io so... ma io non rinuncio a te, tu non rinunci a me.. e perché se non abbiamo NULLA DI MATERIALE da difendere: non proprietà, non figli, non contratti? Beh.. forse per amore?



quindi tu non lo ami più questo GA?
scusa la domanda diretta, non è morbosità, mi interessa capire il tuo ragionamento

sul secondo neretto, invece: con tutto il rispetto, tu hai un'idea abbastanza limitata sulle convivenze di lunga data


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti fa schifo?


mi fa venire la depressione post partum senza partorire ma con gli stessi dolori di pancia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non posti mai, quando posti scrivi col contagocce e rispondi dopo giorni, non è che possiamo fare tutto noi, qui, eh?
> Giusto perchè sei simpatico pure a me.



e poi con quel nome  :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai chi è?
> Non è morta per nulla è qui viva e vegeta. Quello che aveva avuto la botta di allegria era lui, del quale conserva un ricordo bellissimo. Avevano una relazione aperta ma lei non ha retto l'ennesimo tradimento-non tradimento-accordato.
> Avrà ben altro di cui piangere ora, visto che si è suicidata una figlia.




Sono andata a cercare questa donna per documentarmi.
Sì, ora avrà altro di cui piangere...


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fa venire la depressione post partum senza partorire ma con gli stessi dolori di pancia


Molto meglio questa:

[video=youtube;pKUCNBfAHGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKUCNBfAHGI[/video]

Mi fa sganasciare ma... un pò di verità c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono andata a cercare questa donna per documentarmi.
> Sì, ora avrà altro di cui piangere...


Del resto lui è morto da un bel po'.
Il concetto era che si può ben dire che si è pronti ad accettare tradimenti leggeri ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Chiedo scusa, se non sono chiara, ma scrivere mi aiuta a chiarire, no?

Sono romantica, e anche GA lo è. Questo è il nostro grande limite, o grande risorsa.
Non è una contraddizione, è così. Essere romantici comporta delle scelte. Fare delle scelte comporta ESCLUDERE ciò che non scegli. Noi abbiamo scelto di non sposarci, di non convivere se non per massimo un paio di mesi continuativi, di vivere ciascuno nella sua città d'origine, di non avere prole.
A queste cose si può guardare come a una rinuncia o come a una risorsa. A me è capitato di vederle come rinuncia qualche volta, come risorsa tante altre volte, la più parte delle volte.
Amare per noi ha significato passare insieme giorni e giorni di perfetta armonia e momenti di perfetta felicità. Il nostro amore era fatto così, non sto dicendo che l'amore deve essere così, non mi sognerei mai di farlo.
Dopo la sua malattia, io avrei desiderato che cambiasse qualcosa, che scegliesse di vivere con me, per permettermi di stargli vicino. Ma il suo orgoglio smisurato non solo gliel'ha impedito, ma, come sapete, mi ha allontanata.
Ora: io ho una relazione con A. Ce l'ho e penso che fosse per lui continuerei ad averla. A GA non lo dico, perché ora che ci siamo riavvicinati (perlomeno mi bacia) devo avere il tempo e il modo di fargli questa proposta di "scendere per terra". Nel momento in cui mi dicesse sì, per me A cesserebbe letteralmente di esistere, nel senso che ci scambierei della insulse mail ogni tanto, perché dal punto di vista proprio solo umano non c'è proprio paragone.
Ma intanto GA resiste nella sua torre di solitudine e mi dimostra continuamnete che può benissimo fare a meno di me. Lo dimostra a se stesso in primis, ma a me di riflesso. Però è lui il mio uomo. E' solo che è fatto così. E certamente il nostro è stato e credo sia ancora oggi un amore che non vuole compromessi. O prendo o lascio. E siccome vorrei prendere, certo che di A non parlerò mai. C'è stato un momento, quando GA era molto duro in cui ho valutato la possibilità che con A si potesse avviare una cosa alla luce del sole, soprattutto perché lui sembrava volerla. Per fortuna globale ci ha ripensato. Per fortuna globale, GA ci ha ripensato e sta abituandosi all'idea di non poter più far l'amore eppure di continuare ad essere amato e amare. ma, appunto, uno che si deve abituare all'idea, è uno che immagina benissimo che la sua donna abbia qualche distrazione...


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Del resto lui è morto da un bel po'.
> Il concetto era che si può ben dire che si è pronti ad accettare tradimenti leggeri ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.



Ma io l'ho accettati, quelli leggeri, e so di averlo fatto perché non ci penso mai e mi lasciano del tutto indifferente.
Il nulla...sono state trombatine di una volta e via e poi arrivederci e grazie.
Mai più riviste, la cosa non mi tocca, né mi disturba, mi ha solo incuriosito quando l'ho saputo, poi neanche più quello.
Cose che possono accadere in un determinato contesto e in una fase della vita, a chi ovviamente ha voglia di farle.
Cose da dare loro il peso che meritano...

Poi ci sono quelli più ostici per me da accettare, anzi, penso che a questo punto non li accetterò mai del tutto e resteranno eventi sgradevoli e in parte imperdonabili. 
L'importante è riuscire a non pensarci o pensarci pochissimo e dedicarsi al bello della vita.  
Poi è ovvio che ci sia altro, molto altro in lui, e questo l'ha salvato.
Finora.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho accettati, quelli leggeri, e so di averlo fatto perché non ci penso mai e mi lasciano del tutto indifferente.
> Il nulla...sono state trombatine di una volta e via e poi arrivederci e grazie.
> Mai più riviste, la cosa non mi tocca, né mi disturba, mi ha solo incuriosito quando l'ho saputo, poi neanche più quello.
> Cose che possono accadere in un determinato contesto e in una fase della vita, a chi ovviamente ha voglia di farle.
> ...


Non mi riferivo a quelli del passato ma a quelli del presente e futuro.
Quello che sconcerta in te è che non hai cambiato idea e ha scelto la coppia aperta (anche per te) ma che minimizzi, con una sforzo di volontà, quello che per te è importante, perché hai scelto di restare con lui, per altre considerazioni, che, come tutte le considerazioni personali non sono giudicabili, ma tu non ammetti che è stato così e ti violenti per accettare quel che per te è inaccettabile.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Cacio, non hai la sfera di cristallo e lo sai. Nessuno ti sta dicendo che la tua non sia una onorevolissima volontà, ma la vita spesso ti fa cozzare contro le tue convinzioni.
> 
> *Nessuno ha reso il proprio partner cornuto gioendo*.


ah no?
e cosa facevi? piangevi quando facevi l amore con l altra o altre? quando facevi il romantico?
eh be


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah no?
> e cosa facevi? piangevi quando facevi l amore con l altra o altre? quando facevi il romantico?
> eh be


immedesimiamoci e lapidiamolo!


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Kid,

Solo così ... 
La monogamia non è una condizione contro la natura di per sé.
Ci sono molti animali - come molti uccelli, il lupo, i dik-dik,
il cavaluccio marino ecc. - che sono monogami ... proprio fedeli ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> immedesimiamoci e lapidiamolo!


no figurati, non dico quello, ma...boh, saro stramba io


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no figurati, non dico quello, ma...boh, saro stramba io


scherzavo:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no figurati, non dico quello, ma...boh, saro stramba io


certo che immaginarsi che uno tradisca per soffrire è dura.


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no figurati, non dico quello, ma...boh, saro stramba io



Ciao miss,

no, non sei stramba ... 
È una tua convinzione, un tuo sentire ... una tua scelta. 
La vivo pure io così ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo che immaginarsi che uno tradisca per soffrire è dura.


non metto in dubbio che il momento in cui abbia visto ben da vicino la crisi, il monmento in cui tutto e' venuto fuori, o meglio prima tutto e' finito e poi tutto viene scoperto, sia devastante, emotivamente psicologcamente e fisicamnete...per carita...
ma sul resto, passo...non riesco proprio....


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza, ma che ne sapete pure voi di quello che capiterà a lei.
> è cosa buona e giusta che lei ci sbatta il grazioso grugnetto che ha, quando sarà il momento.
> Tu e Busco invece siete invidiosi





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me la vieni a raccontare? Sei invidioso perchè ti ricorda quando eri come lei.:mrgreen:


Verissimo, farei volentieri a cambio coi suoi anni. Fanculo le consapevolezze varie che ti vengono dal vissuto. Che cazzo te ne fai del pane se poi ti mancano i denti? :mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS E comunque la taleggia sta simpatica pure a me.


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

Le cose non capitano. 
A me non capita, che sbadatamente mi ritrovo con uno nel letto. 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo che immaginarsi che uno tradisca per soffrire è dura.


Su questo sono pienamente d'accordo. A quel punto paga uno per farsi dare una manica di bastonate e può anche confessarlo senza problemi.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Le cose non capitano.
> A me non capita, che sbadatamente mi ritrovo con uno nel letto.
> ...


no certo, e' tutto una scelta, la vita stessa in se ' una scelta. c'e' anche chi sceglie di non vivere. io l ho fatto tante volte. cioe' non pensare di uccidermi, 
pensare di non vivere, a come sarebbe stato non esserci, e in passato spesso mi sono detta: sarebbe bello.
ora non piu, da nni.
ma e' tutto una scelta.
ci hanno dato il cervello apposta


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, se non sono chiara, ma scrivere mi aiuta a chiarire, no?
> 
> Sono romantica, e anche GA lo è. Questo è il nostro grande limite, o grande risorsa.
> Non è una contraddizione, è così. Essere romantici comporta delle scelte. Fare delle scelte comporta ESCLUDERE ciò che non scegli. Noi abbiamo scelto di non sposarci, di non convivere se non per massimo un paio di mesi continuativi, di vivere ciascuno nella sua città d'origine, di non avere prole.
> ...


Purtroppo al momento non ce la faccio ad approfondire di più. Mi soffermo solo sul neretto.

Sei cosciente del fatto che tu non sei la sua donna ? E nessuna lo sarà mai. (Non parlo di fisicità).

Tu sei qui che analizzi, pensi, scrivi, chiarisci, discuti.....e lui prende la moto per andare in Sicilia chi c'è c'è chi non c'è non c'è.

Per un uomo come lui, con quello che ha passato lui, e nelle sue condizioni, in genere le risposte sono molto più immediate e generalmente molto più.....terra terra, come è giusto che sia, aggiungo io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo sono pienamente d'accordo. A quel punto paga uno per farsi dare una manica di bastonate e può anche confessarlo senza problemi.
> 
> Buscopann


ma basta che dica al coniuge le sue intenzioni e ottiene lo stesso risultato gratis


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no certo, e' tutto una scelta, la vita stessa in se ' una scelta. c'e' anche chi sceglie di non vivere. io l ho fatto tante volte. cioe' non pensare di uccidermi,
> pensare di non vivere, a come sarebbe stato non esserci, e in passato spesso mi sono detta: sarebbe bello.
> ora non piu, da nni.
> ma e' tutto una scelta.
> ci hanno dato il cervello apposta



Ciao

ma infatti ... 
Certo, non possiamo evitare che ci accadano certe cose ... 
Ma anche lì, abbiamo la facoltà di poter influire come affrontare. 
Credo, che la migliore protezione è alla fine l'accettare e il tirar fuori 
ciò che ci fa del bene. Sia ciò un tradimento, una malattia, una perdita ecc. 
Tutto può essere trasformato in una forza ... non è contraddittorio ... 
Ma la vita non è programmabile ... richiede molta flessibilità ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah no?
> e cosa facevi? piangevi quando facevi l amore con l altra o altre? quando facevi il romantico?
> eh be


E certoooooo! Non sai come stanno male quando tradiscono? Non sai come stanno male quando dicono le bugie alla moglie e prenotano il b&b per l'amica e poi se la trombano alla sera, e appena vengono via scrivono 87653485765 messaggi su WA??
Ma per favore, andatelo a a raccontare a qualcun altro, non ai traditi!!!!

P.S: mi son letta tutto il post, sarei intervenuta in tante occasioni, ma avrei intasato tutto!
Però, Miss io sono come te, e come i carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Le cose non capitano.
> A me non capita, che sbadatamente mi ritrovo con uno nel letto.
> ...


Ohhhh, finalmente una che la pensa come me!
Non capita, SI SCEGLIE di tradire!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E certoooooo! Non sai come stanno male quando tradiscono? Non sai come stanno male quando dicono le bugie alla moglie e prenotano il b&b per l'amica e poi se la trombano alla sera, e appena vengono via scrivono 87653485765 messaggi su WA??
> Ma per favore, andatelo a a raccontare a qualcun altro, non ai traditi!!!!
> 
> P.S: mi son letta tutto il post, sarei intervenuta in tante occasioni, ma avrei intasato tutto!
> Però, Miss io sono come te, e come i carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!


ci si prova apollonia, ci si prova.
quando dico che a me non succedra mai , e' cosi, per il semplice fatto che per me provare attrazione e volermi coinvoglere in una storia parallela vorrebbe dire che non lo amo piu, purtroppo succede. a quel punto perche tradirlo? ho tempo di farmi le mie scopate. lo lascerei, morirei e tenterei di rinascere in qualche modo, ma non lo tradirei mai...sia chiaro.
e se poi mi rendessi conto di avre fatto una cazzata certo che tornerei indietro pronta a prendermi una porta sbattuta in faccia , ma ci riproverei. poi capirei benissimo quella porta sbattuta in faccia. certo. ci mancherebbe


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E certoooooo! Non sai come stanno male quando tradiscono? Non sai come stanno male quando dicono le bugie alla moglie e prenotano il b&b per l'amica e poi se la trombano alla sera, e appena vengono via scrivono 87653485765 messaggi su WA??
> Ma per favore, andatelo a a raccontare a qualcun altro, non ai traditi!!!!
> 
> P.S: mi son letta tutto il post, sarei intervenuta in tante occasioni, ma avrei intasato tutto!
> Però, Miss io sono come te, e come i carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!


I carabinieri? va che la fedeltà l'ha inventata il cane. Eer quello che ne so è ancora una sua esclusiva. Che c'entrano i carabinieri?

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E certoooooo! Non sai come stanno male quando tradiscono? Non sai come stanno male quando dicono le bugie alla moglie e prenotano il b&b per l'amica e poi se la trombano alla sera, e appena vengono via scrivono 87653485765 messaggi su WA??
> Ma per favore, andatelo a a raccontare a qualcun altro, non ai traditi!!!!
> 
> P.S: mi son letta tutto il post, sarei intervenuta in tante occasioni, ma avrei intasato tutto!
> Però, Miss io sono come te, e come i carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!


Oh e arrabbiati!!:up:


Apollonia ha detto:


> Ohhhh, finalmente una che la pensa come me!
> Non capita, SI SCEGLIE di tradire!!!!!!


Altroché che si sceglie!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I carabinieri? va che la fedeltà l'ha inventata il cane. Eer quello che ne so è ancora una sua esclusiva. Che c'entrano i carabinieri?
> 
> Buscopann


"Nei secoli fedele" è il motto dell'Arma.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Nei secoli fedele" è il motto dell'Arma.


:unhappy:

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ci si prova apollonia, ci si prova.
> quando dico che a me non succedra mai , e' cosi, per il semplice fatto che per me provare attrazione e volermi coinvoglere in una storia parallela vorrebbe dire che non lo amo piu, purtroppo succede. a quel punto perche tradirlo? ho tempo di farmi le mie scopate. lo lascerei, morirei e tenterei di rinascere in qualche modo, ma non lo tradirei mai...sia chiaro.
> e se poi mi rendessi conto di avre fatto una cazzata certo che tornerei indietro pronta a prendermi una porta sbattuta in faccia , ma ci riproverei. poi capirei benissimo quella porta sbattuta in faccia. certo. ci mancherebbe



Ciao

ma certo, che può capitare che ti senti attratta da un'altra persona ... 
Ma da lì a tutti i passi che seguono ... ne passa di tempo per capire cosa si sta facendo. 
E uno se ne rende ben conto, se dipende perché la propria storia è finita o perché si è confusi ecc. 
E lì, si sceglie come gestirsi ... Perché di ciò si tratta. Le mie attrazioni le ho gestite ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Purtroppo al momento non ce la faccio ad approfondire di più. Mi soffermo solo sul neretto.
> 
> Sei cosciente del fatto che tu non sei la sua donna ? E nessuna lo sarà mai. (Non parlo di fisicità).
> 
> ...


Mi autocito per aggiungere una cosa.

Fare a GA la proposta che intendi fargli, cioè quella di scendere per terra ed uscire dalla sua torre di solitudine, sarebbe un atto d'indicibile egoismo nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma certo, che può capitare che ti senti attratta da un'altra persona ...
> Ma da lì a tutti i passi che seguono ... ne passa di tempo per capire cosa si sta facendo.
> ...


anche io, e non si sono mai spinte nemmeno ad una stretta di mano


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

insomma fanty...non vuoi la coppia convenzionale ma ne vorresti godere l'intimità.


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anche io, e non si sono mai spinte nemmeno ad una stretta di mano



Ciao 

e certo! Non siamo mica dei marziani ...  ... 

Le attrazioni non sono precluse solo ad alcuni ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e certo! Non siamo mica dei marziani ...  ...
> 
> ...


affatto! e credimi, sono stata ben corteggiata, roba da pazzi proprio...e per quanto avessi provato attrazione, poi per una sola persona, a maggior ragione me ne sono allontanata il piu possibile....e ho chiaramente e gentilemnte chiesto: smettila. non c''e storia. non ti voglio.

e cosi e' stato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I carabinieri? va che la fedeltà l'ha inventata il cane. Eer quello che ne so è ancora una sua esclusiva. Che c'entrano i carabinieri?
> 
> Buscopann


Busco: è il motto dell'Arma.
Nei secoli fedele.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I carabinieri? va che la fedeltà l'ha inventata il cane. Eer quello che ne so è ancora una sua esclusiva. Che c'entrano i carabinieri?
> 
> Buscopann


E' il motto dei carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!
Dai, io non ho fatto il militare e lo so!


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> affatto! e credimi, sono stata ben corteggiata, roba da pazzi proprio...e per quanto avessi provato attrazione, poi per una sola persona, a maggior ragione me ne sono allontanata il piu possibile....e ho chiaramente e gentilemnte chiesto: smettila. non c''e storia. non ti voglio.
> 
> e cosi e' stato...



Ciao miss,

ti credo sulla parola. 
Che poi ... se fosse stato una cosa in più che attrazione, 
una cosa che ti facesse sognare futuri e desideri di condivisione di tante cose,
allora si parla di tutt'altro ... E lì, si riflette ... per capire cosa è esattamente ... 

Come vengono espresse certe cose, mi sembra che si parli di sonnambulismo ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Busco: è il motto dell'Arma.
> Nei secoli fedele.





Apollonia ha detto:


> E' il motto dei carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!
> Dai, io non ho fatto il militare e lo so!


Flick o flock?


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh e arrabbiati!!:up:


Io SONO arrabbiata! Lo sono con notevole ritardo sulla tabella di marcia, ma lo sono! 
Per questo ho preventivamente nascosto il servizio di piatti della nonna!:rotfl:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché che si sceglie!


Guarda, almeno in questo mio marito è stato onesto.
Mi ha detto che è stata una scelta ben precisa.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E' il motto dei carabinieri: nei secoli fedele!
> Dai, io non ho fatto il militare e lo so!


Nemmeno io ho fatto il militare. Tu però sei più attenta di me 

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho fatto il militare. Tu però sei più attenta di me
> 
> Buscopann


Dai! Servizio civile? O paraculo?
E come fai quando ai maschi parte l'embolo del ' quando ero a militare…'?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

E cmq..direi che sto pezzo ci sta bene per la piega che ha preso questo thread :mrgreen:
Gustiamocelo. Una delle più grandi vette del cinema di tutti i tempi.

[video=youtube;tKMiaj4ndj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKMiaj4ndj4[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E cmq..direi che sto pezzo ci sta bene per la piega che ha preso questo thread :mrgreen:
> Gustiamocelo. Una delle più grandi vette del cinema di tutti i tempi.
> 
> [video=youtube;tKMiaj4ndj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKMiaj4ndj4[/video]
> ...


Stra, stra, stra bellissimo!


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Dai! Servizio civile? O paraculo?
> E come fai quando ai maschi parte l'embolo del ' quando ero a militare…'?


Servizio Civile all'Ente Nazionale Protezione Animali di Milano. Credo che sia stato l'anno in cui ho lavorato di più in tutta la mia vita. Massacrante.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Cacio, non hai la sfera di cristallo e lo sai. Nessuno ti sta dicendo che la tua non sia una onorevolissima volontà, ma la vita spesso ti fa cozzare contro le tue convinzioni.
> 
> Nessuno ha reso il proprio partner cornuto gioendo.




Si e'vero,l'ultima volta al motel...quasi piangevo...non e'giusto...che rimorsi.......

Kid...........ti posso a fare...........


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Servizio Civile all'Ente Nazionale Protezione Animali di Milano. Credo che sia stato l'anno in cui ho lavorato di più in tutta la mia vita. Massacrante.
> 
> Buscopann


E negli anni in cui nn era di moda fare il  servizio civile! Bravo!
Ho rivisto il trailer adesso. Da brivido.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

le atmosfere di Sir Ridley Scott hanno cambiato la storia del cinema:umile:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]Si e'vero,l'ultima volta al motel...quasi piangevo...non e'giusto...che rimorsi.......
> 
> Kid...........ti posso a fare...........


Ohhhhhhh! Finalmente uno sincero!


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhh! *Finalmente uno sincero*!


Vaglielo a dire alla moglie 

Cmq si. Lothar in questo va apprezzato. Non è di certo uno che se la racconta

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Flick o flock?


Ci sono pure io: flik


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> ti credo sulla parola.
> Che poi ... se fosse stato una cosa in più che attrazione,
> ...


Non capisco una cosa.
Qui mto dicono che se tradisci cmq in un modo o nell altro o in quel momebto non ami piu la persona che hai accanto. Fair enough.  
Ma coaa porta queste persone a credere che scoprire un tradimento con annessi e connessi sia meno doloros di: non credo di amarti piu. Prendiamoci una pausa...
Perche è cosi che fanno. Tradiscono dicendo di non amare piu e poi appena scoperti riamano di nuovo.  Ma i ualler? Cioe...e le palle?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla moglie
> 
> Cmq si. Lothar in questo va apprezzato. Non è di certo uno che se la racconta
> 
> Buscopann


Sai che sforzo essere sincero in un forum, da anonimo, e raccontar balle alla moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non capisco una cosa.
> Qui mto dicono che se tradisci cmq in un modo o nell altro o in quel momebto non ami piu la persona che hai accanto. Fair enough.
> Ma coaa porta queste persone a credere che scoprire un tradimento con annessi e connessi sia meno doloros di: non credo di amarti piu. Prendiamoci una pausa...
> Perche è cosi che fanno. Tradiscono dicendo di non amare piu e poi appena scoperti riamano di nuovo.  Ma i ualler? Cioe...e le palle?


Ma bella ragazza perché si vuole tutto: il rapporto stabile che dà sicurezza affettiva, sentimentale, sesso e accudimento e il sesso occasionale che da emozioni e autostima. Il sesso occasionale non è garantito, è un di più. Amare o no non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla moglie
> 
> Cmq si. Lothar in questo va apprezzato. Non è di certo uno che se la racconta
> 
> Buscopann


 Sincero rispetto all'essere traditore!
Ma…io sospetto che sia pieno di corna pure lui!:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono pure io: flik


Nooooo! Io flock!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sincero rispetto all'essere traditore!
> Ma…io sospetto che sia pieno di corna pure lui!:rotfl:


Magari! Farei una festa per la moglie. Una festa di addio al moglialato :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nooooo! Io flock!


:unhappy:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari! Farei una festa per la moglie. Una festa di addio al moglialato :carneval:


Ah, io preparo il buffet!:carneval:


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non capisco una cosa.
> Qui mto dicono che se tradisci cmq in un modo o nell altro o in quel momebto non ami piu la persona che hai accanto. Fair enough.
> Ma coaa porta queste persone a credere che scoprire un tradimento con annessi e connessi sia meno doloros di: non credo di amarti piu. Prendiamoci una pausa...
> Perche è cosi che fanno. Tradiscono dicendo di non amare piu e poi appena scoperti riamano di nuovo.  Ma i ualler? Cioe...e le palle?




Ciao miss,


credo, che è una questione tutta del traditore. Con motivi più sballati ... 
Dal non amare più la compagnia ... fino al bisogno di ricercare conferme ... 
fino al semplice piacere ... fino a scoprirsi sessualmente ... tutto ci sta ... 
Chiaro è una cosa: in quello spazio, la compagnia si cancella ... 

Sono due dolori simili, ma hanno del diverso. Quando uno ti dice, che non ti ama più,
sai, che non vi è nulla da fare ... sai, che non puoi recuperare perché manca proprio la base. 
Se vi è tradimento perché non si ama più, ai ... pure un senza palle ... 
Per tutti gli atri motivi, che possono spingere a tradire ... dipende veramente dalla coppia,
come si vuole gestire. E lì il colpo è atroce, perché come caspita si fa a sostenere di amare e tradire ... 
E qui, subentra un lato più grande del NOI ... l'egoismo, che può far capovolgere le priorità ... 
Quando l'egoismo ha certe dimensioni ... sai, che l'amore che prova è diverso da quello che provi tu. 
L'egoismo riesce a scindere ... a farne due cose, che l'una non centra con l'altra ... 

Porta ad un'altra visione e lettura ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> 
> credo, che è una questione tutta del traditore. Con motivi più sballati ...
> ...


Egoismo....ci sarebbe da aprirci un thread


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

In tutto questo io e scared siamo anche amiche su tradi.net
Come è successo?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> In tutto questo io e scared siamo anche amiche su tradi.net
> Come è successo?


Ma perchè quella mezza faccia tonda?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè quella mezza faccia tonda?


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Madonna.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


Ma non ho la faccia tonda...
Lola confermerà


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non ho la faccia tonda...
> Lola confermerà


Tutto conferma Lola. Ma l'occhio non bastava? Perchè? Merda dimostri quindici anni pure de visu. Ma lo sa mamma che usi internet?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto conferma Lola. Ma l'occhio non bastava? Perchè? Merda dimostri quindici anni pure de visu. Ma lo sa mamma che usi internet?


Ti sento piu a tuo agio ora?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ti sento piu a tuo agio ora?


Molto. E' stato come vedere Minni giovane. Brrr.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto. E' stato come vedere Minni giovane. Brrr.


Cmq per la cronaca sei un ignorante. ..anche un po cafone volendo...eh scusa tanto..


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Cmq per la cronaca sei un ignorante. ..anche un po cafone volendo...eh scusa tanto..


Perchè?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?


Lasciamo stare


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare


Su. Mica l'avevi messa per me, no?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su. Mica l'avevi messa per me, no?


Ma sei scemo?
Ma sei serio quando mi fa ste domande o parli cosi per abbassarti al mio livello?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo?
> Ma sei serio quando mi fa ste domande o parli cosi per abbassarti al mio livello?


In realtà la risposta è nella domanda. Comunque perchè sarei cafone y ignoranto?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In realtà la risposta è nella domanda. Comunque perchè sarei cafone y ignoranto?


Tu mi stressi.
Anzi no. Mi esurisci.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi autocito per aggiungere una cosa.
> 
> Fare a GA la proposta che intendi fargli, cioè quella di scendere per terra ed uscire dalla sua torre di solitudine, sarebbe un atto d'indicibile egoismo nei suoi confronti.


No, non egoismo, ma mancanza di amore. Infatti non gliela farò. Lo lascio essere il semidio che vuole essere e che mi ha fatto innamorare e che mi fa dire che lo amo. Non sarebbe stato possibile nessuna latro tipo di amore nella mia vita, perché non ė che io sia tanto diversa da lui... solo, magari, più interessata agli altri. Lui, per esempio, non frequenta nessun forum, non ha giri d'amici e nemmeno un amico. Al suo compleanno gli faccio gli auguri solo io e raramente sua ex moglie quando si ricorda. I figli hanno smesso da un pezzo. Eppure chiunque lo conosca in poco gli vuole bene, perché con tutti i difettacci che ha, ha un cuore grande e poco fa mi ha chiamata "amore" al telefono.
Hai ragione: lui non ha nessuna e non è mai stato di nessuna. Come me. Le parole che ho usato sono inesatte, non hanno nulla a che vedere col possesso. Infatti ci amiamo. Certo, a modo nostro, che non è IL modo, ma va bene a due cani sciolti come noi.


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto... ma la risposta è che alcune date sono giuste, altre no... E se non mi fido non sa cos'altro fare.
> 
> P.S: scusate l'OT...


Mah, c'è ben poco che puoi fare o passi sopra, o molli tutto, o parli col tipo.
Io ti posso solo consigliare una leggerissima presa di posizione, che la faccia tremare un pochino.

P.S. Comunque l'idea di mandare a lui un bel primo piano delle tue parti intime, continua a piacermi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

Poi sempre su panorama di questa settimana grande articolon sui pericoli di venir spiati sui smartphone na guerra eh na guerra...


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non egoismo, ma mancanza di amore. Infatti non gliela farò. Lo lascio essere il semidio che vuole essere e che mi ha fatto innamorare e che mi fa dire che lo amo. Non sarebbe stato possibile nessuna latro tipo di amore nella mia vita, perché non ė che io sia tanto diversa da lui... solo, magari, più interessata agli altri. Lui, per esempio, non frequenta nessun forum, non ha giri d'amici e nemmeno un amico. Al suo compleanno gli faccio gli auguri solo io e raramente sua ex moglie quando si ricorda. I figli hanno smesso da un pezzo. Eppure chiunque lo conosca in poco gli vuole bene, perché con tutti i difettacci che ha, ha un cuore grande e poco fa mi ha chiamata "amore" al telefono.
> Hai ragione: lui non ha nessuna e non è mai stato di nessuna. Come me. Le parole che ho usato sono inesatte, non hanno nulla a che vedere col possesso. Infatti ci amiamo. Certo, a modo nostro, che non è IL modo, ma va bene a due cani sciolti come noi.


I figli si dimenticano il compleanno del padre?

Io lo ricordo anche dopo 11 anni che è mancato e se lo ricorda pure mio marito che è smemorato!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I figli si dimenticano il compleanno del padre?
> 
> Io lo ricordo anche dopo 11 anni che è mancato e se lo ricorda pure mio marito che è smemorato!


Ma a te faranno santa in vita a breve, comunque.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te faranno santa in vita a breve, comunque.


Non credo proprio.  Ma il mio papà lo adoravo e lo adoro.

Pure mia suocera è sacra per me. 88 anni a fine agosto. ..cara.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I figli si dimenticano il compleanno del padre?
> 
> Io lo ricordo anche dopo 11 anni che è mancato e se lo ricorda pure mio marito che è smemorato!


Smettere non vuol dire averlo dimenticato...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.  Ma il mio papà lo adoravo e lo adoro.
> 
> Pure mia suocera è sacra per me. 88 anni a fine agosto. ..cara.


Ma appunto, cazzo tu adori tutti e tutti ti adorano, pure sul lavoro eravate una grande famiglia e tutti si e ti volevano bene, e che cazzo, confronto a te io sono l'anticristo.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

[QUsgrida ey Blow;1378395]Ma appunto, cazzo tu adori tutti e tutti ti adorano, pure sul lavoro eravate una grande famiglia e tutti si e ti volevano bene, e che cazzo, confronto a te io sono l'anticristo.[/QUOTE]

È diverso. Io mi faccio fregate spesso da molti......poi quando mi stanco.....aiutoooooo. 

Mi sgrido da sola da quanto sono stronza a tenere alla larga certe persone e senza  chiarire.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Smettere non vuol dire averlo dimenticato...


Là sostanza è che non fanno gli auguri al padre.  Triste.

visto che lei ne parla come di un uomo speciale lo trovo strano.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È diverso. Io mi faccio fregate spesso da molti......poi quando mi stanco.....aiutoooooo.
> 
> Mi sgrido da sola da quanto sono stronza a tenere alla larga certe persone e senza  chiarire.


Ma è diverso sì, io sono il MALE e tu sei il BENE.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Là sostanza è che non fanno gli auguri al padre.  Triste.
> 
> visto che lei ne parla come di un uomo speciale lo trovo strano.


Non fare deliberatamente gli auguri al padre è un gesto, non penso che abbiano dimenticato il giorno.
Non ha amici, non ha giri di conoscenze, evidentemente per quanto possa essere un uomo speciale deve avere un carattere particolare che non permette alle persone molta vicinanza.
Esistono persone simili...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non fare deliberatamente gli auguri al padre è un gesto, non penso che abbiano dimenticato il giorno.
> Non ha amici, non ha giri di conoscenze, evidentemente per quanto possa essere un uomo speciale deve avere un carattere particolare che non permette alle persone molta vicinanza.
> Esistono persone simili...


Sì. Raramente ho visto più affetto da parte di un figlio verso suo padre. Eppure nemmeno lo chiama papà, lo chiama col suo nome.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì. *Raramente ho visto più affetto da parte di un figlio verso suo padre*. Eppure nemmeno lo chiama papà, lo chiama col suo nome.


Immagino perchè di esperienza in materia tu ne abbia poca.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino perchè di esperienza in materia tu ne abbia poca.


Per leggere negli occhi amore, basta avere esperienza d'amore.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah, c'è ben poco che puoi fare o passi sopra, o molli tutto, o parli col tipo.
> Io ti posso solo consigliare una leggerissima presa di posizione, che la faccia tremare un pochino.
> 
> P.S. Comunque l'idea di mandare a lui un bel primo piano delle tue parti intime, continua a piacermi.



Ciao 

quoto tutto ... 



sienne


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah no?
> e cosa facevi? piangevi quando facevi l amore con l altra o altre? quando facevi il romantico?
> eh be


Questa è una cattiveria gratuita caciottina.

Comunque si, ho pianto spesso.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Kid,
> 
> Solo così ...
> La monogamia non è una condizione contro la natura di per sé.
> ...


Ti sembra che discendiamo dai cavallucci marini? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Le cose non capitano.
> A me non capita, che sbadatamente mi ritrovo con uno nel letto.
> ...


Siete tagliati e spigolosi come dei poligoni.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete tagliati e spigolosi come dei poligoni.



Ciao 

:mrgreen: ... 

Ho tanti lati ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per leggere negli occhi amore, basta avere esperienza d'amore.


...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


io la metterei come firma ,fossi in te


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa è una cattiveria gratuita caciottina.
> 
> Comunque si, ho pianto spesso.


Non è una cattiveria. Tantomeno gratuita. E sono anche sicura che il prezzo l hai pagato caro e salato. Entrambi. Questo non toglie che c'erano altre strade e per me tu hai scelto la piu facile e la piu divertente nel tempo che è durata.
Ctedo anche che siate molto fortunati ad esservi ritrovati capiti ascoltati e aiutati. 
Non farlo piu.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non è una cattiveria. Tantomeno gratuita. E sono anche sicura che il prezzo l hai pagato caro e salato. Entrambi. Questo non toglie che c'erano altre strade e per me tu hai scelto la piu facile e la piu divertente nel tempo che è durata.
> Ctedo anche che siate molto fortunati ad esservi ritrovati capiti ascoltati e aiutati.
> Non farlo piu.


Ci manca l'indice agitato davanti a lui in segno du rimprovero 
Bimbo Kid...Non farlo più eh?! Cattivone!

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa è una cattiveria gratuita caciottina.
> 
> Comunque si, ho pianto spesso.


No, scusami, seriamente. Hai pianto mentre facevi l'amore con l'amante?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci manca l'indice agitato davanti a lui in segno du rimprovero
> Bimbo Kid...Non farlo più eh?! Cattivone!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non lo stavo rimproverando...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io la metterei come firma ,fossi in te


No no, cara nonnina.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, scusami, seriamente. Hai pianto mentre facevi l'amore con l'amante?



Ciao Apollonia,

non credo che intendesse questo, ma quando stava solo ... 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Miss, l'ho già detto altre volte, io ero come te. Categorica ferma rigida e sicura di me. Pochi mesi prima di tradire ho litigato e criticato pesantemente una collega amica che aveva perso la testa per uno. Mi domandavo come facesse a tradire suo marito, aveva due figli, ecc ecc. e mi sentivo "superiore" perchè io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di farlo, mi sarei sentita una merda, avrei confessato e avrei lasciato che mio marito chiudesse il nostro matrimonio. Ho avuto una relazione di due anni e mezzo. A distanza di tempo ho chiesto scusa alla collega. Puoi avere avuto mille occasioni e non cogliere e poi quando meno te lo aspetti ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe. 
Quando si dice capita si intende che non puoi sapere chi puoi conoscere domani. Certo che poi scegli di tradire ma non puoi impedirti di incontrare qualcuno che ti fa perdere la testa.
@ kid: non si puó leggere che stavi male quando tradivi. Puô accadere che dopo la prima volta che ci vai a letto ti penti e subentra il senso di colpa e allora capisci che é una cazzata e ti fermi. Dalla seconda è una cosa che vuoi e che ti piace.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*E si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Miss, l'ho già detto altre volte, io ero come te. Categorica ferma rigida e sicura di me. Pochi mesi prima di tradire ho litigato e criticato pesantemente una collega amica che aveva perso la testa per uno. Mi domandavo come facesse a tradire suo marito, aveva due figli, ecc ecc. e mi sentivo "superiore" perchè io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di farlo, mi sarei sentita una merda, avrei confessato e avrei lasciato che mio marito chiudesse il nostro matrimonio. Ho avuto una relazione di due anni e mezzo. A distanza di tempo ho chiesto scusa alla collega. Puoi avere avuto mille occasioni e non cogliere e poi quando meno te lo aspetti ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe.
> Quando si dice capita si intende che non puoi sapere chi puoi conoscere domani. Certo che poi scegli di tradire ma non puoi impedirti di incontrare qualcuno che ti fa perdere la testa.
> @ kid: non si puó leggere che stavi male quando tradivi. Puô accadere che dopo la prima volta che ci vai a letto ti penti e subentra il senso di colpa e allora capisci che é una cazzata e ti fermi. Dalla seconda è una cosa che vuoi e che ti piace.



E si,mi tocca quotare in tutto e per tutto belle chiappe.:up:


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

però, non è che mi senta superiore ... tanto per specificare. 

Ma mi danno fastidio, le scuse di forze maggiori ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Io prima che decidessi di farlo ne avrò schivate un migliaio di occasioni. E parlando con più d'una di queste occasioni ripetevo che ritenevo la cosa, per quanto mi riguardava, non impossibile ma decisamente improbabile. E poi le cose cambiano.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io prima che decidessi di farlo ne avrò schivate un migliaio di occasioni. E parlando con più d'una di queste occasioni ripetevo che ritenevo la cosa, per quanto mi riguardava, non impossibile ma decisamente improbabile. E poi le cose cambiano.



Che le cose possono cambiare, personalmente non lo metto in dubbio. 
Ma porsi come se si è burattini di forze maggiori, veramente, non si può leggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Che le cose possono cambiare, personalmente non lo metto in dubbio.
> Ma porsi come se si è burattini di forze maggiori, veramente, non si può leggere.


No che. Ho deciso io. Decido io, forse non è chiaro.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, scusami, seriamente. Hai pianto mentre facevi l'amore con l'amante?


Dopo mi è successo più di una volta.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io prima che decidessi di farlo ne avrò schivate un migliaio di occasioni. E parlando con più d'una di queste occasioni ripetevo che ritenevo la cosa, per quanto mi riguardava, non impossibile ma decisamente improbabile. E poi le cose cambiano.


ma lo hai detto a tua moglie che non la ami più o seri che le cose cambino?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,mi tocca quotare in tutto e per tutto belle chiappe.:up:


Amore, come mi mancava sentirmelo dire


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che. Ho deciso io. Decido io, forse non è chiaro.



Era un'osservazione riguardo alla discussione. Non intendevo te. Si è capito, che lo hai deciso tu. 
Ed è stato anche questo aspetto, che ho apprezzato alla scoperta. Può sembrare strano, ma è così. 
Testo chiaro ...


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Amore, come mi mancava sentirmelo dire



Si,ma non pubblicizzare troppo la cosa,che se legge il Dott Pacciani....finisce male.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss, l'ho già detto altre volte, io ero come te. Categorica ferma rigida e sicura di me. Pochi mesi prima di tradire ho litigato e criticato pesantemente una collega amica che aveva perso la testa per uno. Mi domandavo come facesse a tradire suo marito, aveva due figli, ecc ecc. e mi sentivo "superiore" perchè io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di farlo, mi sarei sentita una merda, avrei confessato e avrei lasciato che mio marito chiudesse il nostro matrimonio. Ho avuto una relazione di due anni e mezzo. A distanza di tempo ho chiesto scusa alla collega. Puoi avere avuto mille occasioni e non cogliere e poi quando meno te lo aspetti ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe.
> Quando si dice capita si intende che non puoi sapere chi puoi conoscere domani. Certo che poi scegli di tradire ma non puoi impedirti di incontrare qualcuno che ti fa perdere la testa.
> @ kid: non si puó leggere che stavi male quando tradivi. Puô accadere che dopo la prima volta che ci vai a letto ti penti e subentra il senso di colpa e allora capisci che é una cazzata e ti fermi. Dalla seconda è una cosa che vuoi e che ti piace.


a parte il fatto che nessuno e' come me. fino a prova contraria, finche non capita anche a me, tu non sei come me.
E non e' un offesa, ne un attaccarti. e' puntualizzare che non parlo per parlare, se dico che non lo faccio , non lo faccio. mi capita? lascio prima. tu non lo hai fatto...non so se  perche avevi figli gia, o per paura o perche ti sei riscoperta innamorata di tuo marito.
tu nel momento che hai fatto sesso con l altro hai deciso di farlo e se avessi perso veramente la testa avresti lascuiato tuo marito. hai vissutoi di bufie per due anni e mezzo, mentnedo a te stessa a tuo marito a tutti. io e' questo che non voglio...e' chiaro?
piuttosto perdo tutto , tutto, ma perseguo quello che ho scelto di fare, vorra dire che mi saro' innamorata di un altro, 
altrimenti detto, mi spiace e ' voglia di piselli nuovi e provare qualcosa di niovo, e sta sempre a me scegliere se e' qualcosa alla quale posso rinunciare o che mi manda ai matti perche non scopo a destra e ma manca.
ma guarad che seiete forti oh...io non vi voglio mica credere...
soprattutto non vivo nemmeno 10 ore di bugie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa è una cattiveria gratuita caciottina.
> 
> Comunque si, ho pianto spesso.


Kid, mi sei pure simpatico, però...
quello era un modo per far pace con la tua coscienza.
Perchè non ha senso fare una cosa, sapendo di sbagliare, e piangerci sopra.
Una volta poi... ma spesso...
E' un modo per indulgere con sè stessi, e poi continuare a fare quello che si stava facendo illudendosi che con quel pianto in fondo si sia pagato un prezzo.
Perchè tu mica ti sei fermato da solo, no?


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a quelli del passato ma a quelli del presente e futuro.
> Quello che sconcerta in te è che non hai cambiato idea e ha scelto la coppia aperta (anche per te) ma che minimizzi, con una sforzo di volontà, quello che per te è importante, perché hai scelto di restare con lui, per altre considerazioni, che, come tutte le considerazioni personali non sono giudicabili, ma tu non ammetti che è stato così e ti violenti per accettare quel che per te è inaccettabile.




Ho constatato che riesco a convivere lo stesso, e pensavo l'esatto contrario, anche se si hanno due visioni differenti su certi temi importanti.

Io non condivido, ma accetto nei limiti concessi dalla mia persona.
Io non mi violento per niente ed è ovvio che la coppia aperta a me non interessi proprio per la forma mentale che ho e se accetto qualcosa è perché non mi reca danno.
Ci tengo un sacco al mio benessere che viene prima di tutto e non mi obbligherò mai a chinare la testa per tenermi un uomo, né lui né nessun altro.
Io vivo per me stessa ormai e un uomo accanto è solo più una parte di un tutto, parte di cui ora potrei anche fare a meno e mi piace questa sensazione di libertà interiore che non ho mai provato.
Prima vivevo in funzione della coppia, ora in funzione di me stessa.
Ed è bello!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo hai detto a tua moglie che non la ami più o seri che le cose cambino?


Lei sa, sa perchè ne abbiamo discusso, che i rapporti non sono esattamente quelli di prima. Ma ci sono situazioni più importanti di me, lei o noi due, attualmente.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa è una cattiveria gratuita caciottina.
> 
> Comunque si, ho pianto spesso.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La cosa triste è che è pure serio.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lei sa, sa perchè ne abbiamo discusso, che i rapporti non sono esattamente quelli di prima. Ma ci sono situazioni più importanti di me, lei o noi due, attualmente.


E tu sai?
sai se ti ama ancora? sai se a sua volta ha qualcuno?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che nessuno e' come me. fino a prova contraria, finche non capita anche a me, tu non sei come me.
> E non e' un offesa, ne un attaccarti. e' puntualizzare che non parlo per parlare, se dico che non lo faccio , non lo faccio. mi capita? lascio prima. tu non lo hai fatto...non so se  perche avevi figli gia, o per paura o perche ti sei riscoperta innamorata di tuo marito.
> tu nel momento che hai fatto sesso con l altro hai deciso di farlo e se avessi perso veramente la testa avresti lascuiato tuo marito. hai vissutoi di bufie per due anni e mezzo, mentnedo a te stessa a tuo marito a tutti. io e' questo che non voglio...e' chiaro?
> piuttosto perdo tutto , tutto, ma perseguo quello che ho scelto di fare, vorra dire che mi saro' innamorata di un altro,
> ...


Io ti credo perché sono anch'io così.
E' proprio non riuscire a reggere di nascondere una cosa essenziale che snatura il mio rapporto tanto quanto lo ha snaturato il tradimento subito.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No ma per davvero, io l'ho vissuta proprio male sta cosa, che vi devo dire?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E tu sai?
> sai se ti ama ancora? sai se a sua volta ha qualcuno?


E' impossibile non amarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho constatato che riesco a convivere lo stesso, e pensavo l'esatto contrario, anche se si hanno due visioni differenti su certi temi importanti.
> 
> Io non condivido, ma accetto nei limiti concessi dalla mia persona.
> Io non mi violento per niente ed è ovvio che la coppia aperta a me non interessi proprio per la forma mentale che ho e se accetto qualcosa è perché non mi reca danno.
> ...


Vabbè allora le considerazioni di altro tipo ti fanno stare in una coppia che non è più coppia.
Lo fanno in tanti.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti credo perché sono anch'io così.
> E' proprio non riuscire a reggere di nascondere una cosa essenziale che snatura il mio rapporto tanto quanto lo ha snaturato il tradimento subito.



esatto.
io posso sempre fermarmi.
sempre, anche prima, poco prima. prima di baciare qualcun altro..oddio poi non so se un abcio e basta sarebbe un tardimento. io bacio in bocca cosi tante donne per esempio , ma non mi sono mai sentita di tradire....
se non mi fermo, devo prendere atto e coscienza di quello che sto facendo. vedi? mi posso ancora fermare...eppure non lo faccio...io non riuscirei a sopportare il peso di quello che ho fatto , e anche, sarei talemnte convinta di quello che ho fatto (proprio perche ho scelto di farlo) che si che lo direi, cazzarola.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' impossibile non amarmi.


perche a minerva rispondi seriamente e a me no, mai (tra l 'altro)?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che nessuno e' come me. fino a prova contraria, finche non capita anche a me, tu non sei come me.
> E non e' un offesa, ne un attaccarti. e' puntualizzare che non parlo per parlare, se dico che non lo faccio , non lo faccio. mi capita? lascio prima. tu non lo hai fatto...non so se  perche avevi figli gia, o per paura o perche ti sei riscoperta innamorata di tuo marito.
> tu nel momento che hai fatto sesso con l altro hai deciso di farlo e se avessi perso veramente la testa avresti lascuiato tuo marito. hai vissutoi di bufie per due anni e mezzo, mentnedo a te stessa a tuo marito a tutti. io e' questo che non voglio...e' chiaro?
> piuttosto perdo tutto , tutto, ma perseguo quello che ho scelto di fare, vorra dire che mi saro' innamorata di un altro,
> ...


Ok
Ripeto che sono le cose che ho sempre detto io.
Perdere la testa no era inteso come essermi innamorata follemente. 
Comunque non era mia intenzione dirti che ti accadrà e farai le stesse mie scelte. Puó essere che non tu capiterà mai o che sarai più brava di me.
Anche io avrei giurato sui miei figli (che già avevo) che non lo avrei mai fatto. Tutto qui


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche a minerva rispondi seriamente e a me no, mai (tra l 'altro)?


Perchè hai quindici anni anche di faccia.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè hai quindici anni anche di faccia.


oddio. va bene.ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti credo perché sono anch'io così.
> E' proprio non riuscire a reggere di nascondere una cosa essenziale che snatura il mio rapporto tanto quanto lo ha snaturato il tradimento subito.


Tanto per chiarire. Anche io le credo é sono convinta che è certa e sicura di quello che dice.
É un altro il discorso che stiamo facendo


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Ripeto che sono le cose che ho sempre detto io.
> Perdere la testa no era inteso come essermi innamorata follemente.
> Comunque non era mia intenzione dirti che ti accadrà e farai le stesse mie scelte. Puó essere che non tu capiterà mai o che sarai più brava di me.
> Anche io avrei giurato sui miei figli (che già avevo) che non lo avrei mai fatto. Tutto qui


non e' essere piu brave farfalla. se io non tradissi mai non sarei mica piu brava o migliroe di te. ceorente si.
per me la parola tradimento non esiste proprio....se sento che sto anmdando ai matti per colpa di quella persona, nmon c'e che prima ci scopo e poi mi dico: ah si e' l uomo della mia vita, mollo la famiglia, oppure non e' un cazzo, che cazzo ho fatto. vabbe non riesco a spiegarmi, ho 15 anni. cercate di capire la difficolta


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Ripeto che sono le cose che ho sempre detto io.
> Perdere la testa no era inteso come essermi innamorata follemente.
> Comunque non era mia intenzione dirti che ti accadrà e farai le stesse mie scelte. Puó essere che non tu capiterà mai o che sarai più brava di me.
> Anche io avrei giurato sui miei figli (che già avevo) che non lo avrei mai fatto. Tutto qui


Un conto sono le cose che si dicono o che si pensano per educazione, formazione, conformismo, bisogno di avere una certa immagine di sé (non ho idea se sia il tuo caso o quale fosse il percorso che ti aveva portato a farti quelle convinzione che hai smentito nei fatti) un altro se proprio il modo di vivere la relazione di farebbe porre fuori da quella relazione in modo insopportabile per poterci rimanere. 
Per me era così perché anche il pensiero di un'attrazione doveva essere condiviso.
Se fosse stato così anche per te (o per chiunque altro che ha tradito) non sarebbe stato possibile tradire perché ne avresti parlato prima.
Se per Miss è così non può che essere sicura.
Altra cosa è se finisse questa relazione e ne avesse altra di altra natura.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' essere piu brave farfalla. se io non tradissi mai non sarei mica piu brava o migliroe di te. ceorente si.
> per me la parola tradimento non esiste proprio....se sento che sto anmdando ai matti per colpa di quella persona, nmon c'e che prima ci scopo e poi mi dico: ah si e' l uomo della mia vita, mollo la famiglia, oppure non e' un cazzo, che cazzo ho fatto. vabbe non riesco a spiegarmi, ho 15 anni. cercate di capire la difficolta


Ti spieghi benissimo.
E so che lo pensi e ne sei convinta.
Continuiamo a ripetere le stesse cose.
Per me tradire era la cosa peggiore che si puó fare. Incomprensibile. Da stronzi. Ecc ecc. 
ho sempre pensato come si faccia a tornare a casa dopo aber scopato con un altro. Che razza di persone di merda fanno una cosa simile. Io non ci sarei mai riuscita ecc ecc 
Ho semplicemente dovuto ti mangiarmi tutto...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo.
> E so che lo pensi e ne sei convinta.
> Continuiamo a ripetere le stesse cose.
> Per me tradire era la cosa peggiore che si puó fare. Incomprensibile. Da stronzi. Ecc ecc.
> ...


ho letto parecchio. i tuoi post vecchi, e non ho mica mai capito quello che hai fatto e perche l hai fatto...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo.
> E so che lo pensi e ne sei convinta.
> Continuiamo a ripetere le stesse cose.
> Per me tradire era la cosa peggiore che si puó fare. Incomprensibile. Da stronzi. Ecc ecc.
> ...


Rispondimi tu, che sei sincera. Cosa pensavi di te?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss, l'ho già detto altre volte, io ero come te. Categorica ferma rigida e sicura di me. Pochi mesi prima di tradire ho litigato e criticato pesantemente una collega amica che aveva perso la testa per uno. Mi domandavo come facesse a tradire suo marito, aveva due figli, ecc ecc. e mi sentivo "superiore" perchè io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di farlo, mi sarei sentita una merda, avrei confessato e avrei lasciato che mio marito chiudesse il nostro matrimonio. Ho avuto una relazione di due anni e mezzo. A distanza di tempo ho chiesto scusa alla collega. Puoi avere avuto mille occasioni e non cogliere e poi quando meno te lo aspetti ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe.
> Quando si dice capita si intende che non puoi sapere chi puoi conoscere domani. Certo che poi scegli di tradire ma non puoi impedirti di incontrare qualcuno che ti fa perdere la testa.
> @ kid: non si puó leggere che stavi male quando tradivi. Puô accadere che dopo la prima volta che ci vai a letto ti penti e subentra il senso di colpa e allora capisci che é una cazzata e ti fermi. Dalla seconda è una cosa che vuoi e che ti piace.


Ho leggiucchiato questo thread perché m'interessava la storia di Fantastica, però volente o nolente o letto pure lo scambio di Missy Vs All 

Lei ha più volte parlato di lealtà e non di fedeltà. Il giorno che si bagnerà per qualcuno che non è Quello comincerà a farsi qualche domanda. Le risposte potrebbero sorprenderla oppure no. (Questo lo sappiamo tutti: molti qui dentro sono stati sorpresia dalle risposte a certe domande. Il tuo post qui sopra ne è la prova). L'unica cosa che possiamo fare è non mentire a noi stessi quando arriverà il giorno, se arriverà, delle domande e delle risposte. Tu, belle chiappe, non lo hai fatto. Se ho inquadrato bene la svalvolata qui sopra  non lo farà neanche lei, quale che sia la domanda.

Chiudete pure il trhead grazie, ho detto tutto io


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> @ kid: non si puó leggere che stavi male quando tradivi. Puô accadere che dopo la prima volta che ci vai a letto ti penti e subentra il senso di colpa e allora capisci che é una cazzata e ti fermi. Dalla seconda è una cosa che vuoi e che ti piace.


Tesoro, fidati, io sono rimasto "risucchiato" dalla mia storia. Non volevo averla, era semplicemente più forte di me. Poi chiaro, scopare piace a tutti, ma non sono riuscito a godermela come tanti altri.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono le cose che si dicono o che si pensano per educazione, formazione, conformismo, bisogno di avere una certa immagine di sé (non ho idea se sia il tuo caso o quale fosse il percorso che ti aveva portato a farti quelle convinzione che hai smentito nei fatti) un altro se proprio il modo di vivere la relazione di farebbe porre fuori da quella relazione in modo insopportabile per poterci rimanere.
> Per me era così perché anche il pensiero di un'attrazione doveva essere condiviso.
> Se fosse stato così anche per te (o per chiunque altro che ha tradito) non sarebbe stato possibile tradire perché ne avresti parlato prima.
> Se per Miss è così non può che essere sicura.
> Altra cosa è se finisse questa relazione e ne avesse altra di altra natura.


Ho detto che ho litigato con una persona a me cara dicendole le peggio cose perchè tradiva un marito adorabile e aveva una splendida famiglia.
Io so di essere sempre stata certa che non avrei potuto mai sostenere una doppia vita. MAI. Che avrei snaturato me stessa. 
Va bè dai sto ripetendo le stesse cose mi sembra inutile.
E ripeto ancora che non ho motivo per non credere  a Miss


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, fidati, io sono rimasto "risucchiato" dalla mia storia. Non volevo averla, era semplicemente più forte di me. Poi chiaro, scopare piace a tutti, ma non sono riuscito a godermela come tanti altri.



Ciao Kid,

questa affermazione, al contrario del può accadere, la capisco molto bene ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Solo gli stolti non cambiano mai idea ... 
B.C.D.L.

Che gli dei ti siano propizi miss


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, fidati, io sono rimasto "risucchiato" dalla mia storia. Non volevo averla, era semplicemente più forte di me. Poi chiaro, scopare piace a tutti, ma non sono riuscito a godermela come tanti altri.


Ti rendi conto che dici, ancora adesso, cose inaccettabili?
E' come se tu fossi stato vittima di un raptus che, dicono gli esperti, non esiste.
Oppure sei totalmente incapace d'intendere e di volere.
Sono cose che non hanno senso.
Un po' più di introspezione e assunzione di responsabilità, almeno a distanza di tempo, ci vorrebbe.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho leggiucchiato questo thread perché m'interessava la storia di Fantastica, però volente o nolente o letto pure lo scambio di Missy Vs All
> 
> Lei ha più volte parlato di lealtà e non di fedeltà.* Il giorno che si bagnerà per qualcuno che non è Quello *comincerà a farsi qualche domanda. Le risposte potrebbero sorprenderla oppure no. (Questo lo sappiamo tutti: molti qui dentro sono stati sorpresia dalle risposte a certe domande. Il tuo post qui sopra ne è la prova). L'unica cosa che possiamo fare è non mentire a noi stessi quando arriverà il giorno, se arriverà, delle domande e delle risposte. Tu, belle chiappe, non lo hai fatto. Se ho inquadrato bene la svalvolata qui sopra  non lo farà neanche lei, quale che sia la domanda.
> 
> Chiudete pure il trhead grazie, ho detto tutto io


ma pure in quel caso, mi tengo i miei allagamenti e bon....che poi scusami tanto...ihihihihihihi...
se mi bagno ci deve essere qualcosa....anche una presa...cioe' che ne so un abbraccio caldo...non e' che cammino vedo uno e mi bagno...ihihihih


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Solo gli stolti non cambiano mai idea ...
> B.C.D.L.
> 
> Che gli dei ti siano propizi miss


ad majoram semper!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma pure in quel caso, mi tengo i miei allagamenti e bon....che poi scusami tanto...ihihihihihihi...
> se mi bagno ci deve essere qualcosa....anche una presa...cioe' che ne so un abbraccio caldo...non e' che cammino vedo uno e mi bagno...ihihihih


Era una metafora


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era una metafora



non le ho ancora fatte le metafore. stiamo facendo gli avverbi. ho 15 anni


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ad majoram semper!


Ubi mentula, ibi veniam


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che dici, ancora adesso, cose inaccettabili?
> E' come se tu fossi stato vittima di un raptus che, dicono gli esperti, non esiste.
> Oppure sei totalmente incapace d'intendere e di volere.
> Sono cose che non hanno senso.
> Un po' più di introspezione e assunzione di responsabilità, almeno a distanza di tempo, ci vorrebbe.



Ciao Bruni,

questa volta ho letto invece, che lui non ha avuto la forza per gestire la situazione. 
Che è ben diverso nel dire, certe cose capitano ... come scivolare su una buccia di banana,
cioè ... è colpa della situazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' essere piu brave farfalla. se io non tradissi mai non sarei mica piu brava o migliroe di te. ceorente si.
> per me la parola tradimento non esiste proprio....se sento che sto anmdando ai matti per colpa di quella persona, nmon c'e che prima ci scopo e poi mi dico: ah si e' l uomo della mia vita, mollo la famiglia, oppure non e' un cazzo, che cazzo ho fatto. vabbe non riesco a spiegarmi, ho 15 anni. cercate di capire la difficolta


Miss, io credo che quello che cercano di dirti è una cosa molto semplice. Ovvero che devi prendere in considerazione che nell'arco di una vita le tue certezze di oggi possano crollare.
Vedi, io sono fedele e sto con una persona che mi è fedele (o comunque non ho mai avuto motivo di dubitarne), sono anni che stiamo insieme, per 4 anni abbiamo anche avuto una relazione a grande distanza. Se non ci fosse una base di grande fedeltà e fiducia non avremmo nemmeno deciso di iniziare. Ma io non ho mai detto "a me non capiterà mai", perchè ho sempre preso in considerazione il fatto che nella vita possa succedere qualsiasi cosa. E la stessa cosa la penso del mio moroso. Chi mi garantisce che non succederà mai nulla? E calcola che lui è come te, fa gli stessi ragionamenti. E' decisamente molto rigido su certi argomenti.
Quello che però ho imparato io nella vita è che non sai mai che cavolo succede, in ogni ambito. E' vero che tradire è una decisione, ma anche rimanere col proprio compagno perchè lo si ama (per quanto paradossale possa sembrare) è una decisione.
Ci sono persone che la propria relazione non la mettono in discussione nemmeno per un attimo.
 Non si ragiona a comparti stagni, l'essere umano è molto più complicato e sfaccettato di quello che si crede.
Non hai 15 anni, hai la capa dura!  Non ho motivo di dubitare di quanto tu sia innamorata del tuo ragazzo...e se dovesse capitare qualcosa (se, perchè è un se), non so quanto tu possa essere disposta a chiudere con chi ami...
Prendi solo in considerazione il fatto che può capitare.
Prova solo a ragionare sul quanto possa essere bello dire alla fine del tuo percorso "io ho sempre amato questa persone e le sono sempre stata fedele" piuttosto che la frase da film "ti amerò per sempre" quando sei solo all'inizio della tua esistenza e non sai se domani esci di casa e ti cade una tegola in testa!
Ecco, io ho sempre pensato questo.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss, io credo che quello che cercano di dirti è una cosa molto semplice. Ovvero che devi prendere in considerazione che nell'arco di una vita le tue certezze di oggi possano crollare.
> Vedi, io sono fedele e sto con una persona che mi è fedele (o comunque non ho mai avuto motivo di dubitarne), sono anni che stiamo insieme, per 4 anni abbiamo anche avuto una relazione a grande distanza. Se non ci fosse una base di grande fedeltà e fiducia non avremmo nemmeno deciso di iniziare. Ma io non ho mai detto "a me non capiterà mai", perchè ho sempre preso in considerazione il fatto che nella vita possa succedere qualsiasi cosa. E la stessa cosa la penso del mio moroso. Chi mi garantisce che non succederà mai nulla? E calcola che lui è come te, fa gli stessi ragionamenti. E' decisamente molto rigido su certi argomenti.
> Quello che però ho imparato io nella vita è che non sai mai che cavolo succede, in ogni ambito. E' vero che tradire è una decisione, ma anche rimanere col proprio compagno perchè lo si ama (per quanto paradossale possa sembrare) è una decisione.
> Ci sono persone che la propria relazione non la mettono in discussione nemmeno per un attimo.
> ...


ma guarda che non sto con lui da 5 giorni, stiamo insieme da quasi 7 anni


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che dici, ancora adesso, cose inaccettabili?
> E' come se tu fossi stato vittima di un raptus che, dicono gli esperti, non esiste.
> Oppure sei totalmente incapace d'intendere e di volere.
> Sono cose che non hanno senso.
> Un po' più di introspezione e assunzione di responsabilità, almeno a distanza di tempo, ci vorrebbe.


Ma le mie responsabilità me le sono prese tutte... ho pagato con gli interessi. Io non so cosa dire, se non che al tradimento io mi ci sono sentito  spingere dentro da altre cose, per questo dico con certezza che nessuno ne è immune. Forse ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere la persona sbagliata nel momento sbagliato. Sta di fatto che io non sono andato a cercarmelo.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che non sto con lui da 5 giorni, stiamo insieme da quasi 7 anni


Lo so, ma mica le cose capitano solo dopo 2 giorni...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> questa volta ho letto invece, che lui non ha avuto la forza per gestire la situazione.
> Che è ben diverso nel dire, certe cose capitano ... come scivolare su una buccia di banana,
> ...


Insomma. Incapace d'intendere e di volere?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss, io credo che quello che cercano di dirti è una cosa molto semplice. Ovvero che devi prendere in considerazione che nell'arco di una vita le tue certezze di oggi possano crollare.
> Vedi, io sono fedele e sto con una persona che mi è fedele (o comunque non ho mai avuto motivo di dubitarne), sono anni che stiamo insieme, per 4 anni abbiamo anche avuto una relazione a grande distanza. Se non ci fosse una base di grande fedeltà e fiducia non avremmo nemmeno deciso di iniziare. Ma io non ho mai detto "a me non capiterà mai", perchè ho sempre preso in considerazione il fatto che nella vita possa succedere qualsiasi cosa. E la stessa cosa la penso del mio moroso. Chi mi garantisce che non succederà mai nulla? E calcola che lui è come te, fa gli stessi ragionamenti. E' decisamente molto rigido su certi argomenti.
> Quello che però ho imparato io nella vita è che non sai mai che cavolo succede, in ogni ambito. E' vero che tradire è una decisione, ma anche rimanere col proprio compagno perchè lo si ama (per quanto paradossale possa sembrare) è una decisione.
> Ci sono persone che la propria relazione non la mettono in discussione nemmeno per un attimo.
> ...


Maledetta 

Dovevo chiudere il thread prima, dopo il mio post.

Adesso devo scrivere un post più fico.

Comunque stai preoccupata, questo cose non si fanno.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao, ma tu non ci sei mai e noi teniamo acceso il 3d, lo facciamo per te.
> Comunque: le hai obbiettato che quello che dice non esiste in natura e che quindi fai fatica ad accettarlo, anche volendo?


Non ci sono mai? Mi collego un paio di volte al giorno, non pensavo che aprire una discussione qui avrebbe comportato un impegno a tempo pieno! 
Cmq si, ho ribadito che non ci credo, ho anche accennato che per me sarebbe più facile gestire un'ammissione che un incaponimento su tale palese menzogna (ho detto gestire, non accettare o perdonare...hai visto mai che Joey Blow mi invita a legarmi le caviglie a Caciotta mentre si butta nel Tamigi o chi per esso), suggerendole, in un certo senso, una via d'uscita dal ginepraio in cui si è ficcata, ma niente...


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Maledetta
> 
> Dovevo chiudere il thread prima, dopo il mio post.
> 
> ...


Prossima volta velocizzati...


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa intendi fare?
> Consideri digeribile che lei possa aver fatto una cazzata enorme?
> 
> P.S. sei spiritoso.


Non lo so. Sono ancora in fase di meditazione...

P.S: grazie
P.P.S: era ironico?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so, ma mica le cose capitano solo dopo 2 giorni...


vabbe mi sono stancata alla grande.

scrivo sottoscrivo e non contesto che:
sicuramente sono una stolta, perche non cambio idea, non so effettivamente cosa il futuro mi serbera.
meglio contuinuare la mia relazione con la certezza che qualcosa di brutto succedera, invece che andare avanti con le migliori intenzioni e convinzioni.
tradiro', col sangue se necessario.

va bene cosi?

ciao
palle


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma le mie responsabilità me le sono prese tutte... ho pagato con gli interessi. Io non so cosa dire, se non che al tradimento io mi ci sono sentito spingere dentro da altre cose, per questo dico con certezza che nessuno ne è immune. Forse ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere la persona sbagliata nel momento sbagliato*. Sta di fatto che io non sono andato a cercarmelo*.


Scusa, è una domanda seria, non ti sto prendendo per il culo, davvero: ma tu non eri quello che diceva che non può avere un rapporto di conoscenza "normale" con qualcuna altrimenti ci prova in automatico?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, è una domanda seria, non ti sto prendendo per il culo, davvero: ma tu non eri quello che diceva che non può avere un rapporto di conoscenza "normale" con qualcuna altrimenti ci prova in automatico?


Forse ci prova " la qualcuna"


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma le mie responsabilità me le sono prese tutte... ho pagato con gli interessi. Io non so cosa dire, se non che al tradimento io mi ci sono sentito  spingere dentro da altre cose, per questo dico con certezza che nessuno ne è immune. Forse ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere la persona sbagliata nel momento sbagliato. Sta di fatto che io non sono andato a cercarmelo.


Ma è durante che dici che non hai saputo gestire.
Per me è una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra per una persona adulta.
Perché tu stai parlando di una relazione, vero?
Altra cosa è se si parla di un singolo episodio in cui hai baciato la collega nella stanza delle fotocopie.
Ma per organizzare di vedersi per fare sesso il controllo di te l'hai avuto e anche per raccontare balle.
Mi sembra più comprensibile dire "Avevo voglia di vivermi una cosa e non me ne fregava nulla degli altri".


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non posti mai, quando posti scrivi col contagocce e rispondi dopo giorni, non è che possiamo fare tutto noi, qui, eh?
> Giusto perchè sei simpatico pure a me.


Scusate ma non riesco proprio a starvi dietro...
Davvero, non per fare polemica, ma faccio fatica anche a recuperare il mio ultimo post o l'ultimo commento di risposta ad un mio post, devo andare indietro anche di 5/6 pagine setacciando tra i vostri insulti reciproci.
A proposito, curiosità: ma vi crepate di mazzate verbali e ignominie varie sui vostri avi sempre e ovunque oppure è proprio il mio 3d a stimolarvi il delirio?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Non lo so. Sono ancora in fase di meditazione...
> 
> P.S: grazie
> P.P.S: era ironico?


Non ero ironica.

Se stai meditando vuol dire che stai cercando di trovare un modo.
Nel passato non hai digerito e ti sei pentito di aver chiuso il matrimonio?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse ci prova " la qualcuna"


No.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Scusate ma non riesco proprio a starvi dietro...
> Davvero, non per fare polemica, ma faccio fatica anche a recuperare il mio ultimo post o l'ultimo commento di risposta ad un mio post, devo andare indietro anche di 5/6 pagine setacciando tra i vostri insulti reciproci.
> A proposito, curiosità: ma vi crepate di mazzate verbali e ignominie varie sui vostri avi sempre e ovunque oppure è proprio il mio 3d a stimolarvi il delirio?


Non mi sembra che in questa discussione non si sia stati in tema.
Guarda che si riflette meglio leggendo degli altri, delle ragioni degli altri tradimenti più che parlando solo di sé.
Anche perché chi legge filtra sempre con la propria esperienza.
La discussione si è sviluppata su come si possa tradire se ci si ritiene incapaci di vivere una relazione senza sincerità. Mentre non si può mai essere certi dell'altro.
Molti dicono (quasi tutti) che non si può essere certi neanche di se stessi.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ero ironica.
> 
> Se stai meditando vuol dire che *stai cercando di trovare un modo*.
> Nel passato non hai digerito e ti sei pentito di aver chiuso il matrimonio?


Certo che si. Abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi, quantomeno provare a cercare una soluzione è un dovere.
No, non mi sono pentito di aver chiuso in passato: era inevitabile vista la situazione.
Ma se da un lato ho perdonato, dall'altro non ho dimenticato.
Inoltre non posso negare di aver mantenuto sentimenti verso questa persona, i quali hanno avuto evidentemente un ruolo determinante nel mio giudizio su di lei 5 anni dopo e sulla decisione di darle una seconda chance.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Certo che si. Abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi, quantomeno provare a cercare una soluzione è un dovere.
> No, non mi sono pentito di aver chiuso in passato: era inevitabile vista la situazione.
> Ma se da un lato ho perdonato, dall'altro non ho dimenticato.
> Inoltre non posso negare di aver mantenuto sentimenti verso questa persona, i quali hanno avuto evidentemente un ruolo determinante nel mio giudizio su di lei 5 anni dopo e sulla decisione di darle una seconda chance.


Scusa, e lei in tutte queste tue decisioni che ruolo ha?


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, è una domanda seria, non ti sto prendendo per il culo, davvero: ma tu non eri quello che diceva che non può avere un rapporto di conoscenza "normale" con qualcuna altrimenti ci prova in automatico?


Quello è un altro discorso. Ho fatto lo scemo con mille donne nella mia vita, ma non è che ci sono finito a letto sistematicamente. Fa parte del mio modo di pormi (sbagliato). Oltretutto con la mia ex amante è stato diverso... non ho mai fatto lo scemo con lei, anche perchè ero in un periodo alquanto travagliato.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra più comprensibile dire "Avevo voglia di vivermi una cosa e non me ne fregava nulla degli altri".


Ma non posso dirlo, perchè non è vero.

Poi di certo l'egoismo c'era, come per ogni traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Certo che si. Abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi, quantomeno provare a cercare una soluzione è un dovere.
> No, non mi sono pentito di aver chiuso in passato: era inevitabile vista la situazione.
> Ma se da un lato ho perdonato, dall'altro non ho dimenticato.
> Inoltre non posso negare di aver mantenuto sentimenti verso questa persona, i quali hanno avuto evidentemente un ruolo determinante nel mio giudizio su di lei 5 anni dopo e sulla decisione di darle una seconda chance.


Non ti sei pentito ma hai capito?
Hai capito le ragioni di lei? Hai chiaro cosa l'aveva spinta a tradirti?
Se hai capito potresti aver chiare le sue debolezze, i suoi bisogni di conferma.
Anche lei potrebbe vergognarsi delle cose che ha fatto (un'altra volta!) e non avere il coraggio di ammetterle.
Io fatico a capire ma ci sono persone qui che possono spiegarti.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Quello è un altro discorso. Ho fatto lo scemo con mille donne nella mia vita, ma non è che ci sono finito a letto sistematicamente. Fa parte del mio modo di pormi (sbagliato). Oltretutto con la mia ex amante è stato diverso... non ho mai fatto lo scemo con lei, anche perchè ero in un periodo alquanto travagliato.


questo non e' male, fare lo scemo voglio dire...se e' innocente..puo essere un tuo bisogno di conferme su te stesso e sulla tua capacita di cacciare etc etc....
va bene per l autostima
lo faccio anche io, non con gli uomini, perche non faccio la profumiera di mestiere, ma con le donne si....tanto poi sono piu cagasotto loro di me (che sono una paurosa da mori') e quindi non c'e' mai pericolo. ma ammetto che aiuta l autostima...e ti distrae


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è durante che dici che non hai saputo gestire.
> Per me è una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra per una persona adulta.
> Perché tu stai parlando di una relazione, vero?
> Altra cosa è se si parla di un singolo episodio in cui hai baciato la collega nella stanza delle fotocopie.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non posso dirlo, perchè non è vero.
> 
> Poi di certo l'egoismo c'era, come per ogni traditore.


Non hai risposto alla parte relativa all'organizzazione dei tradimenti.
Quella la sapevi gestire.
Quindi avresti potuto gestire anche un "NO".
Mi sembra che la racconti come l'adolescente trascinato dai compagni che non ha coraggio di dire quel no.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, e lei in tutte queste tue decisioni che ruolo ha?


In che senso?


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. Incapace d'intendere e di volere?



Ciao Bruni

no. Ma giovane e senza essersi dato certe risposte "sincere" a riguardo certi pilastri ... 
Insomma, ritrovatosi in una situazione più grande di lui ... per incapacità o paura o altro, 
di reagire prima ... o forse persino di rendersi conto prima ... e già ti trovi in alto mare. 
È una possibile spiegazione ... certo, manca il passaggio ... 


sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm non e' vero questo, ma ti chiedo....
> capita che ci conosciamo in vacanza io e te, tu mi trovi irresistibilmente attraente, e meravigliosamente seducente oltre dolcissima...
> e io ti provoco, anzi, ti zompo proprio addosso...siamo solo io e te in vacaza a miliardi di km di distanza da casa....
> tu che fai?


ti tromba bendata, legata ad un palo, da dietro per una paio di giorni di fila..... :rotfl:



Ps. Li mortacci vostri 62 pagine e non ho ancora finito.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni
> 
> no. Ma giovane e senza essersi dato certe risposte "sincere" a riguardo certi pilastri ...
> Insomma, ritrovatosi in una situazione più grande di lui ... per incapacità o paura o altro,
> ...


Mah
Io sapevo cosa facevo anche a 15 anni.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

forse in quei momenti speri davvero si essere sequestrato sentimentalmente. potresti tornare a casa e avere qualcosa da dire invece che bugie (tu generico).
immagino di tradire. con un uomo. quindi una cosa seria.
mi piace, lo rifaccio, mi ripiace, mi piace il sesso con lui, mi piace parlare con lui, mi piace passarci il tempo e mi piacciono le sue coccole (un must per me, senza coccole non si va da nessuna parte), penso: mi sono innamorata.
forse proverei anche un po di irrequietezza nel dirlo...
prima di stare con quello, stavo con un altro. sono venuta a londra , ho conosciuto quello, prima ancora di baciarlo, il giorno stesso che l ho conosciuto, mi sono sentita stranissima dentro...tipo che tremavo, avevo paura, cose cosi....
e lo volevo....lo volevo proprio, lo volevo io lo voleva la mia testa lo voleva il mio copro...
e ho fatto una telefonata, ho chiuso. non ho tradito. non gli ho permesso di baciarmi finche non avessi chiuso l akltra storia.
che ho a mia volta chiuso con molta sincerita.
e morivo dalla voglia di chiuderla, per vivermi in pace quello, il giorno stesso che l ho conosciuto.
e non me ne sono mai pentita. mai.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti tromba bendata, legata ad un palo, da dietro per una paio di giorni di fila..... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Li mortacci vostri 62 pagine e non ho ancora finito.


be almeno ti teniamo occupato 
non e' come leggere un libro?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> forse in quei momenti speri davvero si essere sequestrato sentimentalmente. potresti tornare a casa e avere qualcosa da dire invece che bugie (tu generico).
> immagino di tradire. con un uomo. quindi una cosa seria.
> mi piace, lo rifaccio, mi ripiace, mi piace il sesso con lui, mi piace parlare con lui, mi piace passarci il tempo e mi piacciono le sue coccole (un must per me, senza coccole non si va da nessuna parte), penso: mi sono innamorata.
> forse proverei anche un po di irrequietezza nel dirlo...
> ...


Non amavi più l'altro e ti sei innamorata di un altro
Hai fatto bene e direi che nel tempo è stata la scelta giusta
Parliamo di cose diverse


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai risposto alla parte relativa all'organizzazione dei tradimenti.
> Quella la sapevi gestire.
> Quindi avresti potuto gestire anche un "NO".
> Mi sembra che la racconti come l'adolescente trascinato dai compagni che non ha coraggio di dire quel no.


Era una collega di lavoro. Io avevo già un figlio. Tempo ne avevo poco o niente. Immagina quante volte abbiamo fatto sesso. E comunque non era il sesso a farmi andare da lei. Noi parlavamo un sacco e lei mi ascoltava. Mi dava insomma quello di cui avevo bisogno.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> forse in quei momenti speri davvero si essere sequestrato sentimentalmente. potresti tornare a casa e avere qualcosa da dire invece che bugie (tu generico).
> immagino di tradire. con un uomo. quindi una cosa seria.
> mi piace, lo rifaccio, mi ripiace, mi piace il sesso con lui, mi piace parlare con lui, mi piace passarci il tempo e mi piacciono le sue coccole (un must per me, senza coccole non si va da nessuna parte), penso: mi sono innamorata.
> forse proverei anche un po di irrequietezza nel dirlo...
> ...


E' anche sentire di tradire il nuovo amore, non solo il vecchio, se non si fa chiarezza.
E' una chiarezza necessaria a te, prima che agli altri.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah
> Io sapevo cosa facevo anche a 15 anni.



Ciao

eh, eh, eh ... qui il discorso si sposta ... 
Certo, che alcuni lo sanno bene, altri invece si lasciano "trascinare" ... 
Il saper dire NO ... richiede un qualcosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Era una collega di lavoro. Io avevo già un figlio. Tempo ne avevo poco o niente. Immagina quante volte abbiamo fatto sesso. E comunque non era il sesso a farmi andare da lei. Noi *parlavamo un sacco e lei mi ascoltava*. Mi dava insomma quello di cui avevo bisogno.


Quello è essere amici. Amanti è se ci scopi.
Non mescolare le cose. 
Vorresti dire che il sesso era il prezzo da pagare per avere ascolto e consolazione da un rapporto matrimoniale in cui non c'era più ascolto?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non amavi più l'altro e ti sei innamorata di un altro
> Hai fatto bene e direi che nel tempo è stata la scelta giusta
> Parliamo di cose diverse


ma io non lo sapevo. nel senso, quando sono partita per londra (poartiu dal presupposto che io ero venuta qui da sola per una settimana e basta, poi ho deciso di non tornare piu, ma l idea era una minivacanza da solissima a londra)
quando sono salita sull aereo io credevo di essere innamorata di A. e lo pensavo anche quando ho fatto sesso con Quello la prima volta, e l ho opensato fino al giorno che ho capito di amare Quello (un paio di mesi dopo)
ma era troppo forte quello che provavo e non volevo perdermelo. ho rischiato di perdere qualcuno che amavo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Quello è un altro discorso. Ho fatto lo scemo con mille donne nella mia vita, ma non è che ci sono finito a letto sistematicamente. Fa parte del mio modo di pormi (sbagliato). Oltretutto con la mia ex amante è stato diverso... non ho mai fatto lo scemo con lei, anche perchè ero in un periodo alquanto travagliato.


il famoso detestabile gatto morto


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti tromba bendata, legata ad un palo, da dietro per una paio di giorni di fila..... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Li mortacci vostri 62 pagine e non ho ancora finito.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello è essere amici. Amanti è se ci scopi.
> Non mescolare le cose.
> Vorresti dire che il sesso era il prezzo da pagare per avere ascolto e consolazione da un rapporto matrimoniale in cui non c'era più ascolto?


No, dico solo che il sesso non era il pilastro della nostra relazione clandestina. Scopavo più volentieri con mia moglie.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il famoso detestabile gatto morto


Si, lo sono. So fare pure gli occhioni da gatto con gli stivali.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No, dico solo che il sesso non era il pilastro della nostra relazione clandestina. Scopavo più volentieri con mia moglie.


Di cosa parlavi?


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti sei pentito ma hai capito?
> Hai capito le ragioni di lei? Hai chiaro cosa l'aveva spinta a tradirti?
> Se hai capito potresti aver chiare le sue debolezze, i suoi bisogni di conferma.
> Anche lei potrebbe vergognarsi delle cose che ha fatto (un'altra volta!) e non avere il coraggio di ammetterle.
> Io fatico a capire ma ci sono persone qui che possono spiegarti.


E' complicato... dopo 12 anni insieme (7+5) non ci bastavamo più l'un l'altro e abbiamo cominciato a sviluppare il bisogno di diventare una famiglia... per me era un desiderio, per lei diventò una specie di ossessione... specie dopo 1 anno di tentativi a vuoto.
Dopo alcuni esami le trovarono un problema che causava ostruzione delle tube rendendo molto difficile il concepimento (endometriosi) e si convinse di non poter avere figli: la cosa la traumatizzò non poco (ma solo lei può sapere quanto) e in questo contesto conobbe un'altra persona, che, a detta sua, le fece perdere la testa.
Dopo la separazione, pur contattandoci col contagocce, lei quando si faceva sentire era tutto un "ho capito tardi lo sbaglio che ho fatto", "solo adesso capisco quanto sei speciale e cosa ho perso", "darei tutto per tornare indietro e farti vedere quanto sono cambiata", etc. etc..
Io ho preso la decisione di accogliere la sua richiesta di riprovarci, credo, per 3 motivi:
1) non ho mai smesso di amarla: non appartengo alla categoria di quelli che "mi ha tradito, non l'amo più"... l'amore non è una scelta.. non si sceglie di amare una persona perchè ti ha fatto cose belle, allo stesso modo non si può scegliere di non amarla più se te ne fa di brutte... non è un interruttore da alzare o abbassare a piacimento. Ho chiuso perchè non potevo più fidarmi di lei, ma l'amore, quello, volente o nolente, è rimasto.
2) le mie storie in quei 5 anni sono state un disastro: ho trascorso i primi 2 anni a stordirmi di alcool, droga e scopate facili, illudendomi di divertirmi da neoscapolo finalmente libero, ma in realtà guardandomi bene dall'allacciare relazioni con chiunque potesse minimamente portare a qualcosa di serio... Poi, quando mi sono rotto il cazzo di quella vita, ho provato a costruire qualcosa di serio, col solo risultato di rendermi conto che non ci stavo bene e non facevo altro che fare paragoni involontari con la convivenza e l'intesa che avevo con la mia ex moglie.
3) la sua insistenza e la sua "corte" mi ha fatto sentire importante, speciale e mi sono convinto che questa persona, con la quale, lo ribadisco perchè non è poco, avevo condiviso 12 anni su 38 di vita complessiva, fosse realmente pentita e cambiata e volenterosa di rimediare ai propri errori.

P.S: va bene come risposta all'accusa di "contagocce"?


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di cosa parlavi?


Dei miei problemi con mia moglie e naturalmente di noi due... anche di cose sceme... ma parlavamo davvero molto.

 Il lato "eccitante" dello scoprirsi c'era, inutile negarlo.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss, l'ho già detto altre volte, io ero come te. Categorica ferma rigida e sicura di me. Pochi mesi prima di tradire ho litigato e criticato pesantemente una collega amica che aveva perso la testa per uno. Mi domandavo come facesse a tradire suo marito, aveva due figli, ecc ecc. e mi sentivo "superiore" perchè io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di farlo, mi sarei sentita una merda, avrei confessato e avrei lasciato che mio marito chiudesse il nostro matrimonio. Ho avuto una relazione di due anni e mezzo. A distanza di tempo ho chiesto scusa alla collega. Puoi avere avuto mille occasioni e non cogliere e poi quando meno te lo aspetti ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe.
> Quando si dice capita si intende che non puoi sapere chi puoi conoscere domani. Certo che poi scegli di tradire ma non puoi impedirti di incontrare qualcuno che ti fa perdere la testa.
> @ kid: non si puó leggere che stavi male quando tradivi. *Puô accadere che dopo la prima volta che ci vai a letto ti penti e subentra il senso di colpa e allora capisci che é una cazzata e ti fermi. Dalla seconda è una cosa che vuoi e che ti piace.*


Ohhhhhh! Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice apertamente e sinceramente!!!!


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Dei miei problemi con mia moglie e naturalmente di noi due... anche di cose sceme... ma parlavamo davvero molto.
> 
> Il lato "eccitante" dello scoprirsi c'era, inutile negarlo.


Avevi bisogno di un'amicizia?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> E' complicato... dopo 12 anni insieme (7+5) non ci bastavamo più l'un l'altro e abbiamo cominciato a sviluppare il bisogno di diventare una famiglia... per me era un desiderio, per lei diventò una specie di ossessione... specie dopo 1 anno di tentativi a vuoto.
> Dopo alcuni esami le trovarono un problema che causava ostruzione delle tube rendendo molto difficile il concepimento (endometriosi) e si convinse di non poter avere figli: la cosa la traumatizzò non poco (ma solo lei può sapere quanto) e in questo contesto conobbe un'altra persona, che, a detta sua, le fece perdere la testa.
> Dopo la separazione, pur contattandoci col contagocce, lei quando si faceva sentire era tutto un "ho capito tardi lo sbaglio che ho fatto", "solo adesso capisco quanto sei speciale e cosa ho perso", "darei tutto per tornare indietro e farti vedere quanto sono cambiata", etc. etc..
> Io ho preso la decisione di accogliere la sua richiesta di riprovarci, credo, per 3 motivi:
> ...


Ora la gravidanza è stata naturale o avete dovuto seguire cure perché si realizzasse.
Lo chiedo perché mi pare che l'identità di donna di tua moglie sia stata molto legata all'idea di maternità e che una volta realizzata, come tutte le cose fortemente volute e idealizzate, possa averla messa in crisi perché assorbita totalmente e può aver visto annullata l'altra parte di sé.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Dei miei problemi con mia moglie e naturalmente di noi due... anche di cose sceme... ma parlavamo davvero molto.
> 
> *Il lato "eccitante" dello scoprirsi c'era, inutile negarlo*.



eh questo...questo lo capisco....pure.
e' bello raccontarsi, raccontarsi davvero


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè allora le considerazioni di altro tipo ti fanno stare in una coppia che non è più coppia.
> Lo fanno in tanti.



Sì, non siamo più la coppia che eravamo prima.
Il brutto/bello è che non credo più che ce ne siano, o se esistono, sono mosche bianchissime!
Non è rimasta nessuna traccia di romanticismo in me, però l'ho vissuto per tanti anni, e va bene anche così.
Secondo me, si può passare attraverso tante fasi differenti nella vita e di conseguenza anche le esperienze sono diverse.
Io sto vivendo un'esperienza mai vissuta prima e ne colgo gli aspetti positivi, cercando di prendere il buono dalla vita in generale.
Ognuno deve trovare il senso alla propria vita, vediamo di riuscirci come meglio possiamo...


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avevi bisogno di un'amicizia?


Chissà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe mi sono stancata alla grande.
> 
> scrivo sottoscrivo e non contesto che:
> sicuramente sono una stolta, perche non cambio idea, non so effettivamente cosa il futuro mi serbera.
> ...


volevo solo dirti una cosa Caciottina: le quercie sono alberi forti, hanno radici profonde e possono diventare secolari. Le canne sono tutto sommato erbacce... più di tanto non crescono, durano poco, hanno radici sufficenti appena ad arrivare all'acqua.
Ma ... quando arriva una tempesta di vento, quando il vento soffia davvero forte e sconvolge tutto, la canna si limita a piegarsi, la quercia cerca di resistere al vento, gli si oppone con tutta la forza delle radici piantate nel terreno, con tutta la forza dei rami carichi di foglie con tutta la forza del tronco che rimane dritto, non si piega, non si piega e... si spezza.
E' questione di elasticità, tempo di qualche ora e la canna torna ad essere dritta come prima.
Vero è che quella quercia era bella e imponente e sicuramente appariva assai più forte della canna.
Quello che l'ha fregata è la sua rigidità, perchè SE arriva una tempesta di vento, la cosa migliore è potersi piegare.
Sono le certezze incrollabili che crollano, inaspettatamente.:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Dopo mi è successo più di una volta.


Davanti all'amante? No, perchè prima, mentre pulivo il frigo, ti pensavo e mi dicevo che se io fossi stata la tua amante, mi sarei ritirata subito! 
Dopo….uhm…lacrime di coccodrillo?


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Chissà...


E' che l'altra parte del cielo a volte ci attira molto dal lato amichevole, ma purtroppo è ben difficile che non si caschi anche in qualcosa di sessuale, l'istinto porta lì.
Ecco allora perchè stavi male dopo...e perchè non è stata una botta e via...


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora la gravidanza è stata naturale o avete dovuto seguire cure perché si realizzasse.
> Lo chiedo perché mi pare che l'identità di donna di tua moglie sia stata molto legata all'idea di maternità e che una volta realizzata, come tutte le cose fortemente volute e idealizzate, possa averla messa in crisi perché assorbita totalmente e può aver visto annullata l'altra parte di sé.


Naturale, inaspettata e stravolgente.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

No, ma facciamoli mille commenti, quando abbiamo tempo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Scusate ma non riesco proprio a starvi dietro...
> Davvero, non per fare polemica, ma faccio fatica anche a recuperare il mio ultimo post o l'ultimo commento di risposta ad un mio post, devo andare indietro anche di 5/6 pagine setacciando tra i vostri insulti reciproci.
> A proposito, curiosità: *ma vi crepate di mazzate verbali e ignominie varie sui vostri avi sempre e ovunque oppure è proprio il mio 3d a stimolarvi il delirio?*


no, tranquillo, lo facciamo sempre e ovunque, ma con immutato affetto.


a proposito Farfy... giàssai


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> volevo solo dirti una cosa Caciottina: le quercie sono alberi forti, hanno radici profonde e possono diventare secolari. Le canne sono tutto sommato erbacce... più di tanto non crescono, durano poco, hanno radici sufficenti appena ad arrivare all'acqua.
> Ma ... quando arriva una tempesta di vento, quando il vento soffia davvero forte e sconvolge tutto, la canna si limita a piegarsi, la quercia cerca di resistere al vento, gli si oppone con tutta la forza delle radici piantate nel terreno, con tutta la forza dei rami carichi di foglie con tutta la forza del tronco che rimane dritto, non si piega, non si piega e... si spezza.
> E' questione di elasticità, tempo di qualche ora e la canna torna ad essere dritta come prima.
> Vero è che quella quercia era bella e imponente e sicuramente appariva assai più forte della canna.
> ...


oh si. questo e' vero. 
devo arrendermi all idea che potrebbe succedermi?lo capisci che se accetto l idea che possa succedermi, rischio di piu che succeda?
pero ti quoto. e' uan cosa bellissima quella che  hai scritto. ed e' troppo vera.
troppo per non farmici riflettere.
grazie


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Dei miei problemi con mia moglie e naturalmente di noi due... anche di cose sceme... ma parlavamo davvero molto.
> 
> Il lato "eccitante" dello scoprirsi c'era, inutile negarlo.


Perché non parlavi con tua moglie.
Scusa ma mi dà l'idea che tu abbia avuto con tua moglie un rapporto asimmetrico in cui lei doveva avere per te un atteggiamento di cura e di ascolto un po' materno.
Questo spiegherebbe perché tu abbia agito il senso di trascuratezze cercando un rapporto di ascolto che andasse a compensare la frustrazione.
Spiegherebbe anche la freddezza successiva e il suo tradimento con un tuo amico e perfino l'attuale "messa in scena" di fantasie sadiche.
Hai scritto che siete andati da un mediatore ma tu o lei siate mai andati in analisi?


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh si. questo e' vero.
> devo arrendermi all idea che potrebbe succedermi?lo capisci che se accetto l idea che possa succedermi, rischio di piu che succeda?
> pero ti quoto. e' uan cosa bellissima quella che  hai scritto. ed e' troppo vera.
> troppo per non farmici riflettere.
> grazie


Secondo me non rischi di più...perchè il tuo sentire lo sai bene dove ti porta...
Eh sì, la metafora che ha fatto Sbriciolata è veramente bella!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Solo gli stolti non cambiano mai idea ...
> B.C.D.L.
> 
> Che gli dei ti siano propizi miss


valar moghulis!


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

ma non ho capito...
se qualcuno cerca di fare il terzo grado al traditore tutti a dire che siamo alle solite guerre sante...
vogliamo lasciare che miss si goda il rapporto come meglio crede?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> volevo solo dirti una cosa Caciottina: le quercie sono alberi forti, hanno radici profonde e possono diventare secolari. Le canne sono tutto sommato erbacce... più di tanto non crescono, durano poco, hanno radici sufficenti appena ad arrivare all'acqua.
> Ma ... quando arriva una tempesta di vento, quando il vento soffia davvero forte e sconvolge tutto, la canna si limita a piegarsi, la quercia cerca di resistere al vento, gli si oppone con tutta la forza delle radici piantate nel terreno, con tutta la forza dei rami carichi di foglie con tutta la forza del tronco che rimane dritto, non si piega, non si piega e... si spezza.
> E' questione di elasticità, tempo di qualche ora e la canna torna ad essere dritta come prima.
> Vero è che quella quercia era bella e imponente e sicuramente appariva assai più forte della canna.
> ...


La metafora classica è suggestiva ma non vedo perché accanirsi con Miss. 
Io sono uguale e le tempeste le ho già passate.
Esistono persone che non tradiscono, qualunque cosa accada, ma per sé non per l'altro. Non accade in base a una rigidità imposta da nessuno ma in base al proprio modo di vivere le relazioni.
Se poi Miss, nel corso della sua vita, cambierà ve lo dirà.
Non capisco questo accanimento.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> valar moghulis!


Valar dohaeris...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Naturale, inaspettata e stravolgente.


Non credi che sia stata tanto assorbente da farla dubitare di essere ancora se stessa?
Capisco molto bene il travolgente,


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh si. questo e' vero.
> devo arrendermi all idea che potrebbe succedermi?lo capisci che se accetto l idea che possa succedermi, rischio di piu che succeda?
> pero ti quoto. e' uan cosa bellissima quella che  hai scritto. ed e' troppo vera.
> troppo per non farmici riflettere.
> grazie


No non rischi di più che possa succedere ... ma se metti in preventivo anche la pur lontana possibilità che possa accadere qualora accada (speriamo tutti di no) magari non ti farà sprofondare completamente nella depressione più cupa come purtroppo puoi leggere pure qui


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be almeno ti teniamo occupato
> non e' come leggere un libro?


ma che, per recuperare le vacanze avrei bisogno di altre vacanze in cui comunque non leggerei perchè sarei impegano a fare altro. 
Intanto il libro è in borsa e non lo sto leggendo mentre in vacanza ne ho letti 4.... 

Tu prepara la corda... :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metafora classica è suggestiva ma non vedo perché accanirsi con Miss.
> Io sono uguale e le tempeste le ho già passate.
> Esistono persone che non tradiscono, qualunque cosa accada, ma per sé non per l'altro. Non accade in base a una rigidità imposta da nessuno ma in base al proprio modo di vivere le relazioni.
> Se poi Miss, nel corso della sua vita, cambierà ve lo dirà.
> Non capisco questo accanimento.


non lo vivo come un accanimento. ma purtroppo, ed e' colpa mi,a secondo me e' per via dell eta.
spesso qui mi e' stato detto che non capisco perche non ho l eta. certi utenti non riescono a rapportarsi con me perche ho quest eta. e anche perche io non mi pongo certo sempre nel modo piu maturo e adulto possibile.
pero e' uan cosa che mi feriosce, perche , penso di essere stata gia donna, di aver fatto gia la prte di adulta quando non avrei dovuto, e adesso che ho qualchje anno di stacco prima di rimettermi a fare la donna a tempo pieno, voglio incretinirmi un po.
ma le cose che penso, le pnso da sempre e mi sono sempre comportata di conseguenza e se non con Quello, con tutti gli altri ex mi sono beccata le corna, che non ho mai restituito, nemmeno in momenti di crisi nera.
ma vabbe, forse ripasso tra qualche anno , magari a 30 verro presa piu sul serio


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ho capito...
> se qualcuno cerca di fare il terzo grado al traditore tutti a dire che siamo alle solite guerre sante...
> vogliamo lasciare che miss si goda il rapporto come meglio crede?


Appunto.
Sembrano gli ex qualcosa (fumatori, alcolisti) che non si rassegnano che qualcuno possa voler continuare a bere o a fumare senza esserne dipendenti.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che sia stata tanto assorbente da farla dubitare di essere ancora se stessa?
> Capisco molto bene il travolgente,


Probabile. Ed è proprio il motivo per cui, se la finisse di raccontarmi balle sulle date, negando l'evidenza, sarei disposto a parlarne ed affrontare la cosa senza sfoderare la lupara.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Valar dohaeris...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non lo vivo come un accanimento. ma purtroppo, ed e' colpa mi,a secondo me e' per via dell eta.
> spesso qui mi e' stato detto che non capisco perche non ho l eta. certi utenti non riescono a rapportarsi con me perche ho quest eta. e anche perche io non mi pongo certo sempre nel modo piu maturo e adulto possibile.
> pero e' uan cosa che mi feriosce, perche , penso di essere stata gia donna, di aver fatto gia la prte di adulta quando non avrei dovuto, e adesso che ho qualchje anno di stacco prima di rimettermi a fare la donna a tempo pieno, voglio incretinirmi un po.
> ma le cose che penso, le pnso da sempre e mi sono sempre comportata di conseguenza e se non con Quello, con tutti gli altri ex mi sono beccata le corna, che non ho mai restituito, nemmeno in momenti di crisi nera.
> ma vabbe, forse ripasso tra qualche anno , magari a 30 verro presa piu sul serio


Per me con l'età si diventa più disincantati e forse indulgenti con gli altri ma si resta sempre quello che si è.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


>


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Probabile. Ed è proprio il motivo per cui, se la finisse di raccontarmi balle sulle date, negando l'evidenza, sarei disposto a parlarne ed affrontare la cosa senza sfoderare la lupara.


Se ce la fai, inizia a parlarne tu.


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Probabile. Ed è proprio il motivo per cui, se la finisse di raccontarmi balle sulle date, negando l'evidenza, sarei disposto a parlarne ed affrontare la cosa senza sfoderare la lupara.




Ma se tua moglie ci fosse ricascata in pieno nel senso di esserci andata a letto, pensi di poter nuovamente passarci sopra? (dopo ovvia elaborazione)


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Era una collega di lavoro. Io avevo già un figlio. Tempo ne avevo poco o niente. Immagina quante volte abbiamo fatto sesso. E comunque non era il sesso a farmi andare da lei. *Noi parlavamo un sacco e lei mi ascoltava. Mi dava insomma quello di cui avevo bisogno.*


Oddio, mi sembri mio marito!!!!!
E perchè non hai parlato con tua moglie invece che con la vicina di scrivania?
Non è un rimprovero, è che sto cercando di capire anche mio marito.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo meridio*

Caro massimo,la tua storia è la conferma di tante mie teorie.Quando una donna ha determinate "tendenze"non cambia,e non possiamo e dobbiamo pretendere nulla.Sono così,bisogna accettare il rischio che perdonato il primo"impatto"ce ne possano essere altri e anche più traumatici....!


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro massimo,la tua storia è la conferma di tante mie teorie.Quando una donna ha determinate "tendenze"non cambia,e non possiamo e dobbiamo pretendere nulla.Sono così,bisogna accettare il rischio che perdonato il primo"impatto"ce ne possano essere altri e anche più traumatici....!


Morale: ho sposato una zoccola e me la tengo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Probabile. Ed è proprio il motivo per cui, se la finisse di raccontarmi balle sulle date, negando l'evidenza, sarei disposto a parlarne ed affrontare la cosa senza sfoderare la lupara.



Dopo 100 pagine circa e 3 o 4 post OT scrivo la mia idea. Giusto per darti un altro punto di vista o un punto di vista in più che hai già ottenuto:

Secondo me la scusa delle date è inverosimile. Improbabile e decisamente impossibile. Il riferimento all'essere mamma nei sui messaggi è la prova indiscutibile che lei stia mentendo. E, purtroppo, per me, il mentire vuol dire che ci sia qualcosa da dover nascondere. L'hai già lasciata una volta per tradimento e sicuramente lei pensa che dicendoti la verità ti perderebbe di nuovo. Mentire mentire e mentire sempre. Lo fa per se stessa e per sua figlia.

Ti rimane una scelta? Secondo me è solo dipendente da te. Tua figlia vale il fastidio del tradimento? Dell'enesimo tradimento. Da quello che tua hai raccontato non ho dubbi che tradimento ci sia già stato. 

Al posto tuo io manderei davvero al tizio in questione la foto del tuo uccello in tiro per vedere la reazione.... forse avresti delle risposte.

Comunque.....Lasciare a te la responsabilità di metterci una pietra sopra è vigliacco. Molto vigliacco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Morale: ho sposato una zoccola e me la tengo?


Morale: hai sposato una infedele. Ora puoi decidere se tenertela o no...


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Morale: ho sposato una zoccola e me la tengo? [/QUO
> 
> 
> No.Hai sposato una donna che davanti alle difficoltà si cala velocemente le mutande,sapevi di questa natura,adesso cosa vuoi?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me con l'età si diventa più disincantati e forse indulgenti con gli altri ma si resta sempre quello che si è.





massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Morale: ho sposato una zoccola e me la tengo?


Io non lo credo e poiché ho scritto quella cosa a Miss mi spiego.
Io penso che ogni persona sia fatta in un certo modo con il suo mix di certezze, incertezze, debolezze, coraggio e vigliaccheria.
La paura di perdere qualcosa d'importante fa mentire.
Può far mentire per tradire può far mentire per occultare parti di sé che si considerano negative.
Probabilmente tua moglie ha la tendenza a nascondere le parti di sé negative.
Per me questo non implica che tradisca sempre ma che abbia un grande bisogno di accettazione.
Il tutto sta a vedere se tu hai il mix giusto per compensare le sue insicurezze e accettare le sue vigliaccherie.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metafora classica è suggestiva ma non vedo perché accanirsi con Miss.
> Io sono uguale e le tempeste le ho già passate.
> Esistono persone che non tradiscono, qualunque cosa accada, ma per sé non per l'altro. Non accade in base a una rigidità imposta da nessuno ma in base al proprio modo di vivere le relazioni.
> Se poi Miss, nel corso della sua vita, cambierà ve lo dirà.
> Non capisco questo accanimento.


Ma dove lo leggi l'accanimento?
Siamo tutti ben lieti se lei non tradirà mai.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dopo 100 pagine circa e 3 o 4 post OT scrivo la mia idea. Giusto per darti un altro punto di vista o un punto di vista in più che hai già ottenuto:
> 
> Secondo me la scusa delle date è inverosimile. Improbabile e decisamente impossibile. Il riferimento all'essere mamma nei sui messaggi è la prova indiscutibile che lei stia mentendo. E, purtroppo, per me, il mentire vuol dire che ci sia qualcosa da dover nascondere. L'hai già lasciata una volta per tradimento e sicuramente lei pensa che dicendoti la verità ti perderebbe di nuovo. Mentire mentire e mentire sempre. Lo fa per se stessa e per sua figlia.
> 
> ...



D'accordo sulla foto del suo cazzo bello in tiro,previo grande ingrandimento però.....


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ce la fai, inizia a parlarne tu.


Le ho detto che, prima di intavolare la discussione con lei (quella del "ho letto questi messaggi") mi ero fatto dei film su cosa avrebbe potuto rispondermi... e, vista la situazione, i miei dubbi vertevano sul COME avrebbe tentato di giustificarli... non certo sul negarli o datarli 2 anni fa.
Le ho detto che mi sarei aspettato un'ammissione e che quello che poteva cambiare erano le motivazioni della cosa ("Mi sento grassa/brutta/sciatta e quelle attenzioni mi hanno fatto sentire di nuovo donna/attraente/desiderabile", "La mia vita è pannolini/pappine/bagnetti e sto sclerando, questa cosa è stata un'evasione"), fate voi i dettagli, mi aspettavo una cosa del genere.
La sua risposta la sapete.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non lo vivo come un accanimento. ma purtroppo, ed e' colpa mi,a secondo me e' per via dell eta.
> spesso qui mi e' stato detto che non capisco perche non ho l eta. certi utenti non riescono a rapportarsi con me perche ho quest eta. e anche perche io non mi pongo certo sempre nel modo piu maturo e adulto possibile.
> pero e' uan cosa che mi feriosce, perche , penso di essere stata gia donna, di aver fatto gia la prte di adulta quando non avrei dovuto, e adesso che ho qualchje anno di stacco prima di rimettermi a fare la donna a tempo pieno, voglio incretinirmi un po.
> ma le cose che penso, le pnso da sempre e mi sono sempre comportata di conseguenza e se non con Quello, con tutti gli altri ex mi sono beccata le corna, che non ho mai restituito, nemmeno in momenti di crisi nera.
> ma vabbe, forse ripasso tra qualche anno , magari a 30 verro presa piu sul serio


Per quel che mi riguarda no. 
L'età non c'entra nulla. È un discorso che ho fatto secoli fa anche a Brunetta che la pensa come te e non ha la tua stessa etá


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove lo leggi l'accanimento?
> Siamo tutti ben lieti se lei non tradirà mai.


Tu non ti sei accanita. Altri sì.
E poi è il numero che crea la sensazione di accanimento.
Io ho percepito che Miss si sentisse accerchiata e mi è sembrato davvero eccessivo voler insistere sul un cambiamento quasi certo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo sulla foto del suo cazzo bello in tiro,previo grande ingrandimento però.....


vabbè ho capito... mando via Pm la foto del mio a MassimoMeridio almeno non fa brutta figura :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda no.
> L'età non c'entra nulla. È un discorso che ho fatto secoli fa anche a Brunetta che la pensa come te e non ha la tua stessa etá


oh be ma mica mi riferisco solo questo thread, ci mancherebbe ...


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito... mando via Pm la foto del mio a MassimoMeridio almeno non fa brutta figura :rotfl:



Perfetto mi sembra che per te ingrandirlo non è un problema.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ti sei accanita. Altri sì.
> E poi è il numero che crea la sensazione di accanimento.
> Io ho percepito che Miss si sentisse accerchiata e mi è sembrato davvero eccessivo voler insistere sul un cambiamento quasi certo.


Boh io il cambiamento quasi certo non l'ho letto da nessuno.
Una possibilità forse niente di più


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Probabile. Ed è proprio il motivo per cui, se la finisse di raccontarmi balle sulle date, negando l'evidenza, sarei disposto a parlarne ed affrontare la cosa senza sfoderare la lupara.


Tua moglie però sa che i bonus sono finiti. 
Voglio dire: foss'anche(e non lo so) solo(...) 'na roba virtuale in cui è caduta perchè la gravidanza e il post partum e la metà oscura del suo cervello ce l'hanno portata... beh, io nei suoi panni penserei che in ogni caso, confessare, sarebbe la fine di tutto.
IO.
Poi lei non so, sei tu che la conosci e tu sai che tipo sia.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> massimodecimomeridio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Morale: ho sposato una zoccola e me la tengo? [/QUO
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto mi sembra che per te ingrandirlo non è un problema.:rotfl:



fa da solo. :rotfl:


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Tua moglie però sa che i bonus sono finiti.*
> Voglio dire: foss'anche(e non lo so) solo(...) 'na roba virtuale in cui è caduta perchè la gravidanza e il post partum e la metà oscura del suo cervello ce l'hanno portata... beh, io nei suoi panni penserei che in ogni caso, confessare, sarebbe la fine di tutto.
> IO.
> Poi lei non so, sei tu che la conosci e tu sai che tipo sia.


Ho cercato proprio di farle capire che non è così. Quantomeno non necessariamente. Il tradimento (se c'è stato, come detto post e post fa, sono portato a pensare che a quei messaggi non sia seguito un incontro, non fossaltro che per questioni logistiche...) può avere delle motivazioni (motivazioni, non giustificazioni), l'accanimento nella menzogna invece no.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Massimo*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che per indole fosse un pò zoccola lo sapevo per esperienza. Mi sarei aspettato un pò di sincerità in più visto quello che ha fatto per "riprendermi".
> ...


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fa da solo. :rotfl:




Ammazza...fa i ritocchi delle foto da solo?che bravo.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metafora classica è suggestiva ma non vedo *perché accanirsi *con Miss.
> Io sono uguale e le tempeste le ho già passate.
> Esistono persone che non tradiscono, qualunque cosa accada, ma per sé non per l'altro. Non accade in base a una rigidità imposta da nessuno ma in base al proprio modo di vivere le relazioni.
> Se poi Miss, nel corso della sua vita, cambierà ve lo dirà.
> Non capisco* questo accanimento*.


perchè sono vecchia, rugosa, acida e invidiosa di lei che è giovane, bella e innocente. Tipo strega di biancaneve


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Che per indole fosse un pò zoccola lo sapevo per esperienza. Mi sarei aspettato un pò di sincerità in più visto quello che ha fatto per "riprendermi".


Neanche tu sei un santo.
Leale con lei, magari, ma santo no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che per indole fosse un pò zoccola lo sapevo per esperienza. Mi sarei aspettato un pò di sincerità in più visto quello che ha fatto per "riprendermi".
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ho cercato proprio di farle capire che non è così. Quantomeno non necessariamente. Il tradimento (se c'è stato, come detto post e post fa, sono portato a pensare che a quei messaggi non sia seguito un incontro, non fossaltro che per questioni logistiche...) può avere delle motivazioni (motivazioni, non giustificazioni), l'accanimento nella menzogna invece no.


eh ma io temo che lei se ne vergogni ugualmente.
Sempre mettendomi nei suoi panni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza...fa i ritocchi delle foto da solo?che bravo.:up:



No si mette in posa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche tu sei un santo.
> Leale con lei, magari, ma santo no.


non capisco questo. Why?


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No si mette in posa.



Ho capito,ma l'ingrandimento poi?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non capisco questo. Why?


L'ha raccontato lui che ha vissuto un periodo non bello.
Chi ha avuto debolezze dovrebbe comprendere meglio altre debolezze.
Concordo con te che il timore di rovinare tutto la farà negare strenuamente.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non parlavi con tua moglie.
> Scusa ma mi dà l'idea che tu abbia avuto con tua moglie un rapporto asimmetrico in cui lei doveva avere per te un atteggiamento di cura e di ascolto un po' materno.
> Questo spiegherebbe perché tu abbia agito il senso di trascuratezze cercando un rapporto di ascolto che andasse a compensare la frustrazione.
> Spiegherebbe anche la freddezza successiva e il suo tradimento con un tuo amico e perfino l'attuale "messa in scena" di fantasie sadiche.
> Hai scritto che siete andati da un mediatore ma tu o lei siate mai andati in analisi?


Mia moglie è una persona molto pratica, di poche parole e con poco interesse nell'analizzare la situazione. Nel periodo di crisi per me era come battere la testa sul muro. Dall'altra avevo una persona che mi ascoltava e sosteneva (pure troppo).

Singolarmente non siamo mai stati in analisi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ha raccontato lui che ha vissuto un periodo non bello.
> Chi ha avuto debolezze dovrebbe comprendere meglio altre debolezze.
> Concordo con te che il timore di rovinare tutto la farà negare strenuamente.


ah, ok! :up:


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che l'altra parte del cielo a volte ci attira molto dal lato amichevole, ma purtroppo è ben difficile che non si caschi anche in qualcosa di sessuale, l'istinto porta lì.
> Ecco allora perchè stavi male dopo...e perchè non è stata una botta e via...


Non esiste l'amicizia tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie è una persona molto pratica, di poche parole e con poco interesse nell'analizzare la situazione. Nel periodo di crisi per me era come battere la testa sul muro. Dall'altra avevo una persona che mi ascoltava e sosteneva (pure troppo).
> 
> Singolarmente non siamo mai stati in analisi.


Immaginavo.
Agite sempre i disagi.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Davanti all'amante? No, perchè prima, mentre pulivo il frigo, ti pensavo e mi dicevo che se io fossi stata la tua amante, mi sarei ritirata subito!
> Dopo….uhm…lacrime di coccodrillo?


Non è che trombavamo e piangevamo eh... 

Però è successo qualche volta di consolarci a vicenda.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non esiste l'amicizia tra uomo e donna.


Ti odio


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche tu sei un santo.
> Leale con lei, magari, ma santo no.


Questa me la spieghi...


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Non è che trombavamo e piangevamo eh...
> 
> Però è successo qualche volta di consolarci a vicenda.



Ma non è che lei scoppiava  a piangere quando ti calavi le  mutande?


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti odio


io invece ti adoro.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è che lei scoppiava  a piangere quando ti calavi le  mutande?


Ahahah, non glie l'ho mai chiesto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, non glie l'ho mai chiesto.



Tranquillo che è come scrivo io....


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Questa me la spieghi...


peccasti anche tu figliUolo, abbandonandoti ad anni di dissolutezze.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Questa me la spieghi...


L'ho già scritto.
Hai raccontato di un tuo periodo di sbandamento, dopo la separazione, quindi anche tu hai agito i tuoi disagi in modo anche autodistruttivo, anche se poi ne sei uscito brillantemente. 
Questo dovrebbe portarti a capire come anche lei agisca i suoi disagi.
Dovresti capire il suo modo di essere e non definirla semplicemente zoccola.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è che lei scoppiava  a piangere quando ti calavi le  mutande?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Oh succede.
Se ne raccontano di cose tra donne!


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Kid*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono sicuro...!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto.
> Hai raccontato di un tuo periodo di sbandamento, dopo la separazione, quindi anche tu hai agito i tuoi disagi in modo anche autodistruttivo, anche se poi ne sei uscito brillantemente.
> Questo dovrebbe portarti a capire come anche lei agisca i suoi disagi.
> Dovresti capire il suo modo di essere e non definirla semplicemente zoccola.


Brunilde a parti invertite gli avresti fatto la pelle.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è che lei scoppiava  a piangere quando ti calavi le  mutande?



guarda che succede,...c''e poco da ridere, a me successe nel lontano 2006, una crisi di pianto assurda, ma non c'era motivo, non e' perche era troppo piccolo o troppo grande, solo che mi fece piangere un casino, e ricordo anche un precedente nel 2001 (li pero risi, non piansi)


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che succede,...c''e poco da ridere, a me successe nel lontano 2006, una crisi di pianto assurda, ma non c'era motivo, non e' perche era troppo piccolo o troppo grande, solo che mi fece piangere un casino, e ricordo anche un precedente nel 2001 (li pero risi, non piansi)



Capisco,e so che succede,a me è successo anche di vederle scappare,terrorizzate dalle misure.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunilde a parti invertite gli avresti fatto la pelle.


Lui non vuole.
Mi son trattenuta per settimane con Apollonia e anche con Eratò.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che succede,...c''e poco da ridere, a me successe nel lontano 2006, una crisi di pianto assurda, ma non c'era motivo, non e' perche era troppo piccolo o troppo grande, solo che mi fece piangere un casino, e ricordo anche un precedente nel 2001 (li pero risi, non piansi)


Nel 2001 a quattordici anni?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non vuole.
> Mi son trattenuta per settimane con Apollonia e anche con Eratò.


Lui non vuole cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lui non vuole cosa?


Lui non vuole lasciarla. Vuole trovare ragioni per stare insieme.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha già parlato del plesso anale?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non vuole lasciarla. Vuole trovare ragioni per stare insieme.


Vabbè, hanno un figlio di sei mesi, è compensibile. Però se vuoi dire "lasciala e buonanotte", bè dillo. Che ti trattieni?


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto.
> Hai raccontato di un tuo periodo di sbandamento, dopo la separazione, quindi anche tu hai agito i tuoi disagi in modo anche autodistruttivo, anche se poi ne sei uscito brillantemente.
> Questo dovrebbe portarti a capire come anche lei agisca i suoi disagi.
> Dovresti capire il suo modo di essere e non definirla semplicemente zoccola.


E no. Questo centra proprio come la nutella sulla carbonara.
Il punto del discorso non è la morale assoluta, i peccati da redimere col cilicio o chissachè.
Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, in un periodo in cui mi andava di fare così perchè potevo farlo senza che le mie azioni avessero conseguenze su altre persone a me vicine.
P.S: non l'ho semplicisticamente definita zoccola. Ti riferisci a un commento in cui semplificavo la visione di Oscuro. Ero sarcastico nei suoi confronti.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro ha già parlato del plesso anale?



No,cerco di limitarmi.....per non prestare la mia persona ai soliti franchi tiratori....!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, hanno un figlio di sei mesi, è compensibile. Però se vuoi dire "lasciala e buonanotte", bè dillo. Che ti trattieni?


Non mi sto trattenendo.
Non è neanche chiaro cosa sia successo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,cerco di limitarmi.....per non prestare la mia persona ai soliti franchi tiratori....!


qui i tiratori son tutti bugiardi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sto trattenendo.
> Non è neanche chiaro cosa sia successo.


E come no.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui i tiratori son tutti bugiardi:mrgreen:


Vergognati.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no.


Invidio le tue certezze...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> E no. Questo centra proprio come la nutella sulla carbonara.
> Il punto del discorso non è la morale assoluta, i peccati da redimere col cilicio o chissachè.
> Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, in un periodo in cui mi andava di fare così perchè potevo farlo senza che le mie azioni avessero conseguenze su altre persone a me vicine.
> P.S: non l'ho semplicisticamente definita zoccola. Ti riferisci a un commento in cui semplificavo la visione di Oscuro. Ero sarcastico nei suoi confronti.


Neanche il mio discorso era di morale assoluta ma di comprensione per le altrui debolezze, conoscendo che se ne può esser soggetti.
Ho capito anche il sarcasmo.
In effetti sei comprensivo. 
Io sarei furibonda ma non avrei neanche vissuto i pregressi.
L'importante è cosa intendi fare per avviare un dialogo a cui lei si è chiusa, negando recisamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Invidio le tue certezze...


Massimo non è che ci puoi stare a pensare tanto su. C'è poco da mal interpretare. Tutto sta in cosa vuoi fare tu. Hai un bimbo di sei mesi, eventualmente prova a darle un'altra possibilità per quella creatura. Ma solo una, e stai in campana.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massimo non è che ci puoi stare a pensare tanto su. C'è poco da mal interpretare. Tutto sta in cosa vuoi fare tu. Hai un bimbo di sei mesi, eventualmente prova a darle un'altra possibilità per quella creatura. Ma solo una, e stai in campana.


Analizziamo la cosa freddamente: qui l'unica certezza è che c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi, definiamoli così, con un eufemismo, sopra le righe.
Che la cosa si sia effettivamente concretizzata resta nel campo delle cose probabili, ma non in quello delle certezze.
Dare per scontato che sia avvenuto non dico sia un azzardo, sbagliato o incomprensibile, anzi, non mi meraviglio che a molti possa sembrare così, ma è un'interpretazione: libera, rispettabile e circostanziata, ma pur sempre un'interpretazione.
E' inevitabile che la presenza di una bimba abbia un ruolo determinante nella situazione, ma anche qui, un'altra possibilità? Era questa l'altra possibilità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Analizziamo la cosa freddamente: qui l'unica certezza è che c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi, definiamoli così, con un eufemismo, sopra le righe.
> Che la cosa si sia effettivamente concretizzata resta nel campo delle cose probabili, ma non in quello delle certezze.
> Dare per scontato che sia avvenuto non dico sia un azzardo, sbagliato o incomprensibile, anzi, non mi meraviglio che a molti possa sembrare così, ma è un'interpretazione: libera, rispettabile e circostanziata, ma pur sempre un'interpretazione.
> E' inevitabile che la presenza di una bimba abbia un ruolo determinante nella situazione, ma anche qui, un'altra possibilità? Era questa l'altra possibilità!


massimo, con tutta la comprensione e la compartecipazione, per parafrasare S.Holmes: tolto quello che è impossibile, quello che rimane è, per quanto improbabile, quello che è successo.
Lo so che è dura da mandare giù.
Ora, proprio poichè tu di certezze non ne hai, secondo me devi prendere in considerazione il peggio e ascoltare il consiglio di JB.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Analizziamo la cosa freddamente: qui l'unica certezza è che c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi, definiamoli così, con un eufemismo, sopra le righe.
> Che la cosa si sia effettivamente concretizzata resta nel campo delle cose probabili, ma non in quello delle certezze.
> Dare per scontato che sia avvenuto non dico sia un azzardo, sbagliato o incomprensibile, anzi, non mi meraviglio che a molti possa sembrare così, ma è un'interpretazione: libera, rispettabile e circostanziata, ma pur sempre un'interpretazione.
> E' inevitabile che la presenza di una bimba abbia un ruolo determinante nella situazione, ma anche qui, un'altra possibilità? Era questa l'altra possibilità!


Scusami, ma che sia avvenuta o meno a questo punto è realmente poco importante nel quadro generale del rapporto tra te e tua moglie. Qualcuno le ha mandato foto del cazzo sul telefono. E tua moglie con questa persona scambiava messaggi non esattamente da educande pensando anche ad un incontro. 
Adesso che abbiano o non abbiano fatto robe, ripeto, è del tutto secondario. Non è pregnante. Per lo meno, per me non lo sarebbe ma oggettivamente non lo è. Ti ha già tradito, e non parlo di anni fa, dico ORA, con quella foto ed i messaggi e utto quello che sottintendono. 
Tu con tua moglie, che lo sia ancora o no, dovrai COMUNQUE avere un certo rapporto per via di tuo figlio. Comunque. Lo so che questa era la seconda possibilità, ma non avevi considerato quel bambino. E allora, proprio per quel piccolo, dagliene un'altra. Prova. Ma non farti prendere per coglione. Tutto lì.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Analizziamo la cosa freddamente: qui l'unica certezza è che c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi, definiamoli così, con un eufemismo, sopra le righe.
> Che la cosa si sia effettivamente concretizzata resta nel campo delle cose probabili, ma non in quello delle certezze.
> Dare per scontato che sia avvenuto non dico sia un azzardo, sbagliato o incomprensibile, anzi, non mi meraviglio che a molti possa sembrare così, ma è un'interpretazione: libera, rispettabile e circostanziata, ma pur sempre un'interpretazione.
> E' inevitabile che la presenza di una bimba abbia un ruolo determinante nella situazione, ma anche qui, un'altra possibilità? Era questa l'altra possibilità!


Dal mio punto di vista non cambia poi molto che la cosa si sia concretizzata o meno, vista la "qualità" dei messaggi. Con la testa tua moglie era già altrove.

Mi pare di capire che tu voglia recuperare... e se posso dire la mia (da genitore): fallo, almeno per la bambina.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> volevo solo dirti una cosa Caciottina: le quercie sono alberi forti, hanno radici profonde e possono diventare secolari. Le canne sono tutto sommato erbacce... più di tanto non crescono, durano poco, hanno radici sufficenti appena ad arrivare all'acqua.
> Ma ... quando arriva una tempesta di vento, quando il vento soffia davvero forte e sconvolge tutto, la canna si limita a piegarsi, la quercia cerca di resistere al vento, gli si oppone con tutta la forza delle radici piantate nel terreno, con tutta la forza dei rami carichi di foglie con tutta la forza del tronco che rimane dritto, non si piega, non si piega e... si spezza.
> E' questione di elasticità, tempo di qualche ora e la canna torna ad essere dritta come prima.
> Vero è che quella quercia era bella e imponente e sicuramente appariva assai più forte della canna.
> ...


Io adoro questa donna...anzi...Donna

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me non rischi di più...perchè il tuo sentire lo sai bene dove ti porta...
> Eh sì, la metafora che ha fatto Sbriciolata è veramente bella!


Io l'avevo letta sul Libro delle Letture alle elementari questa favoletta.


----------



## massimodecimomeridio (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami, ma che sia avvenuta o meno a questo punto è realmente poco importante nel quadro generale del rapporto tra te e tua moglie. Qualcuno le ha mandato foto del cazzo sul telefono. E tua moglie con questa persona scambiava messaggi non esattamente da educande pensando anche ad un incontro.
> Adesso che abbiano o non abbiano fatto robe, ripeto, è del tutto secondario. Non è pregnante. Per lo meno, per me non lo sarebbe ma oggettivamente non lo è. Ti ha già tradito, e non parlo di anni fa, dico ORA, con quella foto ed i messaggi e utto quello che sottintendono.
> Tu con tua moglie, che lo sia ancora o no, dovrai COMUNQUE avere un certo rapporto per via di tuo figlio. Comunque. Lo so che questa era la seconda possibilità, ma non avevi considerato quel bambino. E allora, proprio per quel piccolo, dagliene un'altra. Prova. Ma non farti prendere per coglione. Tutto lì.


Se allarghiamo il concetto di tradimento a qualcosa che trascenda l'atto fisico, si, mi ha tradito.
Se restiamo nell'accezione più ristretta del termine, c'è differenza tra una trasgressione "telematica" e il passare ai fatti. Ma tant'è.
Il punto è proprio questo. Vorrei trovare il modo di farle capire che non può prendermi per coglione. Senza dimostrarle il contrario coi fatti...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

grazie fantastica per il carico.....

ciao belli miei ciao ciao ciao ciao


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> grazie fantastica per il carico.....
> 
> ciao belli miei ciao ciao ciao ciao


ma quanto sei permalosa, ma non era mica per te!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Se allarghiamo il concetto di tradimento a qualcosa che trascenda l'atto fisico, si, mi ha tradito.
> Se restiamo nell'accezione più ristretta del termine, c'è differenza tra una trasgressione "telematica" e il passare ai fatti. Ma tant'è.
> Il punto è proprio questo. Vorrei trovare il modo di farle capire che non può prendermi per coglione. Senza dimostrarle il contrario coi fatti...


Non farti prendere per coglione passa per non essere coglione di fatto. Non essere coglione passa quindi per non mettersi a cavillare su cosa è e cosa non è tradimento quando trovi la foto del cazzo dritto di uno che non sei tu sul telefono di tua moglie. Passa per non farsi venire dubbi assurdi sulle date, per non bersi stronzate. Scusa la franchezza. Se non vuoi passare per coglione devi cambiare passo. Necessariamente.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vergognati.


non posso darti torto


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io l'avevo letta sul Libro delle Letture alle elementari questa favoletta.


davvero? è una metafora che mi ha fatto un grande vecchio una volta, non sapevo che fosse una favola.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Se allarghiamo il concetto di tradimento a qualcosa che trascenda l'atto fisico, si, mi ha tradito.
> Se restiamo nell'accezione più ristretta del termine, c'è differenza tra una trasgressione "telematica" e il passare ai fatti. Ma tant'è.
> Il punto è proprio questo. *Vorrei trovare il modo di farle capire che non può prendermi per coglione. Senza dimostrarle il contrario coi fatti*...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non farti prendere per coglione passa per non essere coglione di fatto. Non essere coglione passa quindi per non mettersi a cavillare su cosa è e cosa non è tradimento quando trovi la foto del cazzo dritto di uno che non sei tu sul telefono di tua moglie. Passa per non farsi venire dubbi assurdi sulle date, per non bersi stronzate. Scusa la franchezza. Se non vuoi passare per coglione devi cambiare passo. Necessariamente.


Su questo ha ragione JB. Soprattutto dopo che ci hai detto che c'era un precedente.
Evidentemente pensa che sei un coglione. Devi tirare fuori le palle, ma devi anche tenere conto che hai una bimba di 6 mesi. Io non farei il diavolo a 4 facendole le valigie. Eviterei qualsiasi decisione a caldo. Ma le farei capire che d'ora in avanti non accetterai più di passare per coglione. E che in questo momento, se non la sbatti fuori casa, è solo per vostra figlia.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non farti prendere per coglione passa per non essere coglione di fatto. Non essere coglione passa quindi per non mettersi a cavillare su cosa è e cosa non è tradimento quando trovi la foto del cazzo dritto di uno che non sei tu sul telefono di tua moglie. Passa per non farsi venire dubbi assurdi sulle date, per non bersi stronzate. Scusa la franchezza. Se non vuoi passare per coglione devi cambiare passo. Necessariamente.


quoto.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> grazie fantastica per il carico.....
> 
> ciao belli miei ciao ciao ciao ciao


no dai!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non farti prendere per coglione passa per non essere coglione di fatto. Non essere coglione passa quindi per non mettersi a cavillare su cosa è e cosa non è tradimento quando trovi la foto del cazzo dritto di uno che non sei tu sul telefono di tua moglie. Passa per non farsi venire dubbi assurdi sulle date, per non bersi stronzate. Scusa la franchezza. *Se non vuoi passare per coglione devi cambiare passo. *Necessariamente.


Quoto.
E sul neretto: non aspettarti che cambi lei. Fallo tu e vedi cosa succede.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

perché si è arrabbiata la miss?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché si è arrabbiata la miss?


E' giovane :mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. Mò me riempie de bastonate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> grazie fantastica per il carico.....
> 
> ciao belli miei ciao ciao ciao ciao


quale carico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché si è arrabbiata la miss?


non l'ho capito.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' giovane :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Mò me riempie de bastonate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo vuol dire cercarsele!!!


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quale carico?


L'asso di bastoni.
Ma in realtà ha preso un granchio. Fantastica si rivolgeva alla tua metafora senza pensare a Miss. Lei l'ha presa sul personale.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire cercarsele!!!


Mi sto facendo dare lezioni di BDSM da Kid :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo dare lezioni di BDSM da Kid :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Mi sa che mi fai concorrenza!


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo dare lezioni di BDSM da Kid :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma lui lega, se vuoi qualcuno che ti corchi di mazzate secondo me devi rivolgerti altrove...


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Se allarghiamo il concetto di tradimento a qualcosa che trascenda l'atto fisico, si, mi ha tradito.
> Se restiamo nell'accezione più ristretta del termine, c'è differenza tra una trasgressione "telematica" e il passare ai fatti. Ma tant'è.
> Il punto è proprio questo. Vorrei trovare il modo di farle capire che non può prendermi per coglione. Senza dimostrarle il contrario coi fatti...




Ok, concetti giusti, ma tu come lo consideri il fatto?

Comunque, concordo con la linea dura, fatti vedere profondamente offeso e distaccato e ribadiscile, fino alla nausea, che deve ringraziare la bimba se si trova ancora dentro casa.

P.s.: che poi è solo per dire perché saresti tu a dovertene andare.

Tutto si complica perché c'è di mezzo il sentimento che provi per lei, gran brutta storia, ti sono vicina almeno col pensiero.:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lui lega, se vuoi qualcuno che ti corchi di mazzate secondo me devi rivolgerti altrove...


Alex "purtroppo" è stato bannato. A chi mi devo rivolgere?

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Ragà*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, concetti giusti, ma tu come lo consideri il fatto?
> 
> Comunque, concordo con la linea dura, fatti vedere profondamente offeso e distaccato e ribadiscile, fino alla nausea, che deve ringraziare la bimba se si trova ancora dentro casa.
> 
> ...




Ragà ma di cosa stiamo discutendo?Io trovo un bel cazzone in tiro sul cell della mia donna,che in passato è stata parecchio estroversa,di cosa dovrei discutere?cosa c'è da aggiungere?è tradimento non è tradimento?cambia poco è una mancanza di rispetto enorme,l'ennesima....


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' giovane :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Mò me riempie de bastonate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo dicessero a me non credo che me la prenderei


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragà ma di cosa stiamo discutendo?Io trovo un bel cazzone in tiro sul cell della mia donna,che in passato è stata parecchio estroversa,di cosa dovrei discutere?cosa c'è da aggiungere?è tradimento non è tradimento?cambia poco è una mancanza di rispetto enorme,l'ennesima....


Se la cosa non si è concretizzata secondo è molto meno grave del tradimento.
La virtualità alla fine non è molto diversa dalla pornografia. Ma ovviamente questa è solo una mia idea. Capisco benissimo che molti possono non pensarla come me.
Ad ogni modo il caso di Massimo Meridio non rientra probabilmente solo nel virtuale, visto che c'era già un precedente.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Io resto sempre dell'idea che le mamme pososno ospitare le figlie e anche le nipoti.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Se la cosa non si è concretizzata secondo è molto meno grave del tradimento.
> La virtualità alla fine non è molto diversa dalla pornografia. Ma ovviamente questa è solo una mia idea. Capisco benissimo che molti possono non pensarla come me.
> Ad ogni modo il caso di Massimo Meridio non rientra probabilmente solo nel virtuale, visto che c'era già un precedente.
> 
> Buscopann



Si,metti in conto che nel passato già c'è stata qualche pecorina extra...adesso foto di cazzi sul cell,insomma una mamma da 6 mesi che si fa postare cazzoni nerboruti sul cell,non è un concetto positivo, ne una bella immagine.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicessero a me non credo che me la prenderei


Quando si è giovani si vuole essere più grandi. Quando si è grandi si vuole tornar giovani. Non siamo mai contenti 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se la cosa non si è concretizzata secondo è molto meno grave del tradimento.
> La virtualità alla fine non è molto diversa dalla pornografia. Ma ovviamente questa è solo una mia idea. Capisco benissimo che molti possono non pensarla come me.
> Ad ogni modo il caso di Massimo Meridio non rientra probabilmente solo nel virtuale, visto che c'era già un precedente.
> 
> Buscopann


Se chi ha mandato la foto è Rocco è un conto, uno che conosce e con cui ha avuto a che fare non è pornografia è relazione.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io resto sempre dell'idea che le mamme pososno ospitare le figlie e anche le nipoti.


Ma tu non sei una madre e chiaramente nemmeno un padre. E non puoi nemmeno lontanamente immaginare cosa possa significare vedere uscire dalla porta di casa tuo figlio o tua figlia di soli 6 mesi.
Tra l'altro sarebbe lui a doversene andare se ancora non ti è chiaro...A meno che non sia lei a volerlo

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se chi ha mandato la foto è Rocco è un conto, uno che conosce e con cui ha avuto a che fare non è pornografia è relazione.




Una donna che si fa mandare o accetta passivamente l'invio di cazzi sul suo cell,non sta ne in cielo ne in terra,deve esserci una grande confidenza,e mi spiace ma quel pisello non lo ha visto solo in foto.....


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se chi ha mandato la foto è Rocco è un conto, uno che conosce e con cui ha avuto a che fare non è pornografia è relazione.


Appunto..infatti ho scritto che il suo caso non rientra nella pura virtualità. Però leggeteli tutti i post. Non vi fermate alle prime due righe.

Buscopann


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

*Oscù*

io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna che si fa mandare o accetta passivamente l'invio di cazzi sul suo cell,non sta ne in cielo ne in terra,deve esserci una grande confidenza,e mi spiace ma quel pisello non lo ha visto solo in foto.....


Boh c'è chi fa delicati approcci di quel tipo.
Ma nello specifico mi sembra che abbia già detto che è un ex. Non tanto ex.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appunto..infatti ho scritto che il suo caso non rientra nella pura virtualità. Però leggeteli tutti i post. Non vi fermate alle prime due righe.
> 
> Buscopann


Eh che cagnara! Per una volta che ho fatto una sintesi, leggendo solo le prime due righe!


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


Ti dico solo che un mio amico mi ha mostrato orgogliosamente le poppe e le chiappe che la sua fidanzata gli invia la sera prima di dormire.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


E' una sessualità visiva, influenzata, forse, anche dal porno.
A me farebbe cadere la libido. Mi mandasse uno sguardo sarebbe un'altra cosa.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!



L'inviare la foto del mio cazzo può anche essere un giochino divertente e pieno di complicità,inviare la foto del mio cazzo ad una che mi voglio scopare che da 6 mesi è diventata madre,bè...mi fa alquanto schifo.Mi fa schifo questa madre,e mi fa schifo sto coglione che gli invia una foto del genere.Io non ho mai inviato la foto del mio cazzo,primo perchè non c'entra su uno schermo normale....e secondo perchè certe volgarità preferisco scriverle e farle..e che cazzo.!!!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


Per i ragazzi e le ragazze di oggi, con i mezzi che ormai la tecnologia mette a disposizione (smartphone, webcam ecc.), è diventata una cosa quasi normale. 
Ai nostri tempi si facevano le telefonate erotiche. Oggi invece mostrano senza troppi fronzoli i ferri del mestiere :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'inviare la foto del mio cazzo può anche essere un giochino divertente e pieno di complicità,inviare la foto del mio cazzo ad una che mi voglio scopare che da 6 mesi è diventata madre,bè...mi fa alquanto schifo.Mi fa schifo questa madre,e mi fa schifo sto coglione che gli invia una foto del genere.Io non ho mai inviato la foto del mio cazzo,primo perchè non c'entra su uno schermo normale....e secondo perchè certe volgarità preferisco scriverle e farle..e che cazzo.!!!!!!


Diciamo che non puoi da solo tenere a distanza adeguata lo smart :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per i ragazzi e le ragazze di oggi, con i mezzi che ormai la tecnologia mette a disposizione (smartphone, webcam ecc.), è diventata una cosa quasi normale.
> Ai nostri tempi si facevano le *telefonate erotiche*. Oggi invece mostrano senza troppi fronzoli i ferri del mestiere :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Vuoi mettere? Altro lavoro mentale di erotismo.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

*@Sbri*

[http://www.paroledautore.net/fiabe/classiche/lafontaine/canna_quercia.htm]


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non puoi da solo tenere a distanza adeguata lo smart :carneval:




Potrei mettere l'auto scatto  ma nulla non c'entrerebbe.


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non puoi da solo tenere a distanza adeguata lo smart :carneval:


Forse con l'autoscatto? :mexican:

Edit: Come non detto me l'ha bruciata


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh c'è chi fa delicati approcci di quel tipo.
> Ma nello specifico mi sembra che abbia già detto che è un ex. Non tanto ex.


uno che mi manda una foto del genere lo denuncerei alla plozia, carabinieri,vigili urbani, nas,amt,cisl , uil , cgl,guardia costiera, nettezza urbana, testimoni di geova e guardia forestale


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse con l'autoscatto? :mexican:


:up: molto da lontano


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> uno che mi manda una foto del genere lo denuncerei alla plozia, carabinieri,vigili urbani, nas,amt,cisl , uil , cgl,guardia costiera, nettezza urbana, testimoni di geova e guardia forestale



Se supera i 24 cm....ci penseresti un attimo fidati.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'inviare la foto del mio cazzo può anche essere un giochino divertente e pieno di complicità,inviare la foto del mio cazzo ad una che mi voglio scopare che da 6 mesi è diventata madre,bè...mi fa alquanto schifo.Mi fa schifo questa madre,e mi fa schifo sto coglione che gli invia una foto del genere.Io non ho mai inviato la foto del mio cazzo,primo perchè non c'entra su uno schermo normale....e secondo perchè certe volgarità *preferisco scriverle *e farle..e che cazzo.!!!!!!


Assolutamente d'accordo sul neretto. Scriverle o farsele scrivere è molto più eccitante di qualsiasi foto. E' quello che ti accende gli ormoni secondo me. Ma noi siamo vecchi. Le nuove generazione sono molto più pratiche e meno poetiche. Tutto subito. Non so se sia meglio o peggio. Siamo solo diversi. Il porno e la sua facile accessibilità comunque hanno contribuito moltissimo ad alimentare queste relazioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'inviare la foto del mio cazzo può anche essere un giochino divertente e pieno di complicità,inviare la foto del mio cazzo ad una che mi voglio scopare che da 6 mesi è diventata madre,bè...mi fa alquanto schifo.Mi fa schifo questa madre,e mi fa schifo sto coglione che gli invia una foto del genere.Io non ho mai inviato la foto del mio cazzo,primo perchè non c'entra su uno schermo normale....e secondo perchè certe volgarità preferisco scriverle e farle..e che cazzo.!!!!!!


Quello che stona è proprio il fatto che sia mamma da 6 mesi, ora io non so che significa, ma non riesco a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di approcciare e subire approcci del genere in questa situazione da neo-mamma.
Non che una mamma non sia più donna, per carità...ma credo che i cazzi che si hanno in testa a 6 mesi del pargolo non siano quelli che spedisce un presunto amante!
Per quanto riguarda il ricevere foto simili io l'ho già detto...c'è gente che li manda a prescindere. Forse pensando che mostrare la merce possa causare qualche languore...
Io ne ho ricevuti, ovviamente ho rispedito al mittente un sonoro "fanculo non mi interessa", ma penso solo alla possibilità che magari mentre sono col mio moroso un mio contatto mi manda la foto...lui penserebbe che chissà che combino, io invece mi incazzo come un biscia...
Ma la gente che ha nel cervello io non lo so...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che mi manda una foto del genere lo denuncerei alla* plozia*, carabinieri,vigili urbani, nas,amt,cisl , uil , cgl,guardia costiera, nettezza urbana, testimoni di geova e guardia forestale


La zia Plo? :carneval:
Comunque il sindacato è C.G.I.L.

Io lo girerei alla moglie :carneval:


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: molto da lontano


Essu e mo che è una clava??


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che mi manda una foto del genere lo denuncerei alla plozia, carabinieri,vigili urbani, nas,amt,cisl , uil , cgl,guardia costiera, nettezza urbana, testimoni di geova e guardia forestale


Esagerata. Magari ha solo sbagliato numero :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei una madre e chiaramente nemmeno un padre. E non puoi nemmeno lontanamente immaginare cosa possa significare vedere uscire dalla porta di casa tuo figlio o tua figlia di soli 6 mesi.
> Tra l'altro sarebbe lui a doversene andare se ancora non ti è chiaro...A meno che non sia lei a volerlo
> 
> Buscopann


Questo discorso che siccome non ho partorito non ho titolo è un'emerita stronzata. 
Se massimomeridio nostro invita gentilmente la sua mogliettina a trasferirsi per un po' da mammà, SE mammà non vive a kilometri di distanza, non significa che lui non possa visitare la suocera per vedere sua figlia di sei mesi. O no?
E se no guarda non ne esce. E' candidato a un bel palco, se non ora poi. Perché lo sta trattando da imbecille col negare l'evidenza, e questo non si perdona, figlio o non figlio. Deve riguadagnare rispetto, e non lo rigudagni con le chiacchiere, ma coi fatti, il rispetto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo sul neretto. Scriverle o farsele scrivere è molto più eccitante di qualsiasi foto. E' quello che ti accende gli ormoni secondo me. Ma noi siamo vecchi. Le nuove generazione sono molto più pratiche e meno poetiche. Tutto subito. Non so se sia meglio o peggio. Siamo solo diversi. Il porno e la sua facile accessibilità comunque hanno contribuito moltissimo ad alimentare queste relazioni.
> 
> Buscopann




Ma poi cosa mi rappresenta la foto di un cazzo ad una madre di famiglia?ma dai cazzo....non si può sentire,ma se dovessi trovare la foto di un cazzo sul cell della mia donna la prima cosa che gli direi è:tutto qui?poi:adesso sei passata a quelli piccoli?e poi:adesso incomincia a farti le valigie,e di a quel porco che da domani incomincio a cercarlo,la prossima foto che ti manderà sarà del suo culo defenestrato...!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che stona è proprio il fatto che sia mamma da 6 mesi, ora io non so che significa, ma non riesco a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di approcciare e subire approcci del genere in questa situazione da neo-mamma.
> Non che una mamma non sia più donna, per carità...ma credo che i cazzi che si hanno in testa a 6 mesi del pargolo non siano quelli che spedisce un presunto amante!
> Per quanto riguarda il ricevere foto simili io l'ho già detto...c'è gente che li manda a prescindere. Forse pensando che mostrare la merce possa causare qualche languore...
> Io ne ho ricevuti, ovviamente ho rispedito al mittente un sonoro "fanculo non mi interessa", ma penso solo alla possibilità che magari mentre sono col mio moroso un mio contatto mi manda la foto...lui penserebbe che chissà che combino, io invece mi incazzo come un biscia...
> Ma la gente che ha nel cervello io non lo so...


Normalmente riuscire a farsi una doccia è già un'impresa.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente riuscire a farsi una doccia è già un'impresa.


E' ben per questo che mi pare assurdo...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se supera i 24 cm....ci penseresti un attimo fidati.


 dimenticavo i vigili del fuoco , la cia, iradicali pure quelliliberi, green peace, i lyons, il rotary, nessuno tocchi caino, i dans di uomini e donne e i followers di menatana più quelli della ex moglie torre padula


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esagerata. Magari ha solo sbagliato numero :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ops...ormai è fatta


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Il problema, per me, non è la foto che, se tra i due c'è stato un pregresso, potrebbe essere stata mandata per tentare. Sarebbe stato corretto parlarne a MDM  ma a volte si omette per non creare casini, se una cosa si pensa di poterla gestire da sé. Il problema sono le risposte di lei. Se fossero state sarcastiche? Tipo: "Eh sì non vedo l'ora di correre da te. Metto la bambina in frigo e arrivo. Giusto il tempo di mettere il tacco 12" Potrebbero essere lette come serie e invece avere avuto altra intenzione.
Più di così non so immaginare.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema, per me, non è la foto che, se tra i due c'è stato un pregresso, potrebbe essere stata mandata per tentare. Sarebbe stato corretto parlarne a MDM  ma a volte si omette per non creare casini, se una cosa si pensa di poterla gestire da sé. Il problema sono le risposte di lei. Se fossero state sarcastiche? Tipo: "Eh sì non vedo l'ora di correre da te. Metto la bambina in frigo e arrivo. Giusto il tempo di mettere il tacco 12" Potrebbero essere lette come serie e invece avere avuto altra intenzione.
> Più di così non so immaginare.


Io mi sono ritrovata foto di cazzi da parte di gente che mai avrei pensato e con cui non ho mai avuto a che fare, ma degli "amanti" mai!


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono ritrovata foto di cazzi da parte di gente che mai avrei pensato e con cui non ho mai avuto a che fare, ma degli "amanti" mai!


ma come si a "ritrovarseli"...


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


Eh, sapessi quante braccia rubate all'agricoltura ci sono in giro, specialmente fra i giovani!


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, sapessi quante braccia rubate all'agricoltura ci sono in giro, specialmente fra i giovani!


non penso proprio che il problema siano i giovani , anzi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si a "ritrovarseli"...


Allo stesso modo in cui ci si ritrovava qualcuno che ansimava dal telefono fisso di famiglia.
Il numero lo si dà abbastanza facilmente.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Questo discorso che siccome non ho partorito non ho titolo è un'emerita stronzata*.
> Se massimomeridio nostro invita gentilmente la sua mogliettina a trasferirsi per un po' da mammà, SE mammà non vive a kilometri di distanza, non significa che lui non possa visitare la suocera per vedere sua figlia di sei mesi. O no?
> E se no guarda non ne esce. E' candidato a un bel palco, se non ora poi. Perché lo sta trattando da imbecille col negare l'evidenza, e questo non si perdona, figlio o non figlio. Deve riguadagnare rispetto, e non lo rigudagni con le chiacchiere, ma coi fatti, il rispetto.


Tu hai titolo per dire tutto ciò che vuoi. Sto solo cercando di farti capire (e penso che chiunque sia genitore concordi con me su questa cosa), che un figlio ti cambia la testa e l'anima. 
Vedere il proprio figlio uscire di casa e andare a vivere sotto un altro tetto, soprattutto quando è così piccolo, equivale all'asportazione di un braccio. Vivi lo stesso senza il braccio, ma vivi da cani. Anche perché in questo caso non ci sono protesi.
Ti ripeto inoltre, nel caso non ti sia chiaro, che se lei non se va spontaneamente è lui che deve andarsene da mamma.
Perché il marito non può assolutamente sbattere fuori casa una madre con una figlia. 
Se ne esce eccome invece. Io credo che fino ad oggi lui ha avuto un'eccessiva fiducia nei confronti di una donna che forse non conosce benissimo. Lei invece ha ritenuto che lui fosse molto ingenuo. Basterebbe forse far capire alla moglie che è solo grazie alla figlia se lui in questo momento non se ne va di casa. E ricostruire (sempre che ci sia modo di farlo) cambiando passo. Facendosi rispettare. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allo stesso modo in cui ci si ritrovava qualcuno che ansimava dal telefono fisso di famiglia.
> *Il numero lo si dà abbastanza facilmente.*


mica tanto, scusa


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu hai titolo per dire tutto ciò che vuoi. Sto solo cercando di farti capire (e penso che chiunque sia genitore concordi con me su questa cosa), che* un figlio ti cambia la testa e l'anima.
> Vedere uscire tuo figlio andare a vivere sotto un altro tetto, soprattutto quando è così piccolo, è come se ti asportassero un braccio. Vivi lo stesso senza il braccio, ma vivi da cani*. Anche perché in questo caso non ci sono protesi.
> Ti ripeto inoltre, nel caso non ti sia chiaro, che se lei non se va spontaneamente è lui che deve andarsene da mamma.
> Perché il marito non può assolutamente sbattere fuori casa una madre con una figlia.
> ...


:up: tutto.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per i ragazzi e le ragazze di oggi, con i mezzi che ormai la tecnologia mette a disposizione (smartphone, webcam ecc.), è diventata una cosa quasi normale.
> Ai nostri tempi si facevano le telefonate erotiche. Oggi invece mostrano senza troppi fronzoli i ferri del mestiere :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


E non sanno cosa si perdono a mostrare subito i ferri del mestiere!



Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo sul neretto. Scriverle o farsele scrivere è molto più eccitante di qualsiasi foto. E' quello che ti accende gli ormoni secondo me. Ma noi siamo vecchi. Le nuove generazione sono molto più pratiche e meno poetiche. Tutto subito. Non so se sia meglio o peggio. Siamo solo diversi. Il porno e la sua facile accessibilità comunque hanno contribuito moltissimo ad alimentare queste relazioni.
> 
> Buscopann


Certo! Infatti nelle scuole si fanno corsi su corsi che riguardano l'affettività, perchè i ragazzini confondono il porno con l'amore, e talvolta con la violenza fisica.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,ma l'ingrandimento poi?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica tanto, scusa


Io sì. E' il numero di un cellulare non le chiavi di casa. 
Se poi qualcuno m'importuna non rispondo più.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso proprio che il problema siano i giovani , anzi


No, sono i genitori!
Ma comunque sono circondati da facilità all'accesso in qualsiasi campo.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si a "ritrovarseli"...


Magari parli un po' di tempo con un soggetto, penso magari ai messaggi privati, parli con una persona in estrema tranquillità...dopo un po' scatta la famosissima frase "avrei piacere di vedere con chi parlo".
Ok, niente di male...ti mando una mia foto...viso, niente di che...giusto per avere l'impressione di guardare una persone negli occhi.
Dall'altra parte invece scatta l'ideona del secolo, "mando il mio cazzo, che non si sa mai". 
Oppure parli con qualcuno, di tutto, gente che magari conosci su un forum...e vengono fuori le paranoie del genere "ma boh, io non ho una donna, non so perchè...magari è perchè sono insicuro, magari è perchè ho il cazzo piccolo, vuoi vedere e mi dai un'opinione onesta?"  
Altro caso, so figo, so bello, so fotomodello, c'ho pure il cazzone, lo pubblico a destra e a manca e quindi che me frega mandarlo anche in privato.

Questi sono casi "virtuali" ovviamente. Gente che conosco realmente, con cui esco o con cui sono uscita o ho avuto frequentazioni invece foto non me ne ha mai mandate. Sia che abbiamo concluso, sia che no.

E comunque sottolineo che con certa gente non ho nè flirtato, nè mi sono messa a parlare di sesso, nè niente...
E' proprio una tipologia di approccio, siamo nell'era della pornografia ad ogni livello...
Le ragazze su FB, su Twitter, su Instagram non fanno altro che pubblicare bocche, culi, tette, gambe, pance...vogliono attirare consensi, mettono la merce in mostra, così allo stesso modo fanno i ragazzi.
E' una sorta di comunicazione deviata...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu hai titolo per dire tutto ciò che vuoi. *Sto solo cercando di farti capire (e penso che chiunque sia genitore concordi con me su questa cosa), che un figlio ti cambia la testa e l'anima. *
> Vedere il proprio figlio uscire di casa e andare a vivere sotto un altro tetto, soprattutto quando è così piccolo, equivale all'asportazione di un braccio. Vivi lo stesso senza il braccio, ma vivi da cani. Anche perché in questo caso non ci sono protesi.
> Ti ripeto inoltre, nel caso non ti sia chiaro, che se lei non se va spontaneamente è lui che deve andarsene da mamma.
> Perché il marito non può assolutamente sbattere fuori casa una madre con una figlia.
> ...


che buffo
sai che ricordo un vecchio discorso su metropolis dove ti dicevo le stesse identiche cose?
eccoti


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Magari parli un po' di tempo con un soggetto, penso magari ai messaggi privati, parli con una persona in estrema tranquillità...dopo un po' scatta la famosissima frase "avrei piacere di vedere con chi parlo".
> Ok, niente di male...ti mando una mia foto...viso, niente di che...giusto per avere l'impressione di guardare una persone negli occhi.
> Dall'altra parte invece scatta l'ideona del secolo, "mando il mio cazzo, che non si sa mai".
> Oppure parli con qualcuno, di tutto, gente che magari conosci su un forum...e vengono fuori le paranoie del genere "ma boh, io non ho una donna, non so perchè...magari è perchè sono insicuro, magari è perchè ho il cazzo piccolo, vuoi vedere e mi dai un'opinione onesta?"
> ...


Esattamente così! Io non ho fb, ma moltissimi mettono foto ritoccate, e se glielo fai notare rispondono:"che c'è di male?"


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, sono i genitori!
> Ma comunque sono circondati da facilità all'accesso in qualsiasi campo.


Beh..però mica posso controllare mio figlio su tutto. Cosa fa quando è con gli amici, cosa scrive in chat ecc...
Posso solo cercare di dargli un'educazione, di fargli capire cosa è giusto e cosa no..ma se manda le foto del pisello alle ragazzine mi viene un po' difficile da controllare. E soprattutto non penso che dipenda dall'educazione. Può semplicemente rientrare nei fenomeni di emulazione. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che buffo
> sai che ricordo un vecchio discorso su metropolis dove ti dicevo le stesse identiche cose?
> eccoti


E' vero. In effetti è così. Fin quando non ti succede non puoi capire.
In questo mi sento molto come Miss quando si parla del tradimento.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Magari parli un po' di tempo con un soggetto, penso magari ai messaggi privati, parli con una persona in estrema tranquillità...dopo un po' scatta la famosissima frase "avrei piacere di vedere con chi parlo".
> Ok, niente di male...ti mando una mia foto...viso, niente di che...giusto per avere l'impressione di guardare una persone negli occhi.
> Dall'altra parte invece scatta l'ideona del secolo, "mando il mio cazzo, che non si sa mai".
> Oppure parli con qualcuno, di tutto, gente che magari conosci su un forum...e vengono fuori le paranoie del genere "ma boh, io non ho una donna, non so perchè...magari è perchè sono insicuro, magari è perchè ho il cazzo piccolo, vuoi vedere e mi dai un'opinione onesta?"
> ...


comprendo che non sia sempre così ma, in teoria ,da come mi comporto ricevo risposte adeguat


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comprendo che non sia sempre così ma, in teoria ,da come mi comporto ricevo risposte adeguat


Ma guarda che non è sempre detto davvero. E ho mandato a cagare chi si è prestato a una cosa simile.
Cioè, se sono tranquilla, amichevole, ti "regalo" del mio tempo per la conversazione (che non è mirata a sesso virtuale o chissà cosa) non vedo chi ti autorizza a mandarmi foto del tuo cazzo.
Fatto sta che quando è capitato (non tutti i giorni della mia vita, ma almeno un paio di casi sì) ho gentilmente mandato affanculo il soggetto...

Ed edito per sottolineare che non è mai stata gente adulta, ma ragazzi...
E aggiungo anche che parlo di tempo fa, poi capito l'andazzo ho anche capito che posso anche evitare di dare confidenza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se supera i 24 cm....ci penseresti un attimo fidati.



piegalo in due. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non è sempre detto davvero. E ho mandato a cagare chi si è prestato a una cosa simile.
> Cioè, se sono tranquilla, amichevole, ti "regalo" del mio tempo per la conversazione (che non è mirata a sesso virtuale o chissà cosa) non vedo chi ti autorizza a mandarmi foto del tuo cazzo.
> Fatto sta che quando è capitato (non tutti i giorni della mia vita, ma almeno un paio di casi sì) ho gentilmente mandato affanculo il soggetto...


mi sa che ho detto una cazzata, basta pensare a joey (nel senso dei toni delle risposte rispetto a certi post)


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non è sempre detto davvero. E ho mandato a cagare chi si è prestato a una cosa simile.
> Cioè, se sono tranquilla, amichevole, ti "regalo" del mio tempo per la conversazione (che non è mirata a sesso virtuale o chissà cosa) non vedo chi ti autorizza a mandarmi foto del tuo cazzo.
> Fatto sta che quando è capitato (non tutti i giorni della mia vita, ma almeno un paio di casi sì) ho gentilmente mandato affanculo il soggetto...


La curiosità sorge spontanea: 

Ma almeno i "cazzi" meritavano?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La curiosità sorge spontanea:
> 
> Ma almeno i "cazzi" meritavano?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma va là!!! :carneval:

Ricordo ancora con affetto il primo...avevo parlato per qualche giorno con un tizio conosciuto su un vecchio forum...
Io avevo il profilo con la mia foto visibile e lui mi ha scritto "bè, dai...io ti posso vedere, ma tu non hai mai visto me!"
Era pure un tizio simpatico...

Dopo un po' mi trovo una foto nella casella...un tizio completamente nudo e decisamente sveglio, ma senza testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ero al lavoro e mi sono ribaltata dalla poltrona!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma va là!!! :carneval:
> 
> Ricordo ancora con affetto il primo...avevo parlato per qualche giorno con un tizio conosciuto su un vecchio forum...
> Io avevo il profilo con la mia foto visibile e lui mi ha scritto "bè, dai...io ti posso vedere, ma tu non hai mai visto me!"
> ...


E ci credo che poi il PIL non cresce. :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che ho detto una cazzata, basta pensare a joey (nel senso dei toni delle risposte rispetto a certi post)


Scusa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu hai titolo per dire tutto ciò che vuoi. Sto solo cercando di farti capire (e penso che chiunque sia genitore concordi con me su questa cosa), che un figlio ti cambia la testa e l'anima.
> Vedere il proprio figlio uscire di casa e andare a vivere sotto un altro tetto, soprattutto quando è così piccolo, equivale all'asportazione di un braccio. Vivi lo stesso senza il braccio, ma vivi da cani. Anche perché in questo caso non ci sono protesi.
> Ti ripeto inoltre, nel caso non ti sia chiaro, che se lei non se va spontaneamente è lui che deve andarsene da mamma.
> Perché il marito non può assolutamente sbattere fuori casa una madre con una figlia.
> ...



fai come se ti avessi inzaccherato dalla testa ai piedi.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E ci credo che poi il PIL non cresce. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Chiù PIL pi tutti!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?


esempio:
diletta scrive le sue cose a modino e senza rivolgersi a te
tu la chiami demente senza che lei ti abbia dato confidenza
etc


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiù PIL pi tutti!!!! :carneval:


eh noooo!!!.... a me piace glabra!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> esempio:
> diletta scrive le sue cose a modino e senza rivolgersi a te
> tu la chiami demente senza che lei ti abbia dato confidenza
> etc


A) che cazzo ne sai della confidenza tra me e Diletta B) che cazzo te ne fregherebbe in ogni caso C) per chiamare uno/a demente non serve una particolare confidenza ma è necessario e fondamentale che D) ragioni col culo, cosa che Diletta fa nel novecentonovantanove per cento delle volte che scrive le sue fesserie quotidina sul tradimento. Se continui ti raso il culo. Vuoi provare?


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh noooo!!!.... a me piace glabra!


E allora ho ragione quando dico che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora ho ragione quando dico che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti...


Certo che hai ragione. A me piace comunque (tendenzialmente rasata meno, però) e questi qui sono una manica di smidollati.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh noooo!!!....* a me piace glabra*!


Batti il cinque fratello. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi sento molto bimbominkia oggi. Sarà il primo giorno di ferie?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A) che cazzo ne sai della confidenza tra me e Diletta B) che cazzo te ne fregherebbe in ogni caso C) per chiamare uno/a demente non serve una particolare confidenza ma è necessario e fondamentale che D) ragioni col culo, cosa che Diletta fa nel novecentonovantanove per cento delle volte che scrive le sue fesserie quotidina sul tradimento. Se continui ti raso il culo. Vuoi provare?


non deve fregarmene per spiegare il concetto sopra , grazie per averlo comunque  rafforzto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora ho ragione quando dico che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti...


Altroché!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora ho ragione quando dico che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti...


Ma non diciamo castronerie per favore.

Hai mai visto due perfetti sconosciuti che s'incontrano per strada, si presentano e dopo neanche 20 secondi sono uno dentro l'altra ? 

Solo allora potremo dire che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Batti il cinque fratello. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi sento molto bimbominkia oggi. Sarà il primo giorno di ferie?
> 
> Buscopann


E siamo in 3. Sono talebano su questo. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non diciamo castronerie per favore.
> 
> Hai mai visto due perfetti sconosciuti che s'incontrano per strada, si presentano e dopo neanche 20 secondi sono uno dentro l'altra ?
> 
> Solo allora potremo dire che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok, hai ragione tu...ma non sottovalutare...che i porno sono film e per forza di cose hanno una durata tecnica, ma in discoteca coi tempi un attimo più dilatati in un'oretta chiavi...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ok, hai ragione tu...ma non sottovalutare...che i porno sono film e per forza di cose hanno una durata tecnica, ma in discoteca coi tempi un attimo più dilatati in un'oretta chiavi...:carneval:


....in mano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ....in mano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

se parli così ci credo che invece di fiori ti mandano organi genitali:racchia:





Nicka ha detto:


> :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ok, hai ragione tu...ma non sottovalutare...che i porno sono film e per forza di cose hanno una durata tecnica, ma in discoteca coi tempi un attimo più dilatati in un'oretta chiavi...:carneval:



me lo confermano i miei figli..e'cosi'...non so se accada solo qua'che siamo famosi per certi eccessi...


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se parli così ci credo che invece di fiori ti mandano organi genitali:racchia:


No tranquilla, son meno sboccata di quanto appaio...


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> me lo confermano i miei figli..e'cosi'...non so se accada solo qua'che siamo famosi per certi eccessi...


No, accade ovunque...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora ho ragione quando dico che il porno ha influenzato gusti e comportamenti...


Macchè porno e porno. Sono solo abituato bene :mrgreen:

E comunque io ho 41 anni... quando guardavo 'ossessivamente' i porno c'era il pelo e non solo in mezzo alle gambe


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Occhi*

Guarda io sono stato una grande fruitore di giornali zozzi e di pornazzi.Rimpiango i giornali zozzi,avevano anima,giocavo con la fantasia e le pippe mi venivano meglio.I pornazzi sono senza anima,le pose sono plastiche e ridicole,tutto artefatto,mani sul culo,movimenti,mi viene da ridere.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stato una grande fruitore di giornali zozzi e di pornazzi.Rimpiango i giornali zozzi,avevano anima,giocavo con la fantasia e le pippe mi venivano meglio.I pornazzi sono senza anima,le pose sono plastiche e ridicolo,tutto artefatto,mani sul culo,movimenti,mi viene da ridere.....


Con porno non intendevo solo film..... intendevo il porno. Riviste (i fotoromanzi porno!), fumetti, videocassette e persino dei Betamax....  :mrgreen: .... sono stato anche a qualche live ed una volta persino in un cinema, con amici.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Con porno non intendevo solo film..... intendevo il porno. Riviste (i fotoromanzi porno!), fumetti, videocassette e persino dei Betamax....  :mrgreen: .... sono stato anche a qualche live ed una volta persino in un cinema, con amici.


Io ero più che altro un grande fruitore di hentai. I jappi son sempre stati avanti su questo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Be*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Con porno non intendevo solo film..... intendevo il porno. Riviste (i fotoromanzi porno!), fumetti, videocassette e persino dei Betamax....  :mrgreen: .... sono stato anche a qualche live ed una volta persino in un cinema, con amici.



Complimenti.Io nel 2003-2005 sono entrato in un bel giro di villette....romene,ungheresi,russe.... alla fine frequentavo una spogliarellista "romana"....le italiane son sempre le migliori.:up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ero più che altro un grande fruitore di hentai. I jappi son sempre stati avanti su questo.


Scusa, ma quelli non fanno ridere!?


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quelli non fanno ridere!?


No, scherzi? Da quelle opere è nata la mia passione per il bondage.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No, scherzi? Da quelle opere è nata la mia passione per il bondage.


Vero che lo Shibari è stato inventato lì...
Però io ne ho visti alcuni che erano veramente assurdi.
Innanzitutto mi fa ridere che fanno le peggio cose, ma vanno di censura genitale...
Poi mi fanno ridere le fanciulle che sono sempre disegnate come sofferenti e le guance arrossate, sia che facciano l'amore col proprio fidanzatino, sia che vengano stuprate violentemente da un esponente della Yakuza, sia che vengano torturate da un alieno coi mille tentacoli che si infilano ovunque...la faccia è sempre quella!!! :carneval: 

Non so, mi fanno sorridere gli hentai...


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vero che lo Shibari è stato inventato lì...
> Però io ne ho visti alcuni che erano veramente assurdi.
> Innanzitutto mi fa ridere che fanno le peggio cose, ma vanno di censura genitale...
> Poi mi fanno ridere le fanciulle che sono sempre disegnate come sofferenti e le guance arrossate, sia che facciano l'amore col proprio fidanzatino, sia che vengano stuprate violentemente da un esponente della Yakuza, sia che vengano torturate da un alieno coi mille tentacoli che si infilano ovunque...la faccia è sempre quella!!! :carneval:
> ...


C'è un pò di tutto... ma  ho sempre dato la priorità agli uncensored (chiaramente) e a storie "serie". Poi è vero, le tipe son sempre sofferenti e urlanti.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è un pò di tutto... ma  ho sempre dato la priorità agli uncensored (chiaramente) e a storie "serie". Poi è vero, le tipe son sempre sofferenti e urlanti.


Hanno proprio questa idea di sofferenza nel sesso che faccio fatica a comprendere...poi è anche vero che lì è un filone seguitissimo, sia cartaceo che video...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Sto thread ormai è diventata una chat.
Si è parlato d tutto. Cosa manca? La ricetta dei saltinbocca alla romana?

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hanno proprio questa idea di sofferenza nel sesso che faccio fatica a comprendere...poi è anche vero che lì è un filone seguitissimo, sia cartaceo che video...


Più che altro hanno una propensione per mostrare l'umiliazione e la vergogna della donna, che a volte è eccessiva.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sto thread ormai è diventata una chat.
> Si è parlato d tutto. Cosa manca? La ricetta dei saltinbocca alla romana?
> 
> Buscopann


Parlacene, io al massimo posso discutere su quella dello strudel.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Parlacene, io al massimo posso discutere su quella dello strudel.


Non la so neppure io. Però li mangio. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Ifix Tchen Tchen........

ma che ne sanno questi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Più che altro hanno una propensione per mostrare l'umiliazione e la vergogna della donna, che a volte è eccessiva.


Quando ero fanciulla andavo spesso in un pub con gli amici la sera. Era famoso perchè aveva un sacco di schermi sui quali facevano girare in continuazione sti cartoni animati...
Però loro erano proprio solo sul genere mostro-alieno!! Mah!


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ero fanciulla andavo spesso in un pub con gli amici la sera. Era famoso perchè aveva un sacco di schermi sui quali facevano girare in continuazione sti cartoni animati...
> Però loro erano proprio solo sul genere mostro-alieno!! Mah!


Ahahah, li consoco ma li evito.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, li consoco ma li evito.


Meno male!!! 
Comunque Hentai a parte devo dire che anche i semplici Shojo Manga erano tendenzialmente erotici...
Cioè ho visto scene fortemente erotiche su Sailor Moon, non vorrei dire!!! 
Hanno proprio il sesso nel cervello!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..però mica posso controllare mio figlio su tutto. Cosa fa quando è con gli amici, cosa scrive in chat ecc...
> Posso solo cercare di dargli un'educazione, di fargli capire cosa è giusto e cosa no..ma se manda le foto del pisello alle ragazzine mi viene un po' difficile da controllare. E soprattutto non penso che dipenda dall'educazione. Può semplicemente rientrare nei fenomeni di emulazione.
> 
> Buscopann


Era in senso ironico, perchè adesso si dà la colpa ai genitori per tutto!
Infatti si può solo educare, forse un pochino controllare, poi quando è fuori di casa, sa solo lui quel che fa.
Io ho pensato tante volte che se fossi teen-ager in questi anni, farei esattamente come fa la maggior parte di loro.
Giocherei con il cellulare, chatterei, starei su fb, ecc.
Sono i tempi così. Come hai scritto tu, non è peggiore o  migliore, ma diverso.:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meno male!!!
> Comunque Hentai a parte devo dire che anche i semplici Shojo Manga erano tendenzialmente erotici...
> Cioè ho visto scene fortemente erotiche su Sailor Moon, non vorrei dire!!!
> Hanno proprio il sesso nel cervello!


In giappone ci sono centinaia e centinaia di negozi dove le ragazze portano le proprie mutandine, le proprie urine, pezzi di unghia ecc.ecc. con tanto di foto. Vengono poi messi in vendita.
Ho visto un servizio sui canali documentaristici di Sky. Pare che le mutandine vadano indossate almeno una settimana e bisonerebbe evitare di lavarsi. Così hanno più odore.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


Dai posso?
Posso mandarti una fotina?
Posso?

Se mi dai il permesso lo faccio...

Dai posso?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Si è svegliata la creatura. 
Vado a dargli la merenda. Buon pomeriggio a tutti.

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In giappone ci sono centinaia e centinaia di negozi dove le ragazze portano le proprie mutandine, le proprie urine, pezzi di unghia ecc.ecc. con tanto di foto. Vengono poi messi in vendita.
> Ho visto un servizio sui canali documentaristici di Sky. Pare che le mutandine vadano indossate almeno una settimana e bisonerebbe evitare di lavarsi. Così hanno più odore.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma che schifo!


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In giappone ci sono centinaia e centinaia di negozi dove le ragazze portano le proprie mutandine, le proprie urine, pezzi di unghia ecc.ecc. con tanto di foto. Vengono poi messi in vendita.
> Ho visto un servizio sui canali documentaristici di Sky. Pare che le mutandine vadano indossate almeno una settimana e bisonerebbe evitare di lavarsi. Così hanno più odore.
> 
> Buscopann


Hai idea di quanto costi del pelo di occidentale?
Potrei farci i soldi...



Il mercato delle mutande usate è ben ricco, richiedono che le ragazze ci si masturbino oppure che le indossino tot giorni, 3, 7, 15...senza mai cambiarle e/o senza asciugarsi dopo essere andata in bagno...e più le porti più giustamente costano...

Quello che mi perplime è come possano credere che davvero sia la fanciulla della foto e non il camionista rumeno che non ha niente di meglio da fare in viaggio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ifix Tchen Tchen........
> 
> ma che ne sanno questi :rotfl::rotfl:


Il fluido erotico [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io sono ancora allibita e mi vedo la scena di quella che si vede arrivare la pornofoto.
> Non credevo che esistessero queste cose, invece mi si dice che è abbastanza ricorrente come cosa, specie per i decerebrati sotto i trent'anni.
> Ma allora questo è proprio un mondo di merda, un gran troiaio.
> Ora qualcuno mi dirà che "usa" anche per le donne...
> Li metterei a lavorare tutti nelle miniere così gli passa la "porchite"!


Vabbè dai, mi pare tu stia esagerando. Una volta non c'era lo smartphone per mandare foto a destra e a manca ogni volta che volevi. Se due si divertono e si eccitano così, non ci vedo nulla di male onestamente.


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai idea di quanto costi del pelo di occidentale?
> Potrei farci i soldi...
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai idea di quanto costi del pelo di occidentale?
> Potrei farci i soldi...
> 
> 
> ...


Quel che conta è la fantasia.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Era in senso ironico, perchè adesso si dà la colpa ai genitori per tutto!
> Infatti si può solo educare, forse un pochino controllare, poi quando è fuori di casa, sa solo lui quel che fa.
> Io ho pensato tante volte che se fossi teen-ager in questi anni, farei esattamente come fa la maggior parte di loro.
> Giocherei con il cellulare, chatterei, starei su fb, ecc.
> Sono i tempi così. Come hai scritto tu, non è peggiore o  migliore, ma diverso.:smile:



Ciao

si, è diverso ... 
Ma proprio perché diverso, bisognerebbe aggiornarsi molto sui nuovi media e mezzi di comunicazione.
Più che altro per capire dove stanno certi "pericoli" o in che cosa consiste il ricercare le approvazioni ecc. 

Mandare foto, può essere un atto molto ingenuo. Ma può avere certe conseguenze ... 
Parlare ... e discutere ... anche per capire come interpretano o giudicano loro certe azioni ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, è diverso ...
> Ma proprio perché diverso, bisognerebbe aggiornarsi molto sui nuovi media e mezzi di comunicazione.
> ...


Infatti è un "vizio" adulto attribuire agli adolescenti consapevolezze che neppure gli adulti hanno raggiunto.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che conta è la fantasia.


Verissimo!!!


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, mi pare tu stia esagerando. Una volta non c'era lo smartphone per mandare foto a destra e a manca ogni volta che volevi. Se due si divertono e si eccitano così, non ci vedo nulla di male onestamente.



Ciao

se da una parte poi, non diventa ricatto ... 
o li divulga per ripicchia o anche per divertimento ... 
Così innocente, non lo trovo ... sinceramente ... 


sienne


----------



## Kid (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se da una parte poi, non diventa ricatto ...
> o li divulga per ripicchia o anche per divertimento ...
> ...


Suvvia, i filmini porno amatoriali si facevano in casa pure negli anni 70. Certo, oggi la multimedialità ha invaso ogni campo e quindi c'è un eccesso di fruibilità che a molti può spaventare. Ma dipende sempre chi e come lo si usa. Se una coppia di fidanzatini si scambiano foto osè prima di andare a dormire, davvero non riesco a vederci nulla di male.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, mi pare tu stia esagerando. Una volta non c'era lo smartphone per mandare foto a destra e a manca ogni volta che volevi. Se due si divertono e si eccitano così, non ci vedo nulla di male onestamente.


Mi è venuto in mente: una volta c'era la polaroid!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, è diverso ...
> Ma proprio perché diverso, bisognerebbe aggiornarsi molto sui nuovi media e mezzi di comunicazione.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Secondo me bisogna farli ragionare sulle conseguenze del gesto. Ma tanti non sono abituati a ragionare…o meglio, non sono stati educati a farlo.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Suvvia, i filmini porno amatoriali si facevano in casa pure negli anni 70. Certo, oggi la multimedialità ha invaso ogni campo e quindi c'è un eccesso di fruibilità che a molti può spaventare. Ma dipende sempre chi e come lo si usa. Se una coppia di fidanzatini si scambiano foto osè prima di andare a dormire, davvero non riesco a vederci nulla di male.



Ciao 

forse ho le penne bruciate, perché ci ho lavorato ... 

Filmini e foto, di gruppi che picchiano uno ... 
La foto della ex fidanzata che mostra il seno, mandato in giro ... 
con conseguenze per lei, che neanche te li immagini ... 
ecc. ecc. ecc. ... 

Si dilaga ... più veloce della luce ... 
È diverso che il filmino o la foto di una volta ... 
Non dico di non divertirsi, figuriamoci ... 
ma l'uso va capito ... 

Ad esempio, c'è la funzione, che puoi inviare la foto
e nel momento che la vedi, già si dissolve ... 
proprio per evitare certe cose ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per i ragazzi e le ragazze di oggi, con i mezzi che ormai la tecnologia mette a disposizione (smartphone, webcam ecc.), è diventata una cosa quasi normale.
> Ai nostri tempi si facevano le telefonate erotiche. Oggi invece mostrano senza troppi fronzoli i ferri del mestiere :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Dipende dalle ragazze.

la  mia grande e la piccola non lo farebbero mai la mezzana  credo o suppongo  lo farebbe.

quando ha avuto un problema  di salute....ci ha messo due secondi a fotografarsela e  mostrarmi il danno. Ustionata. 

La mia piccola si rifiuta categoricamente di fare amicizie nel virtuale e dissuade  pure le amiche.

Una ha chattato per mesi con uno....quando si sono finalmente visti ad un concerto lui poco dopo è sparito. ...per poi rifarsi vivo di nuovo in rete e continuare la recita. Troppi bugiardi.

Una lontana nipote anni fa ha trovato il ragazzo su f b. .dopo due anni lui è venuto dal sud Italia 
si è sistemato a casa sua che vive con i nonni e lo stanno mantenendo da anni..
disoccupato e dormiglione....non fa niente in casa x sdebitarsi.....niente! Ovvio che è colpa dei nonni troppo deboli ma senza ste  diavolerie sarebbe rimasto al sud ed in ogni caso mai conosciuti.




Lei è rimasta delusa xche'  prima si sentivano quotidianamente.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Secondo me bisogna farli ragionare sulle conseguenze del gesto. Ma tanti non sono abituati a ragionare…o meglio, non sono stati educati a farlo.



Ciao 

ehhh, e qui si riapre la questione della consapevolezza ... e delle proprie responsabilità ... 

Trovo che siano dei mezzi molto interessanti, ma che covano certi "pericoli" ... tutto qua. 



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [http://www.paroledautore.net/fiabe/classiche/lafontaine/canna_quercia.htm]


a me l'avevano raccontata in modo più bucolico: prova te a sradicare una quercia, si spezza prima il tronco:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2014)

*Comq*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, e qui si riapre la questione della consapevolezza ... e delle proprie responsabilità ...
> 
> ...




Posso scrivere una cosa seria?ripensandoci deve essere proprio un trauma trovare sul cellulare della propria donna una sberla di cazzo....a me cascherebbe il mondo in testa....


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso scrivere una cosa seria?ripensandoci deve essere proprio un trauma trovare sul cellulare della propria donna una sberla di cazzo....a me cascherebbe il mondo in testa....



Ciao

e per fortuna finalmente qualcuno lo dice!


Altro che!


sienne


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso scrivere una cosa seria?ripensandoci deve essere proprio un trauma trovare sul cellulare della propria donna una sberla di cazzo....a me cascherebbe il mondo in testa....


A onor del vero se io vedessi tanto di culo e tette di non mi appartenze sul cellulare del mio moroso mi incazzerei non poco...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dalle ragazze.
> 
> la mia grande e la piccola non lo farebbero mai la mezzana credo o suppongo lo farebbe.
> 
> ...


Tu sei una santa, ma capisci che messa così...


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A onor del vero se io vedessi tanto di culo e tette di non mi appartenze sul cellulare del mio moroso mi incazzerei non poco...


Già! Anch'io...


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che conta è la fantasia.


Con tre fpiccolina.  ei potuto comprare una villa ahah 

e risparmiare migliaia di lavaggi.

Una in particolare una fornitura da star.....almeno 10 al giorno fin da piccolina.


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei una santa, ma capisci che messa così...


Messa come?

Aveva la pipocchia ustionata. 

Dopo un esame particolare e stressata da dolori fortissimi  all'intestino pure quello.

Curata e guarita ma i dolori li ha ancora....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con tre fpiccolina.  ei potuto comprare una villa ahah
> 
> e risparmiare migliaia di lavaggi.
> 
> Una in particolare una fornitura da star.....almeno 10 al giorno fin da piccolina.


Da spedire in Giappone :carneval:


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Messa come?
> 
> Aveva la *pipocchia* ustionata.
> 
> ...


Non si smette mai di imparare.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Messa come?
> 
> Aveva la pipocchia ustionata.
> 
> ...


Cioè, ustionata per cosa? Perchè sennò, sai, il troppo sfregamento.


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Bparlato di stress9145 ha detto:
			
		

> Cioè, ustionata per cosa? Perchè sennò, sai, il troppo sfregamento.


No. Non in quell'occasione. 

Appena uscita dall'ospedale...
digiuno. ..esami stressanti.....

In altri casi al massimo ti prendi una cistite ma niente in confronto. 

Il medico ha parlato di stress.....


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A onor del vero se io vedessi tanto di culo e tette di non mi appartenze sul cellulare del mio moroso mi incazzerei non poco...


ma infatti! Sarebbe anormale il contrario...


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

Ehm, non vorrei sembrare ripetitiva (ma anche no...), chi mi fa un sunto delle ultime 50 pagine, credo?:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehm, non vorrei sembrare ripetitiva (ma anche no...), chi mi fa un sunto delle ultime 50 pagine, credo?:unhappy:


C'è chi dice che "mai dire mai" nei confronti del tradimento e chi dice che sugli altri non si potrà mettere la mano sul fuoco ma su se stessi sì.
Lunga diatriba perché molti traditori la pensavano così prima di tradire.
Poi alcune discussioni laterali in merito al caso in esame ovvero il sesso virtuale con opinioni varie.


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che un mio amico mi ha mostrato orgogliosamente le poppe e le chiappe che la sua fidanzata gli invia la sera prima di dormire.


...quindi tutte le sere gliele invia.
No comment!


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

la cosa fuori luogo è che l'amico le faccia vedere a kid e non le tenga per lui.bella roba


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa fuori luogo è che l'amico le faccia vedere a kid e non le tenga per lui.bella roba


Infatti, ma da come sembra che vadano le cose, può benissimo essere che la fidanzata ne sia orgogliosa anch'essa.


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *C'è chi dice che "mai dire mai" nei confronti del tradimento e chi dice che sugli altri non si potrà mettere la mano sul fuoco ma su se stessi sì.
> Lunga diatriba perché molti traditori la pensavano così prima di tradire.*
> Poi alcune discussioni laterali in merito al caso in esame ovvero il sesso virtuale con opinioni varie.



vorrei aggiungere che secondo me non ha molto senso dire: purtroppo ho trovato uno che mi ha fatto perdere la testa, perchè, sempre secondo me, non è l'altra persona che "scatena" il tradimento, ma noi stessi in quel momento, ovvero in un altro momento quella persona ritenuta irresistibile non è detto che sia poi così irresistibile
quindi capisco chi ora dice: non lo farò mai


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, mi pare tu stia esagerando. Una volta non c'era lo smartphone per mandare foto a destra e a manca ogni volta che volevi. Se due si divertono e si eccitano così, non ci vedo nulla di male onestamente.




Ma, non lo so Kid, questa cosa mi disturba proprio e credimi che non sono una educanda a letto...questo per non apparire per la pudica che non sono.


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il fluido erotico [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Lo conosco anch'io perché guardavo di nascosto i giornaletti del fratello!!


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai posso?
> Posso mandarti una fotina?
> Posso?
> 
> ...




Conte, non lo fareeeee!!
Perderei la stima per te. 


P.s.: ora che scrivevo mi è venuto in mente il dialogo tra Fantozzi e Filini:
"non lo facci"
"me lo facci fare!"

Ricordi?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Diletta maialona vs gli uccelli di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vorrei aggiungere che secondo me non ha molto senso dire: purtroppo ho trovato uno che mi ha fatto perdere la testa, perchè, sempre secondo me, non è l'altra persona che "scatena" il tradimento, ma noi stessi in quel momento, ovvero in un altro momento quella persona ritenuta irresistibile non è detto che sia poi così irresistibile
> quindi capisco chi ora dice: non lo farò mai


E brava la pantera!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vorrei aggiungere che secondo me non ha molto senso dire: purtroppo ho trovato uno che mi ha fatto perdere la testa, perchè, sempre secondo me, non è l'altra persona che "scatena" il tradimento, ma noi stessi in quel momento, ovvero in un altro momento quella persona ritenuta irresistibile non è detto che sia poi così irresistibile
> quindi capisco chi ora dice: non lo farò mai


Che tu li capisca va bene, qui li si capisce un po' tutti. Il punto è che loro di media non capiscono quello che hai appena scritto tu.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vorrei aggiungere che secondo me non ha molto senso dire: purtroppo ho trovato uno che mi ha fatto perdere la testa, perchè, sempre secondo me, non è l'altra persona che "scatena" il tradimento, ma noi stessi in quel momento, ovvero in un altro momento quella persona ritenuta irresistibile non è detto che sia poi così irresistibile
> quindi capisco chi ora dice: non lo farò mai


Ma infatti questo secondo me era scontato.
Siamo noi che cambiamo. Non il mondo che ci gira attorno.
O meglio...diciamo che il mondo che ci gira attorno, facendoci conoscere cose nuove o mettendoci in determinate situazioni, prepara il terreno per i nostri cambiamenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> M*a infatti questo secondo me era scontato.*
> Siamo noi che cambiamo. Non il mondo che ci gira attorno.
> O meglio...diciamo che il mondo che ci gira attorno, facendoci conoscere cose nuove o mettendoci in determinate situazioni, prepara il terreno per i nostri cambiamenti.
> 
> Buscopann


eh ma allora se è scontato è un altro assoluto.e mi sa che ci picchi, altro che no.
in realtà penso che si creino spesso combinazioni tra stati d'animo, occasioni e condizioni


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che tu li capisca va bene, qui li si capisce un po' tutti. Il punto è che loro di media non capiscono quello che hai appena scritto tu.



ma infatti è per quello che poi dicono: non avrei mai pensato di tradire
difficile mettere ipoteche sul futuro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, non lo fareeeee!!
> Perderei la stima per te.
> 
> 
> ...


E la madonna...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma allora se è scontato è un altro assoluto.e mi sa che ci picchi, altro che no.
> in realtà penso che si creino spesso combinazioni tra stati d'animo, occasioni e condizioni


Ma il fatto che la vita abbia degli assoluti è un dato di fatto e ha poco a che vedere con la storia del mai dire mai o del mai dire sempre.
Se non mangio crepo è un assoluto. Se non bevo ci metto anche meno a crepare è un altro assoluto. Così come è indispensabile fare la cacca. E allo stesso modo è inevitabile che noi ci evolviamo e cambiamo nel corso della nostra vita.
Ad ogni modo, se leggi il mio post fino in fondo, ritngo che abbiamo scritto più o meno la stessa cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che la vita abbia degli assoluti è un dato di fatto e ha poco a che vedere con la storia del mai dire mai o del mai dire sempre.
> Se non mangio crepo è un assoluto. Se non bevo ci metto anche meno a crepare è un altro assoluto. Così come è indispensabile fare la cacca. *E allo stesso modo è inevitabile che noi ci evolviamo e cambiamo nel corso della nostra vita.*
> Ad ogni modo, se leggi il mio post fino in fondo, ritngo che abbiamo scritto più o meno la stessa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann



Sì, ci evolviamo, ma se una persona è integra inside dubito fortemente che arrivi a tradire proprio perché il tradimento è una scelta che prevede un atto di volontà e quindi un ragionamento.
Siamo esseri pensanti, in fondo...

L'unico distinguo che vedo è una situazione limite, in cui si perde la lucidità e il raziocinio quel tanto che basta (e anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) per fare qualcosa che non ci appartiene.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ci evolviamo, ma se una persona è integra inside dubito fortemente che arrivi a tradire proprio perché il tradimento è una scelta che prevede un atto di volontà e quindi un ragionamento.
> Siamo esseri pensanti, in fondo...
> 
> L'unico distinguo che vedo è una situazione limite, in cui si perde la lucidità e il raziocinio quel tanto che basta (e anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) per fare qualcosa che non ci appartiene.


Concordo! Secondo me ci sono principi morali, giusti o sbagliati  a seconda della persona che li vive, che ti fanno o non fanno compiere certe scelte. 
Soprattutto se sei VERAMENTE adulto. Non per età anagrafica, ma per testa.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che la vita abbia degli assoluti è un dato di fatto e ha poco a che vedere con la storia del mai dire mai o del mai dire sempre.
> Se non mangio crepo è un assoluto. S*e non bevo ci metto anche meno a crepare è un altro assoluto. Così come è indispensabile fare la cacca. E allo stesso modo è inevitabile che noi ci evolviamo e cambiamo nel corso della nostra vita.*
> Ad ogni modo, se leggi il mio post fino in fondo, ritngo che abbiamo scritto più o meno la stessa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


non mi pare attinenente....mi pare chetu abbia detto solo che sia scontato che si tradisca perché si cambia dentro e non per chi s'incontra etc
che un'opinione , niente di più
questo solo per dire comunque che è praticamente impossibile in assoluto non lasciarsi andare a qualche assoluto :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ci evolviamo, ma se una persona è integra inside dubito fortemente che arrivi a tradire proprio perché il tradimento è una scelta che prevede un atto di volontà e quindi un ragionamento.
> *Siamo esseri pensanti, in fondo...
> *
> L'unico distinguo che vedo è una situazione limite, in cui si perde la lucidità e il raziocinio quel tanto che basta (e anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) per fare qualcosa che non ci appartiene.


Non tutti. Ma anche ammesso, proprio perchè siamo essere pensanti la cosa dell'integrità inside (...) può essere oggetto di revisione al variare della condizioni. "Esseri pensanti" come lo intendi tu, invece, è non cambiare mai opinione, il che non vuol dire essere tanto pensanti, dopotutto. Strano vè? Ti mando una foto del cazzo?


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

questa faccenda della coerenza ottusa mi sta un po' sulle balle perché è terreno fertile per lo sciatto relativismo e per tutti quelli che in nome del lecito , quasi obbligatorio, cedimento (non solo sentimentale) non si pongono l'esigenza di considerare se ciò comporti problemi agli altri e disastri epocali.
chi se ne frega....è umano:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa faccenda della coerenza ottusa mi sta un po' sulle balle perché è terreno fertile per lo sciatto relativismo e per tutti quelli che in nome del lecito , quasi obbligatorio, cedimento (non solo sentimentale) non si pongono l'esigenza di considerare se ciò comporti problemi agli altri e disastri epocali.
> chi se ne frega....è umano:singleeye:


Lecito cedimento al limite per le tue tette, che sennò io personalmente non è mai parlato. E comunque la coerenza PUO' essere ottusa, come no.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

ho più che altro una coerenza olistica ... mi sembra che ne avevamo già parlato. 
Le cose non sono slegate tra di loro ... a secondo degli intrecci, la coerenza può cambiare ... 
Perché se no, si nega quanto accade attorno a noi ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa faccenda della coerenza ottusa mi sta un po' sulle balle perché è terreno fertile per lo sciatto relativismo e per tutti quelli che in nome del lecito , quasi obbligatorio, cedimento (non solo sentimentale) non si pongono l'esigenza di considerare se ciò comporti problemi agli altri e disastri epocali.
> chi se ne frega....è umano:singleeye:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lecito cedimento al limite per le tue tette, che sennò io personalmente non è mai parlato. E comunque la coerenza PUO' essere ottusa, come no.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho più che altro una coerenza olistica ... mi sembra che ne avevamo già parlato.
> Le cose non sono slegate tra di loro ... a secondo degli intrecci, la coerenza può cambiare ...
> ...


ensa:ensa:ensa:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi dice che "mai dire mai" nei confronti del tradimento e chi dice che sugli altri non si potrà mettere la mano sul fuoco ma su se stessi sì.
> Lunga diatriba perché molti traditori la pensavano così prima di tradire.
> Poi alcune discussioni laterali in merito al caso in esame ovvero il sesso virtuale con opinioni varie.


Grazie! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

In linea generale non si può assolutizzare nulla.
Nel personale sì.
Il fatto che io non mangerò mai cavallette è un assoluto.
Ovvio che anche l'assoluto potrebbe cadere in condizioni estreme (aereo precipitato o tortura) ma resta un assoluto valido per me perché le condizioni estreme  hanno un'altissima probabilità che non si verifichino.
Però nessuno ha rotto le balle a chi ha scritto che è vegetariano dicendogli, che non si può mai dire che prima o poi un salamino se lo farà. Mentre si rompe e non poco, usando anche un argomento vetusto come "sei giovane, cambierai", per contestare che possano esserci persone che non vogliono tradire e sanno che non lo faranno.
A me sembra più una chiamata a correo che un argomento di conversazione, così come si è svolta.
Cosa fastidiosa quanto (forse più) di chi accusa tutti i traditori di essere delle merde. 
Anche perché ognuno ha a che fare personalmente con traditi e traditori e vada a dire a loro personalmente che sono degli ingenui che tradiranno anche loro o che sono delle merde e poi tornate a raccontarci come è andata (quando vi dimettono :carneval.


----------



## Eratò (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa faccenda della coerenza ottusa mi sta un po' sulle balle perché è terreno fertile per lo sciatto relativismo e per tutti quelli che in nome del lecito , quasi obbligatorio, cedimento (non solo sentimentale) non si pongono l'esigenza di considerare se ciò comporti problemi agli altri e disastri epocali.
> chi se ne frega....è umano:singleeye:


Minerva ha ragione


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In linea generale non si può assolutizzare nulla.
> Nel personale sì.
> Il fatto che io non mangerò mai cavallette è un assoluto.
> Ovvio che anche l'assoluto potrebbe cadere in condizioni estreme (aereo precipitato o tortura) ma resta un assoluto valido per me perché le condizioni estreme hanno un'altissima probabilità che non si verifichino.
> ...


Già.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l'avevo già letta.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già.



Ma è vera?


Cmq... ce l'ho fatta!
tot pagine.... bè un aiuto non da poco per passare la nottata


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che un mio amico mi ha mostrato orgogliosamente le poppe e le chiappe che la sua fidanzata gli invia la sera prima di dormire.


cioè tutte le sere? è una soap? ci sono colpi di scena ogni tanto?


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè tutte le sere? è una soap? ci sono colpi di scena ogni tanto?


Mi auguro di no... ma la cosa che mi scioccava davvero è che mi faceva vedere queste foto tutto orgoglioso... vabbè, contento te! :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no... ma la cosa che mi scioccava davvero è che mi faceva vedere queste foto tutto orgoglioso... vabbè, contento te! :unhappy:


Si sa che ci sono gli esibizionisti.
Ci sono pure quelli che si legano.
Ma pensa te! :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sa che ci sono gli esibizionisti.
> Ci sono pure quelli che si legano.
> Ma pensa te! :unhappy:


Legarsi da soli è dura eh...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no... ma la cosa che mi scioccava davvero è che mi faceva vedere queste foto tutto orgoglioso... vabbè, contento te! :unhappy:


proprio un compagno rispettoso, ti faceva vedere la manza. Mecojons.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> proprio un compagno rispettoso, ti faceva vedere la manza. Mecojons.


Magari a lei piaceva l'idea, che ne sappiamo. Mica sarebbe la prima che sento


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari a lei piaceva l'idea, che ne sappiamo. Mica sarebbe la prima che sento


Effettivamente non mi stupirei...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

se il mio compagno facesse vedere le mie tette e culo in giro , allora mi sentirei autoriz\zata ad andare in giro nuda. mi dicesse qualcosa dopo...


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se il mio compagno facesse vedere le mie tette e culo in giro , allora mi sentirei autoriz\zata ad andare in giro nuda. mi dicesse qualcosa dopo...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



cosa non si dice o non si fa per ottener cio che si vuole


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Legarsi da soli è dura eh...


Anche fotografarsi il didietro.
Scusa ma tu che fai lo scandalizzato perché uno ti fa vedere due foto non si può leggere!
Aspetto che qualcun* mi faccia la morale perché ho parlato con uno sposato.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche fotografarsi il didietro.
> Scusa ma tu che fai lo scandalizzato perché uno ti fa vedere due foto non si può leggere!
> Aspetto che qualcun* mi faccia la morale perché ho parlato con uno sposato.


io me le faccio le foto al sedere


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io me le faccio le foto al sedere


Hai braccia lunghe :mexican: o, come Oscuro, usi l'autoscatto.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai braccia lunghe :mexican: o, come Oscuro, usi l'autoscatto.



peggio, i selfi al contrario


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io me le faccio le foto al sedere


Vabbè allora condividi su facebook! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè allora condividi su facebook! :mrgreen:


non ho facebook mio caro 
sono una donna libera io


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ho facebook mio caro
> sono una donna libera io


Ah giusto... Whatsapp? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah giusto... Whatsapp? :rotfl:


quello ce l ho....


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quello ce l ho....


Tranquilla, non mando foto di pannocchie così a gratis. Solo su richiesta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non mando foto di pannocchie così a gratis. Solo su richiesta. :mrgreen:


ah ok. te lo richiedo. gradirei che ci fosse anche un fiocco azzurro intorno , sai...per fare colore


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah ok. te lo richiedo. gradirei che ci fosse anche un fiocco azzurro intorno , sai...per fare colore


Preferisco legato a mò di salame con la corda.


----------



## Nicka (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Legarsi da soli è dura eh...


Ci sono anche corsi di auto-bondage...


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Preferisco legato a mò di salame con la corda.



mmmm....ma poi viene fuori una brutta foto :condom:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmmm....ma poi viene fuori una brutta foto :condom:


Ok, vado di fiocco azzurro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Preferisco legato a mò di salame con la corda.


ma il nodo margherita lo sai fare?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, vado di fiocco azzurro.



o rosa...come ti senti meglio?


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il nodo margherita lo sai fare?


Certo, mi prendi per uno sprovveduto?


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> o rosa...come ti senti meglio?


Quello che aggrada a te, mia cara. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Quello che aggrada a te, mia cara. :mrgreen:


allora rosa 
fa pandan


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, mi prendi per uno sprovveduto?


no no, ma io non sono brava con i nodi.
so fare il nodo da ormeggio(che va benissimo pure per legare il cavallo)
la gassa d'amante
e il nodo parlato.
Poi mi incasino e gli altri li faccio bastardi. Però tengono.


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, ma io non sono brava con i nodi.
> so fare il nodo da ormeggio(che va benissimo pure per legare il cavallo)
> la gassa d'amante
> e il nodo parlato.
> Poi mi incasino e gli altri li faccio bastardi. Però tengono.


Sei pronta per il bondage.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

io sono una frana come mozzo.
in barca temo l'ormeggio e mi fingo svenuta buttando al massimo un parabordi.cazzarola quanto è complicato navigare..soprattutto quando parti e quando arrivi


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono una frana come mozzo.
> in barca temo l'ormeggio e mi fingo svenuta buttando al massimo un parabordi.cazzarola quanto è complicato navigare..soprattutto quando parti e quando arrivi


Il massimo che faccio io è salire sul gommone coi bambini e remare a mano. 


Il tuo avatar mi commuove.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono una frana come mozzo.
> in barca temo l'ormeggio e mi fingo svenuta buttando al massimo un parabordi.cazzarola quanto è complicato navigare..soprattutto quando parti e quando arrivi


non lo dire a me, io soffro di vertigini e i moli per me sono un incubo.
Preferirei camminare sui carboni ardenti che su una passerella.
Ho imparato a fare qualche nodo e poco altro da piccola perchè dovevo.
Ma poi sulle barche piccole non c'è molto da saper fare come secondo, sui catamarani meno ancora, ovviamente se non gareggi.
Il catamarano(quelli piccolini) è bellissimo infatti perchè non ha bisogno del porto, pesca poco e puoi scendere senza neanche bagnarti il giubbotto


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo dire a me, io soffro di vertigini* e i moli per me sono un incubo.*
> Preferirei camminare sui carboni ardenti che su una passerella.
> Ho imparato a fare qualche nodo e poco altro da piccola perchè dovevo.
> Ma poi sulle barche piccole non c'è molto da saper fare come secondo, sui catamarani meno ancora, ovviamente se non gareggi.
> Il catamarano(quelli piccolini) è bellissimo infatti perchè non ha bisogno del porto, pesca poco e puoi scendere senza neanche bagnarti il giubbotto


ahaha è vero...scendi che sembri ubriaca .e detesto i passaggi senza passerella che tutti ti guardano e devi fare la disinvolta
olé....quando mi viene da arrancare tenendomi con le unghie al molo:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahaha è vero...scendi che sembri ubriaca .e detesto i passaggi senza passerella che tutti ti guardano e devi fare la disinvolta
> olé....quando mi viene da arrancare tenendomi con le unghie al molo:rotfl:


quando sembra assolutamente inevitabile cadere in acqua... gli incubi che avevo da bambina... sognavo sempre di cadere tra la barca e il molo.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando sembra assolutamente inevitabile cadere in acqua... gli incubi che avevo da bambina... sognavo sempre di cadere *tra la barca e il molo*.


dove poi pulula di meduse...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando sembra assolutamente inevitabile cadere in acqua... gli incubi che avevo da bambina... sognavo sempre di cadere tra la barca e il molo.


Credevo essere la sola e non ero bambina! E poi trovavo tanti marinai che mi aiutavano con mani dappertutto :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In linea generale non si può assolutizzare nulla.
> Nel personale sì.
> Il fatto che io non mangerò mai cavallette è un assoluto.
> Ovvio che anche l'assoluto potrebbe cadere in condizioni estreme (aereo precipitato o tortura) ma resta un assoluto valido per me perché le condizioni estreme  hanno un'altissima probabilità che non si verifichino.
> ...


No dai..non è proprio come dici.
Però 1300 e passa posts direi che possono bastare.
Beviamoci una birra fresca che fa caldo.
:bere:
C'ho anche il chinotto per chi è astemio. Quello originale del Consorzio. Fatto coi Chinotti di Savona, lo zucchero bruciato ecc.ecc. 
Mi è costato una cifra. Ma non è che sia poi così diverso da quello della San Pellegrino :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..non è proprio come dici.
> Però 1300 e passa posts direi che possono bastare.
> Beviamoci una birra fresca che fa caldo.
> :bere:
> ...


eh no, allora dillo che mi odi...il chinotto di savona uguale a quello san pellegrino?
quasi pigio rosso pure io!


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh no, allora dillo che mi odi...il chinotto di savona uguale a quello san pellegrino?
> quasi pigio rosso pure io!


Boh..a me sembra lo stesso. O mi hanno riempito la bottiglia di vetro con il San Pellegrino oppure tutta sta grande differenza non c'è. Quello di Savona me sembra solo un po' più ambrato.
Sei tu che hai pigiato il rosso? Son tanti i liguri da ste parti 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Boh..a me sembra lo stesso. O mi hanno riempito la bottiglia di vetro con il San Pellegrino oppure tutta sta grande differenza non c'è. Quello di Savona me sembra solo un po' più ambrato.
> Sei tu che hai pigiato il rosso? Son tanti i liguri da ste parti
> 
> Buscopann


naturalmente io scherzavo...davvero ti hanno dato un rosso?


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente io scherzavo...davvero ti hanno dato un rosso?


Ultimamente me ne danno uno anche se scrivo Buone ferie :mrgreen:

No dai..stavolta scherzo. Finora l'ho scampata col chinotto 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..non è proprio come dici.
> Però 1300 e passa posts direi che possono bastare.
> Beviamoci una birra fresca che fa caldo.
> :bere:
> ...


Piuttosto del chinotto preferisco la birra.
Grazie 
:bere:


----------



## Traccia (13 Agosto 2014)

*...e quindi?!?*

sviluppi? 
news?
so curiosa!


----------



## animalibera (13 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sviluppi?
> news?
> so curiosa!




Ho letto tutto..o quasi....anche io vorrei sapere :carneval:


----------



## Traccia (13 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto..o quasi....anche io vorrei sapere :carneval:


secondo me Massimo si è 'rassegnato' a 'far finta di credere' alle date sballate,
ha letto i racconti catastrofici degli altri su questo forum,
si è 'riconsolato' del fatto che tuttosommato nel suo caso non ha la certezza (non li ha nè colti in flagrante nè lei ha confessato),
l'ha giustificata per il suo periodo di neomamma,
lei si sarà spaventata di brutto quando lui l'ha beccata e 1.o avrà chiuso con l'altro 2.o sarà diventata più brava nel nascondere,
...
fatto sta che stanno beatamente assieme.
Nervosismo che si smazzerà da solo ogni tanto, ma assieme.
Secondo me è finita così.
Però voglio sapere!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CURIOSAAAAAAAAAAA!

Per mandare avanti un matrimonio, soprattutto quando ci sono anche figli di mezzo, la parola compromesso sembra essere una fondamentale. Che non significa non vedere, ma chiudere un occhio e mandare giù un boccone amaro per tanti altri dolci che ti riserverà il futuro (forse).
C'è chi ci riesce e chi no. E sono giusti entrambi i modi. 

QUINDI??!?


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto..o quasi....anche io vorrei sapere :carneval:


....in effetti...arrivo, leggo 133 pagine, e massimodecimomeridio mi priva del finale...naaaaaa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ....in effetti...arrivo, leggo 133 pagine, e massimodecimomeridio mi priva del finale...naaaaaa


Vincent Vega ma tu sei morto dopo essere andato a cagare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Boh..a me sembra lo stesso.* O mi hanno riempito la bottiglia di vetro con il San Pellegrino oppure tutta sta grande differenza non c'è. Quello di Savona me sembra solo un po' più ambrato.
> Sei tu che hai pigiato il rosso? Son tanti i liguri da ste parti
> 
> Buscopann


Busco mi ero persa questa bestemmia cazzo!!!


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

Di bugie si vive, di verità si muore.
I messaggi sul cellulare non si guardano, a meno di situazioni già strane...


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

dammi una lametta che mi taglio  le vene





rewindmee ha detto:


> *Di bugie si vive, di verità si muore.*
> I messaggi sul cellulare non si guardano, a meno di situazioni già strane...


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vincent Vega ma tu sei morto dopo essere andato a cagare


è un pulp...resuscito e faccio saltare la testa al negretto...:mrgreen:


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Di bugie si vive, di verità si muore.
> I messaggi sul cellulare non si guardano, a meno di situazioni già strane...


beh..."il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato" mi pare integri la causa ragionevole......


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> è un pulp...resuscito e faccio saltare la testa al negretto...:mrgreen:


l hai visto the boondock saints?


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dammi una lametta che mi taglio  le vene


Sapessi quante coppie fanno così...


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l hai visto the boondock saints?


yessss....:up:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> yessss....:up:


pure il 2?


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pure il 2?


..ops...esiste un 2??? mi hai messo ko. lavoro troppo. :nuke:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ..ops...esiste un 2??? mi hai messo ko. lavoro troppo. :nuke:


si esiste ed e' anche bello.
le musiche poi....


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si esiste ed e' anche bello.
> le musiche poi....


stasera saccheggio torrent....ho pochi mesi di tempo. Quando nascerà mia figlia credo che non avallerà la mia cinefilia........


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> stasera saccheggio torrent....ho pochi mesi di tempo. Quando nascerà mia figlia credo che non avallerà la mia cinefilia........


che bello...auguri per la nascitura


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che bello...auguri per la nascitura


thanks!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> è un pulp...resuscito e faccio saltare la testa al negretto...:mrgreen:


No no ti sbagli, quello succede prima.
Tu muori perché ti uccide Butch quando va a riprendersi l'orologio e ti uccide perché tu sei andato a cagare e hai lasciato la tua arma li in bella vista
Sei morto Vincent. Dopo aver cagato.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No no ti sbagli, quello succede prima.
> Tu muori perché ti uccide Butch quando va a riprendersi l'orologio e ti uccide perché tu sei andato a cagare e hai lasciato la tua arma li in bella vista
> Sei morto Vincent. Dopo aver cagato.


vero, ma essendo un pulp, mi ripropongono. Anche nel pub. Ma Julius era in un momento di transizione, e quindi non ho potuto sparare al fidanzato di coniglietto. Sgrunt.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vero, ma essendo un pulp, mi ripropongono. Anche nel pub. Ma Julius era in un momento di transizione, e quindi non ho potuto sparare al fidanzato di coniglietto. Sgrunt.


Sei morto. Fattene una ragione


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei morto. Fattene una ragione


...e poi dicono che non insultano tutti i nuovi qui....addirittura "morto".....basta, ho bisogno di sfogarmi, comincerò a dare del cornuto a qualcuno...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ...e poi dicono che non insultano tutti i nuovi qui....addirittura "morto".....basta, ho bisogno di sfogarmi, comincerò a dare del cornuto a qualcuno...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vabbe ma futtitinne!!! 
Gli zombies vanno di gran moda!!!

Don't open 
Dead inside (cit.)


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ...e poi dicono che non insultano tutti i nuovi qui....addirittura "morto".....basta, ho bisogno di sfogarmi, comincerò a dare del cornuto a qualcuno...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sei nel posto giusto.

mica è un offesa


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Di bugie si vive, di verità si muore.
> I messaggi sul cellulare non si guardano, a meno di situazioni già strane...


...quindi dovrei essere morta da un pezzo....aspetta che mi do un pizzicotto....:uhoh:


----------



## Apollonia (21 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei nel posto giusto.
> 
> mica è un offesa


Anzi!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anzi!!!!!!:rotfl:


Guai a chi ce  le tocca!

Sono come il jolly a scala 40.....serve sempre.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guai a chi ce  le tocca!
> 
> Sono come il jolly a scala 40.....serve sempre.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2014)

un riassunto delle 140 pagine? :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un riassunto delle 140 pagine? :mrgreen:


Fatto!


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un riassunto delle 140 pagine? :mrgreen:


Quoto!


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un riassunto delle 140 pagine? :mrgreen:





disincantata ha detto:


> Fatto!





Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!


il riassunto è che quando si chatta con l'amante, è bene farlo con un telefono che non entra in casa.

qui piove e ho pure dovuto accendere il camino.


----------



## disincantata (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il riassunto è che quando si chatta con l'amante, è bene farlo con un telefono che non entra in casa.
> 
> qui piove e ho pure dovuto accendere il camino.


Qui Dove? 

Dove sono io giornata spettacolare mare cristallino e 32°.

Sud Sardegna.

Chi sta partendo piange.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

Qui Spezia.    anche qui ieri era bello,ma oggi pare di nuovo novembre


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Qui Dove?
> 
> *Dove sono io giornata spettacolare mare cristallino e 32°.
> 
> ...


in Liguria:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> in Liguria:rotfl::rotfl:


hai un traghetto che ti aspetta


----------



## Traccia (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il riassunto è che quando si chatta con l'amante, è bene farlo con un telefono che non entra in casa.
> 
> qui piove e ho pure dovuto accendere il camino.



si ma non sappiamo come è finita, se l'ha perdonata e ha chiuso un occhio (entrambi) --> ipotesi che io credo
oppure se l'ha mandata a cagare, a lei, il coso trovato nel cellulare, e le stronzate sulle date sballate di WA.

qui nella Caput Mundi tempo piacevole anche se comunque...chiusa in ufficio... se pioveva era meglio, almeno non rosicavo


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si ma non sappiamo come è finita, se l'ha perdonata e ha chiuso un occhio (entrambi) --> ipotesi che io credo
> oppure se l'ha mandata a cagare, a lei, il coso trovato nel cellulare, e le stronzate sulle date sballate di WA.
> 
> qui nella Caput Mundi tempo piacevole anche se comunque...chiusa in ufficio... se pioveva era meglio, almeno non rosicavo


vuol direr che dovremo mandare una staffetta dalle Armate del Nord e richiamare il comandante della legione Phoenix per raccontarci com'è andata finire la storia


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol direr che dovremo mandare una staffetta dalle Armate del Nord e richiamare il comandante della legione Phoenix per raccontarci com'è andata finire la storia


Al limite puoi provare con Galdalf il bianco


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il riassunto è che quando si chatta con l'amante, è bene farlo con un telefono che non entra in casa.
> 
> qui piove e ho pure dovuto accendere il camino.


Mi sembra cosa buona e giusta

Qui fa caldo


----------



## Ecate (27 Agosto 2014)

*Minkia!!!!*



massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sto con mia moglie da fine 2012 e abbiamo una bimba di 6 mesi. Qualche giorno fa, mentre lei era in camera a far addormentare la bimba e io lavoravo al pc sul tavolino del salotto, il cellulare di lei (lasciato sullo stesso tavolino) si è illuminato per una notifica watsapp: l'occhio mi è caduto sul display e ho letto il popup contenente nome contatto e inizio del messaggio che recitava "Il mio amore oggi mi ha abbandonato...".
> Non ho resistito e ho aperto l'applicazione leggendo l'intero messaggio, che in effetti non conteneva altro, solo quella "lamentela" di essere stato abbandonato...
> Il cellulare in questione è nuovo, avendoglielo io regalato da pochi giorni, pertanto non mi sono meravigliato nel NON trovare altre conversazioni, ma mi si è innestata una pulce così nell'orecchio e allora ho preso il vecchio cellulare, privo di sim ma carico, appoggiato poco più in là... apro watsapp e trovo altre conversazioni... in particolare una lunga conversazione con un'altra persona, diversa dalla prima.
> ...


Minkia io mi sento addosso la lettera scarlatta per molto ma molto meno.


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il riassunto è che quando si chatta con l'amante, è bene farlo con un telefono che non entra in casa.
> 
> qui piove e ho pure dovuto accendere il camino.


Oppure non chattare proprio...


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2014)

Non so che cosa sia stato scritto nelle decine di pagine di questa conversazione, però con WA un modo per riavere tutte le conversazioni comprese quelle cancellate c'è.
Basta selezionare dal cellulare su cui è installato l'opzione "Invia chat via mail", aprire con il programma di posta dello smartphone, immettere il proprio indirizzo e ci arriverà la chat completa a  domicilio...
Ho provato a farlo ieri per alcune mie chat... dal server non si cancella nulla.
Le date pertanto non possono essere sbagliate, mai.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non so che cosa sia stato scritto nelle decine di pagine di questa conversazione, però con WA un modo per riavere tutte le conversazioni comprese quelle cancellate c'è.
> Basta selezionare dal cellulare su cui è installato l'opzione "Invia chat via mail", aprire con il programma di posta dello smartphone, immettere il proprio indirizzo e ci arriverà la chat completa a  domicilio...
> Ho provato a farlo ieri per alcune mie chat... dal server non si cancella nulla.
> Le date pertanto non possono essere sbagliate, mai.


Lui vorrebbe ritrovare quelle della moglie e se lei non le ha salvate via mail o l'ha fatto a un indirizzo a lui sconosciuto non c'è mezzo.
Anch'io non credo che possa esserci errore di data.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Agosto 2014)

sarebbe carino sapere come và....
ci saluti Massimodecimomeridio?:singleeye:


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui vorrebbe ritrovare quelle della moglie e se lei non le ha salvate via mail o l'ha fatto a un indirizzo a lui sconosciuto non c'è mezzo.
> Anch'io non credo che possa esserci errore di data.



Se la chat non è stata tutta cancellata (questa cosa non ho compreso se è successa o meno, ma leggendo il primo post devo arguire che siano stati cancellati solo dei msg), ma solo alcuni singoli messaggi, si può recuperare tutto dal server, messaggi cancellati compresi. 
Apre il cellulare di sua moglie, va su WA, digita Salva chat con wa e se la rimanda alla sua, questa volta, di mail.
A me sono riapparse parti che avevo cancellato sul cellulare, tutte in cronologia perfetta.


----------



## Homer (29 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se la chat non è stata tutta cancellata (questa cosa non ho compreso se è successa o meno, ma leggendo il primo post devo arguire che siano stati cancellati solo dei msg), ma solo alcuni singoli messaggi, si può recuperare tutto dal server, messaggi cancellati compresi.
> Apre il cellulare di sua moglie, va su WA, digita Salva chat con wa e se la rimanda alla sua, questa volta, di mail.
> A me sono riapparse parti che avevo cancellato sul cellulare, tutte in cronologia perfetta.


Ho provato a fare una prova adesso. Ho cancellato intenzionalmente alcuni messaggi di una chat che avevo, dopodichè mi sono spedito alla mia mail la cronologia chat, ma i messaggi cancellati non li leggo. Ho iphone

Ho provato anche con altro telefono Android e anche su questo i messaggi cancellati non mi compaiono nella cronologia chat. Come cavolo fai??


----------



## Frodo25 (29 Agosto 2014)

Credo che se cancelli ora dei messaggi e mandi la e mail non li considera perché prende l'ultimo backup.


----------



## Frodo25 (29 Agosto 2014)

.... fatto prova con un nominativo di cui cancelli i messaggi. Non recupera un bel niente.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Però...interessante vedere come tutti corrono a controllare i propri meccanismi di difesa (e indagine..)


----------



## errante (2 Settembre 2014)

massimodecimomeridio ha detto:


> Ora la domanda la giro a voi: sono uno stronzo se non riesco a credere alla spiegazione delle date sbagliate?


No perché whatsapp non incasina le date così. Tecnicamente hai ragione, ma perché sei andato a recuperare il vecchio telefono? A te non darebbe fastidio se tua moglie rovistasse tra le tue cose? Fossi stata in lei mi sarei incazzata.


----------

